# Amazon Prime streaming video recommendations thread



## Corax (May 17, 2016)

I signed up for Prime before Christmas, as I do all my Christmas shopping on there and it was less than the P&P would have been - and I also use it throughout the year for all sorts as well, rather than battle the high street.  The bonus is 12 months access to their video streaming service, and there are some right crackers on there.

My particular recommendations are:

*Into the Badlands*
Samurai, motorbikes, cowboys, what's not to like?

*Hell on Wheels*
Post civil war mobile railroad-building town.  North vs South vs Irish vs Germans vs Blacks vs 'Indians'.  And then there's bribery, Washington corruption, fraud, and best of all - "The Swede".  Five series and still going strong, high production values, great lead performances, and some good ol' fashioned gunslinging.  I'm on S2 so far.

*Mr Robot*
An Amazon original.  Takes a while to draw you in, but decent once it gets going.  Some of the characters are a bit meh, but the lead and Christian Slater are great.  Christian Slater just does his Christian Slater thing sure, but I never grow tired of that.

*Black Sails*
PIRATES!!! 

*Prison Break*
Missed this the first time around, and now just finishing S2 of 4 on Amazon.  Didn't expect to like it as much as I am.


Any others folks think stand out from the crowd?


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2016)

The Man In The High Castle - watching this now, another amazon original. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2016)

It's pretty good for Peppa Pig, Thomas The Tank Engine and various other kids films too [emoji1]


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2016)

I rattled through all of _Alpha House_ - quite enjoyable, non-demanding comedy drama about four Congressmen sharing a house in DC. With John Goodman, Clark Johnson,  Matt Malloy and Mark Consuelos.

Alpha House - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2016)

Dan U said:


> The Man In The High Castle - watching this now, another amazon original. Enjoying it so far.


I watched that, but... chose not to include it here.  Let me know what you think when you've reached the end.  Opinion appears to be quite divided.


DaveCinzano said:


> I rattled through all of _Alpha House_ - quite enjoyable, non-demanding comedy drama about four Congressmen sharing a house in DC. With John Goodman, Clark Johnson,  Matt Malloy and Mark Consuelos.
> 
> Alpha House - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Forgot about that one.  Yeah, I enjoyed it as well.


----------



## ffsear (May 17, 2016)

Corax said:


> *Prison Break*
> Missed this the first time around, and now just finishing S2 of 4 on Amazon.  Didn't expect to like it as much as I am.




Main guy gets brain cancer and dies in season 4.  Enjoy.


----------



## 8den (May 17, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Spoiler



What kind of miserable cunt are you?


----------



## ffsear (May 17, 2016)

8den said:


> What kind of miserable cunt are you?



Not one that goes round correcting spelling. 

Betting challenge!  Turning £20 into £150 in 30 days.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Main guy gets brain cancer and dies in season 4.  Enjoy.


That's fine, I'll have forgotten by then.  


ffsear said:


> Not one that goes round correcting spelling.
> 
> Betting challenge!  Turning £20 into £150 in 30 days.


 x


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2016)

Anyway, consider it punishment for your Old Trafford evacuation conspiracy meltdown...


----------



## ffsear (May 17, 2016)

Best part of season 3 is when ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## marshall (May 17, 2016)

Vikings. 

And Red Oaks, weirdly.

Know what you mean about MIHC, loved most of it, even the credits, but that ending...


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Best part of season 3 is when ,,,,,,,,,,,,


You'll have to be up to date on Winx Club to give me any effective spoilers at the moment; that's what I'm currently working my way through.


----------



## marshall (May 17, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Main guy gets brain cancer and dies in season 4.  Enjoy.



Yeh, but he doesn't, does he, that's why they're making a 5. Sucker.


----------



## ffsear (May 17, 2016)

marshall said:


> Yeh, but he doesn't, does he, that's why they're making a 5. Sucker.



This is correct.  Ignore what I said.


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2016)

marshall said:


> Vikings.
> 
> And Red Oaks, weirdly.
> 
> Know what you mean about MIHC, loved most of it, even the credits, but that ending...


Forgot to mention Vikings. Good shout.


----------



## QOTH (May 17, 2016)

I made a start on Man In The High Castle but got distracted. 

If you are tempted to watch Outlander, avoid at all costs. It's so bad it's almost (almost, but not quite) funny.


----------



## marshall (May 17, 2016)

If you're into American cop stuff (like my better half), try Bosch. Or Chicago PD. 

GOD, almost forgot, Hap and Leonard, based on the Joe R Lansdale books, really enjoyed this, Omar from the Wire plays Leonard. Watch it now.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 17, 2016)

Black Sails, Vikings and Bosch are my highest rated atm.


----------



## 8den (May 17, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Not one that goes round correcting spelling.
> 
> Betting challenge!  Turning £20 into £150 in 30 days.




Ah a so your* a miserable petty cunt.

Carry on...














*intentional.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2016)

8den said:


> **intentional*.


intenshonal


----------



## ffsear (May 17, 2016)

8den said:


> Ah a so your* a miserable petty cunt.
> 
> Carry on...
> 
> ...



 I'm not miserable


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2016)

Best series on Amazon Prime is _TURN: Washington's Spies_.

America's first spy ring set up by George Washington to infiltrate the British army and government prior to the revolution. 

Series 1 and 2 are on there and Series 3 is part way through.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 17, 2016)

Revenge is a dish best served cold - old Klingon saying.


----------



## Reno (May 18, 2016)

Transparent, which I think is the best current US TV series going.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 18, 2016)

Parks and Recreation


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2016)

I just checked my watchlist to see what obscure shit that only interests me and about twelve other people I could recommend, and there are three titles on there that are still included with prime, ffs.

No more Bert & the Racoons, no Married with Children and deffo no Balls of Steel


----------



## oneflewover (May 20, 2016)

marshall said:


> GOD, almost forgot, Hap and Leonard, based on the Joe R Lansdale books, really enjoyed this, Omar from the Wire plays Leonard. Watch it now.



Thanks, Just watching this, very good, like all the characters - 3 episodes to go.


----------



## marshall (May 20, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Thanks, Just watching this, very good, like all the characters - 3 episodes to go.



Soldier and Angel


----------



## oneflewover (May 20, 2016)

marshall said:


> Soldier and Angel


F*uck me that is some 4th episode. This is True Detective series one good.


----------



## Corax (May 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Hell on Wheels S04E11 - spoilerISH



Re _Hell on Wheels_ S04E11 - FFS Bohannon, tourniquet his leg back up, chuck him out the window and claim the death to be from the fall when trying to escape.  Fuck's sake man, for an apparently intelligent guy that was thick as pigshit.


----------



## Dan U (May 21, 2016)

watched the first series of Bosch this week. 

Enjoyed it, it's not gonna set the world alight but it's a solid cop show. 

Some of the interplay between characters reminded me of homicide, life on the streets


----------



## marshall (May 21, 2016)

Isn't it just; great casting, cool dialogue and S & A are superb psychos. Hope they make more.

Sorry, in reference to Hap & Leonard.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2016)

Just finished S04 of _Hell on Wheels_.  Can't recommend it strongly enough - watch it; s'great. 


marshall said:


> almost forgot, Hap and Leonard, based on the Joe R Lansdale books, really enjoyed this, Omar from the Wire plays Leonard. Watch it now.


Got half way through the 1st episode and I was bored to death tbh - does it get better?


Chilli.s said:


> Black Sails, Vikings and Bosch are my highest rated atm.


Black Sails and Vikings are both excellent, but I was watching them via bittorrent and I can't remember where I was up to.   


Spymaster said:


> Best series on Amazon Prime is _TURN: Washington's Spies_.
> 
> America's first spy ring set up by George Washington to infiltrate the British army and government prior to the revolution.
> 
> Series 1 and 2 are on there and Series 3 is part way through.


Just started this and first impressions are really good.  Even the title music gets a gold star.


----------



## marshall (May 22, 2016)

Hap and Leonard? I enjoyed it from the get-go, but then I'm a fan of Joe R's dialogue from his novels, but do try and hang on in there for the appearance of Soldier and Angel.


----------



## marshall (May 22, 2016)

'Turn' gets better and better, imo, good recommendation from the aptly named Spymaster.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2016)

Just seen that Preacher's coming to Prime tomorrow.


----------



## oneflewover (May 22, 2016)

marshall said:


> 'Turn' gets better and better, imo, good recommendation from the aptly named Spymaster.


Didn't make it through the first episode. Glad I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2016)

marshall said:


> 'Turn' gets better and better, imo, good recommendation from the aptly named Spymaster.


I'm half way through episode 2, and not being very familiar with the American Civil War I have to admit that I'm a tad confused as to what the fuck's occurin'...


----------



## BoxRoom (May 22, 2016)

Corax said:


> I'm half way through episode 2, and not being very familiar with the American Civil War I have to admit that I'm a tad confused as to what the fuck's occurin'...


Same here. Next up is Ep 3 for me and I don't really know what's going on but I still kind of like it.


----------



## maomao (May 22, 2016)

My recommendation is don't watch _Extant_. It's fucking shit. The first few episodes are okay but half way through series 2 you'll lose the will to live.


----------



## BoxRoom (May 22, 2016)

maomao said:


> My recommendation is don't watch _Extant_. It's fucking shit. The first few episodes are okay but half way through series 2 you'll lose the will to live.


I quite enjoyed that! Admittedly it was low maintenance viewing and I tended to watch it hungover of a Saturday morning, half asleep.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2016)

_Halt And Catch Fire _- enjoyable period melodrama set in the world of 80s tech companies; looking forward to season 3 

Halt and Catch Fire (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 22, 2016)

Corax said:


> Just seen that Preacher's coming to Prime tomorrow.


I've seen some good reviews for the first episode, fingers crossed.


----------



## Dan U (May 22, 2016)

marshall said:


> If you're into American cop stuff (like my better half), try Bosch. Or Chicago PD.
> 
> GOD, almost forgot, Hap and Leonard, based on the Joe R Lansdale books, really enjoyed this, Omar from the Wire plays Leonard. Watch it now.


Great recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2016)

Fuck, how did I not include Mad Dogs???!!

*Attention everyone.  Stop what you're doing and go and binge watch Mad Dogs.  NOW.*


----------



## Spymaster (May 27, 2016)

Corax said:


> Fuck, how did I not include Mad Dogs???!!
> 
> *Attention everyone.  Stop what you're doing and go and binge watch Mad Dogs.  NOW.*


It's the American copy on Amazon though. 

The original (and better) European version is available on Sky on demand.


----------



## Dan U (May 30, 2016)

Ploughed through Turn over the last week or so. 

Really enjoyed it. 

Just about to start Black Sails.


----------



## Spymaster (May 30, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Ploughed through Turn over the last week or so.
> 
> Really enjoyed it.


Did you watch all 3 seasons?


----------



## marshall (May 30, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Ploughed through Turn over the last week or so.
> 
> Really enjoyed it.
> 
> Just about to start Black Sails.



Yeh, Turn really grew on me, binged seasons 1-2, and up to 5 on the 3rd; personally thought it got better and better. Good wrong un in Simcoe too.


----------



## Dan U (May 31, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Did you watch all 3 seasons?



Yeah, i've watched up to the most recent episode. Got loads of time on my hands at the moment as Wife and kids are abroad for a month.



marshall said:


> Yeh, Turn really grew on me, binged seasons 1-2, and up to 5 on the 3rd; personally thought it got better and better. Good wrong un in Simcoe too.



Yeah, he is a good villain. But his voice is annoying


----------



## Spymaster (May 31, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Yeah, he is a good villain. But his voice is annoying


Weird isn't it? I was wondering if that was the actor's normal voice. Looked him up on Youtube and there's a discussion about it.


----------



## Dan U (May 31, 2016)

i'm glad it's not just me!


----------



## Chz (May 31, 2016)

Hap and Leonard and Mr. Robot are really quite good. So is Tumble Leaf for the little one. Some very good stop-motion stuff for pre-schoolers that doesn't talk down at them.

Red Oaks and Lucifer are crap, but endearing and enjoyable crap.

Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress is somewhat incomprehensible, even by anime standards. But gorsh it looks good.

Constantine supposed to be an abomination if you've ever read the graphic novels. I haven't. It's perfectly enjoyable fluff.

I think Wishenpoof is aggravating as all hell, but the boy likes it. Peppa Pig balances it out.

I see they've got Sons of Anarchy on there. That's pretty good.


----------



## Corax (May 31, 2016)

Chz said:


> I see they've got Sons of Anarchy on there. That's pretty good.


Say _what_ now???!!!  How did I not notice this?

I only got up to half way through season two and have been meaning to watch the rest since; you may have just made my day.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2016)

Chz said:


> Constantine supposed to be an abomination if you've ever read the graphic novels. I haven't. It's perfectly enjoyable fluff.


keanu reeves did a better job. Travesty compared to hellblazer comics but tolerable even though I gave up 4 eps in. Lucifer though, I refuse to watch. Having the Devil run a swish bar isn't enough, you have to add that vital american tv ingredient- the cop show angle! The devil working for anyone. This is lucifer, he told the Almighty Throne to stick his job ffs.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 4, 2016)

marshall said:


> 'Turn' gets better and better, imo, good recommendation from the aptly named Spymaster.



This. I wouldn't have chosen to watch it without the recommendations on here. I think it's excellent


----------



## marshall (Jun 4, 2016)

Just binged on both series of Catastrophe, how'd I miss this first time round, it's proper funny.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 4, 2016)

Almost finished black sails. Love it


----------



## Dan U (Jun 6, 2016)

Have now finished black sails and really really enjoyed it. 

So much to like about it, character development, action, sets, dialogue 

Thanks for the heads up urban.


----------



## Chz (Aug 29, 2016)

Rather enjoyed the pilot for The Tick. It's still Ben Edlund, it's still a bit out there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2016)

Chz said:


> Rather enjoyed the pilot for The Tick. It's still Ben Edlund, it's still a bit out there.


Hopefully not as disappointing at the_ Jean Claude Van Johnson _pilot


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Have now finished black sails and really really enjoyed it.
> 
> So much to like about it, character development, action, sets, dialogue
> 
> Thanks for the heads up urban.


try Crossbones also. Jon Malkovitch IS Edward Teach! fearsome Blackbeard. Its great


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 21, 2016)

Just finished Game Of Silence. Really enjoyed it.

It gets slated in some reviews as "unfinished" because the second series was cancelled and something dramatic happens at the end of the last episode that won't be resolved (although it could be a fitting end to series 1, depending on how you think about it). However, all of the main storylines do get tied off, the acting is excellent and it definitely gets you hooked.

It has a lot of similarities to the film Sleepers, with a few more twists.

Oh, and Bre Blair.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 14, 2017)

I see there is now a PS4 app for it. Or there was before and I just missed it. 

Only used it to watch Vikings and Man in the High Castle so far, but combined with the next day delivery, it's rather good value.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 14, 2017)

All nine series of Seinfeld. 'Bout halfway through so far...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 14, 2017)

Series three of Bosch lands 21st April, barely a month away


----------



## marshall (Mar 14, 2017)

Think there's a 2nd series of Hap and Leonard dropping soon too.


----------



## Ranu (Mar 15, 2017)

Goliath and Sneaky Pete are two of the best things on any platform in the last year, let alone Amazon.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2017)

discobastard said:


> All nine series of Seinfeld. 'Bout halfway through so far...


I've been watching a bit of that ,not as funny as I remember


----------



## marshall (Mar 22, 2017)

Ep1 of Hap and Leonard's Mucho Mojo is an encouraging start to season 2.

As is ep1 of season 2 of Into the Badlands. And pilot ep of Oasis (from novel, Book of Strange New Things) and Budding Prospects about slacker weed growers in the 80s is also v entertaining.

Find I'm on Amazon more than Netflix atm.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 13, 2017)

Ranu said:


> Goliath and Sneaky Pete are two of the best things on any platform in the last year, let alone Amazon.



Sneaky Pete was rather good and quite enjoying Goliath. Man in the High Castle was awesome. 

I have noticed that on their original stuff aot of the colours really 'pop'. Part of its in probably streaming in 1080p, but some stuff looks so vivid, I didn't even know my screen could do.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 14, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Series three of Bosch lands 21st April, barely a month away



One week. I'm tempted to listen to the theme music over and over on YT


----------



## WellRounded (Apr 15, 2017)

I found Patriot to be very enjoyable. A bit slow, a bit odd, but it's right up my street.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 25, 2017)

Was knackered all day at work as I stayed up late to watch six episodes of Bosch back-to-back  Fucking awesome stuff. Gonna rewatch the first two as soon as I'm done...


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 29, 2017)

marshall said:


> Ep1 of Hap and Leonard's Mucho Mojo is an encouraging start to season 2.



Superb stuff, good story well told and well acted. Surprised not more love for it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 2, 2017)

We've been watching Turn. Historical spy drama set during the American Revolution, with the British of course being the enemy. Starts slow, but is quite good.


----------



## Chz (May 2, 2017)

oneflewover said:


> Superb stuff, good story well told and well acted. Surprised not more love for it.


Finished it. There is a strange sort of "Wait, there's one more episode?" thing there.  Not sure they need to solve mysteries, I'd happily just watch the two of them fart about and get into trouble.


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Series three of Bosch lands 21st April, barely a month away


watched it all in 2 nights  excellent show


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2017)

Rebellion in Patagonia - one of the best ever radical films, from the great Osvaldo Bayer's book, has just been added.


----------



## marshall (Jun 27, 2017)

IMO, Prime is knocking Netflix into a cocked hat atm; new Preacher (series 2), new Turn (series 4), new Into the Badlands (series 2), new Animal Kingdom (series 2), newish Hap & Leonard (series 2). Even Long Strange Trip (story of Grateful Dead) is well worth a watch.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2017)

I, Daniel Blake has just been added to Prime


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 21, 2017)

Obvious question, but if I added my Dad to my Prime subscription will they find a way to disable it. Tbh I don't use it that often and him even less so it's very unlikely we'd need to use it at the same time.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 21, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Obvious question, but if I added my Dad to my Prime subscription will they find a way to disable it. Tbh I don't use it that often and him even less so it's very unlikely we'd need to use it at the same time.


Just give him your login details.

Season 3 of Bosch is worth a peak.


----------



## bimble (Jul 21, 2017)

(edit: what i wrote is on netflix not amazon)


----------



## lefteri (Jul 21, 2017)

The Bureau, French spy drama is very good - slow burning but gripping


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 24, 2017)

Started watching Goliath last night.  Superb.


----------



## strung out (Jul 24, 2017)

Fear the Walking Dead season 2 went up recently - I really enjoyed this, and having it pretty much set entirely in Mexico was a nice change of pace and scenery from the normal Walking Dead series.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 24, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Started watching Goliath last night.  Superb.



I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 15, 2017)

Started watching Animal Kingdom. I'm not keen on films turned into TV, but the first couple of eps are promising enough. Ellen Barkin, as expected, puts in a great performance.

I really like the film, and this follows a similar storyline, but also has nods to Point Break too. 

Shawn Hatosy does a fine job with the character of Pope, a big challenge given the performance Ben Mendelsohn gave in the film.


----------



## bemused (Aug 15, 2017)

I like chess so watched Pawn Sacrifice last night, quite good.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 16, 2017)

lefteri said:


> The Bureau, French spy drama is very good - slow burning but gripping



Yup we burned through two seasons in 3 days.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 16, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Yup we burned through two seasons in 3 days.


I hope they've commissioned another!


----------



## flypanam (Aug 16, 2017)

They have. I saw something that it will be available sometime soon but that could be next year.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 16, 2017)

flypanam said:


> They have. I saw something that it will be available sometime soon but that could be next year.


Ah, now i see that it has already aired on Sundance's streaming service - damn I want it now but it's not even around to torrent


----------



## marshall (Aug 17, 2017)

Really enjoying 2nd season of Animal Kingdom, strong characters, good development of key individuals from 1st season.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2017)

Finished season one of Animal Kingdom. Been a good show so far. I don't feel much for the characters, but the way they play everyone, including each other, without any moral compass, reminds me of The Shield.


----------



## marshall (Aug 31, 2017)

Just finished Season 2, loved it, great charcter development and you end up caring about them ALL; relieved Season 3 is in the pipeline.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2017)

See the new Vikings is on Amazon. Can't watch till I'm back home with my girlfriend though. 

Started watching Prison Break tonight. Few years old a bit silly, but I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 2, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky The first series of Prison Break is high concept, ludicrous and fantastically enjoyable. I can't honestly say it's worth the bother past season one.


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Parks and Recreation


This. The first series is a bit underwhelming, but after a much publicised rewriting of the main character's character, from S2 onwards it gets really damned good.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 2, 2017)

Disappointed not to pick up some additional series of NYPD Blue during Prime/Cyber (Mon)Day/Week/Month. No Christmas category that I can see - and none of the notes I've been making for my Xmas movies thread has "Amazon Prime" written next to it


----------



## Chz (Mar 6, 2018)

I note that Season 3 of Hap and Leonard starts March 17th.

It makes me happy.


----------



## marshall (Mar 6, 2018)

Oooh, really? Love Hap and Leonard, if it's season 3 it will, presumably, be The Two Bear Mambo.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 7, 2018)

It is


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 7, 2018)

> Amazon Prime's hit Emmy-nominated series _Bosch_ is officially coming back for a fifth season.
> 
> ...
> 
> But before we can start looking forward to the fifth season, there's still season four to go, and Amazon has today confirmed when we can expect that to drop on *April 13*.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 7, 2018)

_Captain Fantastic_ was good.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 7, 2018)

The second half of the Tick is out now, good so far.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 7, 2018)

The 8 hour HD log fire videos are ace.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 7, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> The 8 hour HD log fire videos are ace.



And the kitten channel.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 7, 2018)

8ball said:


> And the kitten channel.



WHAT!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 7, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> WHAT!



You've not seen the kitten channel?  Classical music plays while kittens parachute in on a little hot air balloon and terrorise a tiny cardboard town.

Actually, just found it on youtube, so you don't need Prime at all:


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 7, 2018)

8ball said:


> You've not seen the kitten channel?  Classical music plays while kittens parachute in on a little hot air balloon and terrorise a tiny cardboard town.
> 
> Actually, just found it on youtube, so you don't need Prime at all:




Absolute. Game. Changer.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2018)

The Looming Tower is very good.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 19, 2018)

marshall said:


> Really enjoying 2nd season of Animal Kingdom, strong characters, good development of key individuals from 1st season.



It also has a great soundtrack/incidental music. And yes, it’s amazing how you come to like characters who were pretty much 100% unlikeable in the first series. Recommended.


----------



## marshall (Mar 20, 2018)

Yh, Deran and Pope in particular.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2018)

Chz said:


> I note that Season 3 of Hap and Leonard starts March 17th.
> 
> It makes me happy.


Oh you little star


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> The Looming Tower is very good.


Yeh I read the book


----------



## yardbird (Mar 20, 2018)

I've got into The Looming Tower .Pretty good.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 20, 2018)

yardbird said:


> I've got into The Looming Tower .Pretty good.


I didn't realise it was being released one episode per week until we binged through the first 5 eps then came to a grinding halt


----------



## yardbird (Mar 20, 2018)

strung out said:


> Fear the Walking Dead season 2 went up recently - I really enjoyed this, and having it pretty much set entirely in Mexico was a nice change of pace and scenery from the normal Walking Dead series.


Walking Dead series 1 to 6 is up. Well worth a re-watch, I picked up on some plot details that I missed, now I understand the back stories much better.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 21, 2018)

We're about 4 eps into the new psychological thriller _Absentia_, and really enjoying it. 

I avoided it for a while because the title and promotional picture makes you think it's supernatural or a horror, which I hate. It's not though. 

FBI woman gets kidnapped and held in mysterious circumstances for six years then released. In the meantime her husband remarries and her kid is brought up by the other woman. Then it becomes a thriller with a corruption angle with bodies turning up everywhere. The start of the first episode is pretty harrowing but get through that and it gets very interesting.  

Well worth the time so far.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> We're about 4 eps into the new psychological thriller _Absentia_, and really enjoying it.
> 
> I avoided it for a while because the title and promotional picture makes you think it's supernatural or a horror, which I hate. It's not though.
> 
> ...


is that the one where she is in a crate of water? think i watched the first couple of episodes but don't think i really took to it. watched the first episode of looming tower last night - really good! - and the first new hap and leonard


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> is that the one where she is in a crate of water? think i watched the first couple of episodes but don't think i really took to it.


That's the one. The first episode is the worst so far and we nearly binned it there too but are glad we didn't. Watch another couple and see what you think.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> ... watched the first episode of looming tower last night - really good!


I'm surprised it wasn't released with a bit more fanfare. It's excellent. Like a true version of Homeland.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 21, 2018)

Another strong recommend for The Looming Tower. Thanks for the heads-up on it Spymaster


----------



## marshall (Mar 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> That's the one. The first episode is the worst so far and we nearly binned it there too but are glad we didn't. Watch another couple and see what you think.



Rinsed the whole thing over the w/e, twisty and pretty intense


----------



## kabbes (Mar 25, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> keanu reeves did a better job. Travesty compared to hellblazer comics but tolerable even though I gave up 4 eps in. Lucifer though, I refuse to watch. Having the Devil run a swish bar isn't enough, you have to add that vital american tv ingredient- the cop show angle! The devil working for anyone. This is lucifer, he told the Almighty Throne to stick his job ffs.


I just watched the first series of Lucifer and enjoyed it.  Fun pulp.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 28, 2018)

The Florida Project has just been added.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 28, 2018)

And Toni Erdmann has been added...


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2018)

lefteri said:


> The Bureau, French spy drama is very good - slow burning but gripping


Would def back this up. I just finished the 3rd series which isn't on amazon. S4 is now filming. Anyone interested in syria should really watch this as well.

edit - imdb link


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 30, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Florida Project has just been added.



Also on Curzon Home Cinema and also BFI Player


----------



## Dan U (Apr 17, 2018)

New series of Bosch on Prime. Enjoying it so far. 

Also watched and enjoyed the second series of Hap and Leonard and got the 3rd on the go. 

Didn't even realise they had made more series which shows you how much my algorithms have been taken over by Peppa pig, Ben and Holly and paw patrol.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 17, 2018)

I loved the third series of Hap & Leonard.   The ending isn't exactly uplifting though.


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2018)

Watching Braindead at the moment. Kind of invasion of the body snatchers setvin modern day WashtDC. Pretty watchable.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 18, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Another strong recommend for The Looming Tower. Thanks for the heads-up on it Spymaster


I'm enjoying that too, though disconcerting thinking how much of its true or made up/ dramatised for TV.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 18, 2018)

Nivag said:


> I'm enjoying that too, though disconcerting thinking how much of its true or made up/ dramatised for TV.



Jeff Daniels' character - John O'Neill - was a real person at least, and his story seems close to what actually happened. 

The last episode, as you might expect, is a bit of a downer. Put me in a proper mood it has.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 19, 2018)

Surprised myself with The Looming Tower as its not a jump out choice for my tastes. No spoilers as not seen the last episode.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2018)

Anyone else been noticing quality seems to be getting worse? This is the only thing I could find recently via google

Pirates Taunt Amazon Over New "Turd Sandwich" Prime Video Quality - TorrentFreak


----------



## Chz (Apr 20, 2018)

Not really. I've enjoyed The Tick, Mrs. Maisel and Hap & Leonard over the past few months. Though it's worthwhile to note they do have a smaller budget than Netflix and they made the mistake of funnelling a third of that to Top Gear The Grand Tour.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 20, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Anyone else been noticing quality seems to be getting worse? This is the only thing I could find recently via google
> 
> Pirates Taunt Amazon Over New "Turd Sandwich" Prime Video Quality - TorrentFreak


There is definitely something up with their streams lately. My Sony TV has the Amazon app and I'm getting the insufficient bandwidth message more often. Normally I can just restart the app and it works but last night nothing worked, even restarting the router did nothing. 
Fortunately I've got a PS4 and watched the final episode of Bosch after a binge


----------



## Chz (Apr 20, 2018)

Chz said:


> Not really. I've enjoyed The Tick, Mrs. Maisel and Hap & Leonard over the past few months. Though it's worthwhile to note they do have a smaller budget than Netflix and they made the mistake of funnelling a third of that to Top Gear The Grand Tour.


D'oh. I thought they meant the quality of the programming itself. 

I'm middle-aged, picture quality has to get pretty bad before I notice.


----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2018)

Braindead is pretty good. Surreal dark comedy a bit like The Good Place (in style rather than not plot wise) )and equally as engaging IMO.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2018)

looks like they've picked up Utopia for a remake? could be good, the original was a lot of fun


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> looks like they've picked up Utopia for a remake? could be good, the original was a lot of fun


Why the hell would you remake what was already done perfectly?  It was a labour of love by an auteur director.  Make something new, ffs.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 24, 2018)

Whole of Bosch series four on Monday. Well worth it


----------



## planetgeli (May 20, 2018)

marshall said:


> Just finished Season 2, loved it, great charcter development and you end up caring about them ALL; relieved Season 3 is in the pipeline.



Heads up marshall Nanker Phelge Season 3 starts to air on May 29th.


----------



## marshall (May 31, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Heads up marshall Nanker Phelge Season 3 starts to air on May 29th.



Just watched the first new ep, so happy this is back, love all the characters, perfect summer crime show.


----------



## Spymaster (May 31, 2018)

Heads up, season 2 of Goliath on the 14th June.


----------



## ringo (May 31, 2018)

This thread has just reminded me that when a bit pissed/pissed off on Saturday I watched the classic reggae movie Rockers on Prime. And signed up automatically from the Amazon box I was using so am now a Prime member. Spose I could keep it, that was smart of them.
Anyway, Rockers is great 
Rockers (1978) - IMDb


----------



## lefteri (May 31, 2018)

Baron Noir is probably the best thing I’ve watched on prime, French political drama about the left - third season was added recently and it’s no disappointment, can’t wait for the next


----------



## 8ball (May 31, 2018)

lefteri said:


> Baron Noir is probably the best thing I’ve watched on prime, French political drama about the left - third season was added recently and it’s no disappointment, can’t wait for the next



Will keep that in mind.  Watched Mad Max for the first time last night...


----------



## Sea Star (May 31, 2018)

watched something called The Chalet last night. At first I thought it'd be a sort of homage to Evil Dead - I had a couple of reasons to think that - but it isn't. Not so far anyway. There appears to be a supernatural element from the first episode though how important this will be as the show continues is not clear.

Anyway - it's intriguing. You've got recent events interwoven with flashbacks which give you the background to the modern events as they are needed, and the whole thing is a flashback to one of the characters being interviewed by a woman who appears to be investigating the recent events. It's not clear who she is though.

It's French, with subtitles by the way.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 31, 2018)

I enjoyed The Chalet, only 5 hours long & not too demanding with beautiful scenery.  Think that it's on Netflix & not Amazon though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> watched something called The Chalet last night. At first I thought it'd be a sort of homage to Evil Dead - I had a couple of reasons to think that - but it isn't. Not so far anyway. There appears to be a supernatural element from the first episode though how important this will be as the show continues is not clear.
> 
> Anyway - it's intriguing. You've got recent events interwoven with flashbacks which give you the background to the modern events as they are needed, and the whole thing is a flashback to one of the characters being interviewed by a woman who appears to be investigating the recent events. It's not clear who she is though.
> 
> It's French, with subtitles by the way.





Sir Belchalot said:


> I enjoyed The Chalet, only 5 hours long & not too demanding with beautiful scenery.  Think that it's on Netflix & not Amazon though.


Put it on the Netflix thread then!


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 31, 2018)

Already done, 10 days ago:

Netflix recommendations


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 1, 2018)

I have only recently acquired Amazon Prime, and discovered it includes watching some programmes and films. 

I have watched every episode of an American sitcom called Life In Pieces which I really enjoyed, much to my surprise. Each episode had me laughing at loud at least once, often just at a look between two characters. It seems to be well written and well acted. 

I am surprised because I don't usually get on with American sitcoms. 

Has anyone else watched it?

I have also started watching a programme called Lucifer, which stars a British guy but with an odd accent. He seems to be putting on an accent which Americans find sexy, but it just sounds odd. I don't know him, but he is Welsh, and used to be married to Tamsin Outhwaite, apparently.   Oh, and apparently, he is also in Miranda. Does he have an odd, not-quite-posh English accent in that?

Anyway, Lucifer is fairly highly rated on IMDB, but I think it is crap. It has had 3 seasons so far, and it is not clear whether or not it is going to be picked up for a fourth. 

The premise is crap - the devil decides to take a break and goes to Los Angeles with a pet demon portrayed as a very sexy woman whose job is to protect him. Lucifer can make anyone reveal their innermost desires, and can also seduce anyone. Anyone, that is, except some crappy police detective woman who he falls for, but she resists him. 

I find it tedious and crap. 

Have I mentioned that it is crap?

Has anyone on here watched it?


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 1, 2018)

Sir Belchalot said:


> I enjoyed The Chalet, only 5 hours long & not too demanding with beautiful scenery.  Think that it's on Netflix & not Amazon though.


yeah - i get confused :-/

The fact that i posted it on the wrong thread is why i didn't find it when i searched


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 1, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have only recently acquired Amazon Prime, and discovered it includes watching some programmes and films.
> 
> I have watched every episode of an American sitcom called Life In Pieces which I really enjoyed, much to my surprise. Each episode had me laughing at loud at least once, often just at a look between two characters. It seems to be well written and well acted.
> 
> ...


been avoiding it. Will continue with that policy.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 1, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have only recently acquired Amazon Prime, and discovered it includes watching some programmes and films.
> 
> I have watched every episode of an American sitcom called Life In Pieces which I really enjoyed, much to my surprise. Each episode had me laughing at loud at least once, often just at a look between two characters. It seems to be well written and well acted.
> 
> ...


Watch _Goliath_ and _Turn:Washington's Spies_, Guin.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 1, 2018)

Just started watching Animal Kingdom. It's shit, but I can't stop watching it, as Ellen Barkin's character reminds me of the only person I could never lie to.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 1, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> been avoiding it. Will continue with that policy.


Which one?


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 1, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Which one?


Lucifer


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 1, 2018)

I think it might have been mentioned once higher in the thread but try The Marvelous Mrs Maisel , 1950s  NY housewife who by default finds herself as a stand up comedian . It is full of perfect one liners and quick put downs , stick with it for at least a couple of episodes and you will love it . Some wonderful characters all who contribute to a great story line that you wont want to end .


----------



## kabbes (Jun 1, 2018)

Lucifer has come up repeatedly on this thread already.  I rather like it, despite the fact that it is obviously a bit shit.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 1, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Lucifer has come up repeatedly on this thread already.  I rather like it, despite the fact that it is obviously a bit shit.



Oops - didn't read it all.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 1, 2018)

Black Sails, pirate shenanigans, love it.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jun 1, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> Black Sails, pirate shenanigans, love it.



Now being shown on terrestrial t.v. as well, starting on Spike from 10 p.m. tonight.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 15, 2018)

Season 2 of Goliath out today


----------



## marshall (Jun 21, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Just started watching Animal Kingdom. It's shit, but I can't stop watching it, as Ellen Barkin's character reminds me of the only person I could never lie to.



What?!? It's far from shit, it just gets better and better, characters you hated in the first series, you end up really rooting for by Season 2 (bit like the Wire in that sense, although completely different style of show), and Season 3 is riveting.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 22, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Just started watching Animal Kingdom. It's shit, but I can't stop watching it, as Ellen Barkin's character reminds me of the only person I could never lie to.



It's not shit. It's a bit shiny and loud and trashy, but it aint shit...


----------



## marshall (Jun 25, 2018)

Neither is Preacher. Just watched ep 1 of season 3, we're in Angelville with Grandma and Jody, great start.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2018)

ooh its back


----------



## kabbes (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm most of the way through season 3 of The Arrow.  Great stuff if you like OTT melodramatic camp superheroes, and who doesn't?  From season 2 onwards it reminds me of nothing so much as the Adam West Batman series, which can't be a bad thing.  Batman and Robin for the kevlar age.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2018)

I've seen arrow briefly, every now and thennyou get a crossover of shows with Supergirl and legends of tomorrow and flash

I love legends and flash but the other two, eh not so much

If Amazon has legends i think you'd like it


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Season 2 of Goliath out today


Just watched season 1.   Amazing television.  Fully recommend


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I've seen arrow briefly, every now and thennyou get a crossover of shows with Supergirl and legends of tomorrow and flash
> 
> I love legends and flash but the other two, eh not so much
> 
> If Amazon has legends i think you'd like it


Arrow takes a huge step down in season 4 after peaking in season 3.  The constant need to make each season’s bad guy bigger and badder than the last finally caught up with them.

Seasons 2 and 3 are as good as it gets for that kind of caped crusader show though, I’d say.  Except for the Flash crossover shows, which really don’t work at all


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 3, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Season 2 of Goliath out today


I binge watched the first season of this because of this thread, and have now started on the second season. 

Although the central character/premise is the same as the first series, this is a very dark and shocking story, in a way that I was not expecting, so I didn't look away in time to avoid seeing a healthy hand being amputated and chucked in a bin. 

It's giving me nightmares, but I feel like I should continue to watch it if only to assuage those nightmares....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 3, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Just watched season 1.   Amazing television.  Fully recommend


I agree.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 3, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I binge watched the first season of this because of this thread, and have now started on the second season.
> 
> Although the central character/premise is the same as the first series, this is a very dark and shocking story, in a way that I was not expecting, so I didn't look away in time to avoid seeing a healthy hand being amputated and chucked in a bin.
> 
> It's giving me nightmares, but I feel like I should continue to watch it if only to assuage those nightmares....


It's grim. There are allusions to that particular penchant throughout the series that are just as shocking as the amputations but without the actual amputations, iykwim.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 3, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> It's grim. There are allusions to that particular penchant throughout the series that are just as shocking as the amputations but without the actual amputations, iykwim.


Yes - i think those are the bits that are giving me the nightmares, rather than the actual amputating (not least because I am now looking away, so not seeing the deeds). 

Although it is kind of gripping, I am not enjoying it as much as season 1 because it is so extreme. I kind of believed season 1 - I am not sure I believe this season.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 3, 2018)

I have just watched the trailer for season 2 (I am halfway through the episodes).


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 3, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes - i think those are the bits that are giving me the nightmares, rather than the actual amputating (not least because I am now looking away, so not seeing the deeds).
> 
> Although it is kind of gripping, I am not enjoying it as much as season 1 because it is so extreme. I kind of believed season 1 - I am not sure I believe this season.


Season 1 was better anyway. Probably one of the best series I've ever watched. Season 2 is still very good though.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2018)

Only seen episode 1 of S2 so far but I did comment to the kabbess that when you have such a great narrative arc as s1 gave us, it’s really hard to unwind all that character development and start over.

As I recall, she said, “Uh-huh.”


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2018)

I gave goliath a go since the synopsis was promising and ended up watching 4 in a row. Thumbs up


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 5, 2018)

I binge watched the last few episodes of series 2 last night, although I had to take a break or two because it was so harrowing. 

I was hoping watching it to the end would cheer me up, as all the bad guys are punished and no more good guys are killed. 

Didn’t happen. They’re clearly expecting to be recommissioned! 

I won’t be watching any more of it. 

I strongly recommend series 1.


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2018)

Just started Jack Ryan. Pretty good so far.

Amazon’s coverage of the US Open on the other hand is fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2018)

For any sports fans, the fly-on-the-wall documentary series _All or Nothing: Manchester City_ is very interesting.

 I was fascinated to see far more of the players' personalities than the usual clichéd post-match chats etc, and I'll certainly be looking at the Man City players in a new light this coming season.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 16, 2018)

Really enjoying _Dietland _- if you like _Crazy Ex Girlfriend _and you fancy a non musical satire about the how our culture treats fat women, give it a go. I think it sometimes loses its way with the myriad plots (there's terrorism, magazine blogging and therapy involved) but it's pleasantly ouch-y in parts.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2018)

T & P said:


> Just started Jack Ryan. Pretty good so far.


 I enjoyed that .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm getting back into Prime for series.

Watched a few episodes of _Goliath_ ages back, but recently polished off both seasons. Starts off very much orthodox genre procedural, as I expected from David E Kelley, but then drifts more and more into interesting territory. I do enjoy how often they don't give you the big reveal behind an odd character or trait (though they don't always hold their nerve). I love Patty Solis-Papagian. I love how little lawyering and courtroom bollocks there is. I love the bad guys in season two. I love the endings.

_Jack Ryan_ - definitely watchable, but no classic.

_Bosch_ - a meat-and-potatoes kind of cop show, only seen season one so far and thought there were some nice touches even though it is as cliched as hell. Having Harry casually mention his gig consulting on a Hollywood movie every few episodes to explain away his ridiculously expensive-looking pad tickles me though. Titus Welliver is certainly engaging. SMILE DAMMIT!

_Animal Kingdom_ - took a bit of warming to, as I really enjoyed the Michôd film, and am very familiar with the Pettingill story on which it is based from top Aussie dramas like _Janus_/_Phoenix_, _Killing Time_ and, err, _Underbelly_  - and the US series veers so far away from the source material so quickly... But it quickly becomes its own thing. Just started season three. Shawn Hatosy has been great throughout, and Finn Cole is developing nicely. Think marshall has nailed it in terms of character arcs.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh, and I see that _True Crime: Siege_, a New Zealand TV movie about Jan Molenaar and the Napier standoff of 2009, is now on Prime. I've seen it before on some true crime strand on Netflix; it's solid stuff, definitely worth a spin if you like torn-from-the-headlines crime drama like _44 Minutes: The North Hollywood Shootout_ and In _The Line Of Duty: The FBI Murders_. (And I do. I definitely do.) Some familiar faces, like Joel Tobeck and Mark Mitchinson.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 16, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Jack Ryan_ - definitely watchable, but no classic.



Decent enough, I thought. A surprising amount - for a production like this -  of a) subtitled dialogue and b) time spent with the antagonists.


----------



## Chz (Oct 17, 2018)

Stupidest thing on Prime I've ended up enjoying:
Grimm

Sometimes you want a consciously silly, monster-of-the-week, X-Files lite sort of thing. It's better than it needs to be, though I'll grant that the bar is low.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 2, 2018)

Grimm is on Netflix isn't it?


----------



## Chz (Nov 2, 2018)

Perhaps it is, but in the UK it's on Prime as well.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 2, 2018)

Ah OK


----------



## FiFi (Nov 3, 2018)

Chz said:


> Stupidest thing on Prime I've ended up enjoying:
> Grimm
> 
> Sometimes you want a consciously silly, monster-of-the-week, X-Files lite sort of thing. It's better than it needs to be, though I'll grant that the bar is low.


One of my guilty pleasures


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 3, 2018)

All 7 seasons of Buffy the Vampire Slayer have been added to Amazon!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 3, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> All 7 seasons of Buffy the Vampire Slayer have been added to Amazon!


Get, the fuck, in.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 3, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Get, the fuck, in.


I was always impressed that actors in adverts for coffee could go on to do something better . I think the bloke in the New Avengers was the first .


----------



## Nivag (Nov 3, 2018)

Chz said:


> Stupidest thing on Prime I've ended up enjoying:
> Grimm
> 
> Sometimes you want a consciously silly, monster-of-the-week, X-Files lite sort of thing. It's better than it needs to be, though I'll grant that the bar is low.


Never heard of this programme, just watched 2 episodes and it's perfect monster of the week telly, cheers


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 5, 2018)

Just started _The Man in the High Castle_ and enjoying it so far. Reminds me a bit of _Wayward Pines_ (the first season) with a hint of _Fringe_.

I love that alternative world stuff. Plus nazis, spies etc. Spi-Fi?


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 6, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> I love that alternative world stuff. Plus nazis, spies etc. Spi-Fi?



If you like alternative world type stuff you'd love 'Counterpart', might not be a Prime show but it's whole premise is an alternative world is found in Berlin at the end of WW2 and the UN built an office over the 'portal' between the 2 to monitor it, but then it goes a bit wrong, with people from the other side coming over to do dastardly deeds. Very interesting, as both sides diverge from the original timeline of 1945 slowly over time to become 2 very separate realities.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 6, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> If you like alternative world type stuff you'd love 'Counterpart', might not be a Prime show but it's whole premise is an alternative world is found in Berlin at the end of WW2 and the UN built an office over the 'portal' between the 2 to monitor it, but then it goes a bit wrong, with people from the other side coming over to do dastardly deeds. Very interesting, as both sides diverge from the original timeline of 1945 slowly over time to become 2 very separate realities.



Ooh, JK Simmons and Stephen Rea! Will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 6, 2018)

It is excellent


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2018)

I’ve been hearing really good things about the brand new series Homecoming- almost rave reviews in some cases. Has anyone checked it out yet?

‘Homecoming’ Is a Victory for Amazon—and Sam Esmail


----------



## marshall (Nov 6, 2018)

I've watched the first two eps, quite intriguing, enough for me to continue watching, particularly as it's in handy half-hour chunks. Understand Julia is getting crazy $ per ep, but it's good to see old skool actors like her and Winona getting meaty roles, which they probably wouldn't be offered in Hollywood anymore.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm on episode 5 of Homecoming, it's definitely intriguing!! 
They leave enough each episode for me to keep watching it plus I'm a sucker for the conspiracy type story lines.


----------



## ringo (Nov 7, 2018)

*La Grande Bouffe* is on Amazon Prime. It's silly and over long but if you've always wanted to watch four rich French men eat themselves to death and have sex it's almost perfect. I might do a remake.

La Grande Bouffe (1973) - IMDb


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Nov 7, 2018)

Think that this one's on Prime, documentary about a couple who move from Holland to an almost abandoned village in Galicia in Spain to get back to the land but it all goes wrong:

Santoalla


----------



## T & P (Nov 15, 2018)

This is now thirteen years old so not exactly a new release but we decided to finally give a go to The (US) Office and are loving it. As recommended by multiple sources we skipped S1, and while it took two or three episodes to take off for me, i’m now hooked 

It’s also nice to see for a change that it was free to watch with a standard Prime account. There are loads of payable series and films on Amazon, which it’s taking the piss a bit and highly annoying imo.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2018)

_Inception_ is available on UK Prime at the moment (and downloadable for offline viewing)


----------



## Nivag (Nov 16, 2018)

Just noticed today that Startup season 3 is on Prime, so far so good.


----------



## yield (Nov 18, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> If you like alternative world type stuff you'd love 'Counterpart', might not be a Prime show but it's whole premise is an alternative world is found in Berlin at the end of WW2 and the UN built an office over the 'portal' between the 2 to monitor it, but then it goes a bit wrong, with people from the other side coming over to do dastardly deeds. Very interesting, as both sides diverge from the original timeline of 1945 slowly over time to become 2 very separate realities.


Thanks for that. On the third episode good so far


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2018)

Finished Homecoming. I felt it started to peter out as the series progressed, and the end was rather underwhelming for me. Still, points awarded for the unusual cinematography and aesthetics .

The creator and/or director certainly seems to have a hard-on for symmetrical shots.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2019)

Salyut 7: The True Story of The Soviet 'Apollo 13'

Well worth a watch if you liked Apollo 13. At times it's so close to A13 it feels like a bit of a rip off but it's a true story, well acted and the CGI is superb.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2019)

I have just finished Forever. It's an 8 part 'comedy/fantasy' about long term relationships. 

It's got a quirky, indie flick feel full of quirky indie flick actors (including indie god Caterine Keener) and I should have hated all the characters (I did a bit), but it's been a good watch. Episode 6 is a completely stand alone episode and is the best of the whole season. It successfully achives in 30 minutes what the whole show attempts to deliver in a bigger and more existential way. 

There are laughs to be had, it's really well shot, has a good soundtrack, and a pedigree cast...and it just arrived out of nowhere without fanfare.

Doesn't need another series, but I wouldn't be surprised if one appears...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone seen this?
"Snake Outta Compton: a rap group on the verge of signing their first record deal is the city's only hope in a battle with a giant mutating snake monster"


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 5, 2019)

Molly's Game is superb. A true story with a surprising ending and Idris Elba and Jessica Chastain are brilliant.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2019)

Automatic weapons eh? Blimey.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 5, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Automatic weapons eh? Blimey.


I have to stop posting Amazon links whilst I'm still logged into my account. I've done that a few times now.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 5, 2019)

No doubt already mentioned, just started the marvlous (American's can't spell) Mrs. Maisel. Very good.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 5, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Molly's Game is superb. A true story with a surprising ending and Idris Elba and Jessica Chastain are brilliant.


I enjoyed watching this too


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 5, 2019)

How have I just stumbled across this thread?

Anyway, I'll be back for your suggestions.  I added a load of mad shit to my watchlist the other night when I couldn't sleep. Paradox of choice innit.  I'm sure all of your suggestions will be better than the majority of what I found in the Amazon Annals.

This is a good example of the bottom of the barrel, 0 to 4 stars shite on there...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 5, 2019)

Space 1999!!


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 8, 2019)

Is it not included in Prime sub then?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 8, 2019)

Nooooooo
I think I'll just buy the season anyway.
Got all excited and posted it without checking.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 8, 2019)

I bought it on DVD years ago but no longer have a player.  Awesome series


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm on season 2 of The Mentalist.

Excellent no-brainer "murder of the week" garbage. I love it.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 10, 2019)

Army of Crime now on.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 11, 2019)

Bit late to the party but really enjoying The Looming Tower at the moment.


----------



## Mordi (Feb 11, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Army of Crime now on.



The opening scene shot from a bus carrying captured resistance fighters through the streets of a disinterested Paris is unforgettable.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Salyut 7: The True Story of The Soviet 'Apollo 13'
> 
> Well worth a watch if you liked Apollo 13. At times it's so close to A13 it feels like a bit of a rip off but it's a true story, well acted and the CGI is superb.


Got a month of Prime so watched this last night - excellent. Missed it completely at the time, like!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2019)

Watching a hell of a lot of films on Prime at the mo. They have a much better selection than Netflix, though you have to pay for some of them.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 18, 2019)

Hotel Coolgardie is a very interesting and somewhat shocking documentary about 2 Finnish backpackers who get bar jobs in an Australian outback pub.

As mentioned on the Netflix thread, I watched Patrick Melrose on a plane this week and thought it was probably one of the best series I've ever seen. Highly recommended.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Watching a hell of a lot of films on Prime at the mo. They have a much better selection than Netflix, though you have to pay for some of them.


Give us some recommendations for 'included with' then please OU


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 18, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Got a month of Prime so watched this last night - excellent. Missed it completely at the time, like!


Check out _Molly's Game_, and _Land of Mine_.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Check out _Molly's Game_, and _Land of Mine_.


Molly's Game doesn't look like something that would interest me tbh, but tother one does, ta  

I loved the Salyut 7 film cos I'm a bit obsessed with all things space.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Give us some recommendations for 'included with' then please OU


What do you mean by 'included with'?
I saw Love Simon on Prime recently, which i thought was a great teen coming out drama.
I've been watching a bunch of old cult movies on there too, have a look at the moviedrome thread for recommendations from there. 
I have also added on the Mubi and Sony classics channels, so have quite a big selection to choose from now. I like how you can filter out tv shows on Prime. Netflix doesn't do that


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> What do you mean by 'included with'?
> I saw Love Simon on Prime recently, which i thought was a great teen coming out drama.
> I've been watching a bunch of old cult movies on there too, have a look at the moviedrome thread for recommendations from there.
> I have also added on the Mubi and Sony classics channels, so have quite a big selection to choose from now. I like how you can filter out tv shows on Prime. Netflix doesn't do that


As in 'not paying any more to watch something'


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2019)

sojourner said:


> As in 'not paying any more to watch something'


Ah ok, will have a look later when I'm back at home


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah ok, will have a look later when I'm back at home


Ta


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 18, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Molly's Game doesn't look like something that would interest me tbh, but tother one does, ta
> 
> I loved the Salyut 7 film cos I'm a bit obsessed with all things space.


First Man is on Amazon but you'll need to rent it for 4 quid.

Let us know what you think of Land of Mine. One of the best "war" films made, imo. I started a thread about it here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2019)

sojourner said:


> As in 'not paying any more to watch something'


I, Tonya is fantastic 
What We Do In The Shadows is a very funny Kiwi movie
Hereditary has just arrived on there if you like horror 
You Were Never Really Here is brilliant 
You might like Funny Cow 
Mike Leigh's best film, High Hopes is up there now.
One film i haven't watched yet, but will watch soon is Beast. That looks great if you like people with accents brooding whilst outside.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I, Tonya is fantastic
> What We Do In The Shadows is a very funny Kiwi movie
> Hereditary has just arrived on there if you like horror
> You Were Never Really Here is brilliant
> ...


Beast is right good. It has that dectorist singer bloke as the male lead and he's not a great actor though.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I, Tonya is fantastic


Really?

Even as a fuly paid up member of the Margot Robbie fan club I haven't been able to click on that yet. Suppose I'll have to now.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> What do you mean by 'included with'?...


mate...it says Prime diagonally across the top left corner of the thumbnail...means it's included in the price


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I, Tonya is fantastic
> What We Do In The Shadows is a very funny Kiwi movie
> Hereditary has just arrived on there if you like horror
> You Were Never Really Here is brilliant
> ...


Actually this is an excellent list.   No 4k on amazon yet though, is there?


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Actually this is an excellent list.   No 4k on amazon yet though, is there?


How many of us do you think have 4K TVs ? I’m still content with regular HD and will be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 18, 2019)

Reno said:


> How many of us do you think have 4K TVs ? I’m still content with regular HD and will be for the foreseeable future.


Well not you obviously, from your reply.

Netflix does 4k hdr with Dolby Atmos sound, amazon doesn't, and you pay more for it if you want it.  Just sayin.  It wasn't that long ago people were complaining there wasn't enough stuff in HD.

btw 4k hdr is awesome, you are missing a trick there


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Well not you obviously, from your reply.
> 
> Netflix does 4k hdr with Dolby Atmos sound, amazon doesn't, and you pay more for it if you want it.  Just sayin.  It wasn't that long ago people were complaining there wasn't enough stuff in HD.
> 
> btw 4k hdr is awesome, you are missing a trick there


Maybe some of us just don’t have the money to upgrade every few years.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 18, 2019)

I like movies and sacrifice other things


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> I like movies and sacrifice other things


Obviously I’m known for hating movies around here.  Financially I have more to worry about than whether I can afford a 4k telly right now but just keep rubbing it in...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2019)

Isn’t Amazon 4K dependent on the method you are using to watch it?  I’m sure I read that at some point when I was researching these things about 6 months ago.  So if you’re using Roku, for example, no 4K.  But I think if you’re using a native Amazon app on a 4K TV you might be in luck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2019)

Pretty sure you can get HD movies on Prime. Not that i can tell the difference.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty sure you can get HD movies on Prime. Not that i can tell the difference.


Well you wouldn’t do on that cathode ray tube telly


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Well you wouldn’t do on that cathode ray tube telly


I've got a flat HD telly. You can hire films in HD or SD.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2019)

It was a joke


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I've got a flat HD telly. You can hire films in HD or SD.


A friend of mine had just bought a 4K tv. I’m massively underwhelmed. You can see the difference if you really try but it’s not huge. Same as SD/HD. Yes there’s a difference, but not enough to affect my enjoyment of the program significantly.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> A friend of mine had just bought a 4K tv. I’m massively underwhelmed. You can see the difference if you really try but it’s not huge. Same as SD/HD. Yes there’s a difference, but not enough to affect my enjoyment of the program significantly.


That’s because your eyesight is shot to pieces from all that self-abuse


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> A friend of mine had just bought a 4K tv. I’m massively underwhelmed. You can see the difference if you really try but it’s not huge. Same as SD/HD. Yes there’s a difference, but not enough to affect my enjoyment of the program significantly.


Aye, I'd have to see two different TVs next to each other to tell the difference and that only happens in shops


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, I'd have to see two different TVs next to each other to tell the difference and that only happens in shops


Even then you have to try quite hard to convince yourself of its value. That chap's just spent 2 grand on his telly! Each to their own but it's not 4x better than my 500 quid job.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I've got a flat HD telly. You can hire films in HD or SD.


But not 4k.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Even then you have to try quite hard to convince yourself of its value. That chap's just spent 2 grand on his telly! Each to their own but it's not 4x better than my 500 quid job.


I’ve just bought an all-singing, all-dancing top-rated Samsung 4K TV for £500.  It’s something like 50inches I think.  I wasn’t bothered about getting 4K, but there wasn’t really a choice if I wanted something that also had the features I did want.  You can jump to £1000 at that size but none of the expert reviewers seem to think it makes any difference to picture quality at 50 inches.  So if you’re spending £500 these days, you’ll be getting 4K anyway, unless you’re buying something truly enormous.  If you’re spending £2000 these days it must be a really enormous telly.  And if you’re getting a 60 or 70 inch TV, for example you will certainly notice a difference in picture between SD, HD and 4k


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 19, 2019)

kabbes said:


> If you’re spending £2000 these days it must be a really enormous telly.


His is 55" which isn't much bigger than ours (49 I think), but it's OLED apparently, which I'm led to believe is the current thing.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> His is 55" which isn't much bigger than ours (49 I think), but it's OLED apparently, which I'm led to believe is the current thing.


My understanding is that OLED won’t really make much difference until you get to 60 inches.  Maybe 55 inches just about.  Pointless at 50 inches

It’s a separate thing from 4K though


----------



## Reno (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty sure you can get HD movies on Prime. Not that i can tell the difference.


4k is another step up from HD, but the difference isn't nearly as obvious as the difference between SD and HD.



DexterTCN said:


> But not 4k.



I've got a massive Blu-ray collection and I watch everything on a projector. It all still looks great to me. 2k is still the standard for digital projectors at the cinema, so as long as the definition close to that, I'm fine. Genuine 4k projectors are unaffordable to me at this point as are large 4k TVs. 4k only really pays off if your display is massive, on a smaller (affordable) telly it's fairly pointless.

Most of the films I watch are older and they aren't going to benefit hugely from 4k. The colour spectrum will be more subtle, the film grain will be delineated a bit more, but there isn't the huge jump in quality as there was from VHS to DVD and then from DVD to Blu-ray. 

Most of the classic and vintage cult movies I'm into are probably never going to get released on 4k blu-ray anyway as physical media is going the way of the dodo. I'm not going to upgrade my entire collection again. A lot of it took ages to get a release on blu-ray already and most of this stuff isn't available for streaming either.

The content which benefits the most from 4k it is regular modern TV content (I don't watch broadcast TV) and recent films shot in the format, not the type of movie I'm really passionate about.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I, Tonya is fantastic
> What We Do In The Shadows is a very funny Kiwi movie
> Hereditary has just arrived on there if you like horror
> You Were Never Really Here is brilliant
> ...


Brill, thanks so much Orang Utan


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> But not 4k.


I don't care what that is


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2019)

Reno - what's the difference between bluray and dvd?


----------



## Reno (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Reno - what's the difference between bluray and dvd?



DVD is standard definition, Blu-ray is high definition, which means it has more resolution. It is able to replicate the resolution of 35mm film more closely. High definition becomes a noticeable improvement once you watch films/TV on a large display, probably anything larger than a 32" telly. On a projector or a really large telly, DVD doesn't look great. In terms of resolution, Blu-ray on a full HD projector looks close to a cinema projection. 

4k is a new standard and it exceeds the resolution of 35mm film. Modern digitally shot films and modern broadcast TV get shot in 4k (though there already are rumblings about 8k).

With every upgrade in defintion, the difference becomes less noticeable and they come about because of ever larger displays (and of course to makes us spend more money).


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2019)

Ah, so only worth it on a massive telly. I think mine's 40, but dvds seem fine on it


----------



## Reno (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah, so only worth it on a massive telly. I think mine's 40, but dvds seem fine on it


On a 40" telly DVDs should still look fine. You would notice the improvement of HD but it's not massively different.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2019)

I spent my early film years watching everything on a black and white portable. I fell in love with the Godfather in black and white.

Much like music which I played on a 1971 fidelity deck that farted when I turned it on. The great tunes came through to me regardless of the quality of the equipment.

I still use that fidelity deck too....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2019)

So unless you're projecting or have a massive screen, 4K on a normal telly is like having a fin on a mini


----------



## 8ball (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> So unless you're projecting or have a massive screen, 4K on a normal telly is like having a fin on a mini



Or unless you have a biggish telly and very good eyes.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> So unless you're projecting or have a massive screen, 4K on a normal telly is like having a fin on a mini


No.  I have a 49" screen.  4k UHD/HDR looks stunning and is instantly noticeable.  The colours are much better for a start.

That's not to say anyone needs one to enjoy watching stuff.


----------



## Chz (Feb 19, 2019)

kabbes said:


> My understanding is that OLED won’t really make much difference until you get to 60 inches.  Maybe 55 inches just about.  Pointless at 50 inches


Untrue. OLED's USP is having properly black blacks, the way plasma (RIP) did. Nothing to do with resolution or distance

FWIW, Netflix's 4k streams just about match the bit rate from a 1080p blu-ray disc. So it's better than their standard streams, but still not all that next to physical media.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2019)

Chz said:


> Untrue. OLED's USP is having properly black blacks, the way plasma (RIP) did. Nothing to do with resolution or distance
> 
> FWIW, Netflix's 4k streams just about match the bit rate from a 1080p blu-ray disc. So it's better than their standard streams, but still not all that next to physical media.


Every review I read -- AVforums, trustedreviews, you name it -- said that OLED added basically nothing to the 50 inch tellies in their lists of best tellies.  It was pointless spending the money on it.


----------



## Chz (Feb 19, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Every review I read -- AVforums, trustedreviews, you name it -- said that OLED added basically nothing to the 50 inch tellies in their lists of best tellies.  It was pointless spending the money on it.


If that were the case, it would be the same at 60, even 80 inches. There is nothing about OLED that improves with screen size. Its promise is richer colours and black blacks. Nothing more. That would be the same on a 22" screen as an 80" one. One nice thing about OLED is that by its very nature it's HDR compliant.

I've seen them in a dark home theatre environment and the difference is certainly there. I sure as hell wouldn't pay the premium for it, though.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2019)

Fair enough.  It obviously isn't making enough of a difference that people are recommending them at the 50" level for the price increase.

In terms of TV recommendations, this thread is a goldmine:

My best value TVs, 2018-2019 Edition


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 19, 2019)

If you _are _considering getting a 4k tv do some homework first, there's a large variety of quality.  I got a Sony Bravia which I love but nearly spent £50 more on a worse spec tv.  It was £500 odd last year and would be cheaper now or better for the same.  

Anyway...just a little annoyed (not even annoyed...miffed) there's no 4k streaming on amazon but there's still some good stuff there.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 19, 2019)

You can buy 4k tvs that CANNOT do 4k netflix!  Be careful out there.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 19, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Anyway...just a little annoyed (not even annoyed...miffed) there's no 4k streaming on amazon but there's still some good stuff there.


There is 4K stuff on Amazon. At least there is with the App on my Samsung TV. Try searching for 4K content. Admittedly, there's not much but I watched Man in the High Castle in 4K.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 19, 2019)

Leafster said:


> There is 4K stuff on Amazon. At least there is with the App on my Samsung TV. Try searching for 4K content. Admittedly, there's not much but I watched Man in the High Castle in 4K.


You're right.

Seems to do with what you're watching with. 

How to find 4K HDR content on Amazon Prime Video

learn something new every day


----------



## Mordi (Feb 20, 2019)

I was going to be smug and point to Amazon's shitty encoding quality, but apparently it got restored although anytime I've used it the quality dips tremendously for the credits sequence. Which is well annoying for something like American Gods where the credits is the most visually stimulating part of the whole episode. 

Thanks for that list Orang Utan! I found I, Tonya excellent, her mothers perfomance is so viscerally unpleasant, it's great.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 21, 2019)

Jesus CHRIST Orang Utan  - we watched Hereditary last night and I fucking SHIT meself   Easily the most scary film I've ever watched. Knew it was gonna be interesting cos one of my favourite actors was in it, Toni Collette, but by the christ, I was not expecting THAT. I seriously had to get hold of the fella's hand at one point because I was terrified and couldn't stand it. He was too, it wasn't just me being a twat   We had to watch some gentle funny stuff after that, so we didn't get nightmares! 

It had me absolutely gripped with tension right from the get go too, without anything really happening!


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2019)

Sorry for continuing the TV set derail, but the main to do regardless of HD or 4K is to to turn off the motion smoothing feature. I’ve seen so many new and clearly high quality TV sets deliver such a weird, underwhelming image... all because of that feature. It makes everything, including top budget Hollywood films, look like a daytime soap opera.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2019)

Watched Funny Cow - absolutely brilliant. Cracking cast, great story, nicely put together. Put me in mind of Marti Caine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2019)

sojourner I've just remembered i meant to recommend The Kindergarten Teacher to you. It's not on Prime though and think it's only on US Netflix so far - keep an eye out for it!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2019)

Cheers!!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 25, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Jesus CHRIST Orang Utan  - we watched Hereditary last night and I fucking SHIT meself   Easily the most scary film I've ever watched. Knew it was gonna be interesting cos one of my favourite actors was in it, Toni Collette, but by the christ, I was not expecting THAT. I seriously had to get hold of the fella's hand at one point because I was terrified and couldn't stand it. He was too, it wasn't just me being a twat   We had to watch some gentle funny stuff after that, so we didn't get nightmares!
> 
> It had me absolutely gripped with tension right from the get go too, without anything really happening!



It's fucking brilliant isn't it? The ending is just ... argh?! As you said, "I was not expecting THAT"  and  all at once and a side order of


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2019)

I think the ending ruined it for me. Unintentionally funny, it dissipated all the horror that it had worked so hard to build up. There were many titters in the cinema where i saw it


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> It's fucking brilliant isn't it? The ending is just ... argh?! As you said, "I was not expecting THAT"  and  all at once and a side order of


Ha - we're still traumatised by it!! 



Orang Utan said:


> I think the ending ruined it for me. Unintentionally funny, it dissipated all the horror that it had worked so hard to build up. There were many titters in the cinema where i saw it


Neither of us thought it was funny though. A little bit strange, but fucksake, the whole thing is built on strangeness


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I think the ending ruined it for me. Unintentionally funny, it dissipated all the horror that it had worked so hard to build up. There were many titters in the cinema where i saw it


I thought it was intentionally "funny" but that's also what made it creepy. Nobody laughed when I went to see it. It's the first horror film I went to see at the cinema for ages because usually people laugh at the scary bits to show that they are above scary films, which annoys the fuck out of me.

Hereditary makes for a great rewatch. So many things which are introduced casually at the start, pay off by the end.

This is the short film which first got Ari Aster attention. He sure likes fucked up families:


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2019)

Ooo I'll have a watch of that later, cheers Reno


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Ooo I'll have a watch of that later, cheers Reno


Decide whether you want to thank me once you’ve seen it !


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 3, 2019)

Amazon are cunts. I watch Criminal Minds as bedtime/background telly. 

Just turned midnight last night and it went from part of prime to £2.99 an episode. 

Fucking cinderella bullshit bollocks


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Amazon are cunts. I watch Criminal Minds as bedtime/background telly.
> 
> Just turned midnight last night and it went from part of prime to £2.99 an episode.
> 
> Fucking cinderella bullshit bollocks


dirty bastards...that's the problem with them...can't be trusted


----------



## sojourner (Mar 28, 2019)

Amazon offered me a week of Prime for 99p so I'm binging stuff on there.

Can thoroughly recommend Tyrannosaur, by Paddy Considine. Holy fucking shit. Yes, that did give me nightmares! Absolutely belting soundtrack too   Cracking Leisure Society track on the end credits - I've loved LS for a good few years now, and did you know that both Paddy Considine and Shane Meadows used to be in the band? 

T'other one we watched, in order to avoid the nightmares (cos we're both ridiculously susceptible to them whenever we watch owt disturbing) was Sightseers, by Ben Wheatly. Another fantastic film. Didn't work to swerve the nightmares however


----------



## yield (Mar 28, 2019)

nuffsaid said:


> If you like alternative world type stuff you'd love 'Counterpart', might not be a Prime show but it's whole premise is an alternative world is found in Berlin at the end of WW2 and the UN built an office over the 'portal' between the 2 to monitor it, but then it goes a bit wrong, with people from the other side coming over to do dastardly deeds. Very interesting, as both sides diverge from the original timeline of 1945 slowly over time to become 2 very separate realities.


Finished Series 2 yesterday. Pretty sure this is on Amazon?

Thriller with a touch of Cold War scifi. Stellar cast J. K. Simmons, Olivia Williams, Harry Lloyd, Nazanin Boniadi thoroughly recommend.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 29, 2019)

Under the Skin.	  Sci fi with a style of its own. Very weird.


----------



## Chz (Mar 30, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Under the Skin.	  Sci fi with a style of its own. Very weird.


It's... divisive, let's say.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2019)

I thought Under The Skin was fascinating.  It's a haunting, alien story.  Not for everyone though.  Like Aaronovsky, kinda.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah, I loved it


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2019)

Dunno why it's divisive.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 30, 2019)

I have Under the Skin on my _to read_ pile at the moment - am struggling to not watch it 
sounds/looks good


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I have Under the Skin on my _to read_ pile at the moment - am struggling to not watch it
> sounds/looks good


I doubt it would affect your reading of the book (which I haven't read)...almost the whole film is presented visually, dialogue isn't a big thing apart from very obvious lines.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2019)

The book and the film are very different. Both brilliant. The book explains a lot more of who Johansson's character is and what she is doing.


----------



## Chz (Mar 31, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Dunno why it's divisive.


Neither do I, it's awful. 
We've done it to death before, but it's a love or hate film. Few seem to think it's "alright". Glazer should stick to music videos and car ads, _Sexy Beast_ was obviously a fluke.


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2019)

This is a tech question not a recommendation so apologies. But does anyone else sometimes get 'insufficient bandwidth' error messages when watching Amazon, on a TV set at least? We have a rather large broadband speed and it has never, ever happened with Netflix, NowTV or any other app or service. Just did a google search and it seems we're by no means the only ones...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 31, 2019)

T & P said:


> This is a tech question not a recommendation so apologies. But does anyone else sometimes get 'insufficient bandwidth' error messages when watching Amazon, on a TV set at least? We have a rather large broadband speed and it has never, ever happened with Netflix, NowTV or any other app or service. Just did a google search and it seems we're by no means the only ones...



Nope - never had that - use Netflix and have used NowTV - never had it with them either


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Nope - never had that - use Netflix and have used NowTV - never had it with them either


Cheers. Do you watch on a computer/ tablet device, or through the TV set? I’m starting to suspect the TV set is causing it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 31, 2019)

Tv, iPad, phone - all get used - mainly the TV, though - Amazon Prime gets watched on 3 tvs  - 3 different manufacturers


----------



## flypanam (Mar 31, 2019)

We get it, watch AP through a 5/6 year Sony Bravia. Just tend to turn the tv off, wait 3 minutes and turn on again. seems to work fine after that.


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2019)

flypanam said:


> We get it, watch AP through a 5/6 year Sony Bravia. Just tend to turn the tv off, wait 3 minutes and turn on again. seems to work fine after that.


We have a Sony Bravia too. A few people talking online about the issue also mentioned Sony sets. Interesting...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 31, 2019)

lil'Angel's tv is a Sony - don't recall any issues like those described


----------



## Nivag (Mar 31, 2019)

T & P said:


> This is a tech question not a recommendation so apologies. But does anyone else sometimes get 'insufficient bandwidth' error messages when watching Amazon, on a TV set at least? We have a rather large broadband speed and it has never, ever happened with Netflix, NowTV or any other app or service. Just did a google search and it seems we're by no means the only ones...


I get this every now and then when using my Sony TV's Prime app, I just press cancel and select what I want to watch again and it always works the 2nd time.
I never get this when using my PS4.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 5, 2019)

Just noticed series 2 of The Tick is live


----------



## kabbes (Apr 6, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Just noticed series 2 of The Tick is live


Spooooooooon!


----------



## Nivag (Apr 7, 2019)

Marvel's Cloak & Dagger series 2 is available now, well episode 1 & 2 are.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 8, 2019)

Expanse....

My fav scifi... 3 seasons to binge on... There's a separate thread


----------



## Mordi (Apr 8, 2019)

Tankus said:


> Expanse....
> 
> My fav scifi... 3 seasons to binge on... There's a separate thread



I gave it a go torrenting it when it first came out but wasn't gripped enough to continue. Having it on the tablet to whack on when I'm cooking or doing the dishes is fairly ideal though. I haven't found much else worth watching it terms of other series on there unfortunately.


----------



## Chz (Apr 8, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Just noticed series 2 of The Tick is live


And it's more in tune with what I'd expect from The Tick. It's definitely grown into itself.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2019)

Has S2 of Jack Ryan materiised yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2019)

Being Frank is on there if you've got a spare tenner. It'll be a tenner well spent.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 8, 2019)

T & P said:


> Has S2 of Jack Ryan materiised yet?


Not yet.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 9, 2019)

Can very much recommend Whatever Works - saw it at the cinema around the time it came out
Woody Allen writes & directs, Larry David and others bring it to life. 8/10


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 10, 2019)

The Evacuation. We gave it a miss for a while because the artwork looks a bit B movie but it’s actually a really nice French film about the evacuation of a village in the early days of WW2 as the Germans invade, and a father’s search for his son. Not a guns and bombs war film and a bit of CGI, but a good story, well made and filmed. Subtitles.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 26, 2019)

New Bosch is up. 

Just started episode 3


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Beast is right good. It has that dectorist singer bloke as the male lead and he's not a great actor though.


I watched Beast last night and really enjoyed it. He's not the greatest actor no but she fucking is! Jessie Buckley FTW. And it's got Geraldine James. I can watch her in anything. I found the whole thing intensely passionate and it kept me guessing.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 7, 2019)

sojourner said:


> we watched Hereditary



Watched over the weekend, first horror film in ages. Quite scary and did enjoy, surprisingly, as not a fan of the genre.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I, Tonya is fantastic
> What We Do In The Shadows is a very funny Kiwi movie
> Hereditary has just arrived on there if you like horror
> You Were Never Really Here is brilliant
> ...


Can you do another list please? your recommendations are spot on.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Can you do another list please? your recommendations are spot on.


Ta! Sure, will have a look when i get home and see what else is up there now.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2019)

OK, just looking at what's new(ish) on the free Prime:
John Wick 2 is tremendous fun, if your idea of fun is Keanu Reeves shooting lots of baddies in the face while bathed in coloured light.
I haven't seen Yardie, Idris Elba's directorial debut, but I'm sticking it on my watch list - it's about a Jamaican gangster visiting the UK in the 70s. Has a decent reggae soundtrack. 
Creed is up there now I see - I thought it was excellent - easily as good as the first two Rocky movies
Cold War is recommended - a star-crossed lovers type drama filmed in classy black and white - I didn't like it as much as others did but only cos I'm romantically dead inside. Beautiful to look at. You might like it if you liked Roma
Under The Skin is a must see but the less said about it the better - find out for yourself. Amazing to look at and quite an overwhelming experience. It's a bit of a marmite movie though. 
I saw The Big Sick the other day - enjoyed that more than I expected - it's about a young Pakistani-American dating. 
Another film I haven't seen, but have added to my watchlist is Disobedience - a drama about forbidden love in an Orthodox Jewish commumity in London - it got good reviews and has an excellent cast including Rachel Wiesz and Rachel McAdams


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2019)

If anyone had been watching Lucifer on Amazon, it transpires the series has been bought by Netflix, and the brand new S4 is now available there.


----------



## kabbes (May 16, 2019)

I’ve started watching American Gods.  I’d avoided it before because I loved the book.  But actually, the first two episodes are fabulous.


----------



## Chz (May 17, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I’ve started watching American Gods.  I’d avoided it before because I loved the book.  But actually, the first two episodes are fabulous.


I enjoyed S1, but S2 unfortunately kind of loses its way..


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2019)

Chz said:


> I enjoyed S1, but S2 unfortunately kind of loses its way..


I agree. Frankly, more than a bit boring and over complex. Nearly two thirds through, and frankly I'm not sure I'm going finish it.


----------



## kabbes (May 17, 2019)

That’s a real bummer.  Episodes 1-3 have been really sumptuous


----------



## Mordi (May 17, 2019)

The highlight of every episode of American Gods I've watched has been the title sequence. I'm genuinely perplexed how they could take so much cash and talent and make something so dull and flat.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> I agree. Frankly, more than a bit boring and over complex. Nearly two thirds through, and frankly I'm not sure I'm going finish it.


Bryan Fuller (Hannibal tv series) jumped ship because they gave him Star Trek Discovery.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 18, 2019)

Finished The Americans last night. Best series I've seen for a few years - great acting, writing, story arc, characters, historical placement; loved it all. Me and Mrs FA binged all 6 seasons over the last few months & it's kept us both hooked for the whole series.

It follows a normal suburban couple and their two normal children. Except the parents are 'illegals' - deep undercover Russian spies. The backstories are brilliantly (often harrowingly) told and every episode's got some kind of excellent undercover spy stuff - tradecraft, assassinations and the like. The historical context is a fantastic background; the action starts in the mid-80s but flashbacks to post-war Russia give a good sense of time. The horrors of mass starvation, the resentment at having saved Europe from the Nazis at a huge cost and the revulsion at the American way of life whilst living within it are all drawn really well. The effect of the work; the murders, the deception begin to tell & have an effect on all the relationships within the family. The other really effective element is the fact that, despite their jobs, the series is about the pressures on married life - how to stay happy, how children affect relationships, how work can take over.

Highly recommended.


----------



## friedaweed (May 18, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Finished The Americans last night. Best series I've seen for a few years - great acting, writing, story arc, characters, historical placement; loved it all. Me and Mrs FA binged all 6 seasons over the last few months & it's kept us both hooked for the whole series.
> 
> It follows a normal suburban couple and their two normal children. Except the parents are 'illegals' - deep undercover Russian spies. The backstories are brilliantly (often harrowingly) told and every episode's got some kind of excellent undercover spy stuff - tradecraft, assassinations and the like. The historical context is a fantastic background; the action starts in the mid-80s but flashbacks to post-war Russia give a good sense of time. The horrors of mass starvation, the resentment at having saved Europe from the Nazis at a huge cost and the revulsion at the American way of life whilst living within it are all drawn really well. The effect of the work; the murders, the deception begin to tell & have an effect on all the relationships within the family. The other really effective element is the fact that, despite their jobs, the series is about the pressures on married life - how to stay happy, how children affect relationships, how work can take over.
> 
> Highly recommended.


Will have a gander at that tonight


----------



## Chz (May 23, 2019)

Favourite childhood reruns. Prime has The Dick Van Dyke Show. Love a bit of Mary Tyler Moore, pre MTM show.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2019)

Saw Good Omens advertised today. Really enjoyed the book as kid, but will see how it stands the test of time and conversion to a screen. 

We are working our way through the latest American Gods and Sneaky Pete.


----------



## planetgeli (May 29, 2019)

Animal kingdom is back on T N T. Any idea how long this takes to get to amazon prime?


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2019)

Good Omens at least has a chance of being good with that cast.  I’m not optimistic though.  Never am with UK-made book to screen conversions.


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Good Omens at least has a chance of being good with that cast.  I’m not optimistic though.  Never am with UK-made book to screen conversions.



The lack of Pratchett's cynicism to rein in Gaiman's weird twee-grit stuff worries me about it.

I read an interview where Gaiman said 'we had to actually show Heaven and Hell as like, one office block they're attempting to control etc' and that's drawn a big fucking yikes from me tbh.


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2019)

You mean they aren’t just following the book? That’s already written like a screenplay, ffs.  What on Earth do they need to change?

Also, it’s Pratchett rather than Gaiman that was the master of dialogue.  I fear for the script.


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2019)

Needs to add some TV magic to it I guess.


----------



## Poi E (May 29, 2019)

I tried Fleabag. OK, I'm not the target audience but it felt a bit like Richard Curtis stuff-middle class angst but, ultimately, everyone seems to have no worries about money or working. The handling of grief was OK and how it distorts your personality, but it all felt a but dated somehow.


----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Finished The Americans last night. Best series I've seen for a few years - great acting, writing, story arc, characters, historical placement; loved it all. Me and Mrs FA binged all 6 seasons over the last few months & it's kept us both hooked for the whole series.
> 
> It follows a normal suburban couple and their two normal children. Except the parents are 'illegals' - deep undercover Russian spies. The backstories are brilliantly (often harrowingly) told and every episode's got some kind of excellent undercover spy stuff - tradecraft, assassinations and the like. The historical context is a fantastic background; the action starts in the mid-80s but flashbacks to post-war Russia give a good sense of time. The horrors of mass starvation, the resentment at having saved Europe from the Nazis at a huge cost and the revulsion at the American way of life whilst living within it are all drawn really well. The effect of the work; the murders, the deception begin to tell & have an effect on all the relationships within the family. The other really effective element is the fact that, despite their jobs, the series is about the pressures on married life - how to stay happy, how children affect relationships, how work can take over.
> 
> Highly recommended.



Just coming to end of season 2. This really is good telly. John Boy from the Walton's as well 

Thanks for putting this up.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2019)

kabbes said:


> You mean they aren’t just following the book? That’s already written like a screenplay, ffs.  What on Earth do they need to change?
> 
> Also, it’s Pratchett rather than Gaiman that was the master of dialogue.  I fear for the script.


It had to be brought up to date, Gaiman insisted he did it himself, no interference (not even from beyond the grave).


----------



## Sweet FA (May 29, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Just coming to end of season 2. This really is good telly. John Boy from the Walton's as well
> 
> Thanks for putting this up.


Glad you're enjoying it - gets better too


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> It had to be brought up to date, Gaiman insisted he did it himself, no interference (not even from beyond the grave).



Did it though? I mean, it's not like TV has recently done a very good retro-set thing involving child actors that holds up in Stranger Things.

You could absolutely set in in the late eighties, fag end of Thatcherism sort of place.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2019)

Balbi said:


> Did it though? I mean, it's not like TV has recently done a very good retro-set thing involving child actors that holds up in Stranger Things.
> 
> You could absolutely set in in the late eighties, fag end of Thatcherism sort of place.


I re-read it a month or so ago (before doing Neuromancer again).

Yes...the book is dated.


----------



## kabbes (May 30, 2019)

Mostly, TV companies don’t like setting things in the eg 90s because most of their audience will notice very quickly if it doesn’t all look authentically of the era and yet it’s really expensive to build period sets.  You need to get all the cars right, the clothes, the decor, the adverts and so on.  Doing it for one scene is manageable (you can always leave the set mostly bare in that scene) but making a whole programme that way costs a lot.  The Inbetweeners was originally set in the 80s/90s but the writers changed it after being challenged by the producers as to whether it was really necessary, for precisely this reason.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 4, 2019)

Dark Matter..... I'm now into series 2..... Its a blakes 7 /firefly mashup

Not bad.....   Not top rate. The very long story arcs have held my attention, with some nice twists and pace pickup, Worth a punt if you like scifi


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 5, 2019)

King of Thieves: yet another version of The Hatton Garden robbery, but made very enjoyable by an ensemble cast of Michael Caine, Tom Courtney, Jim Broadbent, Michael Gambon, Ray Winstone, Paul Whitehouse and Charlie Cox.

I did laugh out loud a few times.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 27, 2019)

Too Old Too Die Young

Nicholas Winding Refn's show on Amazon. If you like his stuff then you know what to expect.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2019)

Just started watching preacher looks interesting.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 28, 2019)

Good Omens was brilliant.  They didn’t fuck it up at all.  Sheen and Tenant were perfect.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2019)

John Mackenzie's powerful prison biopic about habitual Scottish gaolbird Jimmy Boyle, _A Sense Of Freedom, _is now on Prime.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 21, 2019)

Darkmatter series 3 is now on prime  all good


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 24, 2019)

The Upside.

A remake of a film about a true story...sigh.  

Bryan Cranston as the wheel-chair bound rich man, Nicole Kidman as his Smithers and...Kevin Hart as the newly hired 24-hour care bod.

It's surprisingly good and decently engaging considering the concept.  Hart _amazingly_ manages to tone down his comedy shtick so it only appears at dramatically appropriate moments.  Opera and weed are involved, and lots of nice cars.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 27, 2019)

Just started watching The Boys. It comes with the following disclaimer at the start 
 
So far so good


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 27, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Just started watching The Boys. It comes with the following disclaimer at the start
> View attachment 178858
> So far so good


I watched the first two episodes last night, thought it was great!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2019)

Just started The Boys and it is interesting for sure. It is sort of annoying (characters) but the comparisons to modern celebrity status and such is good regardless.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2019)

Generation Wealth — a documentary about the cultural worship of wealth.  It’s really very good.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2019)

Watched first ep of The Boys. What's with Urban's accent?


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 1, 2019)

It's terrible and gets worse, learn to ignore it


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Just started The Boys and it is interesting for sure. It is sort of annoying (characters) but the comparisons to modern celebrity status and such is good regardless.


i read the comic books some years ago & enjoyed the series (watched it in three nights)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Watched first ep of The Boys. What's with Urban's accent?


seemed to me to capture how butcher sounds in the comic books


----------



## T & P (Aug 3, 2019)

Also loving The Boys


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 3, 2019)

I've also read the comics and (up to E3) Hughie is completely wrong so far. Also I've just remembered about The Female and how problematic/shit this character was. I really hate Mark Miller.


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2019)

Well on Ep 4 of The Boys and still loving it.

Not 100% sold on Karl Urban’s British accent though


----------



## T & P (Aug 6, 2019)

Just finished The Boys. Really, really fucking good. As good as any superhero genre series in the last decade, and for me significantly more gripping and compelling, and often just plain better than much of the output both Marvel and DC have churned out.

Aside from the very good storyline it manages just about a perfect balance between dark comedy, drama, action, character development and last but not least pace. I've always rated Seth Rogen as a writer but this was on another level.


----------



## yield (Aug 6, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> I've also read the comics and (up to E3) Hughie is completely wrong so far. Also I've just remembered about The Female and how problematic/shit this character was. I really hate Mark Miller.


Garth Ennis?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2019)

I loved _True Faith_ and that other one he wrote for Crisis.

He's always been one to skewer the hypocrisy of religion. I think if the gang who hassled Netflix (lol) to remove _Good Omens_ watched _The Boys_, they'd have a meltdown.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Also loving The Boys



Finished it last night, what a great series. I want more, so much more!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 7, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Finished it last night, what a great series. I want more, so much more!



Gonna watch last 2 eps tonight, can't wait. The "bad" superhero has been done before (Watchmen, Super, Chronicle) but not as effective as this.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 7, 2019)

da boyz is excellent. the bloke who plays homelander kept bugging me. So googled it and found he played the sheriff in Banshee. defo my favourite character on the show.


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> da boyz is excellent. the bloke who plays homelander kept bugging me. So googled it and found he played the sheriff in Banshee. defo my favourite character on the show.


The Quaid kid is a decent actor as well. I'm surprised this is his first big-ish role.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 8, 2019)

Shades of _Miracleman_ and _Zenith_ in the last couple of eps, which is no bad thing. Def looking fwd to next season.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 8, 2019)

Just got Amazon free with EE for 6 months.  Fuck, there's a lot of bad low-budget 70s/80s horror flicks on there.    For now, I am getting through S3 of Fear the Walking Dead.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 8, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just got Amazon free with EE for 6 months.  Fuck, there's a lot of bad low-budget 70s/80s horror flicks on there.    For now, I am getting through S3 of Fear the Walking Dead.



Great series, 3.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2019)

Enjoyed The Boys. Not perfect, but a lot of fun and I liked a lot of the characters.


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2019)

Preacher S4 is now streaming weekly.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just got Amazon free with EE for 6 months.  Fuck, there's a lot of bad low-budget 70s/80s horror flicks on there.    For now, I am getting through S3 of Fear the Walking Dead.



In a similar vein, I'm enjoying all the torrid Russian potboilers on there - all sponsored by the Ministries of culture and sometimes Defence...!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm halfway through The Act and it's gripping.
I think Patricia Arquette is absolutely brilliant as the mother.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 19, 2019)

pogofish said:


> In a similar vein, I'm enjoying all the torrid Russian potboilers on there - all sponsored by the Ministries of culture and sometimes Defence...!


There's a shitload of Russian WW2 drama of varying quality on there.

_Attackers _is a CGI-fest about a Russian airforce squadron and if you can overlook the cartoonish aerial scenes, is good fun and surprisingly well scripted and acted.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 19, 2019)

I've seen that one but not watched it - thanks.  

Most recently enjoyed the remake of the Dawns Here are Quiet and that costume drama/potboiler about Ivan the Great..!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 3, 2019)

Is there anything remotely decent on fucking Amazon at all? I only mean the 'included with' btw, am not shelling out for more.  I only got this cos I used the 'free' membership to have sommat delivered. Watched Peterloo, which was pretty fucking dire, and can't find owt else worth watching.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

There's loads, especially films. Much better than Netflix imo


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Is there anything remotely decent on fucking Amazon at all? I only mean the 'included with' btw, am not shelling out for more.  I only got this cos I used the 'free' membership to have sommat delivered. Watched Peterloo, which was pretty fucking dire, and can't find owt else worth watching.


have you tried vikings or elementary or ray donovan or bosch?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> There's loads, especially films. Much better than Netflix imo


Recommend me something OU - you gave me a few really good uns last time.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> have you tried vikings or elementary or ray donovan or bosch?


Really don't fancy Vikings tbh. Not checked tothers but I will, ta.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Recommend me something OU - you gave me a few really good uns last time.


Will do when I get home and have a browse


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 3, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Is there anything remotely decent on fucking Amazon at all? I only mean the 'included with' btw, am not shelling out for more.  I only got this cos I used the 'free' membership to have sommat delivered. Watched Peterloo, which was pretty fucking dire, and can't find owt else worth watching.


Hotel Coolgardie is an interesting documentary about 2 young Finnish women who do a stint working in a bar in the Australian outback. You might shout at the TV a lot though! It's a real eye-opener.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 3, 2019)

Bosch is good easy watching.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 3, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Recommend me something OU - you gave me a few really good uns last time.


Have you (or anyone) seen Carnival Row yet?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 3, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Have you (or anyone) seen Carnival Row yet?


No. I'm not sure about it as it looks a bit too American and predictable.

/grump


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Have you (or anyone) seen Carnival Row yet?


It looks horrific


----------



## blairsh (Sep 3, 2019)

Ten series of Futurama & Bob's Burgers I've noticed recently


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 3, 2019)

I'll give it a go, ou; I like a high concept muckabout


----------



## ash (Sep 3, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hotel Coolgardie is an interesting documentary about 2 young Finnish women who do a stint working in a bar in the Australian outback. You might shout at the TV a lot though! It's a real eye-opener.


I thought that was great - quite different and disturbing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

Lynne Ramsay's You Were Never Really Here is brilliant - an intense and emotional crime thriller with Joaquin Phoenix doing a career-best turn as a disturbed man working the edges of the criminal underworld. 
The Sisters Brothers is great, even if you don't like Westerns. 
I intend to watch Whiplash, a drama about a music student's relationship ship with his tough tutor. It got very good reviews. 
Mamma Mia is on there too, which I unreservedly recommend.
Funny Cow is supposed to be great, but think you may have seen that already iirc.
Really want to see the animated feature The Red Turtle, which is supposed to be fantastic. 
There's some great older films on there too. Peterloo was a bit of a snooze fest, but Mike Leigh's High Hopes, about a hippy couple, one of whose senile mother is living next door to a horrible yuppie couple, is his best by far imo.
If... is one of my favourite films. If you haven't seen it, get right on it. 
Election is brilliant - Reese Witherspoon trying to get elected as class president. Very funny and cutting.
Submarine is great - Welsh coming of age dramedy which skewers the shittiness of being a teen so well. 
Loads more good films: My Name Is Joe, Carla's Song, The Player, Brazil, Rockers, The Harder They Come, Kill List, Tyrannosaur, Journeyman, Under The Skin, The Killing Of A Sacred Deer, The Post, The Handmaiden, The Devil's Backbone.

There's also two music documentaries which you should check out:. If Ain't Stiff, It Ain't Worth A Fuck is about Stiff Records. Essential for Ian Dury fans. A Band Called Death is about, well, a band called Death. Doesn't matter if you've never heard of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

Just noticed there's an absolute motherlode of music documentaries, esp punk ones, on there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

Oh totally forgot tv shows as I don't really have the patience for them anymore, but you might like Marvellous Miss Maisel, Mr Robot, The Americans, I Love Dick, Gomorrah and Animal Kingdom. Trapped is supposed to be great if you like Nordic noir.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 3, 2019)

Whiplash is great, as is Gomorrah.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 3, 2019)

And I've bladdered on about the Americans before but I really, really loved it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 3, 2019)

Heard Wentworth was good too.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 3, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Is there anything remotely decent on fucking Amazon at all? I only mean the 'included with' btw, am not shelling out for more.  I only got this cos I used the 'free' membership to have sommat delivered. Watched Peterloo, which was pretty fucking dire, and can't find owt else worth watching.


Goliath


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Goliath


Loved that. Second series not so much.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Loved that. Second series not so much.


I thought S2 was still thoroughly watchable. S1 was brilliant though so a hard act to follow.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 3, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Have you (or anyone) seen Carnival Row yet?



Yep just binged it last couple of days. It's good.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 3, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Is there anything remotely decent on fucking Amazon at all?


You like moon landing stuff iirc. If you haven't already seen it check out The Dish. It's a pay one (only a couple of quid) but well worth it. One of my favourite films. It's a light-hearted look at the true story of a small town in Australia whose radio telescope (in a sheep field) was chosen to beam back pictures of Armstrong's moon landing for NASA. A perfect Sunday afternoon film.

Watch out for the bit where the school band plays the American national anthem.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2019)

I find the biggest problem is navigating its interface to find the good things.  Nothing is sorted, it’s all just kind of dumped on there.  But I never fail to find a new TV series I like in the end.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I find the biggest problem is navigating its interface to find the good things.  Nothing is sorted, it’s all just kind of dumped on there.  But I never fail to find a new TV series I like in the end.


The UI is infuriating. Categories like “binge worthy box sets” are fucking stupid and if you navigate into “included with prime” a couple of times it starts showing you pay options again. Truly shit, but the content is very good.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 4, 2019)

I wish there was an option to stop showing the tennis stuff in the menu.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2019)

Nivag said:


> I wish there was an option to stop showing the tennis stuff in the menu.


It's as if they think annoying their subscribers will pay dividends. Like supermarkets changing a layout that you've just got familiar with. I want clear, searchable lists of genres and sub genres, not pages and pages of fucking pictures to scroll through.


----------



## Patteran (Sep 4, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Have you (or anyone) seen Carnival Row yet?



Half way through it. Premium mediocre. Really good/expensive production design wrapped round bad acting & rotten dialogue, & flashes of 'local drama group with bafflingly-large budget perform Shakespeare in WW1 costumes' vibe. It's ludicrous, but no more so than The OA/any other fantasy series. I'm finding it weirdly compelling.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 4, 2019)

That's fantastic, thanks so much Orang Utan 

And you're right Spymaster , I love moon/spacey type shit, but am not shelling out for it   But thank you for thinking of me


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2019)

sojourner said:


> And you're right Spymaster , I love moon/spacey type shit, but am not shelling out for it   But thank you for thinking of me


 Keep an eye on it. Great film.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 5, 2019)

Just started watching the boys episode 3 so far, its very good.


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Just started watching the boys episode 3 so far, its very good.


The Boys is one of the best things Amazon has ever shown. I'm really enjoying S4 of Preacher too. Quite mad but well produced and lots of dark humour.

Frankly I'm surprised American fundies haven't tried to storm Amazon headquarters and burn it to the ground for showing Preacher. From openly portraying God as a pretty nasty cunt, to featuring multiple clones of Jesus that are profoundly inbred from countless generations of cloning and who spend all day masturbating, to even portraying Adolf Hitler as seemly a shy, polite likeable guy who is being bullied in Hell, shows don't get more heretical than that...


----------



## kabbes (Sep 6, 2019)

The Boys is one of the best TV series I’ve seen.  A masterful little morality tale about corporate power, religion, gender politics and media manipulation.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 6, 2019)

T & P said:


> The Boys is one of the best things Amazon has ever shown. I'm really enjoying S4 of Preacher too. Quite mad but well produced and lots of dark humour.
> 
> Frankly I'm surprised American fundies haven't tried to storm Amazon headquarters and burn it to the ground for showing Preacher. From openly portraying God as a pretty nasty cunt, to featuring multiple clones of Jesus that are profoundly inbred from countless generations of cloning and who spend all day masturbating, to even portraying Adolf Hitler as seemly a shy, polite likeable guy who is being bullied in Hell, shows don't get more heretical than that...


Probably bombarding netflix with complaints.
I watched the first three episodes of preacher and then neve4 bothered to watch any more, just didnt engage with it.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 6, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Probably bombarding netflix with complaints.
> I watched the first three episodes of preacher and then neve4 bothered to watch any more, just didnt engage with it.


The story evolves, I think it’s fair to say


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 6, 2019)

Really enjoying Preacher but only up to series 3 so far. I read the comic that it's (loosely) based on but the TV series is much better IMO.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2019)

_Veep_. Julia Louis Dreyfus is horribly magnificent in this. Binged the first 6 seasons but the final season is pay for at the moment, dammit.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 6, 2019)

I've never seen Preacher, think I'll have to rectify that.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2019)

The Handmaiden. Wow. What an interesting film  Really enjoyed that thanks Orang Utan !

Also...pwhoar


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 6, 2019)

kabbes said:


> The story evolves, I think it’s fair to say


I'll get back to it one day, I've got my z nation dvds to watch after the boys.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 6, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> _Veep_. Julia Louis Dreyfus is horribly magnificent in this. Binged the first 6 seasons but the final season is pay for at the moment, dammit.



It's all pay for on mine....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 6, 2019)

Admittedly I'm only on the first episode of The Boys but so far, it reads like a million American TV shows/films I've seen before about corporate greed corrupting something that was once good. I'll give it 2 episodes and see if it engages me any more.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh look! There's an underdog who knows "the truth".
Sorry but fuck this. I can predict exactly how it's going to go. I'm out.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 6, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh look! There's an underdog who knows "the truth".
> Sorry but fuck this. I can predict exactly how it's going to go. I'm out.


Shoulda given it two episodes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 6, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Shoulda given it two episodes.


Really? What is surprising? Does it honestly follow a story arc that I haven't seen before? I should add that I do not generally like superhero stuff so I have preconceptions.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 6, 2019)

I should also add that I know most story arcs are as old as the hills. I can't get enough of a murder mystery and they are pretty much always the same. I enjoy them. I'm not keen on the story that I am seeing set out in The Boys. It's just not for me.


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2019)

Well the main draw of it is that the superheroes are the evil ones here. That in itself makes it stand apart from all other series in the genre.

One can like or dislike the superhero genre. But if you like it, you could hardly deny that most of them follow the same formula. If the predictability of this series ruins it for you, I cannot think of a single Marvel series that you should enjoy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh look! There's an underdog who knows "the truth".
> Sorry but fuck this. I can predict exactly how it's going to go. I'm out.


i couldn't even get past the first scene.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 6, 2019)

I watched Cannibal Ferox tonight, just because it was there.  It's an infamous video nasty from when I was a kid.  It was a bit horrible in places (despite this version being trimmed by the BBFC) and also shit, boring or hilarious at various points...  Well that's that curiosity quenched.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well the main draw of it is that the superheroes are the evil ones here. That in itself makes it stand apart from all other series in the genre.
> 
> One can like or dislike the superhero genre. But if you like it, you could hardly deny that most of them follow the same formula. If the predictability of this series ruins it for you, I cannot think of a single Marvel series that you should enjoy.


It’s not even just that they are evil, exactly.  They’re just... corrupt.  Corrupted, even.  But it’s Homelander that makes the series what it is — the moral void at the centre of him.  The way he’s twinkly smiles on camera and just drops to blankness off it.  And it’s not until about episode 7 that you find out why and yes, that’s somewhat of a twist.

Also, you don’t get many series that explore #metoo quite as efficiently as this one, gradually playing turnabout on a practitioner of sexual harassment and assault with brutal effectiveness.

So fundamentally, yes, there is a “discover the corruption at the heart of an evil corporation” storyline to it, and this main storyline follows a relatively predictable path.  But the surrounding characters and lesser narrative arcs are far from by-the-numbers.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

Lie To Me. It's not tea bag.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

kabbes said:


> It’s not even just that they are evil, exactly.  They’re just... corrupt.  Corrupted, even.  But it’s Homelander that makes the series what it is — the moral void at the centre of him.  The way he’s twinkly smiles on camera and just drops to blankness off it.  And it’s not until about episode 7 that you find out why and yes, that’s somewhat of a twist.
> 
> Also, you don’t get many series that explore #metoo quite as efficiently as this one, gradually playing turnabout on a practitioner of sexual harassment and assault with brutal effectiveness.
> 
> So fundamentally, yes, there is a “discover the corruption at the heart of an evil corporation” storyline to it, and this main storyline follows a relatively predictable path.  But the surrounding characters and lesser narrative arcs are far from by-the-numbers.


sounds awful, superheroes, but deeeep. euch.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> sounds awful, superheroes, but deeeep. euch.


It’s not for you, dear.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 7, 2019)

I normally hate superhero stuff but The Boys sounds interesting and I will watch it.. eventually.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> sounds awful, superheroes, but deeeep. euch.


I love how you judge things before even giving them a try, whilst accusing others of being judgemental


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I love how you judge things before even giving them a try, whilst accusing others of being judgemental


i gave it a try. i've seen a lot of superhero movies and tv and it's mostly shite. as most stuff is.  
(loved the first series of both Jessica Jones and Luke Cage and have loved some superhero movies but it is an exhausted and limited genre and I wish they'd throw all that money at more interesting enterprises instead)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> i gave it a try. i've seen a lot of superhero movies and tv and it's mostly shite. as most stuff is.
> (loved the first series of both Jessica Jones and Luke Cage and have loved some superhero movies but it is an exhausted and limited genre and I wish they'd throw all that money at more interesting enterprises instead)


Hang on a fucking minute. You're going from:


> sounds awful, superheroes, but deeeep. euch.


To:


> i gave it a try.


Within the space of 20 mins? That's not even half an episode. How did you manage that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Hang on a fucking minute. You're going from:
> 
> To:
> 
> Within the space of 20 mins? That's not even half an episode. How did you manage that?


pay attention


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> pay attention


To?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> To?


what is said in this thread. though admittedly, i didn't give it much of a chance. but hey, it's a superhero series, it should grab me instantly. i'm not prepared to give it much more time than i did as there's so much other stuff out there that i know i will like.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> what is said in this thread. though admittedly, i didn't give it much of a chance. but hey, it's a superhero series, it should grab me instantly. i'm not prepared to give it much more time than i did as there's so much other stuff out there that i know i will like.


So you haven't watched a single scene, but you feel you're in a position to comment on it?
Like I said, judgemental.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> So you haven't watched a single scene, but you feel you're in a position to comment on it?
> Like I said, judgemental.


But I have. Pay attention


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> i couldn't even get past the first scene.


I had got to the bit where hughie and his girlfriend were talking on the pavement and was thinking I'm not going to get past episode one  then I changed my mind in a splash.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> what is said in this thread. though admittedly, i didn't give it much of a chance. but hey, it's a superhero series, it should grab me instantly. i'm not prepared to give it much more time than i did as there's so much other stuff out there that i know i will like.


Watching one scene is not giving it a chance you have to watch the first episode in its entirety to say that, what you did was glance briefly at it and decide it wasn't for you. which is fine.
It definatly  gets better though


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> I had got to the bit where hughie and his girlfriend were talking on the pavement and was thinking I'm not going to get past episode one  then I changed my mind in a splash.


I see what you've done there


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well the main draw of it is that the superheroes are the evil ones here. That in itself makes it stand apart from all other series in the genre.
> 
> One can like or dislike the superhero genre. But if you like it, you could hardly deny that most of them follow the same formula. If the predictability of this series ruins it for you, I cannot think of a single Marvel series that you should enjoy.


I did enjoy Jessica Jones but no other superhero stuff has ever done it for me and I have tried. 

The recent Wonder Woman movie was OK. I was dragged to the cinema to see some other one around the same time. I forget what it was. Other than a gigantic steaming pile of horse manure


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 7, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> I had got to the bit where hughie and his girlfriend were talking on the pavement and was thinking I'm not going to get past episode one  then I changed my mind in a splash.



I had that reaction too...and then up popped Simon Pegg with the most appalling American accent and then the Aussie FBI agent and that was that.

I think at least part of it is the whole AMERICA FUCK YEAH feeling I always get with superheros. Even when it's supposedly "dark".


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I did enjoy Jessica Jones but no other superhero stuff has ever done it for me and I have tried.
> 
> The recent Wonder Woman movie was OK. I was dragged to the cinema to see some other one around the same time. I forget what it was. Other than a gigantic steaming pile of horse manure


I think you'd like Captain Marvel then. One of the 'lighter' and more fun/ humour laden films of the Marvel Universe, yet a well-written, produced and acted flick. I really enjoyed it anyway.

Anything that pisses off and attracts the ire and hate campaigns of the alt-right/ 4chan crowds has to be a worthwhile film, IMO, and Captain Marvel proved to be just that with strong female leads and supporting roles aplenty. And Samuel L Jackson was fucking great in it as well, as is Ben Mendelsohn.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I did enjoy Jessica Jones but no other superhero stuff has ever done it for me and I have tried.
> 
> The recent Wonder Woman movie was OK. I was dragged to the cinema to see some other one around the same time. I forget what it was. Other than a gigantic steaming pile of horse manure



I get bored of Superhero stuff too, but do like darker, more subversive stuff.. Kick Ass, Watchmen, Unbreakable... that doesn't follow the usual template.  No interest in X-Men or all of that nonsense, but watched and enjoyed some of the old Spiderman films, because Sam Raimi.   Batmans can be okay too, and the Joker film looks great.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I had that reaction too...and then up popped Simon Pegg with the most appalling American accent and then the Aussie FBI agent and that was that.
> 
> I think at least part of it is the whole AMERICA FUCK YEAH feeling I always get with superheros. Even when it's supposedly "dark".


But those are the funniest bits for me, echoes of team america, 
and ok peggs accent is bland but karl urban's is a wandering delight.
If you're not kean on it you're not kean, i had the added bonus of of watching it with someone who's not used to that level of splash, I wish I had taken some photos especially when we got to episode three, his face,  my sides actually ached from laughing and there were tears.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I get bored of Superhero stuff too, but do like darker, more subversive stuff.. Kick Ass, Watchmen, Unbreakable... that doesn't follow the usual template.  No interest in X-Men or all of that nonsense, but watched and enjoyed some of the old Spiderman films, because Sam Raimi.   Batmans can be okay too, and the Joker film looks great.


The first Kick Ass was excellent, despite Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2019)

Superheroes are generally dull, even the edgy ones like Batman. 

Was pleasantly surprised by The Boys and it does help it does its own thing rather than follow the comics.


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Superheroes are generally dull, even the edgy ones like Batman.
> 
> Was pleasantly surprised by The Boys and it does help it does its own thing rather than follow the comics.


In the same  anti-hero/ flawed superhero theme, I also enjoyed The Umbrella Academy very much (on Netflix though, not Amazon). I suspect most people who liked The Boys will probably enjoy that one, and vice versa.


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> The first Kick Ass was excellent, despite Nicholas Cage.


Actually, I would say Cage’s performance was pretty good anyway, one of his best imo.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 7, 2019)

There's all together too much fighting and rushing around in them usually as well. That stuff just bores the arse off me.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> In the same  anti-hero/ flawed superhero theme, I also enjoyed The Umbrella Academy very much (on Netflix though, not Amazon). I suspect most people who liked The Boys will probably enjoy that one, and vice versa.


I liked it a lot. I think seeing Robert Sheehan from Love/Hate in it drew me straight into it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Actually, I would say Cage’s performance was pretty good anyway, one of his best imo.


I agree. Possibly his best work since Wild at Heart. Probably his only work worth watching since Wild at Heart. But seeing as pretty much everything else he's done is garbage, maybe it's those films that carried him.

Edited for incorrect film title.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There's all together too much fighting and rushing around in them usually as well. That stuff just bores the arse off me.


i often find it really hard to understand what's going on. the marvel ones in particular as they possibly refer to other films or the comics and if you're not familiar with them then you don't pick up on a lot, such as characters' behaviour and motivations.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I agree. Possibly his best work since Wild at Heart. Probably his only work worth watching since Wild at Heart. But seeing as pretty much everything else he's done is garbage, maybe it's those films that carried him.
> 
> Edited for incorrect film title.


He's fantastic in Into The Spiderverse


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 7, 2019)

NC is amazing in the Bad Lieutenant remake.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

He's pretty amazing in everything tbf. We need scenery chewers like him.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> He's pretty amazing in everything tbf.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


>


he really makes the effort, even in the shittest ones. people are too used to realism and make the mistake of thinking he's a shit actor, but he's one of the best really. He is never boring.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> he really makes the effort, even in the shittest ones. people are too used to realism and make the mistake of thinking he's a shit actor, but he's one of the best really. He is never boring.


Are you serious? He's in the top ten most boring actors of all time 
Next you'll be telling me Ryan Gosling is the most versatile actor in Hollywood.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Are you serious? He's in the top ten most boring actors of all time
> Next you'll be telling me Ryan Gosling is the most versatile actor in Hollywood.


i am serious. he's always compelling in whatever shitty role he's been given. not a fan of Gosling who only seems to be able to simper blandly.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> i am serious. he's always compelling in whatever shitty role he's been given. not a fan of Gosling who only seems to be able to simper blandly.


I'm sure you say these things just to be controversial.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 7, 2019)

You can call Nicholas Cage a lot of things but boring isn't one of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm sure you say these things just to be controversial.


not at all, it's not a radical point of view. he just doesn't appeal to people who have a limited view of what acting is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> You can call Nicholas Cage a lot of things but boring isn't one of them.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzz:


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 7, 2019)

That's fuckin nuts that film


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2019)

I say again

Rebellion in Patagonia


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 7, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I say again
> 
> Rebellion in Patagonia


I was looking for something to watch tonight. That'll do nicely. Cheers.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I was looking for something to watch tonight. That'll do. Cheers.


It's a superb film - it may not be what you're after.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Are you serious? He's in the top ten most boring actors of all time



Nonsense.  He has been in some utter shit, but also some seriously great films.  I like Gosling too (if the film is decent).  I condemn you to watching Tom Hanks films on repeat.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 7, 2019)

I know it's old and I'm probably the last person to watch it, but I am enjoying The Girlfriend Experience a lot!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I like Gosling too


You lose.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I get bored of Superhero stuff too, but do like darker, more subversive stuff.. Kick Ass, Watchmen, Unbreakable... that doesn't follow the usual template.  No interest in X-Men or all of that nonsense, but watched and enjoyed some of the old Spiderman films, because Sam Raimi.   Batmans can be okay too, and the Joker film looks great.



_Darkman_ is pretty good too. It was Raimi's first superhero effort. _Super_ and _Chronicle_ would probably be in the darker camp, also. And the _Legion_ series is mad as a hat.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 8, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> It's a superb film - it may not be what you're after.


This is excellent. I fell asleep watching it last night, not because I was bored but I was knackered and watching it in bed. I'll finish it tonight.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 9, 2019)

Rarely watch anything on my phone, but thought I'd have a crack with the boys as I'm bored and away from home. Enjoyed it more then I thought I might and watched 3. 

Not really considered it this before but I definitely faffed less on other stuff as it was using my phone scree, which I'm terrible at doing if I watch something on my own.

I expected to take a hit on data, but I never use my 30gb, so meh. However checking afterwards it's hardly made a dent for 3 hours. I know that EE have a deal where it's not included in your data, but I didn't think I was on it. Will have to check tomorrow and see if it updates. Be nice if it doesn't. I'm away a fair bit over the next month.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 9, 2019)

I think 30gb will allow a fair amount of streaming?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 9, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> I think 30gb will allow a fair amount of streaming?



Yeah I'd have thought so. Easily enough to do season 1. Thing is it's hardly touched that so I'm wondering if it's not only plans that have signed up for Prime Video get the streaming not take out of data allowance?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2019)

We watched The Killing of a Sacred Deer last night OU. That was...odd. Interesting, but very very odd!   And yeh, we knew it had to have come from somewhere, that story.


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2019)

Finished Carnival Row. It gets better as the series progresses and while it's not great it's certainly watchable, even if certainly not original and borrowing from various fantasy genre themes/ universes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> We watched The Killing of a Sacred Deer last night OU. That was...odd. Interesting, but very very odd!   And yeh, we knew it had to have come from somewhere, that story.


That's a great film. Try The Lobster. Same director. Same level of bonkers.

ETA except for some reason, that's not free on Amazon


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 10, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's a great film. Try The Lobster. Same director. Same level of bonkers.
> 
> ETA except for some reason, that's not free on Amazon



Ooh didn't realise it was him I loved the Queen Anne film as well


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 12, 2019)

Gah, someone please help - why tf can't I watch Prime on my Macbook? What am I missing? I just get 'unsupported plug in'. I'm sure this happened before and I re-downloaded silverlight and it worked; not this time. My os is High Sierra 10.13.6. It's pissing me right off


----------



## Nivag (Sep 12, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Gah, someone please help - why tf can't I watch Prime on my Macbook? What am I missing? I just get 'unsupported plug in'. I'm sure this happened before and I re-downloaded silverlight and it worked; not this time. My os is High Sierra 10.13.6. It's pissing me right off


What browser are you using?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 12, 2019)

Nivag said:


> What browser are you using?


Safari


----------



## Nivag (Sep 12, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Safari


Have you tried Chrome or Firefox?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2019)

Gave The Boys another shot - really enjoying it now!


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 12, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Have you tried Chrome or Firefox?


Is this now the first answer before "Have you tried restarting?"


----------



## kabbes (Sep 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Gave The Boys another shot - really enjoying it now!


That’s good.  It’s a bit of a bizarre turnaround from what you told me earlier, but good nonetheless.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 12, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Have you tried Chrome or Firefox?


No because Amazon says it supports Safari so I assumed/hoped I was being a dumbass and there's a simple fix I'm missing...


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 13, 2019)

OK so I tried Chrome and it works  Thanks Nivag.

It's bullshit that I can't watch on Safari though. Something about the Silverlight plug-in no longer being supported.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2019)

Stan & Ollie is now on there. Lovely film - a must see. Was surprised how good Steve Coogan was in it, but the entire cast is brilliant


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2019)

If Beale Street Could Talk is up. Incredible film. sojourner have you seen it? You'd love it I think


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> If Beale Street Could Talk is up. Incredible film. sojourner have you seen it? You'd love it I think


I've not seen it no, thanks Orang Utan , have stuck it on my list now.

We watched Nothing Really Happens last night. Enjoyed it and saw the point but thought it could have made that point in an hour!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Stan & Ollie is now on there. Lovely film - a must see. Was surprised how good Steve Coogan was in it, but the entire cast is brilliant


Brill!!  I'm torn between wanting to watch these films and finishing off The Testaments book!!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Stan & Ollie is now on there. Lovely film - a must see. Was surprised how good Steve Coogan was in it, but the entire cast is brilliant


They got them absolutely spot on. Was proper made up with it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 20, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Amazon offered me a week of Prime for 99p so I'm binging stuff on there.
> 
> Can thoroughly recommend Tyrannosaur, by Paddy Considine. Holy fucking shit. Yes, that did give me nightmares! Absolutely belting soundtrack too   Cracking Leisure Society track on the end credits - I've loved LS for a good few years now, and did you know that both Paddy Considine and Shane Meadows used to be in the band?
> 
> T'other one we watched, in order to avoid the nightmares (cos we're both ridiculously susceptible to them whenever we watch owt disturbing) was Sightseers, by Ben Wheatly. Another fantastic film. Didn't work to swerve the nightmares however



Just watched Tyrannosaur and it's pretty good! We had settled down to watch a chilled movie and that wasn't quite what we'd expected. 

Going to watch Journeyman too which is also on Prime.


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2019)

Undone. I can’t begin to explain how good, clever, original and enjoyable this is.. it’s too difficult to explain but it involves time travel, is shot in that kind of animation painted over real footage, and it has great main leads. Just google it. And then watch it


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2019)

Just finished it. Really excellent 

ETA: critics loving it too 

Amazon’s animated series Undone could start something amazing

'Undone' Review: Indescribably Great


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> _Darkman_ is pretty good too. It was Raimi's first superhero effort. _Super_ and _Chronicle_ would probably be in the darker camp, also. And the _Legion_ series is mad as a hat.


Super is brilliant! Shits all over kick ass and makes it look like zoolander. Some surprising performances from everyone involved. I also love how it very steadily slides from comedy into darkness.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2019)

Watched The Frame on Saturday night. Fucking BRILLIANT.  Really clever, had us searching for clues all the way through, and we analysed it for aaaaages afterwards


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Super is brilliant! Shits all over kick ass and makes it look like zoolander. Some surprising performances from everyone involved. I also love how it very steadily slides from comedy into darkness.


Thanks for the recommendation. Somehow we weren't even aware of the existance of this film, and we watched it last night after reading this. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2019)

I thoroughly recommend "The Furthest", documentary about the Voyager probes, made in a way that I think Carl Sagan would have very much approved of:  with a real sense of wonder.
Almost every talking head is from the project and they are all wonderful.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Watched The Frame on Saturday night. Fucking BRILLIANT.  Really clever, had us searching for clues all the way through, and we analysed it for aaaaages afterwards



Did you watch Ink as well? Same director, bit less complex but I still loved it.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Did you watch Ink as well? Same director, bit less complex but I still loved it.


No I haven't. Just checked and it's not on amazon


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2019)

sojourner said:


> No I haven't. Just checked and it's not on amazon



Ah bollocks, really? It was, honest! Saw it before frame. Oh well, that means you *have* to torrent it instead


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Ah bollocks, really? It was, honest! Saw it before frame. Oh well, that means you *have* to torrent it instead


I don't know how to torrent


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 7, 2019)

Recently watched le bureau season 4. French spy drama, gripping stuff. It's on Sundance though which an extra £6.99 a month, but we managed to binge the whole season in a week, so I was able to cancel it without paying.


----------



## T & P (Oct 7, 2019)

Just started Swamp Thing, a DC universe mini series. I hadn’t even heard of that comic or character let alone this TV series so I was surprised to see it has very good reviews across the board. 
On first episode only u liking it so far. And apparently the genre is more horror than superhero, which is appealing.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 8, 2019)

T & P said:


> Just started Swamp Thing, a DC universe mini series. I hadn’t even heard of that comic or character let alone this TV series so I was surprised to see it has very good reviews across the board.
> On first episode only u liking it so far. And apparently the genre is more horror than superhero, which is appealing.


Yeah, it's shit.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 8, 2019)

Season 3 of Goliath is here as is Season 4 of Mr Robot

Plus a new series called Swamp Thing, haven't watched any yet - https://amzn.to/2IyrEBf


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 8, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Season 3 of Goliath is here as is Season 4 of Mr Robot
> 
> Plus a new series called Swamp Thing, haven't watched any yet - https://amzn.to/2IyrEBf



Excellent. We've enjoyed the first few seasons of Goliath.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 8, 2019)

Disappointed to note that Chicago PD is no longer included with Prime.  Went to carry on watching it last night having got to almost the end of season three only to find it's now £2.49 per episode.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 8, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yeah, it's shit.



It is indeed shit. But watchable if you don't have to concentrate on it.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 8, 2019)

Sorry if already recommended but I really recommend "Don't worry he won't get far on foot" and "You were never here"

These two films made me realise what a fantastic actor Joaquin Phoenix is.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 8, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Watched The Frame on Saturday night. Fucking BRILLIANT.  Really clever, had us searching for clues all the way through, and we analysed it for aaaaages afterwards


I watched that last year sojourner - brilliant, isn't it? I was enthralled, and I found it very emotionally complex.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 8, 2019)

Something to look forward to next year


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I watched that last year sojourner - brilliant, isn't it? I was enthralled, and I found it very emotionally complex.


Yep   We talked about it for ages afterwards, brilliant film.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2019)

My fella's son tried to make us watch that trailer for the Picard film, despite our repeated assertions about no spoilers. I seriously do not understand anyone who watches trailers. Do you just not want that deep luxurious pleasure of letting a story unfurl about you? Do you really need to know what's coming up? Pisses me right off. I lasted about 15 seconds into the trailer and it already told me stuff that I didn't want to know


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2019)

No, I prefer an outline of what to expect as long as a twist isn't revealed. Need to know what the film is about before I watch it and good trailers do this. There's a lot of bad trailers out there that either reveal late plot developments or twists and/or put all the best or funniest bits in there.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I prefer an outline of what to expect as long as a twist isn't revealed. Need to know what the film is about before I watch it and good trailers do this. There's a lot of bad trailers out there that either reveal late plot developments or twists and/or put all the best or funniest bits in there.


I really don't get it.

You could just watch the film and switch it off if you're not enjoying it.  

You say 'as long as a twist isn't revealed' but trailers reveal absolutely loads of the film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2019)

Doesn't matter that much to me unless it's a twist. We all know what happens at the end of tragedies but that doesn't stop us watching them.
Surely you need some information about the plot to inform your decision to watch it.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> My fella's son tried to make us watch that trailer for the Picard film, despite our repeated assertions about no spoilers. I seriously do not understand anyone who watches trailers. Do you just not want that deep luxurious pleasure of letting a story unfurl about you? Do you really need to know what's coming up? Pisses me right off. I lasted about 15 seconds into the trailer and it already told me stuff that I didn't want to know



It's not a film


----------



## T & P (Oct 9, 2019)

My memory is shit and although I've watched plenty of Star Trek my knowledge of it is basic, but I did not see anything in that trailer that I would consider a spoiler.

Yes, there are a few familiar faces from TNG series seen in it, but I strongly suspect they're there for nostalgia reasons/ fan service rather than being an integral part of the plot or any twist.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> It's not a film


For the series then, fucking nitpicker


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> My memory is shit and although I've watched plenty of Star Trek my knowledge of it is basic, but I did not see anything in that trailer *that I would consider a spoiler*.


And that's all we hear, over and over and over again. I don't think we're the only people in the world to not want anything to ruin our enjoyment of a film or series or whatever, but I'm sick of this line, have to say.

Even just seeing where he was, that location, has taken away some of the anticipation of it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> And that's all we hear, over and over and over again. I don't think we're the only people in the world to not want anything to ruin our enjoyment of a film or series or whatever, but I'm sick of this line, have to say.
> 
> Even just seeing where he was, that location, has taken away some of the anticipation of it.


I am with you - I usually don't want to watch any kind of trailer for any film or series as I want it to unfold as I watch it.

Trailers can be useful though because if the trailer basically tells you the whole story and obivously has all the "good" bits in it, you can guarantee that it's a shit film.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 9, 2019)

I think the most annoying spoiler in a movie trailer of recent years was when they revealed that one of the characters in Terminator: Genisys was also a Terminator


----------



## flypanam (Oct 9, 2019)

Brockmire - Pretty good show about the resurrection of a baseball comentators career. Would be funnier if Kenny Powers showed up.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 9, 2019)

savoloysam said:


> Sorry if already recommended but I really recommend "Don't worry he won't get far on foot" and "You were never here"
> 
> These two films made me realise what a fantastic actor Joaquin Phoenix is.


Joker Trailer thread >>>>>


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 9, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Brockmire - Pretty good show about the resurrection of a baseball comentators career. Would be funnier if Kenny Powers showed up.


I miss Kenny Powers


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 10, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Joker Trailer thread >>>>>



I haven't seen it, do you receommend it?


----------



## flypanam (Oct 10, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> I miss Kenny Powers


I'm really looking forward to The Righteous Gemstones, McBride's stuff is up there with the best comedy this century.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 10, 2019)

savoloysam said:


> I haven't seen it, do you receommend it?


Probably his best work.  Oscar material.  (although so was YWNRH)


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2019)

Apart from a couple of likes to my post I’m surprised by the lack of comments about Undone so far. If you have Amazon Prime, don’t fucking miss it. It’s just great.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 11, 2019)

T & P said:


> Apart from a couple of likes to my post I’m surprised by the lack of comments about Undone so far. If you have Amazon Prime, don’t fucking miss it. It’s just great.



I'll second that. Fantastic telly. Some may find it hard to get past it being a cartoon, but that really isn't too difficult after it gets going.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 11, 2019)

T & P said:


> Apart from a couple of likes to my post I’m surprised by the lack of comments about Undone so far. If you have Amazon Prime, don’t fucking miss it. It’s just great.


Yes...well...

Teen Titans Go is now on Prime, Netflix AND Sky at the same time.

Facts don't lie...best show out there. 

(I'll check that other thing out)


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I'll second that. Fantastic telly. Some may find it hard to get past it being a cartoon, but that really isn't too difficult after it gets going.


Yes, and to anyone having a problem with that I’d say that it’s really only a cartoon in name- it’s basically real action painted over to make it look cartoonish.

Not that it should matter either way. The story and the theme are so good, original and fresh it should be enjoyable in any medium to anyone.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 11, 2019)

flypanam said:


> I'm really looking forward to The Righteous Gemstones, McBride's stuff is up there with the best comedy this century.


Did you watch any of that series he was in about school teachers ?


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Yes...well...
> 
> Teen Titans Go is now on Prime, Netflix AND Sky at the same time.
> 
> ...


 Do that. When even serious/ stiff media outlets such as Forbes excitedly summarise it as ‘indescribably great’, you know it must be at least pretty damn decent.

'Undone' Review: Indescribably Great


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 11, 2019)

T & P said:


> Yes, and to anyone having a problem with that I’d say that it’s really only a cartoon in name- it’s basically real action painted over to make it look cartoonish.
> 
> Not that it should matter either way. The story and the theme are so good, original and fresh it should be enjoyable in any medium to anyone.



Yeah, we all suspend disbelief for cgi anyway and this is on the same level of entertainment. It is all about the story and I wonder if it would have been so brilliant done any other way.


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Yeah, we all suspend disbelief for cgi anyway and this is on the same level of entertainment. It is all about the story and I wonder if it would have been so brilliant done any other way.


Completely agree. Certain themes/ scenes would have looked crap and uninspiring with even the most expensive CGI available to mankind. In fact, the cartoon medium provides the extra magic and makes the series special in a way no other technique or medium would have managed.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 11, 2019)

T & P said:


> Completely agree. Certain themes/ scenes would have looked crap and uninspiring with even the most expensive CGI available to mankind. In fact, the cartoon medium provides the extra magic and makes the series special in a way no other technique or medium would have managed.


I wondered if it would have been ok as a plain ol' live action, as the acting shines through anyway. Decided probably not. It actually blurs the boundary live/cartoon so well. Laugh out loud funny at times and emotional too.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 11, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Did you watch any of that series he was in about school teachers ?


I did watch vice principals not quite as good as eastbound but some of the funniest scenes.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 11, 2019)

T & P said:


> Do that. When even serious/ stiff media outlets such as Forbes excitedly summarise it as ‘indescribably great’, you know it must be at least pretty damn decent.
> 
> 'Undone' Review: Indescribably Great


Fuck Forbes that's Alita the Battle Angel!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 11, 2019)

flypanam said:


> I did watch vice principals not quite as good as eastbound but some of the funniest scenes.


I saw about three thought it was ok but I was still in Kenny Power mode tbh .


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Fuck Forbes that's Alita the Battle Angel!


Fair enough though it’s not just them. If you search for reviews you’ll see most critics ranging from ‘very good and fresh’ at worst to all but creaming their pants over this- or at least that’s what I saw when I checked three weeks ago.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 11, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> I saw about three thought it was ok but I was still in Kenny Power mode tbh .


Do give it a go. Witty one liners and a a good look at class too. But very funny.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 11, 2019)

T & P said:


> Fair enough though it’s not just them. If you search for reviews you’ll see most critics ranging from ‘very good and fresh’ at worst to all but creaming their pants over this- or at least that’s what I saw when I checked three weeks ago.


I like Alita!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 12, 2019)

OK...finished Undone.  What a wonderful little tale, a gem.  Top class relationship writing.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> Apart from a couple of likes to my post I’m surprised by the lack of comments about Undone so far. If you have Amazon Prime, don’t fucking miss it. It’s just great.



It's in my list mate, thanks to your post 

Right, I'm going to talk about Tigers Are Not Afraid (just "Unafraid" in the original Spanish IIRC) in a mo, but I have to point out that it's on Shudder, one of the associated channels or whatever they are called on Amazon. They do a 7 day trial and it's piss easy to cancel, so go and do it because you need to see this film.

Set in Mexico, it follows a girl whose mother "disappears" against the backdrop of endemic drug-gang violence. Suddenly alone,  this 11 year old girl is armed  the only with the "three wishes" (pieces of chalk) that her teacher gave her during her final lesson about fairy tales, before escalating violence closes the school.

She uses her first wish to ask for her mother back ... it doesn't work out the way she hoped. Now pursued by her mother's shade, she joins the local gang of orphaned kids who have ended up on the street.

It's a piece of magical realism that deals unflinchingly with the reality for kids whose parents have been murdered and for whom the state will do nothing. There are no adults to save them.

The performances of the kids are fantastic. Balanced on the knife edge between childhood and savvy street kids, they swing between stealing food and dancing in a front of a TV they've rigged up.

The music is minimal and not used to underpin the main dramatic twists which are all played out in brutal simplicity, just factual, these are the things that happen. The interweaving of the fantastic elements is perfect, underplayed and somehow believable as the the main character tries to find her way through this new, horrible world.

It's awful and beautiful and will remind you that what reality looks like in so many parts of the world is far from your own experience. You need to watch this.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> It's in my list mate, thanks to your post
> 
> Right, I'm going to talk about Tigers Are Not Afraid (just "Unafraid" in the original Spanish IIRC) in a mo, but I have to point out that it's on Shudder, one of the associated channels or whatever they are called on Amazon. They do a 7 day trial and it's piss easy to cancel, so go and do it because you need to see this film.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> Apart from a couple of likes to my post I’m surprised by the lack of comments about Undone so far. If you have Amazon Prime, don’t fucking miss it. It’s just great.


I took a look at it based on your rec but there were 3 words in the first sentence that I never want to see when choosing what to watch; “animation”, “comedy”, and “sci-fi”!


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I took a look at it based on your rec but there were 3 words in the first sentence that I never want to see when choosing what to watch; “animation”, “comedy”, and “sci-fi”!


Well, to be honest this show is almost impossible to summarise in a a few words so don’t take any descriptions of its genre you see as gospel. There is the odd funny moment and dark humour sometimes but it is not a comedy. There is a sci-fi element to it that’s necessary for the story to develop, but there are stronger themes of drama, mental health, and relationships.

And it’s not pure animation per se. Most of it is real action footage with well recognised actors that has just been painted over. 

Basically it’s too complex to describe so give it a go. And if you’re not convinced by the end of the first episode, make sure you still start ep2 regardless, because two minutes into it the dynamics of the entire story take a massive, unexpected turn. If you don’t like it halfway through ep2 it might not be for you.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 13, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I'll second that. Fantastic telly. Some may find it hard to get past it being a cartoon, but that really isn't too difficult after it gets going.


I found it hard to get past the fact that it's possibly the most boring crap I've ever subjected myself to. I tried very hard to watch it but after half an hour I wanted to throw something through the tv.
Going off the reviews, it seems it's like marmite. Either you hate it or for some strange reason you pretend to like it


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I found it hard to get past the fact that it's possibly the most boring crap I've ever subjected myself to. I tried very hard to watch it but after half an hour I wanted to throw something through the tv.
> Going off the reviews, it seems it's like marmite. Either you hate it or for some strange reason you pretend to like it


Did you go through ep2 though? The story changes quite a bit so don’t judge it by ep1 only because the weirdness hasn’t kicked in yet.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> Did you go through ep2 though? The story changes quite a bit so don’t judge it by ep1 only because the weirdness hasn’t kicked in yet.


I got most of the way through episode one... and it dragged. Absolutely nothing happened in those 30 mins apart from what seemed like a lot of whining. That, combined with absolutely terrible rotoscoping, wouldn't allow me to get as far as episode two. 
I might be missing something great but as absolutely nothing happened in episode one, then its a safe bet that the rest of the series will be equally thrilling.


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I got most of the way through episode one... and it dragged. Absolutely nothing happened in those 30 mins apart from what seemed like a lot of whining. That, combined with absolutely terrible rotoscoping, wouldn't allow me to get as far as episode two.
> I might be missing something great but as absolutely nothing happened in episode one, then its a safe bet that the rest of the series will be equally thrilling.


 Well, I obviously cannot offer any guarantees you’ll like the rest, but I can guarantee you a lot of things of a completely different nature suddenly start to happen right away from ep 2, as sci-fi stuff, and later on murder conspiracies and corporate wrongdoing


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I got most of the way through episode one... and it dragged. Absolutely nothing happened in those 30 mins ...


23 minutes.  The visuals become a joy later on, this only works with rotoscoping.

It's certainly worth sticking with.

100% critics on RT, 92% audience.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 13, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I found it hard to get past the fact that it's possibly the most boring crap I've ever subjected myself to. I tried very hard to watch it but after half an hour I wanted to throw something through the tv.
> Going off the reviews, it seems it's like marmite. Either you hate it or for some strange reason you pretend to like it



You weren't in episode 1, but every other episode!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 13, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> 23 minutes.  The visuals become a joy later on, this only works with rotoscoping.
> 
> It's certainly worth sticking with.
> 
> 100% critics on RT, 92% audience.


Dybbuk  box, the story of Chris Chambers. Was scoring 8.1 on IMDB last week. Go watch it and come back and tell me to rely on scores.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 14, 2019)

T & P said:


> Apart from a couple of likes to my post I’m surprised by the lack of comments about Undone so far. If you have Amazon Prime, don’t fucking miss it. It’s just great.



4 episodes in and completely hooked. It's fantastic.

Although clearly not for everyone judging by posts above mine!


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 14, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well, to be honest this show is almost impossible to summarise in a a few words so don’t take any descriptions of its genre you see as gospel. There is the odd funny moment and dark humour sometimes but it is not a comedy. There is a sci-fi element to it that’s necessary for the story to develop, but there are stronger themes of drama, mental health, and relationships.
> 
> And it’s not pure animation per se. Most of it is real action footage with well recognised actors that has just been painted over.
> 
> Basically it’s too complex to describe so give it a go. And if you’re not convinced by the end of the first episode, make sure you still start ep2 regardless, because two minutes into it the dynamics of the entire story take a massive, unexpected turn. If you don’t like it halfway through ep2 it might not be for you.


So I gave it a go last night and quit half way through the first episode. It’s just not for me. I’ve never liked animated stuff as I just don’t have the imagination for it and can’t disassociate it from cartoons. Horses for courses, innit. 

Ended up watching the first two episodes of Goliath S3, which is excellent.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 14, 2019)

Now, it did take me 2 episodes of Undone to get it, but it is worth it. There are some things that can possibly only be done with animation and this has those.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 15, 2019)

I’m 4 episodes into Undone now.  It’s a beautifully realised and wonderfully told story.  It’s what TV should be for.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 15, 2019)

What's it like for World Cinema films? Is there a good and accessible range? How does it compare to Netflix in this regard?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 15, 2019)

dessiato said:


> What's it like for World Cinema films? Is there a good and accessible range? How does it compare to Netflix in this regard?


If you mean foreign films, there are tons of them. There's far more content than Netflix although some of it you have to pay for (in addition to your Prime subscription). The main problem, as noted elsewhere on the thread, is that the UI is shit so everything is a ball-ache to browse. I just had a look for world cinema and there is no category that I can see. They just bundle loads of their content into often weird and meaningless categories like "could this be more nostalgic" or "quick and easy to relax to" or "most popular ..." rather than easily filtered lists, so finding stuff that you're interested in without scrolling through reams of irrelevant pictures is a bit of a mission. The content is huge though so quite often I find good stuff by accident but their front end designers need a good kick up the arse.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> If you mean foreign films, there are tons of them. There's far more content than Netflix although some of it you have to pay for (in addition to your Prime subscription). The main problem, as noted elsewhere on the thread, is that the UI is shit so everything is a ball-ache to browse. I just had a look for world cinema and there is no category that I can see. They just bundle loads of their content into often weird and meaningless categories like "could this be more nostalgic" or "quick and easy to relax to" or "most popular ..." rather than easily filtered lists, so finding stuff that you're interested in without scrolling through reams of irrelevant pictures is a bit of a mission. The content is huge though so quite often I find good stuff by accident but their front end designers need a good kick up the arse.


You can ask Alexa to 'show me war films', and war films will magically appear on the TV. If you don't have a physical Alexa you can download the app.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2019)

dessiato said:


> What's it like for World Cinema films? Is there a good and accessible range? How does it compare to Netflix in this regard?


Mubi is a good add on service to Prime with lots of forrin arthouse films


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 15, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> You can ask Alexa to 'show me war films', and war films will magically appear on the TV. If you don't have a physical Alexa you can download the app.


Fuck Alexa. Only weirdos talk to machines.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Fuck Alexa. Only weirdos talk to machines.


I won't do it if there's anyone else in the house, because only fucking weirdos talk to machines 
It's a bit like wanking over pictures of Thatcher. You know it's wrong but so long as there's nobody there to witness it...


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 15, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's a bit like wanking over pictures of Thatcher.


 What's wrong with that?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> What's wrong with that?


Autopsy pictures?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 15, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> If you mean foreign films, there are tons of them. There's far more content than Netflix although some of it you have to pay for (in addition to your Prime subscription). The main problem, as noted elsewhere on the thread, is that the UI is shit so everything is a ball-ache to browse. I just had a look for world cinema and there is no category that I can see. They just bundle loads of their content into often weird and meaningless categories like "could this be more nostalgic" or "quick and easy to relax to" or "most popular ..." rather than easily filtered lists, so finding stuff that you're interested in without scrolling through reams of irrelevant pictures is a bit of a mission. The content is huge though so quite often I find good stuff by accident but their front end designers need a good kick up the arse.



You can thankfully get a list view with categories on a desktop browser but yeah the main UI is fucking awful and to get the list you have to sacrifice a kitten.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 16, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Autopsy pictures?


You are disgusting


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 16, 2019)

Having been fed a diet of Marvel stuff for the last few years by The Kid I've come to enjoy the super hero thing.  So The Boys is a refreshing change, and not at all a children's prog. Great fun.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 16, 2019)

Finished watching Undone last night. Really enjoyed it, probably not the storyline I'd normally watch but for some reason it got me hooked.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2019)

Dom Traynor said:


> You are disgusting


Thank you


----------



## kabbes (Oct 16, 2019)

Undone was beautiful and beautifully ambiguous.  160 minutes of perfectly judged storytelling.

As for Swamp Thing — I’m going to give it a few episodes but the first episode was completely tedious.  Horror by numbers.  Boring characters.  Dull dialogue.  Cliched backstories.


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm gonna work on the assumption that you've all seen 24hr Party People?

It's on Prime at the moment.


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Undone was beautiful and beautifully ambiguous.  160 minutes of perfectly judged storytelling.
> 
> As for Swamp Thing — I’m going to give it a few episodes but the first episode was completely tedious.  Horror by numbers.  Boring characters.  Dull dialogue.  Cliched backstories.


Swamp Thing is watchable. Not worse than many other sci-Fi series. It’s more horror/ graphic death infused than your usual comic adaptation, which at least makes it stand out a bit.

But in any case the series was cancelled even before the second episode aired. Not because of bad reviews (on the contrary, it was well received by critics on the whole) but to a shortcoming in the allocated budget. So this is all there will ever be. Which is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 18, 2019)

The House with a Clock in its Walls is brilliant, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2019)

We’ve started watching Mr Mercedes, a crime series about a serial killer who starts taunting the detective who tried and failed to catch him and has since retired, the latter played by Brendan Gleeson. It’s very good indeed, recommend it

mr mercedes - Google Search

ETA: just discovered only the first three eps are free, for the others you have to subscribe to Starz


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

T & P said:


> We’ve started watching Mr Mercedes, a crime series about a serial killer who starts taunting the detective who tried and failed to catch him and has since retired, the latter played by Brendan Gleeson. It’s very good indeed, recommend it
> 
> mr mercedes - Google Search
> 
> ETA: just discovered only the first three eps are free, for the others you have to subscribe to Starz


You bastard I spent the last 20 minutes checking Mr Merc out!


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> You bastard I spent the last 20 minutes checking Mr Merc out!


Well, we’ve decided to take the 7-day free trial so we can continue watching it, and will cancel afterwards


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Better hope there's no 3rd series then


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m on ep 5 now and thoroughly recommend watching it- just cancel the Starz free trial after. It is really good and Brendan Gleeson is magistral in it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

T & P said:


> I’m on ep 5 now and thoroughly recommend watching it- just cancel the Starz free trial after. It is really good and Brendan Gleeson is magistral in it.


He usually is.  And by the huge majority picks good projects as well.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 22, 2019)

chilango said:


> I'm gonna work on the assumption that you've all seen 24hr Party People?
> 
> It's on Prime at the moment.


Just searched for this and clicked down on the what other customers watched. There was some decent music films and documentaries listed.
Currently watching the birth of the TR-808 in music 
https://amzn.to/2Jaq8Wk


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 22, 2019)

Finally finished Chernobyl today. Pretty decent wasn't it? Thought the cast were really good and liked the way it was shot too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 30, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have only recently acquired Amazon Prime, and discovered it includes watching some programmes and films.
> 
> I have watched every episode of an American sitcom called Life In Pieces which I really enjoyed, much to my surprise. Each episode had me laughing at loud at least once, often just at a look between two characters. It seems to be well written and well acted.
> 
> ...


Just discovered it, really well-written and funny.   Not a traditional US sitcom though, much better than that.

Each episode is broken up into four little vignettes which might or might not connect, usually not so far.   Loving it and will probably watch all of it over the next week.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2019)

Does anyone else find Amazon’s rewind & forward functions really fucking shit? Apart from the fact that you cannot see where you are while forwarding or going back, the available speeds go from barely faster than normal to several minutes per second, so if you’re not careful you end up miles away from when you wanted to be. 

The commands always lag a few seconds from pressing the button to anything happening as well, for me at least.which makes forwarding even trickier.

Netflix’s player is massively superior to it and to all other streaming services I’ve seen.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2019)

T & P said:


> Does anyone else find Amazon’s rewind & forward functions really fucking shit? ....... Netflix’s player is massively superior to it and to all other streaming services I’ve seen.



Aye - this


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 31, 2019)

yup...also adverts coming on at the start of episodes.

Gonna plug Life in Pieces again.  4 years old but it's an amazon original so that explains why no-one has heard of it.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 31, 2019)

T & P said:


> Does anyone else find Amazon’s rewind & forward functions really fucking shit? Apart from the fact that you cannot see where you are while forwarding or going back, the available speeds go from barely faster than normal to several minutes per second, so if you’re not careful you end up miles away from when you wanted to be.
> 
> The commands always lag a few seconds from pressing the button to anything happening as well, for me at least.which makes forwarding even trickier.
> 
> Netflix’s player is massively superior to it and to all other streaming services I’ve seen.


What device are you using? 
I use my PS4 and it's seems ok to me but I don't rewind or fast forward that often to worry about.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 31, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> yup...also adverts coming on at the start of episodes.


You know you can turn that off, right?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 31, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> You know you can turn that off, right?


Will check that out tomorrow.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2019)

Nivag said:


> What device are you using?
> I use my PS4 and it's seems ok to me but I don't rewind or fast forward that often to worry about.


We watch it through either our tv or Blu-ray player. And when we watch Netflix on same devices it works a treat. But although I’m no IT boffin it seems clear to me that is simply down to Netflix having a far better platform/ streaming system in place. Perhaps it’s custom built for them and have exclusivity.


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah, Amazon's player is shite - we watch on our PS4 and it's horrible scrubbing forward or backwards through things.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2019)

We’re near the end of Pennyworth and are finding it very good. But it has to be said it couldn’t be more different from the pre-existing Batman universe. Apart from the alternative history London there’s even paranormal and even seemly demonic stuff! And it makes Gotham look like like.a PG guidance series by comparison of the graphic violence


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 1, 2019)

My new guilty pleasure is Catfish. People are daft. Lonely and daft.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 10, 2019)

I have the prime now.. . . . But.
Most programs go out of sync with the sound about half way through and stay that way even if I stop and start again. It goes up to as much as three frames out. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2019)

Don't think I'd notice three frames. Isn't that a tiny amount?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2019)

Happy As Lazzaro is an Italian film that is hard to describe without spoilers, suffice to say it's about exploitation and how mistreatment begets mistreatment. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 10, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have the prime now.. . . . But.
> Most programs go out of sync with the sound about half way through and stay that way even if I stop and start again. It goes up to as much as three frames out. Anybody else notice this?


Uninstall and reinstall the app.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have the prime now.. . . . But.
> Most programs go out of sync with the sound about half way through and stay that way even if I stop and start again. It goes up to as much as three frames out. Anybody else notice this?


No but we have a myriad of other issues. It regularly fails to connect to the internet claiming there’s something wrong with my broadband (not the case), the definition goes to shiit at the beginning of every new episode, though it does come back, and the sound is unbalanced.

Do check out Undone. But if you do, you must watch more than just the first episode even if you didn’t like it.

I suspect it’s going to be a Marmite series for you.

Oh, and you must also watch The Boys. Brilliant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 10, 2019)

T & P said:


> No but we have a myriad of other issues. It regularly fails to connect to the internet claiming there’s something wrong with my broadband (not the case), the definition goes to shiit at the beginning of every new episode, though it does come back, and the sound is unbalanced.
> 
> Do check out Undone. But if you do, you must watch more than just the first episode even if you didn’t like it.
> 
> ...



Have not seen undone. Have seen the boys, and though it is good it's lacking in its TV adaptation. 
I'm on season three of preacher and it's so off book. A large part of the differences from the comics seems to be locking down filming locations to the minimum. . . .also in the book we see characters vanish from the storyline for huge amounts of time, probably something TV viewers wouldn't like.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 10, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Uninstall and reinstall the app.


Its on my TV. I didn't install it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 11, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Its on my TV. I didn't install it.


You can still uninstall it mate.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 14, 2019)

If you want entirely generic science fiction that is nevertheless well put together and quite fun, Killjoys is good mindless fodder.  The main trio comprise the sassy arse-kicking woman, the wise-cracking tricksy joker and the big dumb soldier boy, so don’t be expecting surprises.  But, you know, future guns and spaceships and shit.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 14, 2019)

kabbes said:


> If you want entirely generic science fiction that is nevertheless well put together and quite fun, Killjoys is good mindless fodder.  The main trio comprise the sassy arse-kicking woman, the wise-cracking tricksy joker and the big dumb soldier boy, so don’t be expecting surprises.  But, you know, future guns and spaceships and shit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2019)

I had a free week trail of Prime and forgot to cancel it  so I've added as many bad B moves as I can find to watch.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 14, 2019)

kabbes said:


> If you want entirely generic science fiction that is nevertheless well put together and quite fun, Killjoys is good mindless fodder.  The main trio comprise the sassy arse-kicking woman, the wise-cracking tricksy joker and the big dumb soldier boy, so don’t be expecting surprises.  But, you know, future guns and spaceships and shit.


It was on Netflix for the first couple of series. I quite liked it. I think there's a new series on Prime so I'll probably get around to watching it some time.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> yup...also adverts coming on at the start of episodes.
> 
> Gonna plug Life in Pieces again.  4 years old but it's an amazon original so that explains why no-one has heard of it.


 I really enjoyed Life In Pieces. It is not all 4 years old - I think they are still making it - although the most recent series isn't quite as funny. 

I was surprised at how funny it was - it is kind of understated and mostly believable humour until you reflect on what has just happened or been said or whatever. I think it is well acted and well written. I watched it twice because I binge watched it and missed bits. Every episode has at least one laugh out loud moment. 

And I recognised one of the actors in Undone which kind of surprised me, since Undone is a cartoon, I thought. I had to pause it so I could google. Turns out it is that thing where they act it with real people and then paint the actors and the scenes around them. I forget what it is called.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 14, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have watched every episode of an American sitcom called Life In Pieces


Good recommendation! light and funny.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Good recommendation! light and funny.


Some bits of it are down to earth humour and some are just surreal. That is part of what is funny about it - you never quite know what is going to happen next. And, somehow, the characters are all likeable.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 14, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I really enjoyed Life In Pieces. It is not all 4 years old - I think they are still making it - although the most recent series isn't quite as funny.
> 
> I was surprised at how funny it was - it is kind of understated and mostly believable humour until you reflect on what has just happened or been said or whatever. I think it is well acted and well written. I watched it twice because I binge watched it and missed bits. Every episode has at least one laugh out loud moment.
> 
> And I recognised one of the actors in Undone which kind of surprised me, since Undone is a cartoon, I thought. I had to pause it so I could google. Turns out it is that thing where they act it with real people and then paint the actors and the scenes around them. I forget what it is called.


Rotoscope.

Sadly they cancelled Life in Pieces half-way through season 4.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Rotoscope.
> 
> Sadly they cancelled Life in Pieces half-way through season 4.


Did they? I thought there were more to come!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 14, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> Did they? I thought there were more to come!


Just ends halfway through the season.  Ridiculous way for a company to treat viewers.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Just ends halfway through the season.  Ridiculous way for a company to treat viewers.


Oh, that is sad. Not good for the cast and crew either!


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 17, 2019)

Just finished watching Swamp Thing, really enjoyed it.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 17, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I had a free week trail of Prime and forgot to cancel it  so I've added as many bad B moves as I can find to watch.


*Hell Comes to Frogtown*


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Just finished watching Swamp Thing, really enjoyed it.





Spoiler



It's cancelled.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 17, 2019)

I know


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> We’ve started watching Mr Mercedes, a crime series about a serial killer who starts taunting the detective who tried and failed to catch him and has since retired, the latter played by Brendan Gleeson. It’s very good indeed, recommend it
> 
> mr mercedes - Google Search
> 
> ETA: just discovered only the first three eps are free, for the others you have to subscribe to Starz





DexterTCN said:


> You bastard I spent the last 20 minutes checking Mr Merc out!



Has anyone persevered with this? We've watched the first 3 episodes and it started well but has really slowed.

Keep going?


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone persevered with this? We've watched the first 3 episodes and it started well but has really slowed.
> 
> Keep going?


Well we liked it a lot by the time we finished it. I agree the pace is rather slow at times but it does get more eventful with every episode,  and the last two were proper tense. Very watchable indeed and a great show.

S2 and 3 (8 episodes out of 10 on S3 so haven’t seen the ending yet) are also pretty decent though S1 is the best imo.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well we liked it a lot by the time we finished it. I agree the pace is rather slow at times but it does get more eventful with every episode,  and the last two were proper tense. Very watchable indeed and a great show.
> 
> S2 and 3 (8 episodes out of 10 on S3 so haven’t seen the ending yet) are also pretty decent though S1 is the best imo.


Well the last episode we watched ended with Brady's mum giving him a wank. 

That's certainly different.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't think I'd notice three frames. Isn't that a tiny amount?


Well it's quite small but I think very noticeable. Even two frames is noticeable to most people on fast transient sounds like a fist on a table or a car door slamming.


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Well the last episode we watched ended with Brady's mum giving him a wank.
> 
> That's certainly different.


Well it goes towards explaining how fucked up Brady is. A lot of Stephen King’s stories feature sexual or physical abuse of some characters. But it’s not prevalent occurrence even if there or might not be a further instance or two...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 18, 2019)

True Convictions is worth watching.  A documentary film about three guys who between them served 60 years in Texas jails for crimes they didn’t commit and were ultimately totally exonerated for.  They now spend their time investigating other wrongful convictions.  Texas had 169 such overturned convictions in 2016, and the wrongfully accused had spent an average of 15 years each in jail.  It’s a tough watch but it’s well put together.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 21, 2019)

S5 of Bosch is out.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> If you want entirely generic science fiction that is nevertheless well put together and quite fun, Killjoys is good mindless fodder.  The main trio comprise the sassy arse-kicking woman, the wise-cracking tricksy joker and the big dumb soldier boy, so don’t be expecting surprises.  But, you know, future guns and spaceships and shit.


Thanks for the heads up. Started this and enjoying it more than I thought we would. The fact that they’re not scared of a bit of graphic violence and a high death count separates this from many other similar sci-fi shows.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2019)

My family put on the Japanese TV show business men Vs aliens today. I was not mad keen, but found the first alien quite entertaining. My family however were rolling around the floor laughing, and demanding we watch the entire series. Maybe something is lost in translation. Fun show though, and a bit different (though very much Japanese TV show humour).


----------



## kabbes (Nov 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Started this and enjoying it more than I thought we would. The fact that they’re not scared of a bit of graphic violence and a high death count separates this from many other similar sci-fi shows.


Yeah, me too actually.  I’m into season 2 now.  It suits my commute pretty well.  Shows you don’t have to be startlingly original as long as you put it together with enough conviction and make the characters likeable.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 23, 2019)

S4 of The Man in the High Castle is out for those that have stuck with it.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Libertad said:


> S4 of The Man in the High Castle is out for those that have stuck with it.


I reckon that’s probably only you!


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 23, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> S5 of Bosch is out.


I got all excited about this yesterday, but in the evening it turns out that i got it in May or June and watched it then. Good telly though, enjoy.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I got all excited about this yesterday, but in the evening it turns out that i got it in May or June and watched it then. Good telly though, enjoy.


We were the other way around. Started watching season 5 and realised we hadn’t seen S4.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 23, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I reckon that’s probably only you!



We got drawn in by bingeing the first two series and then we had to make that calculation around whether to just junk that viewing experience or to persevere with it. Perseverance won out, narrowly. We thought that it might end up disappearing up its own arse like Lost or Under the Dome but it's worked itself out.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2019)

Watched Brittany Runs A Marathon the other day - was expecting a by-the-numbers rom-com, but it's actually pretty good, a smart indie comedy about finding something that gives you a purpose in life.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2019)

The Captain (Der Hauptman). German WW2 thriller, supposedly fact-based, about a German deserter who finds a captain's uniform, forms a rag-tag unit with other deserters, and basically goes on a murder spree in the last weeks of the war. Quite difficult to watch and surreal in places and shows how cheap life was in those times.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 25, 2019)

In between all the serious stuff in the latest Mr Robot episode, there was a scene/quote that made me laugh.



Spoiler



Ta Ta for now you flange


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 28, 2019)

Goodnight Sugar Babe: The Killing of Vera Jo Reigle - Horrid true crime doc featuring the most disgusting family of incestuous horrors (with the worst teeth). It's nasty, but compelling. 

Colin Hay - Waiting For My Real Life: Music doc about the former lead fella from Men at Work as he languishes in the musical after-life facing the idea of career resurrection. Interesting watch, funny too. I hadn't realised how good the band's tunes really were. They wrote some crackers only marred by 80s production which leaves them sounded quite dated.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 6, 2019)

Marvellous Mrs Maisel is back for Season 3, also Vikings Season 6 part 1


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 7, 2019)

Does anyone know if you can stream from separate devices in different houses? As you can with Netflix? I don't envision any problems but my Dad would like it for football on Boxing Day so thought I'd see if anyone here has done it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Does anyone know if you can stream from separate devices in different houses? As you can with Netflix? I don't envision any problems but my Dad would like it for football on Boxing Day so thought I'd see if anyone here has done it?



Yes you can. I got my Dad a firestick a while back and we both use my account.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks! Did see you can do two devices at the same time and I could be watching it anywhere. That's great thanks. Apparently he was pretty annoyed this week when he couldn't watch the games.  He normally moans after watching them too saying they were crap.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 8, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Does anyone know if you can stream from separate devices in different houses? As you can with Netflix? I don't envision any problems but my Dad would like it for football on Boxing Day so thought I'd see if anyone here has done it?



I seem to be able to stream two devices at once on my account.  Plus the music app as well.

More than two devices and I get a message to stop video one or other of them. shared or separate connections.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2019)

Two utterly magnificent film/documentaries, one of which I think was recommended by Orang Utan  - 'Sunshine Hotel'.

The other one is called 'Dark Days'.

Both deal with homelessness/precarious homes, and I 100% recommend you all watch them.


----------



## stolinski (Dec 10, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Marvellous Mrs Maisel is back for Season 3, also Vikings Season 6 part 1



i binged the whole of marvellous mrs maisel season 3 in one setting the other day - there were a few moments which made me absolutely piss myself (laughing)

before that i had started on season 2, which was amazing, then i watched season 1 which wasn't as good i thought

season 3 didn't end so well but i'm excited there'll be more episodes as we enter the 1960s ... season 3 did certainly answer some of my gripes about invisible childcare and ignorance

overall it's really well written and now i really enjoy the parents bickering


----------



## stolinski (Dec 10, 2019)

sojourner said:


> The other one is called 'Dark Days'.



Dark Days is great! Soundtrack by DJ Shadow...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2019)

stolinski said:


> Dark Days is great! Soundtrack by DJ Shadow...


The soundtrack's fucking great, yep!


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 12, 2019)

Just started watching the crossing,  an interesting start it could go either way and the slightly odd stan against evil as light relief will be starting the Expanse quite soon once ive finished dark matter.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 29, 2019)

Just noticed bravest warriors in on prime.
Created by Pendleton Ward of Adventure Time fame (though this is more adult).
They say it's season one but it's actually season 4, so without watching the rest first it might be mildly confusing, but not essential.
I think the first two, maybe three seasons are officially available on you tube anyway. 
Anyway, it's great.



Ah yes, all first three seasons (much shorter runs) and the webisodes are on the bravest warriors you tube channel for free.


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2019)

Does anyone know how early or late in January does Picard start?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 29, 2019)

T & P said:


> Does anyone know how early or late in January does Picard start?


24th on Prime.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2020)

Two music-related films have just been added:
Wild Rose - Jessie Buckley is brilliant as an aspiring Scottish country singer. 
Amazing Grace - Aretha Franklin's spellbinding gospel performance that was filmed by Sydney Lumet in an LA church in 1972. The footage wasn't synced to the sound when it was filmed, so it got canned and wasnt released but recent developments in digital tech made it possible to re-synch it and now we can see it in all its emotional, joyous glory.
Both films highly recommended as a double bill for those of us in need of a New Year pick me up as we hurl into our grim future.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 5, 2020)

Dragged Across Concrete.

Intensely paced, low key, and wonderful crime thriller from the Director of Bone Tomahawk and Brawl in Cell Block 99.

Starring Mel Gibson in grizzly old cop mode, Vince Vaughn as his more questioning partner. They get suspended and chase the quick cash to tide them over; it gets messy while avoiding the obvious cliche storylines that usually fill this genre. 

This has a real 70s crime feel to it and feature top performances from all involved. Sharp script, fresh and original while steeped in the look and feel of classic crime cinema.

It's not all crash bang wallop. This film takes it time and I felt completely rewarded for spending 2.5hrs in its company.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 5, 2020)

Just to be clear: is that a real review or is it a parody?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 5, 2020)

Why? It's got similar broadly positive reviews in the press I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2020)

I found the racist stuff hard to stomach, esp since Mel Gibson is in it. Clearly Zahler is trolling liberals, but still


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Just to be clear: is that a real review or is it a parody?



Real.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2020)

Manhattan.

Most people who are into this stuff will probably know about it already. It's a few years old but all 23 episodes (2 seasons) are on prime.

It's a big budget, fictionalised version of the Manhattan Project from inception to the first test of the atomic bomb, with scientists, spies, and loads of murders.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2020)

Rewind This!

A fun look at the history of the VHS tape, the movie to tape revolution, pirating, renting, bonkers movies etc....

"Join filmmakers, collectors, and studios as they discuss the weird and wild world of home video and its impact on the digital landscape of today in this SXSW hit documentary. Offering a wealth of weird and wild titles, home video transformed the viewing habits and tastes of a generation of audiences. The doc's look at the home video revolution is enlightening, funny and totally entertaining."


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 10, 2020)

The James May in Japan thing is really good.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Best series on Amazon Prime is _TURN: Washington's Spies_.
> 
> America's first spy ring set up by George Washington to infiltrate the British army and government prior to the revolution.
> 
> Series 1 and 2 are on there and Series 3 is part way through.


We finally got round to finishing Season 4 (the finalé) of this. It's brilliant, historically reasonable, and Seasons 3 and 4 are much less confusing than 1 and 2.

John Simcoe has to be in the top TV 5 baddies of all time. Anyone into spies and history/period drama should definitely give it a go.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2020)

The 13th Step

This documentary makes no bones about bashing Alcoholics Anonymous, taking accusatory pot shots at everything from the steps to the big book, the rules and contradictions, the indoctrination and the doom cult mentality. Mostly though, this films sets out to highlight the 13 Step and it's practitioners, alongside the practice of sending violent/sexual offenders to AA as part of their judgements.

The 13th Step is essentially when an AA lifer fuck a newbie(s).

I was interested in this because I've spent lots of time in the rooms, having gone back and tried AA 4 or 5 times in the past 15 years or so. I finally reached the conclusion that there were aspects of AA I was never going to be comfortable accepting, especially some of the key doctrine in AA's manifesto. They tell you that you can take what you want and leave the rest, yet there are still things it's difficult to say no to.

I can't say any of the criticisms of AA came as a surprise. Highlighting the predatory nature of lots of (mainly) men is fair. There are lots of predatory men in AA in my experience. Not just sexual predators, all kinds. Drunks are manipulative, we are good at lying and getting what we want from a situation or a person. If you have that ability and you use it for bad you can destroy lives and this film shows lots of victims of this very behaviour happening in the rooms.

The other key criticism the film raises is that often criminals are made to go to AA as part of their plea deals. In this country too people are often made to go by a judge. The argument is that AA is anonymous and that mixing up the peados and rapists with unknowing good hard working drunks is not fair.

I'll be honest, I have never walked into an AA meeting without thinking that everyone in the room is likely a criminal. Alcoholics are not known for behaving. That said, sitting next to a Peado and holding hands over the Serenity prayer don't sound like too much fun.

There were no critical observations made that I hadn't arrived at myself through my experience with AA, so I can't argue with any of them. At the same time I know that AA works for many many people too.

It's an interesting, if imbalanced, look at the institution of AA and it asks lots of very good questions while not really answering any of them.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 15, 2020)

Sounds interesting. I have core problems with AA and NA, but Its difficult as some people have found it helpful. Will watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2020)

Capernaum has recently been added. One of my favourite films of last year/the year before. Won't say anything about it apart from it's about kids in poverty in Beirut. The reason being is that I think sojourner will love it, but I know she's not keen on any kind of spoiler.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks Orang Utan  - appreciate that


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Capernaum has recently been added. One of my favourite films of last year/the year before. Won't say anything about it apart from it's about kids in poverty in Beirut. The reason being is that I think sojourner will love it, but I know she's not keen on any kind of spoiler.


Watched this last night and absolutely loved it, thanks Orang Utan


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 21, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> The James May in Japan thing is really good.



Please tell me there's no Shibuya crossing footage, Mario Karts and usual guff about how quirky and weird Japan is.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 21, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Please tell me there's no Shibuya crossing footage, Mario Karts and usual guff about how quirky and weird Japan is.


There is a bunch of stuff like that but it's much more informative and entertaining than the usual nonsense.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 21, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> There is a bunch of stuff like that but it's much more informative and entertaining than the usual nonsense.



I tend to watch these shows (or clips of, these days) because am always hoping that they will veer away from all the usual cliches, but they never do.

Still, at least it's not fucking Clarkson or Hammond, so I probably will end up having a peek.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 21, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> I tend to watch these shows (or clips of, these days) because am always hoping that they will veer away from all the usual cliches, but they never do.
> 
> Still, at least it's not fucking Clarkson or Hammond, so I probably will end up having a peek.


Yeah I detest those car twats from whatever it's called and I had no interest in watching this initially.   But here I am recommending it now


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

I had a free trial to get a couple of xmas prezzies delivered and there seems to be very little on Amazon Video that would interest me, but I found a film called _Snowpiercer_ which is good silly fun.

It's about an accidental apocalypse and the only survivors are all on a train which keeps going round and round a long track on a frozen earth, and a form of moneyless capitalism has been running its course...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 21, 2020)

Snowpiercer is brilliant.  Tilda is great in it.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Snowpiercer is brilliant.  Tilda is great in it.



Absolutely.  I didn't even recognise it was her for ages.  I knew it was someone I knew, but she was so.. different.


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2020)

Snowpiercer is great. Bong Joon-ho's latest film Parasite, was one of the best regarded films of 2019 and also is about class war.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2020)

The Host is excellent too


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2020)

They all are, even _Okja_ which is the one that works least for me. _Mother_ is another one of his best.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Yay! Something to watch before my free subscription runs out!


----------



## T & P (Jan 21, 2020)

Started Treadstone, not spectacular but pretty watchable so far. Those who liked the Jason Bourne films should like this. It's also a lot more multilayered than the films and has multiple main characters and storylines- probably the only way it was going to work in a series stretching ten episodes anyway.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 22, 2020)

T & P said:


> Started Treadstone, not spectacular but pretty watchable so far. Those who liked the Jason Borne films should like this. It's also a lot more multilayered than the films and has multiple main characters and storylines- probably the only way it was going to work in a series stretching ten episodes anyway.


I've enjoyed it, a few little twists along the way but easy viewing.


----------



## Chz (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah, I'm not going to call it brilliant but it's good enough to hold me and yet fluffy enough that it's not a big deal if a bit of it gets talked over.
I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 22, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Halt And Catch Fire _- enjoyable period melodrama set in the world of 80s tech companies; looking forward to season 3
> 
> Halt and Catch Fire (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Finally got round to watching S3, which moved everything to a different location and played about with the character focus. And what do you know, there's a S4 to close things off


----------



## Nivag (Jan 24, 2020)

Enjoyed the first episode of Picard 🖖🏻


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 28, 2020)

Dunno if any of you subscrine to Starzplay via Amazon but they have bought up Perpetual Grace Ltd  which is a brilliant series with Ben Kingsley in it. Pity Amazon didnt buy it tbh.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Enjoyed the first episode of Picard 🖖🏻


Me too. He's sooooo old though!  Absolutely loved it.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2020)

My recommendation:  Harry Price: Ghost Hunter.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2020)

Doctor Sleepless (yes that's what it's called) is mst3k bad.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 29, 2020)

*Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson*
This documentary is currently free on Prime, some great footage and seeing the artwork of Ralph Steadman is good too Ralph Steadman Art Collection – Peruse the work and world of Gonzo Artist, Ralph Steadman





__





						Watch Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson | Prime Video
					





					amzn.to


----------



## spellbinder (Feb 4, 2020)

Watched Alison last night 
The cruelty of  fucking arseholes, along with the kindness and inner strength of others astounds me at times.
Truly inspiring woman.


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2020)

nuffsaid said:


> If you like alternative world type stuff you'd love 'Counterpart', might not be a Prime show but it's whole premise is an alternative world is found in Berlin at the end of WW2 and the UN built an office over the 'portal' between the 2 to monitor it, but then it goes a bit wrong, with people from the other side coming over to do dastardly deeds. Very interesting, as both sides diverge from the original timeline of 1945 slowly over time to become 2 very separate realities.





yield said:


> Finished Series 2 yesterday. Pretty sure this is on Amazon?
> 
> Thriller with a touch of Cold War scifi. Stellar cast J. K. Simmons, Olivia Williams, Harry Lloyd, Nazanin Boniadi thoroughly recommend.


Just discovered this and loving it so far (5 episodes in). Even my other half, who can get disengaged with even excellent series if have a slow pace, is enjoying it.

However it’s on Starzplay so requires additional subscription. We haven’t got round to cancelling ours after subscribing to watch Me Mercedes so we’re okay but otherwise we wouldn’t sign up just to watch it. But Starzplay does have a decent library of box sets.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2020)

S1/2 of Hill Street Blues just landed.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 5, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> S1/2 of Hill Street Blues just landed.


Aw....wouldn't it just be too sad to watch it though?


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 5, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Dunno if any of you subscrine to Starzplay via Amazon but they have bought up Perpetual Grace Ltd  which is a brilliant series with Ben Kingsley in it. Pity Amazon didnt buy it tbh.


I did a free trial of Starzplay then cancelled because we never used it. Is it any good? All these additional subscription channels they have really annoy me.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> S1/2 of Hill Street Blues just landed.


I loved Hill Street Blues when it first came out , and have watched a couple on prime,  it stands up well


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I did a free trial of Starzplay then cancelled because we never used it. Is it any good? All these additional subscription channels they have really annoy me.


Dunno tbh but if its possible to binge watch perpetual grace on it it will be well worth one months subscription


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2020)

Watched a couple of music films and some music docs started to come up
Mudhoney
Captain Beef heart
Stooges
Fat wreck
Husker du
American hardcore
Devo

Also lots of other skate and 80s computer docs. 

Shame it seems impossible to just flick through what is available. You jus have to wait for the algorithm to very very slowly catch up with you. Unlike netflix which seems quite immediate, I thought prime was pret much suggestion free until about a week or so ago. It's been three or four months!


----------



## marshall (Feb 16, 2020)

Watched quite a neat little sci-fi/time travel film with Ethan Hawke, Predestination. 

There are some gems on Prime, just hard to actually dig them out.


----------



## snadge (Feb 16, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Dunno tbh but if its possible to binge watch perpetual grace on it it will be well worth one months subscription



Also binge  watch Pennyworth, backstory of Alfred, Bruce Waynes butler set in an alternative 60's London, pretty good but quite violent in places.


----------



## T & P (Feb 16, 2020)

marshall said:


> Watched quite a neat little sci-fi/time travel film with Ethan Hawke, Predestination.
> 
> There are some gems on Prime, just hard to actually dig them out.


Decided to watch this after reading your post and thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 17, 2020)

Predestination is a proper mindfucker of a movie.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2020)

We watched 'If' cos neither of us had seen it for years, and were on about it the other day.

Really enjoyed it - loads I had forgotten.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 18, 2020)

marshall said:


> Watched quite a neat little sci-fi/time travel film with Ethan Hawke, Predestination.
> 
> There are some gems on Prime, just hard to actually dig them out.


Really enjoyed that, really clever and pretty mad how it unfolds, cheers.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 18, 2020)

Bunker77 is worth an hour and a half of your time if you're into 60s/70s California/Hawaii surf culture with a bit of Hollywood thrown in.

It's the rich to riches story of Bunker Spreckels, heir to a sugar fortune and the stepson of Clark Gable. His dad & Gable both die while Bunker's in his teens; his mum has a new baby, (Gable's, so the press go nuts about it/her) and Bunker's left pretty much to his own devices for most of his teens.

As his dad had close connections with the King of Hawaii, Bunker moves to the North Shore of Hawaii, gets mentored by local surfers - very rare for a white kid. He then turns out to be a surf god. He invents/shapes his own boards that are incredibly short and fast, surfs waves that none else has and looks like an alien.

Then on his 21st birthday, he inherits all the money and goes completely fucking mad with it 

He becomes a rock star, an actor, a martial artist, a skateboarder, an even more incredible surfer and takes all the drugs all the time. Loads of dubious decisions (eg hanging with Nazis in South Africa c.73/74) but he packed a lot in tbf. His whole life was filmed, including screen tests for the part of Lucifer for Kenneth Anger that Anger later compiled into 'My Surfing Lucifer'.

Footage of the times is amazing. Tarantino must have loved all this source material for Once Upon A Time In Hollywood.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 18, 2020)

Really enjoyed that Sweet Sweet FA - incredible footage and some great photos of him.
What a crazy time he must have had.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 18, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Really enjoyed that Sweet Sweet FA - incredible footage and some great photos of him.
> What a crazy time he must have had.


Reminded me a bit of Gram Parsons. Undoubtedly talented but the money kind of negated his skills somehow. Like he could actually afford to do fuck all except surf. Sad that the 'surfer intervention' didn't work - lines of dmt/LSD/psilocybin could have been a goer if not for the massive amounts of heroin.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 18, 2020)

Bridget & Eamon.  Very good Irish comedy.  Try the first episode.


----------



## T & P (Feb 18, 2020)

I’ve already posted this in the specific thread but make no apologies for repeating myself here, as Starzplay it’s an Amazon add-on. Castle Rock will be enjoyable to any Stephen King fan, the second season much more so.

Counterpart and Mr Mercedes are also on Starzplay and also very watchable, so assuming you can still cancel at any time, it’s well worth paying a fiver for a month’s subscription to check those series out.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Anyone started watching Hunters?...AlPacino/Jordan Peele Nazi hunters series. 

Reading conflicting reviews, said to be very violent....so I'll probably watch it anyway.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Just watched the entire first series of the Swedish crime drama *Beck *

Watch Beck | Prime Video










						Beck (Swedish TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It's from 1997/98 and is based on the Martin Beck novels by  Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö

The more recent series have been on BBC4 in the last few years - not seen this far back so a real treat for me and Mrs Angel as we love Scandi-Noir and all that jazz.
Worth a watch imho


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2020)

Deadly Class is very watchable tripe for a rainy weekend.









						Deadly Class (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Not sure if it’s free though- we’ve the Starzplay add-on and I have a feeling it might be part of it. I certainly wouldn’t waste any money on it if it requires an additional purchase- not good enough for that.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2020)

Those who like rom-coms will like Four Weddings and a Funeral- the TV series. The other half watched it, and even though it’s not my kind of subject I thought it was pretty decent within the romcom genre.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 1, 2020)

If It Ain't Stiff, It Ain't Worth a F 




__





						Watch If It Ain't Stiff, It Ain't Worth a F | Prime Video
					

Legendary documentary of the 1977 package tour arranged by David Robinson and Andrew Jakeman (



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 1, 2020)

Frank Zappa - Freak Jazz, Movie Madness & Another Mothers Watch Frank Zappa - Freak Jazz, Movie Madness & Another Mothers | Prime Video


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 1, 2020)

I watched the first episode of Hunters. The reviews aren't liking how the holocaust is depicted with a fictional game of human chess in the first episode but it's clearly not intended to be taken so seriously. It's more like a superhero/comic book/tarantino style with over the top violence and the nazi hunters will no doubt have special powers as the new recruit has already spotted patterns in a police map of Son of Sam cases. It's trying hard to be very cool and the performances are questionable with Pacino's mumbly jewish voice my main bugbear so far but I'll probably carry on watching.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 1, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> I watched the first episode of Hunters. The reviews aren't liking how the holocaust is depicted with a fictional game of human chess in the first episode but it's clearly not intended to be taken so seriously. It's more like a superhero/comic book/tarantino style with over the top violence and the nazi hunters will no doubt have special powers as the new recruit has already spotted patterns in a police map of Son of Sam cases. It's trying hard to be very cool and the performances are questionable with Pacino's mumbly jewish voice my main bugbear so far but I'll probably carry on watching.


I found it a bit meh, and far too predictable.


----------



## Chz (Mar 8, 2020)

Troop Zero, about a (sorta) Girl Scout troop competing to get their voices on the Voyager golden record.
Great family film.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 8, 2020)

Room at the Top,  1959, north, in black and white, on loadsa lists of classic uk cinema. Did enjoy.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 8, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> I watched the first episode of Hunters. The reviews aren't liking how the holocaust is depicted with a fictional game of human chess in the first episode but it's clearly not intended to be taken so seriously. It's more like a superhero/comic book/tarantino style with over the top violence and the nazi hunters will no doubt have special powers as the new recruit has already spotted patterns in a police map of Son of Sam cases. It's trying hard to be very cool and the performances are questionable with Pacino's mumbly jewish voice my main bugbear so far but I'll probably carry on watching.


Watched the first one last night. Odd yet very watchable - they did NYC in 1977 pretty well. Def got Tarantino/Inglorious Basterds about it. Will watch the rest, if only to watch Pacino mumble lines like "Let's get to cooking these Nazi cunts".


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 8, 2020)

Hold your breath, a french  sci fi disaster film. After an earthquake a deadly gas is released  that swamps paris. Mathieu and anna  must find a way to save their daughter who is trapped in a medical tank, an excellent.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2020)

Nivag said:


> *Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson*
> This documentary is currently free on Prime, some great footage and seeing the artwork of Ralph Steadman is good too Ralph Steadman Art Collection – Peruse the work and world of Gonzo Artist, Ralph Steadman
> 
> 
> ...


Want to see this


----------



## marshall (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up on Bunker 77, Sweet FA. Quite a ride, and cool to see Laird and Billy Hamilton reminiscing, love my North Shore surf docs. Although this one was so much more than just how we tackled Jaws. Ta!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2020)

Just watched Aeronauts.  Don’t expect it to set your world on fire and the first 30 minutes is a bit turgid, but it then settles into a rather enjoyable hour’s character-driven story with some thrills and lovely cinematography.  It’s worth 90 minutes of your time, I’d say.

Redmayne, whilst not much more than a notch better than Felicity Jones in the film, is at least 26000 feet above everyone else in it, by the way.  He’s so believable as an actor that it actually draws attention to how unbelievable the supporting cast are.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2020)

We watched Official Secrets this afternoon. Excellent political/legal telling of the Katherine Gun whistleblowing affair. 

Very well acted all round and even Kiera Knightley, who usually makes me want to tear my face off, was good.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 8, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We watched Official Secrets this afternoon. Excellent political/legal telling of the Katherine Gun whistleblowing affair.
> 
> Very well acted all round and even Kiera Knightley, who usually makes me want to tear my face off, was good.


Rhys Ifans is hilarious as Vulliamy


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 8, 2020)

marshall said:


> Thanks for the heads up on Bunker 77, Sweet FA. Quite a ride, and cool to see Laird and Billy Hamilton reminiscing, love my North Shore surf docs. Although this one was so much more than just how we tackled Jaws. Ta!


There are some other great surf vids on Prime; not North Shore necessarily but well worth a few hours if you're into it - some of them only half hour or even 15 minute homemade jobs:


A Life Outside
It's On
Behind The Tide
Heavy Water
The Still Point
80 Waves
Gaza Surf Club
Ocean Driven
Did you see Laird foiling at Nazare a couple of days ago? 





eta I guess you've seen Watch Monster Energy Big Wave Tow-In Invitational | Prime Video ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)

Nivag said:


> *Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson*
> This documentary is currently free on Prime, some great footage and seeing the artwork of Ralph Steadman is good too Ralph Steadman Art Collection – Peruse the work and world of Gonzo Artist, Ralph Steadman
> 
> 
> ...


Unless I am being stupid this is no longer free and not even available at all?


----------



## Nivag (Mar 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Unless I am being stupid this is no longer free and not even available at all?


It was definitely free when I watched it, it's available to rent now.




__





						Watch Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson | Prime Video
					





					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2020)

Doom Patrol is very enjoyable. Kind of Umbrella Academy meets Deadpool. Might be behind the Starzplay paywall though.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 16, 2020)

I’ve discovered Bridget and Eamon.  Anyone else seen this?  Irish sitcom set in the 80s.  Properly funny.


----------



## Chz (Mar 17, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’ve discovered Bridget and Eamon.  Anyone else seen this?  Irish sitcom set in the 80s.  Properly funny.


Some of it is really cringeworthy, but the best moments are genuinely laugh-out-loud. Their take on Channel 4 of the 80s had me spitting my drink.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 17, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’ve discovered Bridget and Eamon.  Anyone else seen this?  Irish sitcom set in the 80s.  Properly funny.


It's excellent.  Especially for a family with 6-8 kids.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 17, 2020)

“Phew.  For a moment there, I thought I’d joined the IRA.”


----------



## pengedragon (Mar 17, 2020)

T & P said:


> I’ve already posted this in the specific thread but make no apologies for repeating myself here, as Starzplay it’s an Amazon add-on. Castle Rock will be enjoyable to any Stephen King fan, the second season much more so.
> 
> Counterpart and Mr Mercedes are also on Starzplay and also very watchable, so assuming you can still cancel at any time, it’s well worth paying a fiver for a month’s subscription to check those series out.



Have a feeling Starzplay is 99p for 3 months at the moment


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2020)

pengedragon said:


> Have a feeling Starzplay is 99p for 3 months at the moment


 I’d recommend getting that offer. There’s loads of really good series there.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 17, 2020)

It’sa bit ridiculous though — pay a monthly fee for the right to pay another monthly fee!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

kabbes said:


> It’sa bit ridiculous though — pay a monthly fee for the right to pay another monthly fee!



I feel a bit aggrieved at things like suddenly wanting to watch something ancient like _Spartacus _and being offered the chance to rent it for £8.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah, and old TV programs at £1.50 an episode


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 17, 2020)

The Ninth Configuration, one of my favourite films.   

A new psychhiatrist takes charge at castle housing Vietnam vets with PTSD.  Daftness, Shakespeare and religion are everyplace.  It's better than it sounds.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 17, 2020)

The ui on the xbox now seems to show me way more things that I'd have to pay some more to watch than the things I've actually paid to watch.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, and old TV programs at £1.50 an episode



I hardly watch telly, but I find with Prime, I’ll stick it on for a couple of months, watch a series on demand and maybe something that is coming out at the time (like Picard at the moment), then switch it off again.

Often gets switched on due to a Xmas present panic.


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2020)

I’ve just discovered Supernatural in another of those ‘well-known and critically acclaimed series that have been running for many years and had somehow passed me by’ moments. This one has been going for fifteen years ffs! 

Anyways, to anyone else who likes sci-fi/ supernatural stuff and has also been living under a rock, this is quite good. Rather like The X Files but not taking itself as seriously. Haven’t even finished S1 but enjoying it.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 20, 2020)

This is on Prime at the moment, no idea if it's any good but had to share it 😁


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

Cancelled mine today.
Hardly watched anything on Amazon anyway and don't need Prime for work anymore (for now hopefully).


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 26, 2020)

The Test is awesome if you like cricket but if you like cricket you've probably seen it. 

Behind the scenes doco following the Australian team from ball tampering in Cape Town to retaining The Ashes last year.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 26, 2020)

Seasons 2,3+4 of Beck have appeared
Yay



Throbbing Angel said:


> Just watched the entire first series of the Swedish crime drama *Beck *
> 
> Watch Beck | Prime Video
> 
> ...


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 30, 2020)

Balloon.

Brilliant German drama about two family's hot air balloon escape attempt from East Germany in 1979. 

Very good indeed.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 31, 2020)

Every Bond movie coming to Prime in April 

EDIT - just read this is US only. 









						New on Amazon Prime (April 2020): James Bond starts streaming
					

Time to binge all the James Bond movies again




					www.gamesradar.com


----------



## Nivag (Apr 1, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Every Bond movie coming to Prime in April
> 
> EDIT - just read this is US only.
> 
> ...


I nearly posted this myself until I read the small  print. Shame would have killed a few hours.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 1, 2020)

Do any of you use the Explorer feature on Prime Video?





__





						Amazon.co.uk: Prime Video
					

Find, shop for and buy  at Amazon.co.uk



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2020)

I have Prime and it doesn't look like that!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 1, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I have Prime and it doesn't look like that!



That was taken on my laptop in the explorer screen


----------



## lefteri (Apr 1, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I have Prime and it doesn't look like that!


i think it’s a new feature - tried it on my phone and it seems to be recommending some films that are pay to view though and there doesn’t seem to be a way of accessing the synopses

does seem to be coming up with things i’ve never previously seem on there whilst normal browsing

regular prime interface is utterly shit


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 3, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Do any of you use the Explorer feature on Prime Video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So its suggestions for you are Playboy and schoolgirls?


😂


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> That was taken on my laptop in the explorer screen


what explorer screen? don't have anything like that on the PS4 interface


----------



## tommers (Apr 3, 2020)

Tales from the Loop starts today. Will give it a go. 

Based around Simon Stalenhag's art.


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 3, 2020)

*Anthony Bourdain's No Reservations*
A couple of years ago we'd watch a couple of these at random. Since he killed himself we had a break as that hit quite hard.
Since the lockdown we've started again on the series from Series 1 Episode 1.
If you're into travel, food or empathy with humanity it's well worth a watch and fantastically well produced. There's loads of them too.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> what explorer screen? don't have anything like that on the PS4 interface



Dunno - mebbes it is just on computers innit - on a console it runs like an app I suppose? So less functionality perhaps?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 3, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> So its suggestions for you are Playboy and schoolgirls?
> 
> 
> 😂


It was basing that on the selection above, which was Spymaster 's suggestion - so looking at that and the suggestions it'd appear that the explorer is total bollocks

PICK:                 Brilliant German drama about two family's hot air balloon escape attempt from East Germany in 1979
SUGGESTION:  Wank?


----------



## Reno (Apr 3, 2020)

Watched the first episode of _Tales from the Loop_, an anthology series based on the artwork by Simon Stålenhag:



Each episode is self-contained, loosely connected by all taking place in the same small town. Strong on art direction, world building and atmosphere but weak on plot and very slow moving. It’s a little too in love with its own wistful artsiness with characters leaving long pauses in their delivery of the dialogue. At an hour this felt 20 minutes too long. In terms of plot, the pilot is very close the the German Netflix scifi series Dark without the clever plot machinations or the emotional depth. I‘ll eventually give this another episode just because it looks so beautiful but I’m not in a hurry to binge this. With the Corona-shut-down my life is slow enough already.


----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2020)

Well, I enjoyed it and whereas the pace of ep 1 admittedly isn’t exactly fast, I still found it entertaining. I’d checked a couple of previews online after seeing the series mentioned upthread and was expecting a a Twin Peaks level of weirdness that I was either going to love or hate. But it the first episode turned out to be decent storytelling and it certainly passes the time.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 3, 2020)

Reno said:


> Watched the first episode of _Tales from the Loop_, an anthology series based on the artwork by Simon Stålenhag:
> 
> View attachment 204755
> 
> Each episode is self-contained, loosely connected by all taking place in the same small town. Strong on art direction, world building and atmosphere but weak on plot and very slow moving. It’s a little too in love with its own wistful artsiness with characters leaving long pauses in their delivery of the dialogue. At an hour this felt 20 minutes too long. In terms of plot, the pilot is very close the the German Netflix scifi series Dark without the clever plot machinations or the emotional depth. I‘ll eventually give this another episode just because it looks so beautiful but I’m not in a hurry to binge this. With the Corona-shut-down my life is slow enough already.


Was it sponsored by Stihl?


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2020)

Okay, on watching three more episodes I’ve changed my opinion of it somehow and now agree with Reno about the pace. It is bloody slow and the whole fifty-something minutes could have been condensed to 30-35 and the stories would be better for it.


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> Okay, on watching three more episodes I’ve changed my opinion of it somehow and now agree with Reno about the pace. It is bloody slow and the whole fifty-something minutes could have been condensed to 30-35 and the stories would be better for it.


Might skip it completely then, I need a series to really get immersed in right now, not one that puts me to sleep.


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2020)

Reno said:


> Might skip it completely then, I need a series to really get immersed in right now.


In my layman opinion it’s trying a bit too hard for its own good. Each episode so far has dealt with an already explored concept- switching bodies a la Freaky Friday, a machine that freezes time for everyone in the world but the person operating it, etc- so not a massively innovative setup.

The stories are decent but whenever the characters experience some kind of misfortune, there are countless long close-up shots of them looking sad with a melancholic piano tune playing in the background to drive home the point.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 4, 2020)

tommers said:


> Tales from the Loop starts today. Will give it a go.
> 
> Based around Simon Stalenhag's art.



yeah looks good that, gonna give it a go later


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2020)

Saw the first one last night. I liked it but I can see what you mean about it being padded out.  Still I really like stalenhag so I'll watch the rest of them. Sometimes slow and easy is good


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 6, 2020)

Reno said:


> Watched the first episode of _Tales from the Loop_, an anthology series based on the artwork by Simon Stålenhag:
> 
> View attachment 204755
> 
> Each episode is self-contained, loosely connected by all taking place in the same small town. Strong on art direction, world building and atmosphere but weak on plot and very slow moving. It’s a little too in love with its own wistful artsiness with characters leaving long pauses in their delivery of the dialogue. At an hour this felt 20 minutes too long. In terms of plot, the pilot is very close the the German Netflix scifi series Dark without the clever plot machinations or the emotional depth. I‘ll eventually give this another episode just because it looks so beautiful but I’m not in a hurry to binge this. With the Corona-shut-down my life is slow enough already.



Exactly right.

It's going to be background viewing I think, it looks lovely but it's slow as fuck. I'm also not overly invested in the characters so far.


----------



## T & P (Apr 6, 2020)

Finished it. The middle episdoes were the least interesting for me, but episode 7 was great, the best of the series and a good rounded story.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 6, 2020)

I watched the first which is their opportunity to hook you.  Not for me.


----------



## T & P (Apr 7, 2020)

Just discovered Future Man. Sci-fi comedy series produced by Seth Rogen. Only at episode 2 of S1 but very watchable indeed. Basically if you liked The Boys you should like this.


----------



## T & P (Apr 7, 2020)

Nearly finished S1 of the aforementioned Future Man and can recommend this to anyone looking for easy entertainment, so long as you like or at least can take Seth Rogan-style comedy.

Plenty of clichés and you see the subplots coming a mile off, but then again this ain’t the kind of series where such concerns should be given any consideration.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2020)

There's a five part series on Ted Bundy, telling of the crimes he committed through the eyes of women involved - not just his victims, but his girlfriend of the time and her daughter, who viewed him as a father figure, police, lawyers. Well worth seeing.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

Tales from the loop was bloody fantastic. Loved it. There's zero similarities with the plot but the pace and pastoral melancholy and understated character exchanges reminded me of the mighty Detectorists.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 11, 2020)

T & P said:


> Nearly finished S1 of the aforementioned Future Man and can recommend this to anyone looking for easy entertainment, so long as you like or at least can take Seth Rogan-style comedy.
> 
> Plenty of clichés and you see the subplots coming a mile off, but then again this ain’t the kind of series where such concerns should be given any consideration.


Thanks for this recommendation, I have very much enjoyed series 1 so far.  Like you say, this is not some subtle piece of art.  But it does what it does very well and is unexpectedly funny (when it’s not tying too hard to appeal to teenage boys).  Wolf learning to cook was great, as was the pisstaking of James Cameron.

I also love all the little touches, like the fact that Tiger and Wolf actually say what they’re doing when they’re fighting exactly as if they are in a computer game.

It also gets away with cliche, of course, because it is cliched genre fiction that it is knowingly (lovingly) mocking.  It even uses snatches if music from the things it is pastiching, whilst pointing out the pitfalls (eg wouldn’t Marty McFly actually hate living a lie for the rest of his life?). The characters are adorably Genre Savvy - TV Tropes


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2020)

We watched _The Professor and The Madman_ last night. It's had a bit of a slating by the critics but I loved it and Sean Penn is brilliant. 

True story about the compilation of the Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 11, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We watched _The Professor and The Madman_ last night. It's had a bit of a slating by the critics but I loved it and Sean Penn is brilliant.
> 
> True story about the compilation of the Oxford English Dictionary.


Yeah I enjoyed that too.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 13, 2020)

T & P said:


> Just discovered Future Man. Sci-fi comedy series produced by Seth Rogen. Only at episode 2 of S1 but very watchable indeed. Basically if you liked The Boys you should like this.


This is fucking brilliant. It gets much better and funnier through the first series. Really good.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2020)

Is The Boys also good?

Looks like I've found my next two series once I've finished Preacher.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 14, 2020)

8ball said:


> Is The Boys also good?


Having been subjected to Marvel at the cinema for the last few years by the kids (not unwillingly), I found this great fun.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2020)

Cheers for heads up about The Madman and the Professor- read a book about the 'madman' and very interesting it was too. Just had some great escapism with Decline and Fall based on the book by Evelyn Waugh. All terrible posh, cocktail swilling public school fun with lashings of unpleasantness too.


----------



## T & P (Apr 14, 2020)

8ball said:


> Is The Boys also good?
> 
> Looks like I've found my next two series once I've finished Preacher.


The Boys is fucking great. Very quotable indeed.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2020)

Karl Urban is great in it


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m well into S2 of Future Man now.  Wolf gets better and better.  I love that wherever he goes, he just immediately becomes stupidly excellent at the local craft and the most popular guy in the room in a massively overearnest way


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 14, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’m well into S2 of Future Man now.  Wolf gets better and better.  I love that wherever he goes, he just immediately becomes stupidly excellent at the local craft and the most popular guy in the room I. A massively overearnest way


Loved that about the character.
Have only recently binged all 3 series. Worth sticking with.


----------



## T & P (Apr 15, 2020)

Apparitions: a British supernatural miniseries from about 2008 on the theme of demonic possession and Vatican conspiracy, with Marin Shaw and Siobhan Finneran as the main leads.

Really fucking good, actually. I am sure it must originally been shown on one of the main terrestrial UK channels at the time, but I’d never heard of it before. On episode 4 out of 6, and very entertaining viewing so far.





__





						apparitions series - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We watched _The Professor and The Madman_ last night. It's had a bit of a slating by the critics but I loved it and Sean Penn is brilliant.
> 
> True story about the compilation of the Oxford English Dictionary.





Chilli.s said:


> Yeah I enjoyed that too.



Thought it was excellent, when viewed as a film in its own right, however



Spoiler



the hour prior to the last ten minutes is made up bollocks


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 18, 2020)

One World Concert live now, just tuned in briefly to see a singer going with the possibly ill advised song choice of "Coffin"


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2020)

Utopia. A spy/action thriller British miniseries revolving around biological warfare and government conspiracy. Produced by Channel 4 a few years ago.

Another one that somehow I’d never heard of before, and found today by chance. A bit dark and gory sometimes but certainly not too much so. Certainly an entertaining, well- produced thriller so far and with a solid cast.

100% rating on Rotten Tomatoes as well. How the fuck hadn’t I even heard of it I’m not sure but solid recommendation if you haven’t seen it and like that genre.









						Utopia (British TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2020)

T & P said:


> Utopia. A spy/action thriller British miniseries revolving around biological warfare and government conspiracy. Produced by Channel 4 a few years ago.
> 
> Another one that somehow I’d never heard of before, and found today by chance. A bit dark and gory sometimes but certainly not too much so. Certainly an entertaining, well- produced thriller so far and with a solid cast.
> 
> ...


This was a big deal when it came out. The first season is great, the second one is rubbish.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> This was a big deal when it came out. The first season is great, the second one is rubbish.


What di you think of _Occupied (Okkupert) _, Reno ?


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> What di you think of _Occupied (Okkupert) _, Reno ?


Never seen it. Is it good ?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 19, 2020)

Reno said:


> Never seen it. Is it good ?


I think it's outstanding.

Dystopian, but only 3 years hence, so totally believable and definitely not sci-fi.

I've always found you to be the equivalent of the aggressive politics guys in the other forums. Clearly supremely knowledgeable but not very useful to the rank and file, like me.

You occasionally write some erudite precis that I find totally impenetrable. So I decide it's pretentious 🤪

I sometimes take the piss and pull your tail, but I read and consider everything that you post in this forum and consider you to be .... ok


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I think it's outstanding.
> 
> Dystopian, but only 3 years hence, so totally believable and definitely not sci-fi.
> 
> ...


I‘ll sort of take that as a compliment.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2020)

The Octagon said:


> One World Concert live now, just tuned in briefly to see a singer going with the possibly ill advised song choice of "Coffin"



Great title - topical on multiple levels.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> The Boys is fucking great. Very quotable indeed.



Done with Preacher now.  Think I’ll stick it on.


----------



## T & P (Apr 19, 2020)

8ball said:


> Done with Preacher now.  Think I’ll stick it on.


It takes a little bit to get going, so persevere even the first episode doesn’t do much for you. It gets better and better.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> It takes a little bit to get going, so persevere even the first episode doesn’t do much for you. It gets better and better.



I watched the whole series of Picard, so I think I have the staying power.


----------



## Chz (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm finding Picard a slog, to be honest. I do want to finish it, but it's way down the list of things I want to watch.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 19, 2020)

Bosch season 6 is now available.


----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2020)

(Talking about Utopia)



Reno said:


> This was a big deal when it came out. The first season is great, the second one is rubbish.


Finished S1 and thoroughly enjoyed it. Have just watched the first episode of S2 and (this is not a spoiler in any way so I won’t hide it) I really enjoyed it as a prequel story giving background to the main characters of S1.

If the rest of the season is shit as you had heard I’ll be highly disappointed. As a narrative piece this was actually my favourite episode of all.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 21, 2020)

I liked S2, actually.   Not that I can remember a damn thing about any of it now


----------



## killer b (Apr 21, 2020)

We finished s1 of utopia last night and loved it. Starting on s2 tomorrow, and relieved to see some people like it..


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2020)

Bosch season six available as of Friday (fuck, I didn't need sleep anyway). More all over the place that previous seasons, but fuck, I enjoyed it hard by the end. Have to think if it weren't on Amazon, it'd be one of the world's most talked about shows.


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2020)

killer b said:


> We finished s1 of utopia last night and loved it. Starting on s2 tomorrow, and relieved to see some people like it..


Finished S2, let me know what you think when you do. I enjoyed it about as much as S1 overall, so I would disagree with whoever told Reno S2 is shit compared with the first one.

I suspect a problem for some might be that 



Spoiler



the ending feels crap and unfinished, but presumably that’s partly because the series got cancelled. I would have preferred a bet and more conclusive ending myself tbh, but that sadly that’s how most TV shows are written nowadays.


----------



## Reno (Apr 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> Finished S2, let me know what you think when you do. I enjoyed it about as much as S1 overall, so I would disagree with whoever told Reno S2 is shit compared with the first one.
> 
> I suspect a problem for some might be that
> 
> ...


 I thought that all S02 does was to take forever to get the gang back together (again!) and then it's more or less a repeat of season one. I didn't feel in moved the story on in any meaningful way apart from a bit of window dressing here and there and that it had run out of ideas. I can't get into a detailed discussion about this as it's too long ago that i saw it, but that's how I remember feeling about S02. Very much like a lot of second seasons of British TV shows.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2020)

I also can’t remember it much now but I remember feeling that it moved the story on a lot, actually.  Particularly the character of the stone cold killer (who is one of my all time favourite sympathetic villains).


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I also can’t remember it much now but I remember feeling that it moved the story on a lot, actually.  Particularly the character of the stone cold killer (who is one of my all time favourite sympathetic villains).


I can vaguely remember his character becoming more than the remorseless killer. The only lines I recall without thinking to hard are 'where is jessica hyde?' and 'lots of lines, lots of cuts'. Massively enjoyed this when it was out, the odd colours etc. 
Maybe a rewatch is on the cards


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 25, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Bosch season six available as of Friday (fuck, I didn't need sleep anyway). More all over the place that previous seasons, but fuck, I enjoyed it hard by the end. Have to think if it weren't on Amazon, it'd be one of the world's most talked about shows.



I really like it too. The 'Bosch weekend' around this time each year is now a fairly regular fixture in the Striker house.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 25, 2020)

Super Size Me 2.  Interesting how cunty the industry is in the US (and no dount the UK)


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2020)

T & P said:


> Finished S2, let me know what you think when you do. I enjoyed it about as much as S1 overall, so I would disagree with whoever told Reno S2 is shit compared with the first one.
> 
> I suspect a problem for some might be that
> 
> ...


Finished it tonight - it took a while to get going, but the last three episodes were great. Definitely not crap, but not as consistent throughout as the first series - the first few episodes felt a bit flat & lacking in tension.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 29, 2020)

I finished Futureman.  Such a breath of fresh air to watch something that actually properly _ends, _on its own terms, after a sensible number of episodes. There’s proper three-series story in which things come nicely full circle. And it ends with the best end-credits thing I’ve ever seen, I reckon.

The three series are all nicely conceptualised too — the past, the future and chaos.  Nothing more or less than it needs to be.

Well done Seth Rogan.  And a nice self-insert to boot.

Wolf is the best character from beginning to end, by the way.


----------



## T & P (Apr 29, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I finished Futureman.  Such a breath of fresh air to watch something that actually properly _ends, _on its own terms, after a sensible number of episodes. There’s proper three-series story in which things come nicely full circle. And it ends with the best end-credits thing I’ve ever seen, I reckon.
> 
> The three series are all nicely conceptualised too — the past, the future and chaos.  Nothing more or less than it needs to be.
> 
> ...


Good to hear, my thoughts exactly.

My memory’s crap and can’t remember if you’d said if you’d seen The Boys already, but if you haven’t you will love it on the back of this. It is another Seth Rogan brainchild and has kind of similar themes, and it is just superb IMO. Also on Prime.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah, I saw The Boys when it came out.  Loved it!


----------



## T & P (Apr 29, 2020)

I suspect to many people’s minds Seth Rogen conjures images of little more than a Superbad-style laddish comedies, but he clearly is a very talented writer/ producer. He is also one of the people behind Preacher, which again is really damn good IMO.


----------



## Reno (Apr 29, 2020)

Seth Rogen was just one of several executive producers on Futureman and The Boys, but the two series were not  his brainchild. His name and support does help getting projects off the ground  but it doesn't mean that the one famous name you recognise in a credit as an executive producer is the one who deserves all the praise for creating and writing a series. That should go to the people who did the work, but whose names aren't famous. He was more creatively involved in Preacher but even there he was one of several creators.


----------



## T & P (Apr 29, 2020)

I appreciate it that, though at the very least it shows good judgement and vision when it comes to supporting TV series projects, and whereas it’s pure speculation I reckon he was likely to have been involved to some degree in the conceptualisation of some of those series as well.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> I suspect to many people’s minds Seth Rogen conjures images of little more than a Superbad-style laddish comedies, but he clearly is a very talented writer/ producer. He is also one of the people behind Preacher, which again is really damn good IMO.



Seth Rogen has an impossibly bad hit-rate (probably second only to Will Ferril). Superbad is, however, one of the finest comedies of the last 20 years IMO.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow, yes I hadn’t realised I was praising the wrong guy.  It seems that the show was written by three people, including the British writer Howard Overman, who, amongst other things, created Misfits.  And that fits totally.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> I suspect to many people’s minds Seth Rogen conjures images of little more than a Superbad-style laddish comedies, but he clearly is a very talented writer/ producer. He is also one of the people behind Preacher, which again is really damn good IMO.


He is not the brainchild of these things any more than I am. He just reads some comics and goes "huh huh huh, wouldn't it be great if this was in TV _massive hit on a bong_" and he's famous enough that people will stick his name on it. There are some good things about preacher, but most were already there, and the TV version is just what you would expect TV people to do with the material. Boys too. I like them both, but preacher didn't get it's shit together until season two, and then lost me completely. Boys was short enough to get through. . . . fun, but waaay too TV. The concept is great, but it's lost in a desperate housewives format.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 1, 2020)

Utopia was excellent; thanks for the heads up that it's on prime. I remember S02 not being as satisfying as S01 but the chat on here's made me want got go back and have another look. I watched the first couple of episodes of the BBC series Devs last night and that's got a similar sort of feel. 

I thought The Boys was fantastic but didn't really rate Karl Urban in it. If you liked TB but haven't seen the Watchmen tv series yet (HBO/usual sources), you really should. The best (sort of) comic book adaptation I've seen - excellent writing/acting; multi-layered & engrossing.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 1, 2020)

This is worth a look through...110 Hidden Gem Movies on Amazon Prime


----------



## Nivag (May 1, 2020)

Anyone started watching Upload or Dark/Web?

I'm not sure about Dark/Web yet, only watched 1 episode but could be interesting.

Upload looks like it could be good.


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Anyone started watching Upload or Dark/Web?
> 
> I'm not sure about Dark/Web yet, only watched 1 episode but could be interesting.
> 
> Upload looks like it could be good.


Hadn’t heard of either but on reading your post we’ve just put on Upload. It is described as a good if slightly inferior The Good Place type series, which is fine by me. Will report after we’re a couple of episodes in.


----------



## Nivag (May 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> Hadn’t heard of either but on reading your post we’ve just put on Upload. It is described as a good if slightly inferior The Good Place type series, which is fine by me. Will report after we’re a couple of episodes in.


I'm 6 episodes in and liking it so far, I've not seen The Good Place but this has some funny/dark moments with clever references to real products/companies and is easy watching.


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2020)

On episode 3 and certainly finding it perfectly watchable. Wasn’t too convinced up until near the end of the first episode but then it becomes clear there might be mischief and foul play afoot and the story is not going to be one-dimensional, so I would also recommend it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 2, 2020)

I binged the midnight gospel a week ago and I loved it so much i have restarted it as it's so nice to fall asleep to.


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2020)

Finished Uploaded. Enjoyed it quite a bit, more so than I thought I would.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I binged the midnight gospel a week ago and I loved it so much i have restarted it as it's so nice to fall asleep to.


isn't that on Netflix?


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> isn't that on Netflix?


You're right! Sorry. I forgot I watched it on my boys account   

Ahhh I'm not scatty at all


----------



## T & P (May 7, 2020)

Just discovered by chance Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell- yet another lauded and critically acclaimed TV series that somehow I failed to notice when it came out. Very good so far, if anyone else here has also managed to be unaware of its existence.









						Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2020)

We’re nearly through the last season of The Expanse and Amazon Prime is suggesting similar sci-Fi series available.. Dark Matter sounds very interesting and has good reviews from critics and audiences alike. Has anyone seen it?

On an aside note, it’s amazing how many sci-fi series of this kind are not only made in Canada, but feature a mostly Canadian cast. In fact I thought for a moment that Killjoys and The Expanse were in the same universe, as several of the main or recurring characters are played by the very same actors.


----------



## Reno (May 14, 2020)

T & P said:


> We’re nearly through the last season of The Expanse and Amazon Prime is suggesting similar sci-Fi series available.. Dark Matter sounds very interesting and has good reviews from critics and audiences alike. Has anyone seen it?
> 
> On an aside note, it’s amazing how many sci-fi series of this kind are not only made in Canada, but feature a mostly Canadian cast. In fact I thought for a moment that Killjoys and The Expanse were in the same universe, as several of the main or recurring characters are played by the very same actors.


The first big tv series where I remember Canada standing in for the US was The X-Files. The first four seasons got shot there till David Duchovny made it clear that he'll only continue if they move the production to Hollywood. Lots of American series and films get shot in Canada to make the budget go further, it's a lot cheaper than shooting in Hollywood. Toronto often stands in for New York, Vancouver for San Francisco and frequently it's very obvious.


----------



## Tankus (May 14, 2020)

dark matters  ok ....I started drifting  out  of by the third series  ......Its a sort  of  blakes  7   , without the camp

edit  ...I was a bit more enthusiastic about a year back 


> Dark _Matter_..... I'm now into series 2..... Its a blakes 7 /firefly mashup Not bad..... Not top rate. The very long story arcs have held my attention, with some nice twists and pace pickup, Worth a punt if you like scifi
> 
> Tankus
> Jun 4, 2019


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2020)

We’re well into Bosch, which is pure type grade A cheers of the finest vintage.  Cheers for the recommendation on that one.


----------



## Chz (May 15, 2020)

Reno said:


> The first big tv series where I remember Canada standing in for the US was The X-Files. The first four seasons got shot there till David Duchovny made it clear that he'll only continue if they move the production to Hollywood. Lots of American series and films get shot in Canada to make the budget go further, it's a lot cheaper than shooting in Hollywood. Toronto often stands in for New York, Vancouver for San Francisco and frequently it's very obvious.


New York being famous for its trams that they frequently can't be bothered to edit out. 

To be fair, if you can keep away from the streetcars and do no skyline shots (or do them in post) then downtown Toronto can pass fairly well for New York these days. Used to be they had to mess it up a bit first, but NYC is a lot better place than it used to be.


----------



## 8ball (May 15, 2020)

I can verify that The Boys is indeed really good.
Am now enjoying Future Man, which was a little bumpy initially but after a handful of episodes really hits its stride.


----------



## 8ball (May 15, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I finished Futureman.  Such a breath of fresh air to watch something that actually properly _ends, _on its own terms, after a sensible number of episodes. There’s proper three-series story in which things come nicely full circle. And it ends with the best end-credits thing I’ve ever seen, I reckon.
> 
> The three series are all nicely conceptualised too — the past, the future and chaos.  Nothing more or less than it needs to be.
> 
> ...



Good to know I won't be ending on a cliff-hanger.


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2020)

Tankus said:


> dark matters  ok ....I started drifting  out  of by the third series  ......Its a sort  of  blakes  7   , without the camp
> 
> edit  ...I was a bit more enthusiastic about a year back


I suspect it’s likely feeling the same way as you come the third season- that’s something that happens with a great many series IME. But with one episode left to finish S1, we’re impressed- it has turned out to be a lot better than I’d expected it to be, and frankly a lot more entertaining other sci-fi series that take themselves far more seriously.

Yes, it’s formulaic- which series other than the all-time greats aren’t nowadays?- but It delivers a far more developed  character development than you’d expect to see in such run-of-the-mill sci-fi productions- and more importantly for me it’s more entertaining and even provides better thrills and cliffhangers than far more prestigious series such as The Expanse. Which to be frank it’s becoming increasingly tedious as the seasons progress.


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2020)

Wrong thread


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

Loudermilk
The Boys
Undone

I was somewhat disappointed with Hunters. A promising pilot, but slowly went downhill after that which is a great shame considering how good the cast were.


----------



## kabbes (May 21, 2020)

I echo that Loudermilk is worth a watch.  (And The Boys but we’ve done that one to death).

I also echo the earlier comment that Uploaded is really very good indeed.  It’s all the little observations about the social direction of travel that are dropped into the background that make it such a joy.


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

I've been curious about Upload since I saw the trailer. It's hard to keep up with so many shows on Netflix and Amazon at times, but that's definitely on my watchlist/


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2020)

A bit behind the trend here, but Black Sails is ripping good fun isn't it?


----------



## lefteri (May 21, 2020)

Crispy said:


> A bit behind the trend here, but Black Sails is ripping good fun isn't it?


yeah i loved it, it’s a little cheesy in places but the world building is really good, so much so that i found myself feeling i was in it at certain times, especially on good k!


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2020)

I don't know how much was shot on location, but the sweat (and there's a LOT of it) looks very real


----------



## Chilli.s (May 21, 2020)

Crispy said:


> I don't know how much was shot on location, but the sweat (and there's a LOT of it) looks very real


Shot a lot of it near Cape Town on a big set, a friend drives buy sometimes and says that they had a couple of the ships there too.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2020)

Thanks to those who recommended or mentioned Loudermilk. Yet another very good series I hadn’t even heard of before today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2020)

Watched a couple of decent films yesterday.

The Legend of Barney Thomson
Robert Carlysle as a Glasgow barber with a terrifying mother who gets into an argument at work which ends in a nasty accident.... A very funny and dark comedy with great performances from Emma Thompson, Ray Winston, Ashley Jenson, Tom Courtenay and basically everyone else in it.

Dead Along the Way
Another dark comedy. Low budget Irish film about gangsters, loan sharks and a couple of rather hopeless wedding photographers.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2020)

Nivag said:


> I'm on episode 5 of Homecoming, it's definitely intriguing!!
> They leave enough each episode for me to keep watching it plus I'm a sucker for the conspiracy type story lines.


Season 2 has just become available. Starting ep 1 now.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2020)

As an aside thought, Amazon Prime is telling us (on the tv app at least) to “START WITH SEASON TWO”. I’ve never seen such ‘official’ advice before from the broadcaster itself. I’m sure they don’t mean ‘S1 is shit so don’t bother with it’ so I struggle to understand the logic behind that. Unless it’s just really bad grammar and they’d meant to say ‘you can start to watch S2 here’.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2020)

I thought Utopia was bloody brilliant when it was on. I'll give that another whirl today I think.

The style of the thing. The colour palette and the music. It's got some great people in it as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2020)

Oh god the eye gouging!!


----------



## Reno (May 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> As an aside thought, Amazon Prime is telling us (on the tv app at least) to “START WITH SEASON TWO”. I’ve never seen such ‘official’ advice before from the broadcaster itself. I’m sure they don’t mean ‘S1 is shit so don’t bother with it’ so I struggle to understand the logic behind that. Unless it’s just really bad grammar and they’d meant to say ‘you can start to watch S2 here’.


Maybe they still haven't forgiven Julia Roberts for dropping out after season 1. Season 2 hasn't been nearly as well received as the first one, which I thought was alright but a tad overrated. Probably won't bother with any more.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2020)

The Borderlands

Fairly low budget "found footage" British horror. A team of church specialists investigate mysterious goings on at a West Country church.

Way, way better than you might think. Way better than I was thinking for sure!

Great double act between one of the investigators and the techie specialist bloke with some really funny lines.

Some very "oh god don't go down there!" dark and scary moments and a totally unexpected ending.

Recommended for horror fans.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Watched a couple of decent films yesterday.
> 
> The Legend of Barney Thomson
> Robert Carlysle as a Glasgow barber with a terrifying mother who gets into an argument at work which ends in a nasty accident.... A very funny and dark comedy with great performances from Emma Thompson, Ray Winston, Ashley Jenson, Tom Courtenay and basically everyone else in it.
> ...


I loved The Legend Of Barney Thompson!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2020)

cyberfairy said:


> I loved The Legend Of Barney Thompson!


Great!! I thought it was ace


----------



## cyberfairy (May 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Great!! I thought it was ace


It is the same age rating as Father Ted so thought would risk watching a bit with my 9 year old in the room. Big mistake.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2020)

cyberfairy said:


> It is the same age rating as Father Ted so thought would risk watching a bit with my 9 year old in the room. Big mistake.


Oh dear! Highly unsuitable for a 9 year old.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh dear! Highly unsuitable for a 9 year old.


It was turned off quickly but the snippet he saw absolutely delighted him. He can't get enough of accidentally hearing a good swearword.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Borderlands
> 
> Fairly low budget "found footage" British horror. A team of church specialists investigate mysterious goings on at a West Country church.
> 
> ...



This was great, ta


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> This was great, ta


Glad you liked it!

There's some really good stuff on Amazon Prime if you can be arsed to hunt for it.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2020)

Gave a go to to the first episode of the generally very well-received Little Fires Everywhere. Well acted, produced and nothing in particular wrong with it, but I found it boring as fuck and left me with no appetite whatsoever to continue watching it, even though it seems apparent there's more than meets the eye about some of the characters and we're due some shocking revelations later on.

Basically felt a bit like a depressing, completely humourless Desperate Housewives. But perhaps they're saving the compelling drama for later.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 2, 2020)

The Vast of Night


Watch it, go watch it now. Don't bother looking up anything about it, just go in cold

You can thank me later


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Borderlands
> 
> Fairly low budget "found footage" British horror. A team of church specialists investigate mysterious goings on at a West Country church.
> 
> ...


I watched this online around the time it came out.   Wonderfully, I had to turn it off and watch the rest the next day because I was crapping my pants.   (running through the grass with the torch...I had frankly had enough of the stupidity and had to show sanity by turning it off running the other way)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> I watched this online around the time it came out.   Wonderfully, I had to turn it off and watch the rest the next day because I was crapping my pants.   (running through the grass with the torch...I had frankly had enough of the stupidity and had to show sanity by turning it off running the other way)


The burning sheep man...oh my god!

But mainly, I got so sucked in by the character development. The relationship between the techie guy and the deacon. It was so good and so real. How they grew to understand each other and how the deacon went a bit off the rails. I just thought it was excellent.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Glad you liked it!
> 
> There's some really good stuff on Amazon Prime if you can be arsed to hunt for it.



Its the hunting for it thats the problem. The search is fucking awful and on tablet it obscures and hides things from you, just throwing those shitty "trending now" "popular horror" lists at you.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 2, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> The Vast of Night
> 
> 
> Watch it, go watch it now. Don't bother looking up anything about it, just go in cold
> ...


The last time I watched a film without knowing much about it was From Dusk Till Dawn, I got told it was a road movie lol

I've added The Vast of Night to the watchlist


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> The Vast of Night
> 
> 
> Watch it, go watch it now. Don't bother looking up anything about it, just go in cold
> ...


Just did.  Great little flim (presenting itself as a possible series).  

Give it its due, there was an absolutely terrific longshot in the first third and they took a tiny budget and made something very presentable.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2020)

Coherence -  when Amazon describes stuff as 'a mind-bending sci-fi thriller' it usually translates as 'really interesting'. And it was. Proper loved this.

Take Shelter - sorry, I'm shit with summarising films. Just take it that because I really enjoyed it, you might too


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 3, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Its the hunting for it thats the problem. The search is fucking awful and on tablet it obscures and hides things from you, just throwing those shitty "trending now" "popular horror" lists at you.


It's possibly the worst UI on the planet and always has been. Astonishing that they haven't sorted it out.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> It's possibly the worst UI on the planet and always has been. Astonishing that they haven't sorted it out.



I have it on the PS4 and the player is fine enough, though I'd like to be able to hide all the paid content.
I remember it being a little annoying on PS3.

It remembers and cues up what you've been watching previously, including if you finished a season and were waiting for a new one, so that's nice.  The "you might like" suggestions also seem reasonable (probably thanks to the same algorithm that helpfully suggests buying ball bearings and nails with your fertiliser).

The main bugbear for me is there is a banner which tells you the cast in any given scene, so you can see where a new character is coming before they turn up.  Annoying for any "reveals" so would like to be rid of that, though I haven't tried really hard to get rid aside from looking few a couple of menus.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 3, 2020)

My Fire TV has taken to stopping any Prime Video stream at least every ten minutes which is extremely annoying given that this is one of their own devices so should be optimised for it.  It's got so bad that I now find it more convenient to watch illegally obtained copies of the same stuff.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> My Fire TV has taken to stopping any Prime Video stream at least every ten minutes which is extremely annoying given that this is one of their own devices so should be optimised for it.  It's got so bad that I now find it more convenient to watch illegally obtained copies of the same stuff.


That sounds more like a network issue.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> That sounds more like a network issue.



I guess the test would be to try it on lappy/tablet/phone to check.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 3, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> It's possibly the worst UI on the planet and always has been. Astonishing that they haven't sorted it out.


It's total shite isn't it. I'm particularly irked by it pushing programmes that you can't watch 'free' on Prime or you need another service for.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2020)

The UI seems to be fairly standard, Netflix is similar. Still shit.

Its very hard to just get a straight list or a decent filter for genre or cast, buggered if I can find "what you've watched history" on the tablet either. 

Whats also annoying is the lack of subtitles for practically everything.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 3, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> The UI seems to be fairly standard, Netflix is similar. Still shit.



What annoys me with both of them is having to scroll through pictures that have been stupidly categorised. Proper genres with text titles would be far more helpful. The shit program synopses get my goat too (Netflix are the worst for this but Amazon not much better).


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 3, 2020)

It isn't.  Prime video is the ONLY service affected.  Netflix is fine, YouTube is fine, iPlayer is fine, All4 is fine, all on the same device.  Their own system just isn't working properly.

I'm an IT profesional by the way and know my network is in tiptop condition.  It's definitely not a network issue.


----------



## haushoch (Jun 3, 2020)

For Elliott Smith fans - Heaven adores you - documentary now streaming on Amazon Prime - really really good and totally worth watching.


----------



## T & P (Jun 4, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Coherence -  when Amazon describes stuff as 'a mind-bending sci-fi thriller' it usually translates as 'really interesting'. And it was. Proper loved this.


Watched this last night and came here to post about the same as you. Surprisingly engaging and thought-provoking. Not a film to watch if you're pissed or half-asleep though. The methodology the characters use to try to work things out is rather complex and once or twice I struggled to keep up. But it it didn't spoil the enjoyment of the film.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2020)

We watched The Borderlands last night Mrs Miggins , on your recommendation. Loved it, thank you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 4, 2020)

sojourner said:


> We watched The Borderlands last night Mrs Miggins , on your recommendation. Loved it, thank you!


You're very welcome


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> Watched this last night and came here to post about the same as you. Surprisingly engaging and thought-provoking. Not a film to watch if you're pissed or half-asleep though. The methodology the characters use to try to work things out is rather complex and once or twice I struggled to keep up. But it it didn't spoil the enjoyment of the film.


Ha, we struggled too, but I like that in a film, I fucking HATE being spoonfed anything. I also don't understand the concept of 'enjoyable crap telly' because it pisses me off in seconds.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 4, 2020)

Can't see who recommended Loudermilk first, it's got some proper laugh out loud moments.
Thanks


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Legend of Barney Thomson
> Robert Carlysle as a Glasgow barber with a terrifying mother who gets into an argument at work which ends in a nasty accident.... A very funny and dark comedy with great performances from Emma Thompson, Ray Winston, Ashley Jenson, Tom Courtenay and basically everyone else in it.


Mrs Miggins  - you have very similar tastes to mine. We watched this last night on your rec, and thought it was ace. Loads of actual laugh out loud moments, Emma Thompson was fanTAStic in it!! And Tom Courtenay  Hahaa. Brilliant


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 8, 2020)

Watched a film called Landlord (previously called slumlord and 13 cameras) which had a very good screen monster in the lead character. Pretty low budget and filmed 11 days, it comes with a nice punchline that I was sure must lead to something else. 

It did, a sequal called I SEE YOU (or 14 cameras).


I found them entertaining serial killer horror meets yuppies in peril flicks....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Dead Along the Way
> Another dark comedy. Low budget Irish film about gangsters, loan sharks and a couple of rather hopeless wedding photographers.


Watched this last night Mrs Miggins  - very funny, nicely structured, but gave us both nightmares


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 8, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Watched this last night Mrs Miggins  - very funny, nicely structured, but gave us both nightmares


It's good isn't it! I was totally sucked in from the opening scenes. Always a good sign x

You seem to be liking my recommendations. Please watch Extra Ordinary - it's great - another low budget Irish film. It's very funny.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's good isn't it! I was totally sucked in from the opening scenes. Always a good sign x
> 
> You seem to be liking my recommendations. Please watch Extra Ordinary - it's great - another low budget Irish film. It's very funny.


I AM very much loving your recs! I will stick this on my list right now to watch later  Thank you!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2020)

Watch Extra Ordinary | Prime Video
					

'Extra Ordinary' tells the story of Rose, a sweet and lonely small town driving instructor who must use her supernatural 'talent' to save the daughter of a local man from a washed up rock-star looking to use her in a satanic pact that will reignite his fame.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Is it this one?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2020)

It’s great, sojourner - do watch it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 9, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Watch Extra Ordinary | Prime Video
> 
> 
> 'Extra Ordinary' tells the story of Rose, a sweet and lonely small town driving instructor who must use her supernatural 'talent' to save the daughter of a local man from a washed up rock-star looking to use her in a satanic pact that will reignite his fame.
> ...


Yes - that's the one


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2020)

Okey dokey, I'll lash out a fiver on it then


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2020)

Extra Ordinary is well funny


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2020)

Looking forward to it now then - 3 people whose taste I trust love it


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2020)

It was fucking excellent   ohmygod though, imagine having to do all those takes with the jars    I now have a new man crush too - Barry Ward. What a good looking fella he is!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2020)

I laughed so much at that bit at the beginning with Rose sitting on the Pilates ball in her pants eating yoghurt. I knew it was gonna my sort of film after that


----------



## kabbes (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok, drop everything, I’ve just seen something you honestly have to watch.  It’s the bleakest, funniest, saddest documentary and it’s called Strongman.  

Remember The Wrestler starring Mickey Rourke? Imagine that was real but that the Mickey Rourke character has never even had the success in the first place. Also he’s not a wrestler but a guy who does “feats of strength”. But he still understands his world through a narrative of showmanship and performance, despite the reality actually being fucking _bleak_.

The documentary maker has just filmed him in his life— no voice over, no imposition of story. And yet the story created is rich and full.

I can’t even really explain it.  Just watch it, you won’t be sorry.  And if you don’t like the first fifteen minutes then you can turn it off anyway, because it’s really all the same idea.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2020)

Freehold - inventive Brit comedy 'horror'. It takes a thin plot a long way and offers a nice personal hygiene horror show from a great cast.

'Looks like a fish finger'


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2020)

I’ve finished The Expanse, and nearly finished Dark Matter. I’ll start with the former. I found it increasingly boring and dragging, with only the last 10 minutes of each episode having the right pace and being interesting. The plot overall also got less appealing with each passing season. If they’re going to do a fifth season they’d better refresh it a bit.

Dark Matter on the other hand has been a massive revelation. The series never pretends to be top drawer sci-fi series like Star Trek, yet  it delivers more clever twists and gripping storylines than most other series of the genre I can think of. Nearly 40 episodes in and they still manage to surprise you.

And I love the moral ambiguity from just about all characters including the decidedly good ones. No qualms about shooting a baddie in the face instead of doing the right thing and bringing them in to face justice, like the likes of Picard would do. And the death count among the main characters is far higher than you’d expect, which means you’re never quite sure if they’re all going to make it at the end of each episode.

As far as entertaining sci-fi/ thriller series go; this is excellent value indeed.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 12, 2020)

That's interesting, T & P  - I thought I'd love the Expanse but it bored me shitless. On your say so, I'll give Dark Matter a go 

My recommendation is Blow The Man Down. We watched it last night and it's a 5 star film for me. Absolutely fucking brilliant - the cast, the songs, the story. Loved it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2020)

sojourner said:


> That's interesting, T & P  - I thought I'd love the Expanse but it bored me shitless. On your say so, I'll give Dark Matter a go
> 
> My recommendation is Blow The Man Down. We watched it last night and it's a 5 star film for me. Absolutely fucking brilliant - the cast, the songs, the story. Loved it!


What's that about?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 12, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What's that about?


I hate summarising because I hate spoilers, and I know that my idea of spoilers isn't yours, so I'll just google that for you shall I? 






						Watch Blow The Man Down | Prime Video
					

Welcome to Easter Cove, a salty fishing village on the far reaches of Maine’s rocky coast. Grieving the loss of their mother and facing an uncertain future, Mary Beth and Priscilla Connolly cover up a gruesome run-in with a dangerous man. To conceal their crime, the sisters must go deeper into...



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## T & P (Jun 13, 2020)

.


sojourner said:


> I hate summarising because I hate spoilers, and I know that my idea of spoilers isn't yours, so I'll just google that for you shall I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. It was certainly very good and original, and we enjoyed it quite a bit. And if had come across it by chance and hadn’t seen your endorsement I might have given up 15 minutes in...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2020)

I thought Upload was OK for a bit of tat. . . but if the story doesn't make another season it's so pointless. Didn't really liek the romance element either.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 13, 2020)

Watched Walkabout on BFI Player extension.Can't help thinking that I must previously have seen only edited versions because there were a number of clips that I don't ever previously recall having seen.I've never been to Australia so once again I was blown away by this film.Bloody sad as well of course.Gf slept through the whole thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2020)

Duncan2 said:


> Watched Walkabout on BFI Player extension.Can't help thinking that I must previously have seen only edited versions because there were a number of clips that I don't ever previously recall having seen.I've never been to Australia so once again I was blown away by this film.Bloody sad as well of course.Gf slept through the whole thing.


Awesome film, and great soundtrack. I do recall the last couple of times I have seen it on television that I thought something was missing from when I saw it as a kid. I thought I was just imagining it. Maybe not.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Watch Extra Ordinary | Prime Video
> 
> 
> 'Extra Ordinary' tells the story of Rose, a sweet and lonely small town driving instructor who must use her supernatural 'talent' to save the daughter of a local man from a washed up rock-star looking to use her in a satanic pact that will reignite his fame.
> ...


If you are going to pay £4 to rent it on prime, it's probably better to pay for a month of £6 Netflix and get it for free.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If you are going to pay £4 to rent it on prime, it's probably better to pay for a month of £6 Netflix and get it for free.


Didn't know it was on Netflix


----------



## flypanam (Jun 13, 2020)

Over ten years late and after ignoring loads of recommendations from friends but I binged the 5 seasons of Friday Night Lights in a week. Lots of drama, tension, and fun.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Freehold - inventive Brit comedy 'horror'. It takes a thin plot a long way and offers a nice personal hygiene horror show from a great cast.
> 
> 'Looks like a fish finger'


Just watched that. Very good. Thank you.


----------



## Bwark (Jun 14, 2020)

I enjoyed upload, but felt it was probably aimed at a teen audience more than anything else. Would watch a season two if it came out, starting to worry there will be no new programmes to watch on a few months time what with everything being delayed by three virus.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just watched that. Very good. Thank you.



bits of it made me feel sick....like I doubled up...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 14, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> bits of it made me feel sick....like I doubled up...


The mouthwash?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The mouthwash?



The Knickers......urgh


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 14, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Knickers......urgh


Oh god!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 14, 2020)

Bwark said:


> I enjoyed upload, but felt it was probably aimed at a teen audience more than anything else. Would watch a season two if it came out, starting to worry there will be no new programmes to watch on a few months time what with everything being delayed by three virus.


Yeah, it started out obviously adult, but the story telling is on a par with what I would let my thirteen year old daughter watch. More light teen comedy than dark drama, but then with adult sex and murder chucked in.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2020)

Watched 1 episode of Dark Matter and hated it T & P  Characters 2 dimensional, dialogue and acting pants, skimpy clothing on main female character whose authority was then undermined further by her being objectified by all 3 men. Like watching a fkn 70s throwback. Shite.

BUT this gave us the chance to start watching Upload, which is absolutely brilliant in every way!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If you are going to pay £4 to rent it on prime, it's probably better to pay for a month of £6 Netflix and get it for free.


Bollocks. Didn't even think to check.


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Watched 1 episode of Dark Matter and hated it T & P  Characters 2 dimensional, dialogue and acting pants, skimpy clothing on main female character whose authority was then undermined further by her being objectified by all 3 men. Like watching a fkn 70s throwback. Shite.
> 
> BUT this gave us the chance to start watching Upload, which is absolutely brilliant in every way!


I was going to suggest give it a chance, but if you hated it so much I don’t think it’ll improve enough to work for you


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 14, 2020)

Watched the first louder milk. Passed the time but nothing more. Is it worth continuing with? Preacher seems to have found it's stride (series 4) deviating from the comic, but I only seem to watch it half drunk or washing up etc .


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 14, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Wolf is the best character


COCK-PIRATE! 
such a shame that there will never be a scenario in which I can use that accusation


----------



## nagapie (Jun 14, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched the first louder milk. Passed the time but nothing more. Is it worth continuing with? Preacher seems to have found it's stride (series 4) deviating from the comic, but I only seem to watch it half drunk or washing up etc .


I watched the first two episodes yesterday after seeing it recommended here, have no intention of watching any more.


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> The Vast of Night
> 
> 
> Watch it, go watch it now. Don't bother looking up anything about it, just go in cold
> ...


I’m only half way through it and was coming here to to thoroughly endorse it without bothering to finish it. Never mind the plot (which I’m enjoying anyway), the cinematography and the way it’s filmed alone makes it highly watchable.

Apparently the director’s first film as well. Fuck me! One to watch for sure, and one of the most confident and original debut films I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched the first louder milk. Passed the time but nothing more. Is it worth continuing with? Preacher seems to have found it's stride (series 4) deviating from the comic, but I only seem to watch it half drunk or washing up etc .


I got slightly disillusioned with S3 of Preacher, but I thought S4 was very good. Frankly I’m amazed that any major studio picked it up and was allowed to support it for four seasons- because it makes Life of Brian look like a pro-Christian propaganda film by comparison


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 15, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Ok, drop everything, I’ve just seen something you honestly have to watch.  It’s the bleakest, funniest, saddest documentary and it’s called Strongman.
> 
> Remember The Wrestler starring Mickey Rourke? Imagine that was real but that the Mickey Rourke character has never even had the success in the first place. Also he’s not a wrestler but a guy who does “feats of strength”. But he still understands his world through a narrative of showmanship and performance, despite the reality actually being fucking _bleak_.
> 
> ...



Ta, sounds right up my street.



T & P said:


> I’m only half way through it and was coming here to to thoroughly endorse it without bothering to finish it. Never mind the plot (which I’m enjoying anyway), the cinematography and the way it’s filmed alone makes it highly watchable.
> 
> Apparently the director’s first film as well. Fuck me! One to watch for sure, and one of the most confident and original debut films I’ve seen in a while.



Right? As someone said upthread, that opening shot! Imagine doing that with all the dialogue and it just felt so real, a proper little window into someone else's world. And then it just takes you with it, to the point that analysing it now I'm not sure that the ending would have stood up without the genius of everything that came before. Bloody brilliant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I watched the first two episodes yesterday after seeing it recommended here, have no intention of watching any more.





T & P said:


> I got slightly disillusioned with S3 of Preacher, but I thought S4 was very good. Frankly I’m amazed that any major studio picked it up and was allowed to support it for four seasons- because it makes Life of Brian look like a pro-Christian propaganda film by comparison


Indeed. I thought series 1 was waaaaay off track, but it picked up at the beginning of S2, before dropping the ball again. Maybe for budget reasons they spend way too much time in one place when it would make sense to move on. Season 4 is looking pretty good so far. Herr Starr is great casting, as is Cassidy, (though very watered down into a fairly likeable sort). Hated Dominic Cummings as preacher to start with, but from series two he really grew into the role.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2020)

watched the first episode of Upload - will keep watching it as I like the premise but so far it's looking more like The Good Place than The Office and Parks & Rec, in that they seemed to have spent too much time constructing the high concept plots and not enough time writing funny jokes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Indeed. I thought series 1 was waaaaay off track, but it picked up at the beginning of S2, before dropping the ball again. Maybe for budget reasons they spend way too much time in one place when it would make sense to move on. Season 4 is looking pretty good so far. Herr Starr is great casting, as is Cassidy, (though very watered down into a fairly likeable sort). Hated *Dominic Cummings* as preacher to start with, but from series two he really grew into the role.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Herr Starr is great casting, as is Cassidy, (though very watered down into a fairly likeable sort). Hated Dominic Cummings as preacher to start with, but from series two he really grew into the role.



Herr Starr is certainly the star of the show.
Thought Cummings was perfect as the preacher from the start, but then I don't know the comics.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2020)

8ball said:


> Herr Starr is certainly the star of the show.
> Thought Cummings was perfect as the preacher from the start, but then I don't know the comics.


it's Cooper, you silly sausages!


----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> it's Cooper, you silly sausages!



Oh.

And I was thinking what a good job they did with his hair.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2020)

T & P said:


> I was going to suggest give it a chance, but if you hated it so much I don’t think it’ll improve enough to work for you


I generally find a good rule of thumb is that if the cast are all young and slick as fuck, the women skimpily dressed with full make up (really? on a fucking space ship with work to do?) and there's no one with any oddness at all, and the dialogue could have been written by a 12 year old, it's gonna be shite 

Sad thing is, the story itself had potential. I just couldn't get past all the irritating shit to get to it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2020)

Currently been wowed by season 4 of The Expanse.  The ships and set design are pretty magnificent for a television show.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


>


Whoops. Some amazing whoops indeed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> it's Cooper, you silly sausages!


It's even my actual surname, crazy slip of the fingers.


----------



## Bwark (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah, borderline TV  bit like marmite but can sometimes capture one's attention


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2020)

Oooo, started watching Tales From The Loop last night. Two episodes in and totally hooked.

_"Inspired by the wondrous paintings of Simon Stålenhag, Tales from the Loop explores the mind-bending adventures of the people who live above the Loop, a machine built to unlock and explore the mysteries of the universe - making things previously relegated to science fiction, possible. "_


----------



## MBV (Jun 16, 2020)

Is this the Strongman doc: kabbes


----------



## kabbes (Jun 16, 2020)

dfm said:


> Is this the Strongman doc: kabbes



Yes!  That’s the one.  A “strange and strangely beautiful movie” is the perfect description.


----------



## T & P (Jun 29, 2020)

The Signal. A low relatively low budget yet well made sci-fi film that turned out to be not just unpredictable and keeps you wondering wtf is going on (in a good way) throughout, but a bit of a mindfuck as well.

I was worried the highly mysterious events that take place would be left unexplained or  have a shit cop out explanation a la Lost, as so many films and series tend to do now, but even though I had to look it up online afterwards to make sure I got it right, the ending was not just satisfying but a good twist, even if you might see it coming. A very decent weekend film.









						The Signal (2014 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 1, 2020)

The Tick ,funny and addictive half hour episodes ,i lost my entire weekend watching two season, well half , the rest went to stuff not on prime.


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2020)

We watched a horror-comedy film called I had a Bloody Good Time at House Harker. Okay, let me make a disclaimer first: this is a crowdfunded film written, produced and directed by amateurs (or semi-amateurs at best), and in a nutshell, it is, well, crap.

However, it is the good kind of crap if you take my meaning, and fairly funny at places. In fact better overall than studio-funded and produced low budget films of the genre. So if you fancy some brainless watchable entertainment and bear in mind this is an amateur effort with minimal budget, you could do a lot worse than this.





__





						Watch I Had a Bloody Good Time at House Harker | Prime Video
					

This brilliant retro-style vampire tale promises a



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2020)

House, Japanese horror from 1977.

It defies explanation but it’s amazing, one of the trippiest films I’ve ever seen if not the trippiest. Odd cuts, weird effects, but there’s so much going on in every scene and the films filled with so much energy it kind of works.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2020)

Crispy said:


> A bit behind the trend here, but Black Sails is ripping good fun isn't it?



When i started watching it i thought it was cheesy awfulness (and how do they all have such perfect teeth?) but it just gets better and better and by the end it's something quite special.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2020)

tommers said:


> When i started watching it i thought it was cheesy awfulness (and how do they all have such perfect teeth?) but it just gets better and better and by the end it's something quite special.


Yes, absolutely fantastic. Everything wraps up about as well as you could have hoped. A few spoiler-ish thoughts


Spoiler



Somehow nearly everyone in the carribean in the early 1700s has a masters in psychology and self reflection
I will never be able to watch Muppet Treasure Island the same way again
Did any alliance/friendship remain unbroken for the whole run? Pretty sure everyone has a knife or five in their back by the end.
Disappointing that the slaves/maroons only got 4 named characters.
The Japanese guy never did get a spoken line. 4 seasons and not a peep!


----------



## T & P (Jul 18, 2020)

First few episodes of S2 of Doom Patrol are now available- but only if you have a Starzplay add-on subscription.

What I’m really craving for is the next season of The Boys. It’s the works but sadly I think we’re still in for a long wait until it comes out. S1 was fucking great.


----------



## Chz (Jul 18, 2020)

T & P said:


> First few episodes of S2 of Doom Patrol are now available- but only if you have a Starzplay add-on subscription.
> 
> What I’m really craving for is the next season of The Boys. It’s the works but sadly I think we’re still in for a long wait until it comes out. S1 was fucking great.


It's due in September.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2020)

T & P said:


> The Signal. A low relatively low budget yet well made sci-fi film that turned out to be not just unpredictable and keeps you wondering wtf is going on (in a good way) throughout, but a bit of a mindfuck as well.
> 
> I was worried the highly mysterious events that take place would be left unexplained or  have a shit cop out explanation a la Lost, as so many films and series tend to do now, but even though I had to look it up online afterwards to make sure I got it right, the ending was not just satisfying but a good twist, even if you might see it coming. A very decent weekend film.
> 
> ...


I thought it was a bit of a mess tbh.


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2020)

Chz said:


> It's due in September.


Decided to rewatch S1. Enjoying it more than first time around


----------



## Dan U (Jul 21, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Yes, absolutely fantastic. Everything wraps up about as well as you could have hoped. A few spoiler-ish thoughts
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



One of the rare things I've watched through twice. Loved it


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2020)

Watched season 1 of Preacher, which is from the same writer as The Boys. Enjoyably bonkers but character development is a bit rushed/flawed. Gilgun and Negga are absolutely standouts, mind.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2020)

sojourner said:


> That's interesting, T & P  - I thought I'd love the Expanse but it bored me shitless. On your say so, I'll give Dark Matter a go
> 
> My recommendation is Blow The Man Down. We watched it last night and it's a 5 star film for me. Absolutely fucking brilliant - the cast, the songs, the story. Loved it!


Just watched this - it's good yeah!
Loved the music in it. I do love a sea shanty.


----------



## T & P (Jul 22, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Watched season 1 of Preacher, which is from the same writer as The Boys. Enjoyably bonkers but character development is a bit rushed/flawed. Gilgun and Negga are absolutely standouts, mind.


There’s one season (can’t remember which, could be 3) that I found significantly worse than the others, and the pace can sometimes be a bit slow, but overall mad enough to work. The last season is great, so worth sticking on

Don’t want to spoil it but let’s say there are some very bold role reversals for a few of the supposedly greatest and most evil figures in human history. Makes Family Guy feel like Songs of Praise


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2020)

We watched Miss Violence the other night. I'd say if you were into bleak and deep with slow disclosure, this is the film for you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2020)

sojourner said:


> We watched Miss Violence the other night. I'd say if you were into bleak and deep with slow disclosure, this is the film for you.


Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## T & P (Jul 23, 2020)

On reading the various positive reviews of Black Sails above we’ve decided to give it a go. Only on ep 3 but enjoying it already


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

I rather enjoyed this for easy Sunday night viewing 












						How to Build a Girl review – enjoyably rough-and-ready
					

Wobbly Wolverhampton accent and all, American actor Beanie Feldstein carries this hard-to-resist adaptation of a coming-of-age bestseller




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## T & P (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> I rather enjoyed this for easy Sunday night viewing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Decided to watch it after reading your post and yes, it is pretty decent . 

Loads of supporting roles and cameos by well established actors and TV personalities as well. The director must be a popular and well liked figure in the British film scene I guess...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2020)

T & P said:


> Decided to watch it after reading your post and yes, it is pretty decent .
> 
> Loads of supporting roles and cameos by well established actors and TV personalities as well. The director must be a popular and well liked figure in the British film scene I guess...


Coky Giedroyc, sister of Mel off of Mel & Sue, descendent of Polish/Lithuanian nobility and married to a baronet


----------



## T & P (Aug 1, 2020)

Started to rewatch Future Man. Enjoying even more than the first time round . Incredible that it has flown under the radar so much. It deserves much more recognition- one of the best comedy series in years.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 1, 2020)

Wolf is an incredible character


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah, recommendation here too for Future Man, I've made it to S3. Light watching tbs but funny and with many refs. to cinema and games just makes it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 5, 2020)

T & P said:


> We watched a horror-comedy film called I had a Bloody Good Time at House Harker. Okay, let me make a disclaimer first: this is a crowdfunded film written, produced and directed by amateurs (or semi-amateurs at best), and in a nutshell, it is, well, crap.
> 
> However, it is the good kind of crap if you take my meaning, and fairly funny at places. In fact better overall than studio-funded and produced low budget films of the genre. So if you fancy some brainless watchable entertainment and bear in mind this is an amateur effort with minimal budget, you could do a lot worse than this.
> 
> ...


It is crap isn't it?
I managed about 25 minutes.


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It is crap isn't it?
> I managed about 25 minutes.


Oh it is _very_ crap. But we stuck with it, and it kind of grew on us by the end.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 5, 2020)

T & P said:


> Oh it is _very_ crap. But we stuck with it, and it kind of grew on us by the end.


I tried but they all just annoyed me too much


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 9, 2020)

Trying to watch Vast of the Night but subtitles are only available in Malaysian apparently.  Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 9, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> Trying to watch Vast of the Night but subtitles are only available in Malaysian apparently.  Or am I doing something wrong?


There's loads of subtitle and audio options. Which do you need?


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> Trying to watch Vast of the Night but subtitles are only available in Malaysian apparently.  Or am I doing something wrong?


It comes with subtitles in lots of languages, including English.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 10, 2020)

Reno said:


> It comes with subtitles in lots of languages, including English.
> 
> View attachment 225846


Thanks for that.  For some reason, I cannot change it from Bahasa Melayu on my TV, it doesn't give me that option.  I need it in English as my hearing isn't good.  Will have another go!


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 10, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> Thanks for that.  For some reason, I cannot change it from Bahasa Melayu on my TV, it doesn't give me that option.  I need it in English as my hearing isn't good.  Will have another go!


OK, I logged into Prime on my computer, changed it to English there and now it's OK on the TV.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 11, 2020)

I was given a recommendation of The Green Inferno. I should have known better. One of the shittest films I've ever seen. Doesn't even deliver on the torture porn/gore that it's supposed to be.

Rubbish.

Horribly racist as well. Don't bother


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2020)

This might only be available if you have a Hulu add-on, so apologies if it’s not available ‘for free’ on Prime. Just discovered and started watching The Great, a genre-bending farcical comedy about Catherine the Great. I had not heard of this before but it has some well known talent and very good critic reviews. It’s by the same writer who wrote The Favourite.









						The Great
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com
				




Not vintage so far but certainly more than sufficiently amusing and entertaining.


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2020)

On the other hand, whereas I reasonably enjoy S1 of Doom Patrol, S2 is not really doing it for me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 13, 2020)

T & P said:


> On the other hand, whereas I reasonably enjoy S1 of Doom Patrol, S2 is not really doing it for me.


Was that on prime? I didn't think it was. Anyway I gave up after about three episodes so you did better than me. Can't believe it got a second series.


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Was that on prime? I didn't think it was. Anyway I gave up after about three episodes so you did better than me. Can't believe it got a second series.


It is but it might well be behind the Starzplay add-on paywall.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 14, 2020)

T & P said:


> This might only be available if you have a Hulu add-on, so apologies if it’s not available ‘for free’ on Prime. Just discovered and started watching The Great, a genre-bending farcical comedy about Catherine the Great. I had not heard of this before but it has some well known talent and very good critic reviews. It’s by the same writer who wrote The Favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bloody loved that. Got the free trial of Hulu and binged it. Brilliant. Historically, nonsense, but the characters are fantastic and the acting is all superb and it's funny as hell and has the right level of pathos. Recommended.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2020)

T & P said:


> It is but it might well be behind the Starzplay add-on paywall.


Ah right, of course. Then practically everything is on prime if you don't mind paying £3 per episode.


----------



## MBV (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm enjoying the Bureau which is a French spy caper. As you'd expect some of it is implausible but this doesn't spoil it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2020)

dfm said:


> I'm enjoying the Bureau which is a French spy caper. As you'd expect some of it is implausible but this doesn't spoil it.


 
????


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 14, 2020)

T & P said:


> This might only be available if you have a Hulu add-on, so apologies if it’s not available ‘for free’ on Prime. Just discovered and started watching The Great, a genre-bending farcical comedy about Catherine the Great. I had not heard of this before but it has some well known talent and very good critic reviews. It’s by the same writer who wrote The Favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just watched about 20 mins of this and I absolutely adore it! I love these series now where historical accuracy is thrown to the wind and we get great frock and 21st century mores on the past. But somehow it feels more accurate because I feel human nature does not change.

Catherine the Great has been decried for her sexual appetite and bad things have been said about her. Maybe she just had precisely that - a sexual appetite - but at the time, this was not considered a good thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 14, 2020)

I think what I like about these new things is that although 21st century language is used, the way they actually spoke to one another would have sounded the same at the time.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2020)

I just watched Knives Out and massively enjoyed it. Twists and turns and a genuine heart behind it all.  The kabbess only lasted 25 minutes but this is twice as long as she normally manages with a film, so that’s maybe not as negative as it sounds.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 16, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> I bloody loved that. Got the free trial of Hulu and binged it. Brilliant. Historically, nonsense, but the characters are fantastic and the acting is all superb and it's funny as hell and has the right level of pathos. Recommended.


This ^^

After my slightly drunken musings on Friday evening, I've been watching this at every available moment and I absolutely love it. It's superb.

It has some of my favourite actors in it and the chap playing the emperor is fantastic. Mad, cruel, self absorbed, exciting, utterly unaware of what a massive cunt he is. Which is exactly how I imagine such people may have been.

I love the crazy aunt as well. I want her to be my friend.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> This ^^
> 
> After my slightly drunken musings on Friday evening, I've been watching this at every available moment and I absolutely love it. It's superb.
> 
> ...



Huzzah!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 18, 2020)

Handmaids Tale really is very good.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 19, 2020)

Public Service Announcement: I meant the free trial of Starzplay, which also has Counterpart and Castle Rock, both v good. Counterpart works even tho cancelled after S2 (in fact I suspect it stopped it turning into a load of old shite) and S1 of Castle Rock is excellent and worth the whole thing for the one episode that revolves around the mother; absolutely stand out beautiful film making, just amazing. You'll know it when you see it.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 20, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Public Service Announcement: I meant the free trial of Starzplay, which also has Counterpart and Castle Rock, both v good. Counterpart works even tho cancelled after S2 (in fact I suspect it stopped it turning into a load of old shite) and S1 of Castle Rock is excellent and worth the whole thing for the one episode that revolves around the mother; absolutely stand out beautiful film making, just amazing. You'll know it when you see it.



That episode is one of the saddest things I've ever seen


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 20, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> That episode is one of the saddest things I've ever seen



And beautiful though, right?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Counterpart works even tho cancelled after S2 (in fact I suspect it stopped it turning into a load of old shite)


Enjoyed this a lot and it wrapped up pretty well I thought.
You can tell the actors really enjoyed playing two versions of themselves


----------



## T & P (Aug 20, 2020)

Nearly half way though The Great and still enjoying it. It has the right blend of comedy and drama/ darkness, some very quotable lines


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 21, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> And beautiful though, right?



very, it was exceptionally well done.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 21, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Enjoyed this a lot and it wrapped up pretty well I thought.
> You can tell the actors really enjoyed playing two versions of themselves



JK Simmons was particularly good at it I thought, both parts utterly believable.

I really loved it and was actually glad there was no more, as you say, it wrapped pretty well and saved me from losing interest halfway through S3 or 4


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 22, 2020)

T & P said:


> Nearly half way though The Great and still enjoying it. It has the right blend of comedy and drama/ darkness, some very quotable lines


Finished The Great last night. I think it's just excellent. One of the best things I've seen in a while. I'm left feeling sad it's over.


----------



## T & P (Aug 22, 2020)

A bit of family-friendly superhero comedy action:* Stargirl.* Watched the first episode last night and it was very entertaining. Massive ratings on Rotten Tomatoes as well









						DC's Stargirl
					

Synopsis:High school student Courtney Whitmore inspires an unlikely group of young heroes to stop the villains of the past.




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## kabbes (Aug 26, 2020)

I watched Stargirl.  It was okay if you’re a genre fan, but not great even then.  I’ve been rewatching Buffy recently and Stargirl suffers hugely in the comparison.  It feels a bit superhero-teen-by-numbers.

I’m currently on season two of Archer, which I’d never previously heard of but apparently won massive plaudits as well as a tonne of awards back in the early 2010s.  It’s an animated spy agency spoof, with the main character (Sterling Archer) voiced by the same guy who does Bob in Bob’s Burgers.  It’s crude, inappropriate and hugely, laugh-out-loud funny.   Archer himself is a narcissistic, mumbling, misogynistic arsehole that everybody hates, just how James Bond would actually be in real life.  But the rest of the characters are just as distinctively awful.  Give it a watch.

I’m also half way through the second season of Hanna, which is honestly brilliant.  It took a bit of time to warm up but it’s a beautifully psychological joy.  Also, the music is worth a special mention.  It’s done by the same people that did the music from DEVS, if you saw that, and rises to the level of being an integral feature of the experience.


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2020)

Season 2 of The Boys has landed


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 5, 2020)

T & P said:


> Season 2 of The Boys has landed



Lucy


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Lucy


It was sad but also funny as.

As an aside thought, I was checking the various actors last night on IMDB and was interested to see that the woman who plays Becca Butcher was a regular character in The Flash series a few years ago.

Given that The Seven are a direct parody of the Justice League superheroes and an overall critique of the lucrative genre, and that it’s fair to assume DC Comics must be less than happy about the existence of this series, I wonder if she left The Flash in bad terms and jumped at the chance to be in this as a fuck you to DC Comics...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 6, 2020)

I watched The Flash and genuinely can't remember her being in it.


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> I watched The Flash and genuinely can't remember her being in it.


Apoarently she was one Patty Spivot, was there for about 10 episodes I think. So not a main character but a reasonably recurring one.


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2020)

Watched the first three the other night.  Straight back into the swing.  What does appear to be annoying is that I can’t get subs for the non-English dialogue without getting subs for the English too, iyswim


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2020)

belboid said:


> Watched the first three the other night.  Straight back into the swing.  What does appear to be annoying is that I can’t get subs for the non-English dialogue without getting subs for the English too, iyswim


I know, it happens often enough in both Amazon and Netflix. Once the foreign dialogue started to go on for a while I rightly guessed the audience was meant to know what they were saying and turned the subtitles on.

I first discovered the issue when watching the film Snowpiercer on Netflix, after the Korean father and daughter had a very long talk at the climax of the story. Had to rewind and watched the other scenes again with the subs on.

Anyway, I was very pleased to see that S2 has kept up the quality and enjoyment of S1.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 10, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’m currently on season two of Archer, which I’d never previously heard of but apparently won massive plaudits as well as a tonne of awards back in the early 2010s.  It’s an animated spy agency spoof, with the main character (Sterling Archer) voiced by the same guy who does Bob in Bob’s Burgers.



Check out the Bob/Archer crossover episode.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 10, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Check out the Bob/Archer crossover episode.


I did a few days ago!  First, I got to the amazing episode of Archer where they render the Bobs Burgers family as Archer characters.  Then I saw the fan-made episode where the Archer characters are done in BB style.  Both great, but it’s seeing Bob’s family as hyperreal grotesques that really got me.


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2020)

Is Archer on Amazon now as well? Anyways, the first 5-6 seasons were fucking great for me, then it went gradually downhill- one of the latest seasons was positively dragging. However S10, based in space, was back to the series' best.

Many memorable episodes overall but the one when he's entrusted with safeguarding an underage Russian oligarch's daughter at a ski resort who keeps trying to shag him is absolutely vintage


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 10, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I did a few days ago!  First, I got to the amazing episode of Archer where they render the Bobs Burgers family as Archer characters.  Then I saw the fan-made episode where the Archer characters are done in BB style.  Both great, but it’s seeing Bob’s family as hyperreal grotesques that really got me.


I haven't seen the fan made thing.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 11, 2020)

They employed him to work on Bob’s Burgers after seeing this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 11, 2020)

kabbes said:


> They employed him to work on Bob’s Burgers after seeing this



It's good work, but the cut up dialogue really shows, and it's not actually funny, or a good story. 

Pretty good job though, I understand the limitations.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 11, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's good work, but the cut up dialogue really shows, and it's not actually funny, or a good story.
> 
> Pretty good job though, I understand the limitations.


I agree with that.  The realisation of the Archer characters is still good though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 11, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I agree with that.  The realisation of the Archer characters is still good though


Yes, very good indeed. Glad they gave him a job, it must have been quite tough work, and apart from a few dodgy arm movements and what not, it really looks the part.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2020)

Rich Hill, a documentary film about 3 young lads growing up in a deprived town in America. Pretty upsetting but done in a completely unmawkish and non-patronising way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2020)

The Boys S2 - not finding it as thrilling as S1 and Urban’s Dick Van Dyke impression is really starting to grate, but at least they’re releasing it properly with weekly episodes, so it feels more like an event and gives you time to digest.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 17, 2020)

I think in some ways it’s even better than S2.  Time will tell though — can only really judge it when it’s complete.


----------



## T & P (Sep 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> The Boys S2 - not finding it as thrilling as S1 and Urban’s Dick Van Dyke impression is really starting to grate, but at least they’re releasing it properly with weekly episodes, so it feels more like an event and gives you time to digest.


First couple of episodes I was certainly slightly underwhelmed but it has picked up from episode 3.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2020)

Watched 'Room' last night. I recommend it. 
Not to be confused with 'The Room', which I don't recommend.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 23, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not to be confused with 'The Room', which I don't recommend.


😲


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 23, 2020)

belboid said:


> Watched the first three the other night.  Straight back into the swing.  What does appear to be annoying is that I can’t get subs for the non-English dialogue without getting subs for the English too, iyswim


I had that same problem. There was just a box where the subtitles should be. I turned subtitles on and back off again, et voila, English subtitles appeared for the non-English bits.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not to be confused with 'The Room', which I don't recommend.


Can be fun with a few beers an a crowd.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> Can be fun with a few beers an a crowd.


Sadly I can't have either right now.


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched 'Room' last night. I recommend it.
> Not to be confused with 'The Room', which I don't recommend.


I’ve been expressing exactly the same sentiment and message regarding ‘Circle’ and ‘The Circle’.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2020)

I feel like that about Ring and The Ring.


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> I feel like that about Ring and The Ring.


Goddamn it, you have now got me thinking trying to remember other similar examples


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> I’ve been expressing exactly the same sentiment and message regarding ‘Circle’ and ‘The Circle’.


I've only seen one. Which one is the good one?


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2020)

To be fair I haven’t seen The Circle so very inappropriate for me to make that statement, but I seem to remember meh reviews and a not particularly exciting premise. Has nothing to do with the plot of the other film anyway.

Circle is by no means a work of art or without flaws, but is a superb late Saturday night cheap and cheerful sci-Fi thriller, and thought provoking to boot.

And far more so due to the fact that this is a _very_ low budget film- it probably makes Cube look like Inception by comparison. Without spoiling it I can only say that its very premise provides a higher and more frequent amount of thrills. Every two minutes to be precise, as those who’ve seen it will remember  

Highly recommended so long as one is happy to sit down to watch a cheap entertainment flick and doesn’t demand any more of it.

PS If you’re going to say this is the Circle film you saw and didn’t like it, I’m going to be upset


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> To be fair I haven’t seen The Circle so very inappropriate for me to make that statement, but I seem to remember meh reviews and a not particularly exciting premise. Has nothing to do with the plot of the other film anyway.
> 
> Circle is by no means a work of art or without flaws, but is a superb late Saturday night cheap and cheerful sci-Fi thriller, and thought provoking to boot.
> 
> ...


Circle is the one I saw.
I agree with all of your comments. Watched over a couple of drinks with my brother and worked well in that scenario. How will it end???? Certainly did they best they could withe the premise and the micro budget. Something different and quite enjoyable, but not something I would ever watch again. If it had been something you accidentally caught late at night on channel 4 as a teen, it would be the kind of thing that sticks with you forever.

Sounds like I am giving it perhaps more praise than it deserves.


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I had that same problem. There was just a box where the subtitles should be. I turned subtitles on and back off again, et voila, English subtitles appeared for the non-English bits.


I don’t know what I did last night, but ep5 was appropriately subbed without be doing anything - that I remember.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 24, 2020)

belboid said:


> I don’t know what I did last night, but ep5 was appropriately subbed without be doing anything - that I remember.


A couple of days ago I started getting correct subtitles. Previously even high profile shows like the Boys wouldn't have subs for the foreign conversations unless you had all the English subtitles on.  However I have also had subtitles popping up when I haven't asked for them.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2020)

I too had subtitle issues last night.  I was watching the latest episode of The Boys and there is a scene where people speak in Russian with subtitles.  For some inexplicable reason my subtitles were in German.  I turned on full CC English subtitles for a bit and then turned them off again and that seemed to fix it — English translations for foreign speech once again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2020)

When I first tried prime (last year I think) all the sound was two or three frames out of sync with the picture. This month it's been fine but it still drifts now an then. Watched  film last night and at the end it was way off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When I first tried prime (last year I think) all the sound was two or three frames out of sync with the picture. This month it's been fine but it still drifts now an then. Watched  film last night and at the end it was way off.


 Prime subs do my nut. Always out of sync, or non existent, or plain wrong


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2020)

The one thing I do like about prime over amazon is the weird stuff you find in searches. It's quite easy to get to the bottom of what is available on Netflix, but type something random into Prime and you can open up a whole new worm hole of films. 

I also have no idea how it works but I did a search for 'cannibal' the other day (looking for cannibal holocaust - which was there!) and it came up with all these other 'cannibal' films, but right slap bang in the middle of them all it also included Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2020)

There are some great niche music documentaries there - loads on punk for example


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2020)

Prime has some great documentaries and no good way of really finding any of them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> There are some great niche music documentaries there - loads on punk for example


That is very true. Some are pretty shit, but I reloaded just last night (searching 'music') and a whole load of new ones are included. I quite like music documentaries (and reading autobiographies) even if I am not mad keen on the music itself. 

There is also quite a good selection of modern low budget sci fi. Always a bit hit and miss, but I like to see people work with science fiction ideas and concepts and lack of budget means that don't get Michel Bayed to death 20 minutes in. 
May mind hasn't been 'blown' by any I have seen yet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Prime has some great documentaries and no good way of really finding any of them.


Have you tried typing in 'documentary', and they type of documentary you would like to see? So far it seems to work for me. I think the engine is exactly the same at the regular Amazon search.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2020)

Why don’t people just research what they want to see instead of relying on some shitty algorithm? It’s like relying on IMDb ratings when choosing films


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Why don’t people just research what they want to see instead of relying on some shitty algorithm? It’s like relying on IMDb ratings when choosing films


Sometimes you just want to browse “documentaries” as a category and come across things you wouldn’t necessarily find with a directed search.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Sometimes you just want to browse “documentaries” as a category and come across things you wouldn’t necessarily find with a directed search.


And what is stopping you typing in 'documentary' into the prime search? 

I just did it and got an hour long documentary on the history of the fart. 




__





						Watch Fart: A Documentary | Prime Video
					

Why is farting so funny and why don't we talk about it? Dive into the history of passing gas, with notable appearances from celebrities such as Dr. Methane (aka



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2020)

Bah, I've just added a million documentaries to my watch list now. I'm going to have to pay for another months subscription.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Sometimes you just want to browse “documentaries” as a category and come across things you wouldn’t necessarily find with a directed search.


I usually check who’s made or distributed it first. Dogwoof distribute quality documentaries:








						Dogwoof Documentaries
					

Welcome to Dogwoof, the cinema documentary specialist.  Dogwoof brought you Blackfish, Free Solo, Apollo 11 and more. We specialise in production, world sales and UK theatrical distribution for the best cinema documentaries.




					dogwoof.com


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> And what is stopping you typing in 'documentary' into the prime search?


Nothing now you’ve given me the idea.  It’s OU I was responding to, who thought I should know what I wanted before I even turned on the television.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Nothing now you’ve given me the idea.  It’s OU I was responding to, who thought I should know what I wanted before I even turned on the television.


On the surface Prime appears to have quite a limited selection. It takes a looooong time to really start offering you up things that you might want to watch, and even then it's usually new or popular choices (The recommend for you on prime section of the front page). 
You just have to go looking for yourself really. When I hear something is good I usually just to a search to see if it is free on prime. Films (big or small) seem to flop in and out of being free quite quickly. It's worth nosing around as there are all sorts of weird short films and experimental stuff in there that they probably bought in a bulk deal.


----------



## T & P (Sep 26, 2020)

United States of Tara. A comedy-drama series about a married woman with a family (Toni Collette) living with DID (multiple personality disorder in old money).

Her condition is treated respectfully rather than being a comedy vehicle. She has several split personalities including a teenager and a 1950s suburban wife, and many conflicts and situations arise when her alter egos take over.

Nearly finished S1, and enjoying it a lot. It gets better with every episode.









						United States of Tara - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2020)

Absolutely hated episode 1 of Tara - gutted, cos I usually love anything with Toni Collette in.

We watched An English Haunting last night. A modern film made to look like the old Hammer Horror films. Enjoyed it, pretty old skool ghost story, some excellent jump-scares, with some ridiculously daft stuff in it too.


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2020)

....


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> ....


and what did you think of it?


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2020)

belboid said:


> and what did you think of it?


Posted in the wrong thread, now put this where it was supposed to go.


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> Posted in the wrong thread, now put this where it was supposed to go.


if that doesn’t merit a permaban I don’t know what does


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2020)

Mary Poppins Quits. 

Worth it just for the line "Well that's just supercalifagilsitcexpialibullshit"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2020)

How to build a girl.

Acceptable film. Got that lady from Booksmart in.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2020)

Started watching 'Fart', a documentary on the history of farts. The wife has walked out saying it's disgusting.


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Started watching 'Fart', a documentary on the history of farts. The wife has walked out saying it's disgusting.


Subject is up my alley. But is it any good? I guess due to not having nearly as large a catalogue as Netflix, Amazon has a large number of programmes to complement their premium and make up the numbers that is truly atrocious.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> Subject is up my alley.


indeed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> Subject is up my alley. But is it any good? I guess due to not having nearly as large a catalogue as Netflix, Amazon has a large number of programmes to complement their premium and make up the numbers that is truly atrocious.


Prime does have quite a large catalogue,  it just doesn't appear in the main page and recommended section in the same way as netflix. You have to actually search for it. A whole load of dross too, but a rather large amount of surprises, films mostly. I actually thought it had far more than Netflix.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 1, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Prime does have quite a large catalogue,  it just doesn't appear in the main page and recommended section in the same way as netflix. You have to actually search for it. A whole load of dross too, but a rather large amount of surprises, films mostly. I actually thought it had far more than Netflix.


Yes, Amazon has far more content than Netflix, although you do have to pay extra for a lot of it.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 1, 2020)

Keeping Faith is pretty good. It’s a Welsh mystery about a solicitor couple. The husband goes missing and during the wife’s search she finds out that he was mixed up in all sorts of dodgy shit. Excellent cast and it’s shot in and around Carmarthen so lots of nice scenery photography too.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 1, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Yes, Amazon has far more content than Netflix, although you do have to pay extra for a lot of it.



People get confused between Amazon Prime Video and Amazon.

They are still at heart an online shop, they sell digital content.  Prime Video is their equivalent of Netflix, anything else is just digital shopping.


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2020)

Amazon Prime, which is the equivalent of Netflix, has far less content than Netflix and they produce less original programming.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 1, 2020)

Reno said:


> Amazon Prime, which is the equivalent of Netflix, has far less content than Netflix and they produce less original programming.


Less original programming, fewer original programmes or both?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 1, 2020)

Borat 2 being released on Amazon Prime soon. Will probably get it for a month to catch up with The Boys and that.


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Less original programming, fewer original programmes or both?


Fewer films and tv series exclusively produced by them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Yes, Amazon has far more content than Netflix, although you do have to pay extra for a lot of it.


I wasn't counting the ones you pay extra for. You can easily filter them out in a search.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2020)

Just watching Honey Boy while doing a bit of guitar fixing' upin'.

It perhaps should be called "This is my excuse" by Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watching Honey Boy while doing a bit of guitar fixing' upin'.
> 
> It perhaps should be called "This is my excuse" by Shia LaBeouf.


Finished. It's 'ok' for an afternoons film, but without the fact that it was based on LaBeouf it would be a lot less interesting. . . well not interesting at all. Actually I probably didn't really like it. 


Just seen that the girl was FKA Twiggs or whatever she is called.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2020)

I use Justwatch to search the prime catalogue. It's much easier. Or go to the website to search and add shit to my list from there as the search is a bit better (but a huge drag)


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Started watching 'Fart', a documentary on the history of farts. The wife has walked out saying it's disgusting.


We watched that the other night after your post about it. Spent a good stoned hour tittering


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2020)

Just remembered Udone. That was good. 
Rotoscoped weird series with Bob Odenkirk from the producers of Bojack Horseman.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2020)

Reno said:


> Amazon Prime, which is the equivalent of Netflix, has far less content than Netflix and they produce less original programming.


Have to say I find a lot of what Netflix produce is utter cack. I've lost count of the amount of series I've had to abandon half way though because they're so shit. The BBC iPlayer has a vastly better 'keeper' rate and I find Prime somewhere between the two


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Have to say I find a lot of what Netflix produce is utter cack. I've lost count of the amount of series I've had to abandon half way though because they're so shit. The BBC iPlayer has a vastly better 'keeper' rate and I find Prime somewhere between the two


Yeah, most of the Netflix originals are terrible, unless they are adapted from something else (Like Hilda, which is great). 
I quite like the Boys on prime and Undone, which were prime originals, but I can't remember any others . . .


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah, most of the Netflix originals are terrible, unless they are adapted from something else (Like Hilda, which is great).
> I quite like the Boys on prime and Undone, which were prime originals, but I can't remember any others . . .


Mr Robot was good for a bit


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Have to say I find a lot of what Netflix produce is utter cack. I've lost count of the amount of series I've had to abandon half way though because they're so shit. The BBC iPlayer has a vastly better 'keeper' rate and I find Prime somewhere between the two


90% of anything is cack but I find a lot more on Netflix than on Amazon I like. BBC iPlayer is out as I don't live in the UK anymore and I don't enjoy watching stuff on my PC. I'm probably more inclined to go for programmes which are well regarded than for subject matter. I love series about space travel but as soon as it dropped, reactions to Away indicated that it wasn't very good. I read all the complaints you had about Away in reviews and thought I probably bother. And another serial killer show may not sound that original but the well regarded Manhunter turned out to be a lot more than that. Dark alone made Netflix worth it for me, up there in my top ten best shows ever made.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 1, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah, most of the Netflix originals are terrible, unless they are adapted from something else (Like Hilda, which is great).
> I quite like the Boys on prime and Undone, which were prime originals, but I can't remember any others . . .



The Girlfriend Experience (S1) is amazing.


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The Girlfriend Experience (S1) is amazing.


Yes, that was good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Mr Robot was good for a bit


Oh, I didn't get past episode one. Was that Netflix or Prime? I think I watched it on channel 4 or something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The Girlfriend Experience (S1) is amazing.


I've added it to the watch list but the write up blurb makes it sound super dull.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 2, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've added it to the watch list but the write up blurb makes it sound super dull.



No, it's brilliant, very dark in tone - one of the best shows of the past few years IMO.  The episodes are short too, so you shouldn't get bored.  The final episode contains one of the most astonishing scenes I've ever seen in a TV show.  

Also, it's a standalone series.  Not watched the others.  (Should I?)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> No, it's brilliant, very dark in tone - one of the best shows of the past few years IMO.  The episodes are short too, so you shouldn't get bored.  The final episode contains one of the most astonishing scenes I've ever seen in a TV show.
> 
> Also, it's a standalone series.  Not watched the others.  (Should I?)


Ok I guess I'll have to have a go then. . . .and I do like short episodes. Even something that is 25 minutes seems short these days. The family had been watching 'crashlanding on you' on Netflix and we only just noticed some episodes are over an hour and a half long!!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 2, 2020)

Reno said:


> 90% of anything is cack but I find a lot more on Netflix than on Amazon I like. BBC iPlayer is out as I don't live in the UK anymore and I don't enjoy watching stuff on my PC. I'm probably more inclined to go for programmes which are well regarded than for subject matter. I love series about space travel but as soon as it dropped, reactions to Away indicated that it wasn't very good. I read all the complaints you had about Away in reviews and thought I probably bother. And another serial killer show may not sound that original but the well regarded Manhunter turned out to be a lot more than that. Dark alone made Netflix worth it for me, up there in my top ten best shows ever made.



Did you get round to watching _Godless_ (think that was Netflix)? Well worth seeing.


----------



## Reno (Oct 2, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Did you get round to watching _Godless_ (think that was Netflix)? Well worth seeing.


I did, it was excellent!


----------



## Chz (Oct 2, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh, I didn't get past episode one. Was that Netflix or Prime? I think I watched it on channel 4 or something.


Neither, if we're talking about original productions. Prime had the UK market for airing it, but it was a USA Network production.

I'm always astonished at how no-one complains that "Netflix Original" gets stamped on anything and everything, whether they had anything to do with the production or not. At least there's a distinction between "Amazon Exclusive" and "Amazon Original", whereas Netflix just stamps Original on both.


----------



## Reno (Oct 2, 2020)

Chz said:


> Neither, if we're talking about original productions. Prime had the UK market for airing it, but it was a USA Network production.
> 
> I'm always astonished at how no-one complains that "Netflix Original" gets stamped on anything and everything, whether they had anything to do with the production or not. At least there's a distinction between "Amazon Exclusive" and "Amazon Original", whereas Netflix just stamps Original on both.


Maybe people have more serious things to worry about.


----------



## Chz (Oct 2, 2020)

Absolutely! If I don't get apoplectic about stuff like this, I may have to start worrying about _serious_ things. What's the fun in that?


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2020)

Already commented on the dedicated thread, but today’s episode of The Boys should restore your faith in the series if you were feeling S2 wasn’t up to scratch. Bloody fantastic and back to its best


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> Already commented on the dedicated thread, but today’s episode of The Boys should restore your faith in the series if you were feeling S2 wasn’t up to scratch. Bloody fantastic and back to its best



It was good. As usual lots of downtime when you can do the dishes or in my case sewing my daughter uniform, but plenty of 'only watching the screen' moments. I assume Back Noir is not the same Black Noir as in the comic books. . . . it's deviated enough for that to almost certainly not be the case.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2020)

Star Crash!
Possibly the greatest science fiction film ever made, and . . . . . Hasslehoff!

Watching now. I don't think I have ever had so much fun. So utterly insane, it's like a parody of itself. 
I did watch it about twenty years ago and just dismissed it, but, maybe its the drink talking, but it's so magnificent. Watch with friends and shots.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Star Crash!
> Possibly the greatest science fiction film ever made


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


>


I'm honestly having the time of my life. . . though I am a couple of fingers down. It's absolutely incredible . At times the lead actresses costumes change from one cut to the next and back again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2020)

Is it as good as Megaforce?


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2020)

indeed...



 I’ve learned to disregard negative reviews from just one of the three focus groups I check- professional critics (R. Tomatoes),  audience reviews often subject to malicious downvoting or immature high praise (IMDB), more balanced audience reviews (Google users). But when there’s consensus among all three, it doesn’t bode well...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it as good as Megaforce?


I don't know mega force, but I can't recommend this highly enough. Bring your friends, watch it a the cinema if you can. So insane and nonsensical. Chuck in a couple of ageing out of work thespians, Hoff, and a lead actor that just quits half way through. BRILLIANT!


----------



## Reno (Oct 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it as good as Megaforce?


It is !


----------



## Reno (Oct 3, 2020)

The lead actress Caroline Munro used to live not far from me when I lived in Kilburn. She may not have been the greatest actress but she touched all my cult movie bases, having worked in Hammer-, Ray Harryhausen-, James Bond- and Italian exploitation films like this one. The first time I saw her at my Off Licence I was utterly star struck.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2020)

Reno said:


> The lead actress Caroline Munro used to live not far from me when I lived in Kilburn. She may not have been the greatest actress but she touched all my cult movie bases, having worked in Hammer-, Ray Harryhausen-, James Bond- and Italian exploitation films like this one. The first time I saw har at my Off Licence I was utterly star struck.


Wow, that must have been amazing. When was that? 
I know (like you say) she is not the most amazing actress, but in star crash it works. The obvious actual 'actors' look perhaps even more hilariously out of place. Top film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2020)

Reno said:


> It is !



The bombs that just have people in them!! Why not an actual bomb? and haven't they just already smashed the hull???


----------



## Reno (Oct 3, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wow, that must have been amazing. When was that?
> I know (like you say) she is not the most amazing actress, but in star crash it works. The obvious actual 'actors' look perhaps even more hilariously out of place. Top film.


I moved there in 2006 and I first saw her not long after that. I just gawked at her in awe and she smiled at me. Which was nice as celebrities tend to look annoyed when you do that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2020)

I remember seeing Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje (Adebisi in Oz, Mr Eko in Lost, villains in many a Hollywood thriller) in a supermarket in Soho - at the time I only knew him from playing Adebisi and had assumed he was American, so I was stunned and gawped at him making him uncomfortable. He tipped his chin at me, so I said 'alright fella, you're Adebisi!' 'Yep' he said in a London accent. 'Oh wow, thought you were American!' 'Nah mate, I'm from Islington'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 5, 2020)

Another reminder that Pendleton Wards Bravest Warriors is on Prime.
It says season 1 but it's actually season 4
1-3 can be watched on you tube


----------



## stolinski (Oct 6, 2020)

tales from the loop is really hitting the spot for me


----------



## Chz (Oct 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> It is !



That being said, I do recommend popping over to Netflix and watching the MST3k version of the film instead.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2020)

T & P said:


> Season 2 of The Boys has landed


I think after watching the finale at stupid o clock this morning, it's better than season one


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think after watching the finale at stupid o clock this morning, it;s better than season one


I'm going in now!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm going in now!!


Enjoy


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think after watching the finale at stupid o clock this morning, it's better than season one


Aye, a very good finale.  Only one ‘we’ll that’s clearly going to happen’ bit and one complete surprise.  Good stuff.  

Homelanders final scene was one they’d actually shot for series one, but had been instructed to cut, I believe.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Enjoy


OK that was good. Really didn't know where it was going.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 9, 2020)

If anyone is interested Unquiet Graves (RTE film about British collusion with Loyalist death squads ) is available from Prime but strangely enough I got the message:

This video is currently unavailable
to watch in your location

The community bay has two versions one higher quality than the other (they are both 1080 ).


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2020)

Shell. Film about a young woman and her Dad living in the Highlands, running a petrol  station. Tender, poignant, aching, tense. Loved it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 23, 2020)

Borat 2 is on now.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 23, 2020)

Giuliani bit starts at 1:17:00 if as I do you think the rest of it is crap.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 23, 2020)

He was adjusting his shirt, honest.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 23, 2020)

peterkro said:


> Giuliani bit starts at 1:17:00 if as I do you think the rest of it is crap.



How can it possibly be?     Probably tomorrow before I get the chance to watch it.


----------



## cyril_smear (Oct 23, 2020)

Watching the new Borat film. Holocaust remembrance day ffs. I hope azamat gagatov makes a cameo.


----------



## cyril_smear (Oct 23, 2020)

load of shite


----------



## cyril_smear (Oct 23, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> He was adjusting his shirt, honest.



another 30 seconds and SBC might have got his Ron Paul moment.


----------



## belboid (Oct 23, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> He was adjusting his shirt, honest.


he blatantly was. But why he had gone in the bedroom in the first place, plus all the other little touches still make him more than creepy enough.  

The bit is here if anyone just wants to watch that -


----------



## cyril_smear (Oct 23, 2020)

belboid said:


> he blatantly was. But why he had gone in the bedroom in the first place, plus all the other little touches still make him more than creepy enough.
> 
> The bit is here if anyone just wants to watch that -




I'm not defending shoving ya hand down your pants in front of a young woman in any context, but as a fat, not very mobile person I can tell you its much easier to tuck yourself in the way he did. Also, normal technique to go to another room after the interview to get out of the heat of the lights et cetera.

Cohen pulled exactly the same thing on Ron Paul, it just worked out much better/funnier this time.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2020)

I just watched an unexpectedly good film I’d never heard of on Prime, called Live, Die, Repeat: Edge of Tomorrow.  I watched it with low expectations as a weekend dumb Tom Cruise action movie but it turned out to be a beautifully conceived, written and executed (not to mention acted) little gem.  Looked it up afterwards and it has 91% on Rotten Tomatoes, so I wasn’t the only one who liked it.    As I discovered, it had the scriptwriter of Usual Suspects and the director of Bourne Identity so maybe unsurprising that it turned out so well.

I won’t spoiler it because if you don’t know what its premise is, so much the better.  Give it a go though if you in any way like a cleverer-than-average science fiction film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I just watched an unexpectedly good film I’d never heard of on Prime, called Live, Die, Repeat: Edge of Tomorrow.  I watched it with low expectations as a weekend dumb Tom Cruise action movie but it turned out to be a beautifully conceived, written and executed (not to mention acted) little gem.  Looked it up afterwards and it has 91% on Rotten Tomatoes, so I wasn’t the only one who liked it.    As I discovered, it had the scriptwriter of Usual Suspects and the director of Bourne Identity so maybe unsurprising that it turned out so well.
> 
> I won’t spoiler it because if you don’t know what its premise is, so much the better.  Give it a go though if you in any way like a cleverer-than-average science fiction film.


Yeah I really quite enjoyed it, though it bored me towards the end (which also has an annoying plot hole type thing). Always meant to check out 'all you need is kill' the novel and manga it was based on. Edge of tomorrow was a shit name for the film. I think on initial release 'live die repeat' was only the tag line, and Cruise and the crew were all pissed off about it. There has been talk for years of a sequel, but it's looking less and less likely as time goes on.


----------



## cyril_smear (Oct 26, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I just watched an unexpectedly good film I’d never heard of on Prime, called Live, Die, Repeat: Edge of Tomorrow.  I watched it with low expectations as a weekend dumb Tom Cruise action movie but it turned out to be a beautifully conceived, written and executed (not to mention acted) little gem.  Looked it up afterwards and it has 91% on Rotten Tomatoes, so I wasn’t the only one who liked it.    As I discovered, it had the scriptwriter of Usual Suspects and the director of Bourne Identity so maybe unsurprising that it turned out so well.
> 
> I won’t spoiler it because if you don’t know what its premise is, so much the better.  Give it a go though if you in any way like a cleverer-than-average science fiction film.



and does it start Tom Cruise? If so, I'm out.

Edit: yes it does star Tom Cruise; I'm out.


----------



## cyril_smear (Oct 26, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah I really quite enjoyed it, though it bored me towards the end (which also has an annoying plot hole type thing). Always meant to check out 'all you need is kill' the novel and manga it was based on. Edge of tomorrow was a shit name for the film. I think on initial release 'live die repeat' was only the tag line, and Cruise and the crew were all pissed off about it. There has been talk for years of a sequel, but it's looking less and less likely as time goes on.



the UDF  oh ffs, Stewart Lee has done absolutely no research.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 26, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> and does it start Tom Cruise? If so, I'm out.
> 
> Edit: yes it does star Tom Cruise; I'm out.


For once, I think you can say that only really Tom Cruise could pull it off.  He needs to start out in very Jerry Maguire mode — all bluster and bullshit and sweaty faux-earnestness — and change gradually into something more like one of his action heroes,  It’s tough to think of another actor that would suit the role one iota as well.


----------



## Reno (Oct 26, 2020)

Tom Cruise is good in Edge of Tomorrow, he gets to play a fairly unsympathetic character who grows as the film goes along and he's always good in action scenes. But it's really Emily Blunt's movie, who makes one hell of an action heroine.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 26, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah I really quite enjoyed it, though it bored me towards the end (which also has an annoying plot hole type thing).


I would agree that I was bored by the last 15 minutes.  I think that is just generally a problem with action films.  Once the plan is established. the character arcs are complete and the last act is underway, there’s not really any more story to tell and you’re just watching the remaining action unfold in a very predictable ballet of fighting.

The last scene is nonsense but I wouldn’t really have wanted it any other way,


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2020)

Reno said:


> Tom Cruise is good in Edge of Tomorrow, he gets to play a fairly unsympathetic character who grows as the film goes along and he's always good in action scenes. But it's really Emily Blunt's movie, who makes one hell of an action heroine.


He tends to be quite good when he is being an arse. In EOT I was bored with him when he became a 'goodie' hero type, but probably also for the reasons kabbes mentioned. I seem to remember thinking cruise is always better when he is a bit of a selfish, mean, or self centered shit, but I can't think of many cases off the top of my head. . . Collateral? Risky business?


----------



## Reno (Oct 26, 2020)

Cruise is good in action roles, he is an excellent physical actor and does as many of his own stunts as possible. I'm never that convinced when he takes on a serious dramatic role, there isn't much going on behind the eyes. Still, I'd never skip a good film because of an actor and the Mission: Impossible films have become the best action franchise going.

I agree that the last act of Edge if Tomorrow is where it looses me, I never find these climactic battles in action films very interesting. Despite the film not doing financially as well as hoped, there has been talk of a sequel recently. It's one if those films which have been discovered an audience over time.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 26, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He tends to be quite good when he is being an arse. In EOT I was bored with him when he became a 'goodie' hero type, but probably also for the reasons kabbes mentioned. I seem to remember thinking cruise is always better when he is a bit of a selfish, mean, or self centered shit, but I can't think of many cases off the top of my head. . . Collateral? Risky business?



Tropic Thunder


----------



## Ranu (Oct 26, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He tends to be quite good when he is being an arse. In EOT I was bored with him when he became a 'goodie' hero type, but probably also for the reasons kabbes mentioned. I seem to remember thinking cruise is always better when he is a bit of a selfish, mean, or self centered shit, but I can't think of many cases off the top of my head. . . Collateral? Risky business?



Magnolia.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm giving The Girlfriend Experience S2 a go right now and quite liking it so far.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He tends to be quite good when he is being an arse. In EOT I was bored with him when he became a 'goodie' hero type, but probably also for the reasons kabbes mentioned. I seem to remember thinking cruise is always better when he is a bit of a selfish, mean, or self centered shit, but I can't think of many cases off the top of my head. . . Collateral? Risky business?


 
The Color of Money. Great movie but he's a cocky little shit in it.


----------



## passenger (Oct 27, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Shell. Film about a young woman and her Dad living in the Highlands, running a petrol  station. Tender, poignant, aching, tense. Loved it.


Depressed the little life I have in me, but the ending cheered me up .


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 27, 2020)

Since when did Edge Of Tomorrow become Live, Die, Repeat: Edge Of Tomorrow?


----------



## Reno (Oct 27, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> Since when did Edge Of Tomorrow become Live, Die, Repeat: Edge Of Tomorrow?


When the film hit DVD, where it was more successful than in theatres, they wrote the tagline far larger than the title on the cover. So many think that’s the title. Was probably done on purpose, because they thought it’s a better title


----------



## kabbes (Oct 27, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> Since when did Edge Of Tomorrow become Live, Die, Repeat: Edge Of Tomorrow?


Uncle Amazon knows best


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 27, 2020)

Sami Blood: A young Sami girl attempts to become Swedish and throw off her Sami identity in the midst of 1930s race science and "cultural conversion".

The first 10 minutes alone are quite brutally depressing as we see her attending her Sami sisters funeral in old age and she's not happy being there. The rest of the film follows her younger self in flashback as she makes her first foray into Uppsala and away from Lapland.


----------



## Reno (Oct 27, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sami Blood: A young Sami girl attempts to become Swedish and throw off her Sami identity in the midst of 1930s race science and "cultural conversion".
> 
> The first 10 minutes alone are quite brutally depressing as we see her attending her Sami sisters funeral in old age and she's not happy being there. The rest of the film follows her as she makes her first foray into Uppsala and away from Lapland.


You really sold that one !


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> You really sold that one !



I have very specialised tastes


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 27, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sami Blood: A young Sami girl attempts to become Swedish and throw off her Sami identity in the midst of 1930s race science and "cultural conversion".
> 
> The first 10 minutes alone are quite brutally depressing as we see her attending her Sami sisters funeral in old age and she's not happy being there. The rest of the film follows her younger self in flashback as she makes her first foray into Uppsala and away from Lapland.



Sounds good not that familiar with the 1930's stuff so will look that up.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> You really sold that one !


Appealed to me 😂


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 27, 2020)

Live, Die, Repeat: Edge Of Tomorrow , quite enjoyed that too


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Live, Die, Repeat: Edge Of Tomorrow , quite enjoyed that too


Yeh we watched that too, after loads of recommendations on here. Not my type of thing usually, all that 'action', but enjoyed it.

Can recommend The Personal History of David Copperfield. Armando Iannucci's adaptation of  CD's story. Loved it. Very funny, brilliantly cast, loads of imaginative flourishes.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 30, 2020)

I’ve not heard of that David Copperfield thing but it sounds interesting


----------



## killer b (Oct 30, 2020)

We watched Edge of Tomorrow just now, very satisfying. Thought the flag fucking pub bores in the London pub scene was a very nice touch.

I watched David Copperfield last week and found it pretty uneven - some truly joyful moments in there, but as a whole I didn't really like it. Brit actors jobs for the boys film


----------



## kabbes (Oct 30, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Shell. Film about a young woman and her Dad living in the Highlands, running a petrol  station. Tender, poignant, aching, tense. Loved it.


We just watched this on the strength of your recommendation.  Jesus, what are you trying to do to me?  I’m about ready to get out the razor blades now.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2020)

Just discovered & started *Truth Seekers,* a brand new supernatural (by the looks of it) comedy-horror mini series by* Nick Frost and Simon Pegg*. Which bodes well for me as I like most of their work.

Might not finish the first episode tonight but while far too early to judge yet, a third into the first episode and it seems to be setting up the mood nicely.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2020)

End of ep 1 update: liking it. While not amazing, it’s certainly entertaining as you would expect from Frost and Pegg, and is subtly funny and doesn’t try to be any more  than that. Good supporting cast so far as well. So far Pegg has a very minor role and appears to be a minor character, with Frost as one of the main leads.

Basically, don’t expect Spaced or Shaun of the Dead levels of excellence, but if you like them you should like this.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2020)

On Episode 5 and enjoying it. As you would expect from those two, there are regular film references/ homage of many sci-fi and horror classics. And it’s funny without trying to be laugh-out funny. All of which works well.

To Frost and Pegg fans I would suggest a 7/10 rating. Those who aren’t fans or simply don’t think much of their work are likely to give it a just about okay rating.

Malcolm McDowell is brilliant in this by the way.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 31, 2020)

Cool. Am getting close to the end of Tales From The Loop so might give it a go next.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2020)

8ball said:


> Cool. Am getting close to the end of Tales From The Loop so might give it a go next.


Whereas not amazing, it is certainly getting better with every episode, as it is one multilayered story arc evolving as the series progresses. So at the second-last episode point I’m happy to revise my rating to 8/10, certainly for the latter episodes.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 1, 2020)

Like everyone else, watched Live Life Love Eat Sleep Rave Repeat: Edge of Tomorrow. Surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> On Episode 5 and enjoying it. As you would expect from those two, there are regular film references/ homage of many sci-fi and horror classics. And it’s funny without trying to be laugh-out funny. All of which works well.
> 
> To Frost and Pegg fans I would suggest a 7/10 rating. Those who aren’t fans or simply don’t think much of their work are likely to give it a just about okay rating.
> 
> Malcolm McDowell is brilliant in this by the way.


I was semi-sold....and then you said Malcolm McDowell


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 4, 2020)

The History of Time Travel

Excellent little documentary, even though it's mostly covered by scientists who weren't actually part of the project. Unsurprising I guess. Still very good though. Takes 15 minutes to get into its stride, but once it does, pay close attention!

(Yes, also put this on the DVD/Video thread, bite me)


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> Whereas not amazing, it is certainly getting better with every episode, as it is one multilayered story arc evolving as the series progresses. So at the second-last episode point I’m happy to revise my rating to 8/10, certainly for the latter episodes.


I got TFTL vibes in France a while ago...


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 8, 2020)

Just found that the complete series of Lost is on Prime so I'm bingeing my way through.  I watched the first few series then I think it switched to Sky, so I never got to see the end.  Anyway, the right kind of escapist nonsense for these times.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 10, 2020)

So I have three days of Prime remaining before I cancel to avoid paying for it ✌

Apart from this “Live Life Love, edge of tomorrow” movie everyone’s raving about, anything else I should catch before it’s too late?

edit: Looks like I can’t get Edge of Tomorrow on Prime here, because HBO Nordic have the rights for Sweden. Ah well, that’ll teach me to freeload prime! 😂


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 10, 2020)

You’re not freeloading if it’s legit


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> So I have three days of Prime remaining before I cancel to avoid paying for it ✌
> 
> Apart from this “Live Life Love, edge of tomorrow” movie everyone’s raving about, anything else I should catch before it’s too late?
> 
> edit: Looks like I can’t get Edge of Tomorrow on Prime here, because HBO Nordic have the rights for Sweden. Ah well, that’ll teach me to freeload prime! 😂


Parasite, Sea Fever, Vast Of Night


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> So I have three days of Prime remaining before I cancel to avoid paying for it ✌
> 
> Apart from this “Live Life Love, edge of tomorrow” movie everyone’s raving about, anything else I should catch before it’s too late?
> 
> edit: Looks like I can’t get Edge of Tomorrow on Prime here, because HBO Nordic have the rights for Sweden. Ah well, that’ll teach me to freeload prime! 😂


Have you seen The Boys? If not you should binge it. You should be able to do S1 in three days.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 11, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> You’re not freeloading if it’s legit


Yeah, just maxing out the first free month, having signed up to a trial on Prime Day.



Orang Utan said:


> Parasite, Sea Fever, Vast Of Night



Cheers!



T & P said:


> Have you seen The Boys? If not you should binge it. You should be able to do S1 in three days.



i haven’t, I’ll look it up.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 11, 2020)

Veep is rather excellent, if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 13, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Like everyone else, watched Live Life Love Eat Sleep Rave Repeat: Edge of Tomorrow. Surprisingly entertaining.



Cruise is great in it.  I'm not sure whether it is a kind of self-awareness or a total lack of it which carries the performance.
I started watching a film called _Color Out Of Space _last night. It's based on a Lovecraft story. Pretty entertaining so far. Nic Cage is on form.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 13, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> So I have three days of Prime remaining before I cancel to avoid paying for it ✌


Goliath


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2020)

If it’s still available, Undone is one of the most imaginative and original series I have ever seen. Only eight episodes, and whereas ep 1 is nothing special, by the end of ep 2 you’ll be loving it.


----------



## VfromtheG (Nov 17, 2020)

_Beats is Brian Welsh's adaptation of Kieren Hurley's 2012 one-man play and ,fuck me sideways , Brian has managed to capture the mid 90s uk rave culture in all its dribbling beauty in eye popping resolution._
Astounding attention to detail throughout .
The main characters portray class difference realistically, which is refreshing . 
If you were skally in the 90s, and raved ,this will ring some serious bells.

I am just happy somebody has finally made a film better than the turgid shite currently representing rave culture in the flicks.



I think it's on Amazon now.... the torrent did say somthing along those lines.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 24, 2020)

Just finished the 1st half of the 2nd series of The Girlfriend Experience (before it moves to a new story).  Did anyone else watch the 2nd series?  I've been liking it a lot - see quite a bit of Lynch/Cronenberg in there and Anna Friel's performance is excellent.  I believe the 2nd half has quite a different tone.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 30, 2020)

Id like to recommend  Who Are You People, an interesting documentry about the making of Close encounters from the point of view of the residents of Mobile Alabama where it was filmed


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2020)

...


----------



## miss direct (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm enjoying Little Fires Everywhere. Set in the 90s (with flashbacks to the 70s and 80s).


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 9, 2020)

Not sure who mentioned The Magicians ages ago but I started it a couple of nights back and I'm 10 episodes in already.  Fantastic stuff.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 9, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> Not sure who mentioned The Magicians ages ago but I started it a couple of nights back and I'm 10 episodes in already.  Fantastic stuff.


I’m about 1.5 seasons in. It’s a great story but every single character is really unlikable.  So it’s odd — I’m enjoying it and disengaged from it at the same time.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 9, 2020)

Films: I liked David Tenant in Mad To Be Normal, which is a biopic about RD Laing, one of the founders of the anti-psychiatry movement (although he always rejected the term, which is an irrelevant aside).  Recommended.


----------



## Mordi (Dec 10, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> Not sure who mentioned The Magicians ages ago but I started it a couple of nights back and I'm 10 episodes in already.  Fantastic stuff.



I really like it, but a few folk I've recommended it to have bounced off it. The later seasons are a treat.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2020)

I preferred  season 1 to season 2, although s2 had its charms.  I do really like it but I still stick by my apathy towards all its characters.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 10, 2020)

Just had a search for Babette's Feast on Netflix. I was sure it would be there ..but nope. 
I've access to a friend's Amazon Prime account...hope it is on Amazon Prime .
Brilliant film for this time of year.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Films: I liked David Tenant in Mad To Be Normal, which is a biopic about RD Laing, one of the founders of the anti-psychiatry movement (although he always rejected the term, which is an irrelevant aside).  Recommended.


I had that on my list for ages but forgot about it, so thanks for that. Watched it the other night. I'd come across him on an Access course years ago, and found his work really interesting.


----------



## Reno (Dec 13, 2020)

_I'm Your Woman_ about a minor mobsters wife, who suddenly has to go on the run with her baby after her husband goes missing. Because he's always kept her in the dark about the details of his dealings,  she is shuffled around safe houses by his associates, never sure who's friend or foe. It's entertaining and pretty good, going over familiar material through a different lense, even if it misses out on being great. There also is something a little off about its 70s period details, it feels art directed rather than lived in. This does however feature the best ever performance by a baby (or babies, as 3 played the one), who is on screen much of the time. Despite reservations, still worth a watch thanks to good performances and an involving plot.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 13, 2020)

Started watching The Pack, a competition/reality show but featuring dogs and their owners doing challenges around the world. Wholesome content that is what the world needs at the moment.

Also Prisoner's Wives, which was on the BBC about 10 years ago.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 13, 2020)

The Pack is super- annoying in that very American way


----------



## miss direct (Dec 13, 2020)

kabbes said:


> The Pack is super- annoying in that very American way


Oh yes the owners are all quite annoying but it didn't stop me from enjoying the doggy content.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2020)

The Wilds, series that crosses Girls with Lost, I'll probably write in more detail at some point but it's not bad, it's first half is better than its second and I'm not sure why US series so often end up with a 'lead' whose plot and character is just not remotely as interesting as other characters. Also I think maybe 3 of these characters actually look 17.

Worth a punt in the background.


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 16, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> Not sure who mentioned The Magicians ages ago but I started it a couple of nights back and I'm 10 episodes in already.  Fantastic stuff.


It was a slow starter for me but I got quite addicted to the point where I've watched my favourite episode more times than I'd like to admit.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m really liking series 3, actually.  It’s grown into itself.


----------



## Mordi (Dec 18, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’m really liking series 3, actually.  It’s grown into itself.



Yeah, I really appreciated more of a focus on Margot and Elliot.


----------



## T & P (Dec 24, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> The Wilds, series that crosses Girls with Lost, I'll probably write in more detail at some point but it's not bad, it's first half is better than its second and I'm not sure why US series so often end up with a 'lead' whose plot and character is just not remotely as interesting as other characters. Also I think maybe 3 of these characters actually look 17.
> 
> Worth a punt in the background.


Three episodes in and really enjoying this so far


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 24, 2020)

I've been watching Four More Shots Please, about 4 rich Indian women drinking a lot, wearing nice clothes and having a lot of sex with their bras still on.

Good girly nonsense.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 24, 2020)

Knives out..decent murder mystery film.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 24, 2020)

Rare Exports is great. 









						Rare Exports: A Christmas Tale
					

Read the Empire Movie review of Rare Exports: A Christmas Tale.  If youre a bah-humbug type looking for an alternative to Santa Claus: The Movie or Miracle On 34th...




					www.empireonline.com
				








__





						Watch Rare Exports: A Christmas Tale | Prime Video
					

Do you believe in Santa Claus? On the eve of Christmas a young boy sets out to discover the truth behind several strange goings on in his small isolated village. Why have all the reindeer been slaughtered? Who took all the hairdryers and radiators? And where have all the children gone? Seal the...



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## kabbes (Dec 24, 2020)

Uncle Frank is a nice heartwarming film about being gay in 1944-1973 South Carolina.  Worth a watch, I’d say, if you’re in the mood to feel things.


----------



## T & P (Dec 24, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Rare Exports is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, really enjoyed it


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2020)

...


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 26, 2020)

No Man's Land on the Starzplay sub is a superb eight-parter.

A bloke goes in search of his sister who he believes to have joined a female YPG unit fighting ISIS in Syria and gets a lot more than he bargained for. This is really very good.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 26, 2020)

The Godfather of Harlem, based on the life of Bumpy Johnson and the conflicts between the black and Italian mafia's for control of New York's drug scene in the 50s and 60s is brilliant from episode 1.

Massively dramatised but still excellent. You've got Forest Whitaker, Malcolm X, Cassius Clay, and all the 5 families having it large. What's not to like?

A second season has been commissioned and I reckon if it runs for longer it'll be up there with The Sopranos.

Mr.Bishie; one for you.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 27, 2020)

I enjoyed the weirdness that was Rare Exports — thanks for that.  I mean, it’s hardly a classic but it’s a thoroughly amusingly odd Christmas tale.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 29, 2020)

_Mystery Road_ and _Goldstone_ are good solid Australian Neo-Westerns.

Great performance from Aaron Pederson.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> The Godfather of Harlem, based on the life of Bumpy Johnson and the conflicts between the black and Italian mafia's for control of New York's drug scene in the 50s and 60s is brilliant from episode 1.
> 
> Massively dramatised but still excellent. You've got Forest Whitaker, Malcolm X, Cassius Clay, and all the 5 families having it large. What's not to like?
> 
> ...


Saw it earlier in the year on a bent login for Epix in the States . Raved about it then and would thoroughly recommend it .


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2020)

If Epix  sells Perpetual Grace Ltd to Amazon U.K. you’ll be in for a further treat .


----------



## kabbes (Dec 29, 2020)

I did enjoy Bad Words — a 40 year-old guy that’s something of a twat finds a loophole to enter a national children’s spelling bee, all for his own motivations that are gradually revealed.  Very funny, avoids a lot of cliches and doesn’t even try to be sweet or heartwarming in any way.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 29, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> If Epix  sells Perpetual Grace Ltd to Amazon U.K. you’ll be in for a further treat .


I can get this. Cheers


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I can get this. Cheers


My favourite series this year , followed by Godfather of Harlem , Brassic and Righteous Gemstones


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I can get this. Cheers


Where, on Amazon Prime, or the naughty part of the internets?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> Where, on Amazon Prime, or the naughty part of the internets?


Will PM you.


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2020)

Finished The Wilds, really liked it. As you watch it the odd plot hole comes to mind, but you can certainly forgive and forget them. 

I had previously seen this series being described in a way that made you think it was a coming-of-age teen drama, but it really is what Lost could have been mixed up with The Lord of the Flies, and certainly not a teen show. Recommended.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 31, 2020)

Final season of Vikings is now available for those that want a bloodfest to see in 2021


----------



## marshall (Dec 31, 2020)

T & P said:


> Finished The Wilds, really liked it. As you watch it the odd plot hole comes to mind, but you can certainly forgive and forget them.
> 
> I had previously seen this series being described in a way that made you think it was a coming-of-age teen drama, but it really is what Lost could have been mixed up with The Lord of the Flies, and certainly not a teen show. Recommended.



Same. I was a bit sniffy - oh this is is a YA thing - when I started, but was pretty gripped by the end and thought all the backstories were strong, looking forward to Season 2.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I watched Patrick Melrose on a plane this week and thought it was probably one of the best series I've ever seen. Highly recommended.



Surprised there haven't been more mentions of this. I've been reading the books and struggling to picture them so started watching each episode midway through each book. I'm not usually a fan of Cumberbatch but he's good in this and Hugo Weaving playing his dad makes a great job of creating a terrifying character. What a bastard.

I started the fourth book this week and just watched the fourth episode. If I have any complaint it's that it leaves me feeling quite depressed, it's such an articulate account of abuse and the long term effects.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2021)

No one cares about a posh cunt getting bummed and jacking up, esp when it’s Benvenue Cucumberpatch


----------



## T & P (Jan 10, 2021)

Requires Starzplay add-on subscription, but the brand new adaptation series of Stephen King’s The Stand is now being released on a weekly basis. About to start the first episode, will report.


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 11, 2021)

I've seen the first three and thought it was terrible


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 12, 2021)

For those of you who like weird russian sci-fi, can I recommend Stalker (77 I think) and Solaris (79 iirc so no, not the one with Clooney, the original). The SD versions are only 99p and they are both brilliant.

Stalker is worth it for the sound alone and is inspired by Roadside Picnic, if you know it (but is much weirder). Solaris is based on the Stanislaw Lem novel and both book and film are amazing.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2021)

Partner signed up to watch The Handmaid's Tale and intending to cancel after free month
I found The Wire on there but can't seem to watch it for free anyone know why? Thanks

And the cancellation looks like it  is going to be fun  Amazon faces legal challenge over Prime cancellation policy


> The study from the NCC said that on each of the six pages in the cancellation process, the consumer "is nudged towards keeping their Prime membership".
> The pages include yellow warning triangles with an exclamation point inside and buttons containing the text "keep my benefits".
> This, it said, is an example of "dark patterns" - which it defines as techniques or features of design that are meant to manipulate users.
> The watchdog also spoke to 1,000 Norwegian consumers about their experiences and found that one in four recalled having difficulties unsubscribing from digital content services.


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2021)

ddraig said:


> I found The Wire on there but can't seem to watch it for free anyone know why? Thanks


they have a much bigger library than many streaming services, but you have to pay for a lot of it. The Wire is streaming for free on Now TV, which you could sign up for a month for free too if you liked.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2021)

killer b said:


> they have a much bigger library than many streaming services, but you have to pay for a lot of it. The Wire is streaming for free on Now TV, which you could sign up for a month for free too if you liked.


thanks


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2021)

(Now TV also have Succession, which is the best TV show in recent memory IMO)


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 14, 2021)

ddraig said:


> And the cancellation looks like it  is going to be fun  Amazon faces legal challenge over Prime cancellation policy


My gf somehow signed up on the .com site and it took a few months of her keeping on getting charged before we realised something was wrong as her account was showing she had no subscriptions. I had to get on live chat with them with all the details and they told me the charges related to the .com part of the business.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 14, 2021)

Sky is out with the bad weather so I'm having a go on Robert Fisks ''this is not a movie''


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> For those of you who like weird russian sci-fi, can I recommend Stalker (77 I think) and Solaris (79 iirc so no, not the one with Clooney, the original). The SD versions are only 99p and they are both brilliant.
> 
> Stalker is worth it for the sound alone and is inspired by Roadside Picnic, if you know it (but is much weirder). Solaris is based on the Stanislaw Lem novel and both book and film are amazing.


Popbitch has just pointed Soviet & Russian Movies in English out to me.  Hundreds of Russian movies, old and new, with English subs.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 14, 2021)

belboid said:


> Popbitch has just pointed Soviet & Russian Movies in English out to me.  Hundreds of Russian movies, old and new, with English subs.



Bloody brilliant, ta. Also Eastern European stuff, double bubble.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2021)

The Shield has popped up  so i'm revisiting that


----------



## nagapie (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm finding everything I want to watch has to be bought or rented, it's rubbish.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm finding everything I want to watch has to be bought or rented, it's rubbish.



I don't get Amazon prime for the streaming, I get it to get next day delivery on stuff.  It's the #1 most amazing feature of Prime. 
Remember City Link?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2021)

Sneaky Pete is OK.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 14, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm finding everything I want to watch has to be bought or rented, it's rubbish.



Try Netflix... I’ve noticed quite often if prime are charging then Netflix have it for free, and vice Verza


----------



## nagapie (Jan 14, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I don't get Amazon prime for the streaming, I get it to get next day delivery on stuff.  It's the #1 most amazing feature of Prime.
> Remember City Link?


Yeah me too. But I do also watch stuff and more used to be free.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 14, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Try Netflix... I’ve noticed quite often if prime are charging then Netflix have it for free, and vice Verza


I do.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2021)

I just noticed there are now three seasons of American Gods.  Neil Gaiman's book is interesting but its only 500 pages. Has a beginning, a middle and an end. How have they stretched it out to three seasons? Is it any good as it can't track the book very closely?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I just noticed there are now three seasons of American Gods.  Neil Gaiman's book is interesting but its only 500 pages. Has a beginning, a middle and an end. How have they stretched it out to three seasons? Is it any good as it can't track the book very closely?


Like with other books that have been adapted, they just run with the premise


----------



## kabbes (Jan 15, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I just noticed there are now three seasons of American Gods.  Neil Gaiman's book is interesting but its only 500 pages. Has a beginning, a middle and an end. How have they stretched it out to three seasons? Is it any good as it can't track the book very closely?


I thought the second season was actually much better than the first.  Haven’t watched the third yet.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 15, 2021)

Sunray said:


> American Gods


Seems to be drip fed an episode a week


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Seems to be drip fed an episode a week


The proper way


----------



## Chz (Jan 15, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I thought the second season was actually much better than the first.  Haven’t watched the third yet.


You're going to be fairly alone in that, I think. Unless the second series suddenly got much, much better after I gave up on it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2021)

I watched it all in the end and somehow it never takes off really. Or at least by the time it does its been three seasons. Its very watchable though, there are performances and elements that are great, Mr Nancy sticks in your mind for a long time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2021)

Watching the comedies . . . 

Broad City - Broad City - Wikipedia
Comrade Detective - Comrade Detective - Wikipedia

So far they are decent enough.


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 16, 2021)

People complaining about things being charged for on Amazon Prime don’t appear to understand how Amazon Prime works.    It’s a front for the media offerings you can buy on Amazon.  Amazon Prime Video is what is included, everything else is just available to rent or buy.  If it’s causing you issues you can actually download the separate Amazon Prime Video app and that only shows the stuff that’s included with your prime membership


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2021)

Been watching The Terror. 

We already know the ending (everybody dies), as it's based on a real expedition, but it's a gorgeously shot spooky Victorian era story about two ships trying to find the Northwest passage. Seems to only be released in the US. You can buy it on Amazon but its costly so maybe use your own resources instead. 

Three episodes in and a "bear" seems to be picking people off....


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 16, 2021)

tommers said:


> Been watching The Terror.
> 
> We already know the ending (everybody dies), as it's based on a real expedition, but it's a gorgeously shot spooky Victorian era story about two ships trying to find the Northwest passage. Seems to only be released in the US. You can buy it on Amazon but its costly so maybe use your own resources instead.
> 
> Three episodes in and a "bear" seems to be picking people off....



First series very good, second is watchable aswell.


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> First series very good, second is watchable aswell.


Yeah, I'd heard mixed reports about 2 but I'm loving the first one.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 16, 2021)

Some good stuff here for a wet weekend:









						100 best films streaming on Netflix and Amazon Prime
					

Beat the algorithms with our newly updated list of essential deeper cuts available to watch now on Netflix UK and Amazon Prime.



					www.bfi.org.uk


----------



## Chz (Jan 17, 2021)

Watched Knives Out. Which is a bit too cutesy for its own good, but it knows it. And the twists at the end were clever enough to make the whole thing pay off. I would recommend.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 17, 2021)

killer b said:


> they have a much bigger library than many streaming services, but you have to pay for a lot of it. The Wire is streaming for free on Now TV, which you could sign up for a month for free too if you liked.



This is really starting to vex me, so much of the catalog is pay extra for a watch or subscribe to some shitty channel.

Once lockdowns over and life is normal I'm done and I'll find other means


----------



## blairsh (Jan 17, 2021)

The Shield appeared the other day, so revisiting that


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> This is really starting to vex me, so much of the catalog is pay extra for a watch or subscribe to some shitty channel.
> 
> Once lockdowns over and life is normal I'm done and I'll find other means


I think they still have as much free (included) stuff as Netflix. It's just that there's a load of other pay for or subscription stuff too. As mentioned above, I consider my Prime subscription to be for free delivery and photo storage mainly. The videos are a bonus. It is irritating when you click on something and find you need to pay for it though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 17, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I think they still have as much free (included) stuff as Netflix. It's just that there's a load of other pay for or subscription stuff too. As mentioned above, I consider my Prime subscription to be for free delivery and photo storage mainly. The videos are a bonus. It is irritating when you click on something and find you need to pay for it though.



I think what's really soured me on it is watching Shaun of the Dead, pausing for a day then suddenly finding out it's pay only again.

I also don't order that much from there, and what I do I can usually wait for.

I'd also love the search to be less shit and likely to hide things. I can get to a decent list view eventually on the PC if I'm lucky.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 17, 2021)

Untouchable is now on Prime for free. French film about an unlikely friendship between a posh guy who is paralyzed from the neck down and a guy from the Projects he hires to look after him. Based on a true story, awards and that. Omar Sy stars, him from Lupin on Netflix


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> This is really starting to vex me, so much of the catalog is pay extra for a watch or subscribe to some shitty channel.
> 
> Once lockdowns over and life is normal I'm done and I'll find other means



The catalogue is just that, it's everything available from Amazon and other streaming services.  You are basically looking at a shopfront for the sale of media.  Only Prime Video is included in your Prime Membership.  It's a common error.  You can avoid seeing all the stuff that needs paying for by installing the separate Prime Video app which only shows things included in your Prime subscription.   Much in the same way the Netflix app only shows you Netflix content or the iPlayer shows BBC content.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve been meaning for a while to point out that A Few Good Men is currently available on Prime.  Do you want the truth?  You can’t handle the truth!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 18, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’ve been meaning for a while to point out that A Few Good Men is currently available on Prime.  Do you want the truth?  You can’t handle the truth!


The Caine Mutiny, is another great military courtroom flick and also on Prime, but I think it's a pay for.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2021)

Just watched The Cat Rescuers, documentary about folk in Brooklyn rescuing feral cats (mrs21 demanded it) enjoyed it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Just watched The Cat Rescuers, documentary about folk in Brooklyn rescuing feral cats (mrs21 demanded it) enjoyed it.


i don't think it's free, but i believe amazon prime stream 'the cat from outer space' - mrs21 might like it too


----------



## T & P (Jan 18, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Just watched The Cat Rescuers, documentary about folk in Brooklyn rescuing feral cats (mrs21 demanded it) enjoyed it.


Is there a mainly happy-ending vibe to it? I can tolerate the odd death or account of animal hardship but I try to avoid any programmes that depict harrowing cases of animal abuse that leaves you depressed and angry.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> If Epix  sells Perpetual Grace Ltd to Amazon U.K. you’ll be in for a further treat .


This is a great series. I think i got it via some amazon freebie. It's great. Use your free week on this.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2021)

The Doves Cry episode is, i think, one of my fave things ever.


----------



## marshall (Jan 22, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Just watched The Cat Rescuers, documentary about folk in Brooklyn rescuing feral cats (mrs21 demanded it) enjoyed it.



Thanks for the heads up, watched with my cat-obsessed youngest daughter, loved it, great bunch of people, nothing really bad happened, all positive vibes.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 22, 2021)

Just started Hannah on amazon.

enjoying it despite shuddering every time Mireille Enos comes on screen

Hannah acts frighteningly like a former partner of mine on the piss, a sort of naive bristling interventionist aggression, but with out any of the hard skills to back it up


----------



## Nivag (Jan 22, 2021)

There's a new animated comedy called Star Trek: Lower Decks
Probably not for the hardcore Trekkies but it's got some funny bits


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> This is really starting to vex me, so much of the catalog is pay extra for a watch or subscribe to some shitty channel.
> 
> Once lockdowns over and life is normal I'm done and I'll find other means



Get the app on your phone and use it just to search for stuff - it has a big slider top right (on Android at least) that says "Free to me".

Slide it and bingo - everything you have to pay for fucks off. Brilliant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Get the app on your phone and use it just to search for stuff - it has a big slider top right (on Android at least) that says "Free to me".
> 
> Slide it and bingo - everything you have to pay for fucks off. Brilliant.


you also get that feature on your laptop/pc - just as part of the Amazon website.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Some good stuff here for a wet weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one, picked up quite a few things from that - some Amazon, some Netflix


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Get the app on your phone and use it just to search for stuff - it has a big slider top right (on Android at least) that says "Free to me".
> 
> Slide it and bingo - everything you have to pay for fucks off. Brilliant.



Yes thats a fine feature but it still doesn't help that a huge chunk of the catalog is paywalled if you've something specific in mind, and changes at random.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Nice one, picked up quite a few things from that - some Amazon, some Netflix



Creepy (2016) this is fucking awful by the way, don't bother. So many plotholes.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yes thats a fine feature but it still doesn't help that a huge chunk of the catalog is paywalled if you've something specific in mind, and changes at random.



Yeah, take your point, but you pays yer money ..



Artaxerxes said:


> Creepy (2016) this is fucking awful by the way, don't bother. So many plotholes.



Didn't make it onto my list, will avoid


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm sure I'm late to the party here, but Leave No Trace is an absolutely wonderful film with sublime performances from the two lead actors.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 23, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Just watched The Cat Rescuers, documentary about folk in Brooklyn rescuing feral cats (mrs21 demanded it) enjoyed it.


Thanks for that— it was good fun.  

I’d watch the Weekly Adventures of Sassee


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2021)

Star Trek Lower Decks is now on. 
My daughter seems to quite like it.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 23, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Nice one, picked up quite a few things from that - some Amazon, some Netflix


I tried to find quite a few on Netflix and failed, I didn't want to pay for them on Amazon.


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Star Trek Lower Decks is now on.
> My daughter seems to quite like it.


Saving it for the daytime but looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m a bit annoyed that I paid to watch Les Miserables (not the shit singing one) on Prime, before realising it was on Netflix 
My own fault I guess, but I have to check each time I get want to watch a film, and always think of Netflix last as I think of it as a shit tv streamer more than a film streamer


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m a bit annoyed that I paid to watch Les Miserables (not the shit singing one) on Prime, before realising it was on Netflix
> My own fault I guess, but I have to check each time I get want to watch a film, and always think of Netflix last as I think of it as a shit tv streamer more than a film streamer



If you Google it then it usually tells you at the top which streaming service it's on and if you have to pay.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm sure I'm late to the party here, but Leave No Trace is an absolutely wonderful film with sublime performances from the two lead actors.




Fantastic film and yeah, great performances all round, check out some of the bit parts, not actors.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I tried to find quite a few on Netflix and failed, I didn't want to pay for them on Amazon.



Fair enough. That list does say which service they are on though. Then see above about paying/not paying on Amazon: it is what it is


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm sure I'm late to the party here, but Leave No Trace is an absolutely wonderful film with sublime performances from the two lead actors.




Thats on my to watch list since I saw the trailer a few years ago, I accidentally watched this shite instead a few months back because I couldn't remember the name


----------



## nagapie (Jan 24, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Fair enough. That list does say which service they are on though. Then see above about paying/not paying on Amazon: it is what it is


I didn't notice that, I'll go back and look.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 24, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Some good stuff here for a wet weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That‘s a hell of a list. Several days in front of the tv are now forecast.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2021)

Watched green book.
I enjoyed it.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched green book.
> I enjoyed it.


Good film , very unfairly criticised by some when it was released


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Good film , very unfairly criticised by some when it was released


Was it? How so?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2021)

It was very fairly criticised


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It was very fairly criticised


How so?

I mean, how was it criticised?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 25, 2021)

Having watched All The President's Men again on iplayer this week, I realised I'd never seen The Parallax View, the middle of Pakula's 70s "paranoia trilogy" (along with Klute). It's free on Prime at the moment.

Highly recommend. Very loosely based on the Warren Commission and Kennedy conspiracy theories, it's bleaker than the other two films, and more prescient of our current cynical times.


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Star Trek Lower Decks is now on.
> My daughter seems to quite like it.


Finished the ten episodes available so far. I am pleased to report it improves and matures with every passing episode.

I mean, Star Trek and/or Rick and Morty fans should enjoy it from the off as I did- easy watching and funny without trying to be too funny- though not as funny as Rick and Morty and the first few episodes oscillated between 6/10 and 7/10 for me. But it really comes into its own in the latter episodes, and the last four are brilliant


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How so?
> 
> I mean, how was it criticised?



We has solved The Racism by updating the Driving Miss Daisy story and swapping the black and white roles.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> Finished the ten episodes available so far. I am pleased to report it improves and matures with every passing episode.
> 
> I mean, Star Trek and/or Rick and Morty fans should enjoy it from the off as I did- easy watching and funny without trying to be too funny- though not as funny as Rick and Morty and the first few episodes oscillated between 6/10 and 7/10 for me. But it really comes into its own in the latter episodes, and the last four are brilliant



I gave it a watch half way through and it's enjoyable enough, Ensign Mariner is just to much most of the time, slightly psychotic, but the rest is well done.


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I gave it a watch half way through and it's enjoyable enough, Ensign Mariner is just to much most of the time, slightly psychotic, but the rest is well done.


Do check the rest. It’s not like a massive improvement or a masterpiece but the last three episodes in particular kick it up a gear.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> We has solved The Racism by updating the Driving Miss Daisy story and swapping the black and white roles.


That's not really fair as it's based on a true story and the accounts of both the leads. 
I did have a look at the criticism raised and most of it seems for the most part quite unfair. I do think the makers tried quite hard within the boundaries of the story.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> Finished the ten episodes available so far. I am pleased to report it improves and matures with every passing episode.
> 
> I mean, Star Trek and/or Rick and Morty fans should enjoy it from the off as I did- easy watching and funny without trying to be too funny- though not as funny as Rick and Morty and the first few episodes oscillated between 6/10 and 7/10 for me. But it really comes into its own in the latter episodes, and the last four are brilliant


Well I have only seen two, and to be honest I really lost interest almost immediately. My daughter will probably continue to break up the constant bobs burgers and anime streaming so I imagine I'll be watching some more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's not really fair as it's based on a true story and the accounts of both the leads.
> I did have a look at the criticism raised and most of it seems for the most part quite unfair. I do think the makers tried quite hard within the boundaries of the story.


Shirley’s family weren’t very happy about it at all. Said it completely misrepresented their relationship


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Shirley’s family weren’t very happy about it at all. Said it completely misrepresented their relationship


I read about that. However they did go by what Shirley himself actually said, and he told them not to speak to his family. He was also quoted and taped many times in the past (before research for the film) contradicting (for the most part) the families claims of inaccuracy and misrepresentation. The family backed off.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2021)

Its annoying that all this BBC stuff should be available on the BBCi player with the licence fee. It works out more than most subscriptions anyway, and a lot of it was actually on the iplayer before britbox. 

Bastards.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 28, 2021)

Documentary about two self-entitled hippies who think they can just turn up somewhere and do what they like....

A chilling Neighbours from Hell mystery....I think I was supposed to empathise with the hippies. I didn't.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Documentary about two self-entitled hippies who think they can just turn up somewhere and do what they like....
> 
> A chilling Neighbours from Hell mystery....I think I was supposed to empathise with the hippies. I didn't.
> 
> View attachment 251747



I heard someone else recommend this, didn't realise that it was documentary (I am more interested now). 
They also seemed to suggest the hippies were the entitled twats of the story.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 28, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I heard someone else recommend this, didn't realise that it was documentary (I am more interested now).
> They also seemed to suggest the hippies were the entitled twats of the story.



And this never seems to dawn on them.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 28, 2021)

butchersapron said:


> This is a great series. I think i got it via some amazon freebie. It's great. Use your free week on this.


I've queued this up and am starting tonight - high hopes, thanks guys


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 30, 2021)

Fuck Brexit. I've just had to invest in a VPN to get anything from Prime.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 30, 2021)

Blutch: Travelogue of a French paraglider traveling the Himalayas by air. He's delightfully crazy and the landscape stunning


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 2, 2021)

Another list that might find things you've missed.

The Americans at #1. Such a good series.









						The 50 Best TV Shows on Amazon Prime, Ranked (June 2022)
					

Paste Magazine ranks the best TV shows to watch on Amazon Prime right now beginning with our pick for #1. Keep scrolling for a deeper dive!




					www.pastemagazine.com


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 2, 2021)

The Americans is probably my all time favourite series.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2021)

Queen and Slim.  Kind of a road movie. A black man and a black woman out on a date get pulled over by a copper for a minor traffic offence. The situation escalates. Absolutely fucking brilliant film, in many ways.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> Is there a mainly happy-ending vibe to it? I can tolerate the odd death or account of animal hardship but I try to avoid any programmes that depict harrowing cases of animal abuse that leaves you depressed and angry.


Mainly happy yes.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 3, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Another list that might find things you've missed.
> 
> The Americans at #1. Such a good series.
> 
> ...


The Americans is a must watch.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2021)

Tried watching 'tales from the loop' again last night. Bloody hell it's a struggle. I'm told the last episode, or last two bring it all together. . . Which is where I have now gotten up to, but jebus it's hard work. Each one is about five or ten minutes tops of content spread over forty odd minutes, mistaking dragging a story out and baggy editing for atmosphere and breath. A couple were pretty solid but could still have done with ten to fifteen minutes of trimming. I know these are not supposed to be fast paced, and they don't have to be. It's a mixture of repeated point making and extended scenes more than anything else.

Those last two episodes better be worth it.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 3, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yes thats a fine feature but it still doesn't help that a huge chunk of the catalog is paywalled if you've something specific in mind, and changes at random.



Paywalled because it's not on Prime.    The Fire TV and Fire TV Stick is a storefront.  It also advertises Netflix, iPlayer, More4, Demand5, TVPlayer shows on there.   Do people complain that they are having to pay for Netflix shows because they should be getting them free because Amazon are advertising them on the Fire TV?  

If you want to see just what's included in Amazon Prime Video, download the Amazon Prime Video app which is just like any other app on the Fire TV.  That way you only see what's included.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2021)

How are people watching Amazon Prime? Didn’t realise there was any other way than through the app. Have never had any issue with unexpected fees as all Prime Videos are labelled Prime in the corner and there’s a free to me section too.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 3, 2021)

You can watch Prime in an internet browser


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Paywalled because it's not on Prime.    The Fire TV and Fire TV Stick is a storefront.  It also advertises Netflix, iPlayer, More4, Demand5, TVPlayer shows on there.   Do people complain that they are having to pay for Netflix shows because they should be getting them free because Amazon are advertising them on the Fire TV?



I think he means all the additional subscription channels within the Prime app (MGM, Acorn, Arrow, Starz, etc).


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 3, 2021)

Others view it on a Fire Stick but seem to think that means everything the Fire Stick or TV shows them is included in Prime.  The Fire devices are basically just the same as a Fire Tablet but use the TV as a screen.  As such it's just an app-driven device same as any other android device.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 3, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I think he means all the additional subscription channels within the Prime app (MGM, Acorn, Arrow, Starz, etc).



Are they within the Prime Video app?  I've never seen them.  See them all the time on the Fire TV but they're just extra subs like Netflix and that, I wouldn't expect them to be included in my Prime membership.  Like I say, the Fire TV is just a device to sell you subscriptions.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 3, 2021)

Just checked, the app has a toggle switch for "Free to me" which hides them.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Are they within the Prime Video app?


Yes. You need to view through "free to me" to get rid of them.

Edit> as you've just seen.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 3, 2021)

Watch via an App on the tablet or via the browser, don't have an actual TV or a Fire Stick.

The "free to me" toggle also doesn't solve the fact the interface and search is shit in general.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 3, 2021)

There is no doubt that the interface is the worst steaming pile of dog turds imaginable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Just checked, the app has a toggle switch for "Free to me" which hides them.


Yes but it flips back immediately if you do a search, or basically anything that takes you off the page you were on when you clicked it.


----------



## han (Feb 4, 2021)

I've just started watching the miniseries 'We're Here'. It's an HBO drag show presented by Shangela, Bob The Drag Queen and Eureka O'Hara.

It's billed as 'Drag queens recruit and train small-town residents to participate in a one-night-only drag performance.' I've only seen one episode so far but it's bloody lovely. Really heartwarming. And it has 8.3 on imdb!

In the first episode they go to Gettysburg, Pennsylvania, and produce a little show with some willing participants. It's really joyous and emotional. It's a bit like a combination between Drag Race and Queer Eye. Lovely. And... I love Shangela so much!


----------



## dessiato (Feb 4, 2021)

We have come late to Dexter. It's very good, we find ourselves watching 3 or four episodes a day.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 4, 2021)

It had such a disappointing ending that I'm glad it's coming back for a limited series later this year to hopefully put things right.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 4, 2021)

John Lithgow being the best thing about Dexter.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 4, 2021)

Watching the 'Devil and Daniel Johnston' documentary. 
It's good.


----------



## Chz (Feb 5, 2021)

Started on "Hunters".

It is very, very silly. But that's sort of what I need right now.

Also, "Upload" basically plays on all my fears of modern technology. In a comedy.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Tried watching 'tales from the loop' again last night. Bloody hell it's a struggle. I'm told the last episode, or last two bring it all together. . . Which is where I have now gotten up to, but jebus it's hard work. Each one is about five or ten minutes tops of content spread over forty odd minutes, mistaking dragging a story out and baggy editing for atmosphere and breath. A couple were pretty solid but could still have done with ten to fifteen minutes of trimming. I know these are not supposed to be fast paced, and they don't have to be. It's a mixture of repeated point making and extended scenes more than anything else.
> 
> Those last two episodes better be worth it.


Yeh, I thought it would be perfect stoned telly. It was too slow for even my slowed down brain. Let me know in a non-spoilery way whether the last 2eps are worth it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 5, 2021)

Chz said:


> Started on "Hunters".
> 
> It is very, very silly. But that's sort of what I need right now.
> 
> Also, "Upload" basically plays on all my fears of modern technology. In a comedy.



While somehow celebrating how great capitalism is at the same time as saying how its not, its a very confusing show.

Enjoyable enough mind.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2021)

I thought Loop was immense!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 5, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I thought Loop was immense!



It looked amazing but it was so fucking slow.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2021)

Chz said:


> Also, "Upload" basically plays on all my fears of modern technology. In a comedy.



I quite liked upload. Even though it's not perfect and it's all wrapped up in a very American easy watch wacky comedy format, it does have some good ideas and interesting points.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2021)

I watched that Amazon original 'Bliss' which I think they are currently pushing as 'mind bending'.  Owen Wilson and Salma Hayek star. 
Pretty much total trash. They were probably going for something quite cerebral, but lost it all along the way (during production - the film is shite from the off), and then they ended up trying to pretend it had a matrix type quality for for the marketing. 

I recommend you give it a swerve.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> There is no doubt that the interface is the worst steaming pile of dog turds imaginable.


BritBox just texted me to ask if you could hold its pint


----------



## sojourner (Feb 7, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> It looked amazing but it was so fucking slow.


I didn't think it was 'slow' in the slightest.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 7, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> BritBox just texted me to ask if you could hold its pint


I've just received a telegram from UKTV requesting that BritBox looks after its flagon


----------



## kabbes (Feb 7, 2021)

I expect UKTV’s tacked-on on-demand portal to be a bit useless, though.  But Amazon?  What’s their excuse?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I expect UKTV’s tacked-on on-demand portal to be a bit useless, though.  But Amazon?  What’s their excuse?


I can't say I have a massive problem with the prime interface once it gets going/you get used to it. Be nice programs were favourites rather than each individual series of a program. The rest of it is just geared up to make you aware that other non prime shows are available, probably part of a deal they have. . . . And maybe the customer star ratings are a bit generous, but at least there are stars.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't say I have a massive problem with the prime interface once it gets going/you get used to it. Be nice programs were favourites rather than each individual series of a program. The rest of it is just geared up to make you aware that other non prime shows are available, probably part of a deal they have. . . . And maybe the customer star ratings are a bit generous, but at least there are stars.


The problem is mostly that it doesn’t categorise and filter for you in any consistent or systematic way.  You can’t just find (e.g.) a “comedy” category and follow that through to a subcategory (e.g. UK sitcoms) and then see everything in that category.  So it’s hard to find things to watch until you have enough of a history behind you that you can follow the chain of what others have watched.  Thanks to this thread, I do now know that you can do searches for things like ”documentary” but even then, the results are a bizarre mix of helpful and irrelevant.

None of the portals are good — the BBC, Channel 4, ITV all have their (serious) limitations.  But at least BBC and Channel 4 do allow me to decide I want to watch a documentary and then show me their documentaries!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2021)

I think it’s designed for people who know what they’re looking for rather than casual watching


----------



## kabbes (Feb 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I think it’s designed for people who know what they’re looking for rather than casual watching


I think you’re right.  But why not design it for both?


----------



## Maltin (Feb 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The problem is mostly that it doesn’t categorise and filter for you in any consistent or systematic way.  You can’t just find (e.g.) a “comedy” category and follow that through to a subcategory (e.g. UK sitcoms) and then see everything in that category.  So it’s hard to find things to watch until you have enough of a history behind you that you can follow the chain of what others have watched.  Thanks to this thread, I do now know that you can do searches for things like ”documentary” but even then, the results are a bizarre mix of helpful and irrelevant.
> 
> None of the portals are good — the BBC, Channel 4, ITV all have their (serious) limitations.  But at least BBC and Channel 4 do allow me to decide I want to watch a documentary and then show me their documentaries!


When I look at Prime it groups content into categories eg Thrillers, Comedies, Action and adventure, Horror  It doesn't sub-categorise but not aware that any of the streaming sites (including TV) do that.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 8, 2021)

Maltin said:


> When I look at Prime it groups content into categories eg Thrillers, Comedies, Action and adventure, Horror  It doesn't sub-categorise but not aware that any of the streaming sites (including TV) do that.


It offers you some like that, yes.  But it’s an extremely limited selection of what it has and there is no way of going deeper.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 8, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> It had such a disappointing ending that I'm glad it's coming back for a limited series later this year to hopefully put things right.


We aren't there yet. Having to do other things has slowed our progress.



chandlerp said:


> John Lithgow being the best thing about Dexter.


He won awards IIRC for his role. He is very good in it, and a long way from his Third Rock style.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It offers you some like that, yes.  But it’s an extremely limited selection of what it has and there is no way of going deeper.



It also tends to send you back to the start when you click through after scrolling down.



Maltin said:


> When I look at Prime it groups content into categories eg Thrillers, Comedies, Action and adventure, Horror  It doesn't sub-categorise but not aware that any of the streaming sites (including TV) do that.



Netflix used to. Amazon can do it if you use the website and are able to get the long list view iirc


----------



## kabbes (Feb 8, 2021)

It surprised me how limited and unintuitive the Amazon interface is because this is a company that built its success initially (if you can remember back to those days) by being innovative with its selling interface.  It was a revelation to have a store that recommended things to you based on what else you liked, and to have straightforward filtering and categorisation tools.  I expected them to apply that thinking to their video.  There’s certainly a bit of “if you liked this, try that” but that’s about as far as it goes.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 8, 2021)

As far as I can tell the aim of streaming sites interface is to push what it wants you to watch not allow you to graze. Its got no interest in presenting you with a back catalogue but aims to get you watching the front page shows whether that's via personnel algorithm or the trending option.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The problem is mostly that it doesn’t categorise and filter for you in any consistent or systematic way.  You can’t just find (e.g.) a “comedy” category and follow that through to a subcategory (e.g. UK sitcoms) and then see everything in that category.  So it’s hard to find things to watch until you have enough of a history behind you that you can follow the chain of what others have watched.  Thanks to this thread, I do now know that you can do searches for things like ”documentary” but even then, the results are a bizarre mix of helpful and irrelevant.
> 
> None of the portals are good — the BBC, Channel 4, ITV all have their (serious) limitations.  But at least BBC and Channel 4 do allow me to decide I want to watch a documentary and then show me their documentaries!


I see that it is not ideal, but maybe I have gotten used to it. It does obviously help if you know exactly what you are looking for, but you can also type in vague searches like 'music documentaries'. My biggest problem is that it includes a LOT of junk. If you want 'sci fi comedy film' for instance, you could end up with a shit load of 5 minute home made school project shite.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2021)

We’ve just discovered *Powers*. It’s a 2015 series with a basic premise slightly similar to The Boys: some people in the world have superpowers, and some of them use them to commit crimes. It's more police thriller/ crime than dark humour.

Not as great as The Boys, but good enough. It's a paid job unfortunately, but you can watch the first episode for 10p, and if you like it buy the series for a fiver. It has Eddie Izzard as one fo the baddies 

I'd never heard of this before, and it turns out it was a Sony Playstation production. I didn't know Playstation had a studio and was involved in TV series...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> We’ve just discovered *Powers*. It’s a 2015 series with a basic premise slightly similar to The Boys: some people in the world have superpowers, and some of them use them to commit crimes. It's more police thriller/ crime than dark humour.
> 
> Not as great as The Boys, but good enough. It's a paid job unfortunately, but you can watch the first episode for 10p, and if you like it buy the series for a fiver. It has Eddie Izzard as one fo the baddies
> 
> I'd never heard of this before, and it turns out it was a Sony Playstation production. I didn't know Playstation had a studio and was involved in TV series...


I thought this was brilliant at the time and Izzard has immense presence in it, but it never got finished. hah, as I recall Izzard was also a baddie in Hannibal in the same year.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2021)

Bad Samaritan, with David Tennant and Robert Sheehan.   FRom wiki - Sheehan portrays the title character, a valet who burglarizes the houses of the drivers he services, only to discover one of his rich customers (Tennant) is a serial killer.


----------



## MBV (Feb 8, 2021)

Has anyone started Soulmates? I wasn't blown away by the first episode but it hooked me enough I'll watch the next one at some point.

ETA: Soulmates review – what if Amazon could recommend your one true love?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2021)

Dark Waters, about the lawyer who took on Dupont. Now shitting ourselves!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 8, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Bad Samaritan, with David Tennant and Robert Sheehan.   FRom wiki - Sheehan portrays the title character, a valet who burglarizes the houses of the drivers he services, only to discover one of his rich customers (Tennant) is a serial killer.





sojourner said:


> Dark Waters, about the lawyer who took on Dupont. Now shitting ourselves!


We saw both of these.  Good films


----------



## stockwelljonny (Feb 9, 2021)

Watched this last night. Loved it, inspirational story and great scenery


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

stockwelljonny said:


> Watched this last night. Loved it, inspirational story and great scenery


Watched what?


----------



## stockwelljonny (Feb 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Blutch: Travelogue of a French paraglider traveling the Himalayas by air. He's delightfully crazy and the landscape stunning



Watched this last night. Loved it, inspirational story and great scenery


----------



## stockwelljonny (Feb 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Watched what?


😀


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

stockwelljonny said:


> 😀


Is it a documentary?


----------



## stockwelljonny (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes it’s a one off doc on a shoe string, v well done, charming, nutty French bloke paragliding along the length of the Himalayas from peak to peak filming himself on a selfie stick


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 9, 2021)

stockwelljonny said:


> Yes it’s a one off doc on a shoe string, v well done, charming, nutty French bloke paragliding along the length of the Himalayas *from peak to peak filming himself on a selfie stick*



I'd be so sure I'd drop the bloody thing


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 9, 2021)

stockwelljonny said:


> Yes it’s a one off doc on a shoe string, v well done, charming, nutty French bloke paragliding along the length of the Himalayas from peak to peak filming himself on a selfie stick



Thats sounds like something I saw years ago but probably before selfie sticks....does he get stuck on a mountainside and has to eat some kind of potatoes? Wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## belboid (Feb 9, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Bad Samaritan, with David Tennant and Robert Sheehan.   FRom wiki - Sheehan portrays the title character, a valet who burglarizes the houses of the drivers he services, only to discover one of his rich customers (Tennant) is a serial killer.


just watched that. It was a decent way to spend a cold, otherwise boring, afternoon. Not particularly original, but Sheehan and Tennant are both very watchable.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Feb 9, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Thats sounds like something I saw years ago but probably before selfie sticks....does he get stuck on a mountainside and has to eat some kind of potatoes? Wouldn't mind seeing it again.


He got stuck a few times, has a few crashes, got shot at, plays a violin.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 9, 2021)

stockwelljonny said:


> He got stuck a few times, has a few crashes, got shot at, plays a violin.



Rings a bell, I'll look it up.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 10, 2021)

I hadn’t seen Broadchurch but the American remake (also starring David Tennant), Gracepoint, is on Amazon so we gave that a watch.  It’s good — no idea how it compares to the original, but I liked it.  Tennant, as ever, is the best thing in it but Virgina Kull, who plays the grieving mother, is also excellent.  Plus it has the topically named Jacki Weaver.

For those who have seen Broadchurch, I expect it has an identical story.  For those who haven’t — it’s available for free on Prime whereas Broadchurch is not.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 10, 2021)

We watched _Parasite _at the weekend. It's an acclaimed Korean black comedy/thriller about a poor family who insinuate themselves into the lives of a rich family. Very funny in places and quite entertaining but gets very dark in the second half. I read the reviews afterwards and they're all about the film being metaphorical and meaningful, which is probably a bit too highbrow for me as far as films are concerned, but it's a good watch.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 10, 2021)

.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 10, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We watched _Parasite _at the weekend. It's an acclaimed Korean black comedy/thriller about a poor family who insinuate themselves into the lives of a rich family. Very funny in places and quite entertaining but gets very dark in the second half. I read the reviews afterwards and they're all about the film being metaphorical and meaningful, which is probably a bit too highbrow for me as far as films are concerned, but it's a good watch.


I liked the film but I thought as a highbrow film, it lacked depth, as a comedy its timing and tone were frequently off and as a thriller it wasn’t actually thrilling.  A good, fun, solid film but not the second coming I had been led to expect.


----------



## T & P (Feb 10, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We watched _Parasite _at the weekend. It's an acclaimed Korean black comedy/thriller about a poor family who insinuate themselves into the lives of a rich family. Very funny in places and quite entertaining but gets very dark in the second half. I read the reviews afterwards and they're all about the film being metaphorical and meaningful, which is probably a bit too highbrow for me as far as films are concerned, but it's a good watch.





kabbes said:


> I liked the film but I thought as a highbrow film, it lacked depth, as a comedy its timing and tone were frequently off and as a thriller it wasn’t actually thrilling.  A good, fun, solid film but not the second coming I had been led to expect.


 I can’t be bothered to search for it now but distinctly remember reading a review from one of the main BBC critics when it came out, and he was pretty much saying it was probably the best film he’d seen in the last two or three decades.

I mean, fuck off 

It was pretty good and I’m perfectly happy for it to have scooped all those awards as it was probably the best movie out last year, but the OTT collective wankfest among the professional review circuit was flabbergasting. It is actually unfair on the film and its writers/ cast and director, as it gets built up so much you end up feeling a bit underwhelmed. Whereas if I’d discovered it by chance on a streaming platform I’d been praising it to the four winds.

The critics do this from time to time. See also The Disaster Artist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2021)

it's not the critics fault for liking a film more than you did!


----------



## keybored (Feb 11, 2021)

_ZeroZeroZero_ - Italian crime series with three intertwining stories set around a shipment of 5 tonnes of coke. _Narcos_ minus the affable drug enforcement agents or charismatic narrators or anything upbeat at all, this show is bleak. Excellent soundtrack courtesy of Mogwai.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 11, 2021)

keybored said:


> _ZeroZeroZero_ - Italian crime series with three intertwining stories set around a shipment of 5 tonnes of coke. _Narcos_ minus the affable drug enforcement agents or charismatic narrators or anything upbeat at all, this show is bleak. Excellent soundtrack courtesy of Mogwai.



Three episodes in and I'm loving it.  Is it a joint Sky/Amazon thing?  I'm watching it on Now.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 11, 2021)

keybored said:


> _ZeroZeroZero_ - Italian crime series with three intertwining stories set around a shipment of 5 tonnes of coke. _Narcos_ minus the affable drug enforcement agents or charismatic narrators or anything upbeat at all, this show is bleak. Excellent soundtrack courtesy of Mogwai.


This is on my watch list.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not the critics fault for liking a film more than you did!



I liked Parasite a lot, and I suspect it's one of those films that gets better with repeat viewings.  Kermode (who was calling it the best film of the last decade or whatever) has seen it a few times.  If I re-watch it, it'll probably be the b&w version.


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not the critics fault for liking a film more than you did!


It's not a question of them liking it more than me. It's a question of elevating the film to a degree of greatness that to millions of us seems wholly disproportionate. That a film was significantly better than all others on a given year doesn't automatically make it one of the all-time greats, let alone the best film of the last few decades.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> It's not a question of them liking it more than me. It's a question of elevating the film to a degree of greatness that to millions of us seems wholly disproportionate. That a film was significantly better than all others on a given year doesn't automatically make it one of the all-time greats, let alone the best film of the last few decades.


Some people think it was though


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Some people think it was though


Those people need to not be professional film critics


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Some people think it was though


To be fair it is decidedly meh.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Those people need to not be professional film critics


Stop whinging. You didn’t like the tone so you weren’t going to like it.  That’s your problem, no one else’s.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

belboid said:


> Stop whinging. You didn’t like the tone so you weren’t going to like it.  That’s your problem, no one else’s.


I said I did like it, actually.  I just didn’t think it was the greatest film for decades or anything.  I thought it was a decent 4-star film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Those people need to not be professional film critics


I'm not and I loved it


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I said I did like it, actually.  I just didn’t think it was the greatest film for decades or anything.  I thought it was a decent 4-star film.


Every single one of your criticisms are bullshit though.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

belboid said:


> Every single one of your criticisms are bullshit though.


Blimey. You’re one of those people that think it was the best thing since sliced bread.  A rare chance to study one in its natural habitat.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2021)

I think it was excellent and easily the best film of last year.  It is highly rewatchable and I get something different from it each time.  Whether I think it is the best film of the last ten, twenty or however many years is entirely irrelevant.  But your notion that someone who did find it the best film for decades are idiots who don’t understand film (which must be your notion for you to write ‘Those people need to not be professional film critics’) just shows you up as plain daft.  

critics like a movie more than you did! They must be morons then.


----------



## Maltin (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I said I did like it, actually.  I just didn’t think it was the greatest film for decades or anything.  I thought it was a decent 4-star film.


4 stars on a scale of how many?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

Maltin said:


> 4 stars on a scale of how many?


My system has no upper limit but very few ever reach five.


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> My system has no upper limit but very few ever reach five.


 Undoubtedly Snakes on a motherfuckin’ Plane will be one of those select few on your list?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> Undoubtedly Snakes on a motherfuckin’ Plane will be one of those select few on your list?


Do you know, I’ve never seen it?  I always felt that having read the title, I didn’t need to actually watch the film.


----------



## chilango (Feb 11, 2021)

I've just finished Upload, which I quite enjoyed, and am now on Forever which I'm also liking.


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2021)

chilango said:


> I've just finished Upload, which I quite enjoyed, and am now on Forever which I'm also liking.


 I liked it also. Started great, felt like it was dropping a bit in the middle but then ended up nicely and strongly. Similar to The Good Place in some ways.

I’ve probably plugged this about five times ITT already, but if you haven’t watched Undone yet I reckon you’ll much enjoy it. Used to be on Prime, hopefully still is. Eight episodes, and if you think the first one is a bit meh I urge you to finish it and start the second one, because five minutes into it the second everything has taken an amazing new direction. One of the most imaginative TV shows in living memory.


----------



## keybored (Feb 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Three episodes in and I'm loving it.  Is it a joint Sky/Amazon thing?  I'm watching it on Now.


Something like that, I torrented it as it isn't on Netflix. I watched the finale just now and the only disappointing thing about it is that there won't be any more. I think I'm going to have to watch _Gomorrah_ next on the strength of this.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 12, 2021)

keybored said:


> Something like that, I torrented it as it isn't on Netflix. I watched the finale just now and the only disappointing thing about it is that there won't be any more. I think I'm going to have to watch _Gomorrah_ next on the strength of this.



Yeah, I've seen the Gomorrah film, but not the TV show. I can see me watching that next.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 12, 2021)

I watched True Story yesterday.  It’s a pretty bland vehicle for (srs actor mode)Jonah Hill and James Franco.  Based on a true story but just... Franco plays a man who killed his wife and kids (a depressingly common crime, and therefore, although the film paints him as this rare monster, and his crime as improbably awful, there’s zero surprise when he’s found guilty). Hill is the disgraced ex-new York times writer who spots his chance to write an “in cold blood” type book and gets access to the prisoner in return for helping him be a better writer.  
Since the “innocent/guilty” thing is never really in question, the film needs something else. Menace? Intense chemistry between the two men? But none of that happens.  
I’d say “don’t bother” but I kind of want someone else to watch it so I can have a confused conversation about how a film can be so damp.


----------



## killer b (Feb 12, 2021)

We crawled to the end of series one of The Americans last night, but won't be bothering pushing on. Everyone in it is too annoying, and no-one acts like humans would do, never mind as secret agents would. And the back and forth relationship crap is a total snoozefest. Shame as there was some genuinely great bits throughout, but in the end there was too much ballast. 

Not sure what to try next, everything we've tried watching recently we've struggled to make it all the way through a series.


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> We crawled to the end of series one of The Americans last night, but won't be bothering pushing on. Everyone in it is too annoying, and no-one acts like humans would do, never mind as secret agents would. And the back and forth relationship crap is a total snoozefest. Shame as there was some genuinely great bits throughout, but in the end there was too much ballast.
> 
> Not sure what to try next, everything we've tried watching recently we've struggled to make it all the way through a series.


Have you seen The Good Place


----------



## nagapie (Feb 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> We crawled to the end of series one of The Americans last night, but won't be bothering pushing on. Everyone in it is too annoying, and no-one acts like humans would do, never mind as secret agents would. And the back and forth relationship crap is a total snoozefest. Shame as there was some genuinely great bits throughout, but in the end there was too much ballast.
> 
> Not sure what to try next, everything we've tried watching recently we've struggled to make it all the way through a series.


I tried this on the many recommendations, gave up mid episode 3. There are no good series that I can find on Prime or Netflix.


----------



## killer b (Feb 12, 2021)

ash said:


> Have you seen The Good Place


yeah, enjoyed it to begin with, then quickly became overcome with ennui


----------



## nagapie (Feb 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> yeah, enjoyed it to begin with, then quickly became overcome with ennui


Not Prime but the best thing I saw last year was probably Pose. It's a Sin being the best thing I've seen recently, commonality in subject but different.


----------



## killer b (Feb 12, 2021)

We're going to give_ Perpetual Grace Ltd_ a crack next I think. I wonder if I'm the problem rather than the TV shows though. I just want another series of Succession if I'm honest.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> We're going to give_ Perpetual Grace Ltd_ a crack next I think. I wonder if I'm the problem rather than the TV shows though. I just want another series of Succession if I'm honest.


Funnily enough i was thinking of starting Succession this weekend.  Perpetual Grace was easily my favourite series last year , Righteous Gemstones second, Brassic third.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> We crawled to the end of series one of The Americans last night, but won't be bothering pushing on. Everyone in it is too annoying, and no-one acts like humans would do, never mind as secret agents would. And the back and forth relationship crap is a total snoozefest. Shame as there was some genuinely great bits throughout, but in the end there was too much ballast.
> 
> Not sure what to try next, everything we've tried watching recently we've struggled to make it all the way through a series.



Maybe your reaction is why it didn't ever really cut through beyond cult status. I've got an interest in the time period , the espionage genre, the music and the way the show uses it, and I actually lived in Falls Church - which is where the Jennings' live - for 6 months when I was 11 in the early 90s, so maybe it was especially appealing to me alone!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2021)

Watched Boy. It's good, especially the dance at the end. More eagle Vs shark than hunt for the wilder people.
Then watched 'prime exclusive' Greenland. Utter utter utter shite, almost comically so. Can't believe this was ever even considered for a theatrical release. It's so STV.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Yeh, I thought it would be perfect stoned telly. It was too slow for even my slowed down brain. Let me know in a non-spoilery way whether the last 2eps are worth it


My prime runs out tomorrow so I am giving them a go. Did the second to last. Same shit as all the others. 
Fingers crossed for the last one, but the pay off is going to have to be something utterly mind blowing. I'm guessing it won't be.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2021)

. . . OK just done the last one. 
Wish I could have spent my time much more productively. 
Not impressed.


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2021)

There's a  movie-length film version on prime of Pikkety's book, Capital in the twenty-first century, and its brilliant. Loads of great snips of archive footage, very fun to watch.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> We're going to give_ Perpetual Grace Ltd_ a crack next I think. I wonder if I'm the problem rather than the TV shows though. I just want another series of Succession if I'm honest.



I've watched two episodes of Succession. It's good but the characters are odious. I realise they're supposed to be but do they develop a bit? I'm not sure I could watch a series of them.


----------



## killer b (Feb 15, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I've watched two episodes of Succession. It's good but the characters are odious. I realise they're supposed to be but do they develop a bit? I'm not sure I could watch a series of them.


Yeah, totally - one of the great things about the series is how you end up rooting for this or that character and then they do something awful and you're reminded of what vermin they are. Only Connor is without any redeeming features whatsoever.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2021)

Watching the Matrix with my 14 year old daughter. She knows the memes and quotes etc but has never seen it so I thought we would have a look. 
I've probably watched it too many times since it came out, but what really stands out is that the impressive action scenes really are not impressive at all anymore. Trying to explain that they were really amazing to see the first time around just doesn't make it 'timeless', even if they were the first to do it. 
Some great shots (mostly nicked directly from anime), but I'm finding watching it really rather boring.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 15, 2021)

Oh come on, The Matrix is a great film quite aside from its action sequences


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 15, 2021)

The Sweeney


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2021)

Into S3 of Justified. It’s good and entertaining enough, though some episodes are not as thrilling as others.

It’s basically a PG-13 version of Banshee in its premise. Recommended to anyone who is looking for something decent to watch to fill the days of the week when there are no new episodes of their favourite episodes.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> Into S3 of Justified. It’s good and entertaining enough, though some episodes are not as thrilling as others.
> 
> It’s basically a PG-13 version of Banshee in its premise. Recommended to anyone who is looking for something decent to watch to fill the days of the week when there are no new episodes of their favourite episodes.


Banshee , now that was a series worth watching


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 16, 2021)

Late to the party but on my third attempt (first two were years ago) I’ve managed to get past ep 1 of Preacher.  Like it a lot.  Very silly indeed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Late to the party but on my third attempt (first two were years ago) I’ve managed to get past ep 1 of Preacher.  Like it a lot.  Very silly indeed.


Series two takes off. I thought series one was a massive let down. This might have been because I read all the comic books when they came out and series one massively fucked all that up and made it immediately less interesting. Having said that, overall, there are things I always hated about the comics, some of which the TV show made better.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2021)

Today is my last day of prime. 
I watched Awaydays.

It's like a two hour advert for Adidas and Stanley knives soundtracked by Ultravox and Joy Division. 
Salright.

Also saw Parasite. Really enjoyed it up until the very end, which I thought wasn't as good as it could have been. No ideas personally for a better ending, but it just wasn't up to the quality of the rest of the film. I think I would have liked something a bit more cyclical in some way.


----------



## T & P (Feb 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Today is my last day of prime.


Are there any series you might miss if/when another season comes (The Boys, if you happened to watch the first two seasons and liked them)? Not sure if Amazon allows people to pay for 1-month subscriptions, like Netflix, NowTV and Disney+ do.

When we first started watching Prime, probably about 2-3 years ago, their catalogue was truly dire, but it has to be said they’ve improved it massively over time.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

Anyone think Stand By Me is too old for a nine year old? Lots of swearing, init. But I have a feeling my daughter will love it.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 17, 2021)

Three episodes into The Americans and it’s one of those rare series that we’re both actually enjoying 👍


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> Are there any series you might miss if/when another season comes (The Boys, if you happened to watch the first two seasons and liked them)? Not sure if Amazon allows people to pay for 1-month subscriptions, like Netflix, NowTV and Disney+ do.
> 
> When we first started watching Prime, probably about 2-3 years ago, their catalogue was truly dire, but it has to be said they’ve improved it massively over time.



Prime does let you pay for only one month at a time. I've been quite lucky. I got a three months free, stopped then later paid for speedy delivery by prime, it didn't arrive on time so I got my prime money refunded (but not the month of prime). Stopped again, but recently got another few free months form my brother. That's what has run out. . . . except it hasn't. For some reason it's still here today. 

But yeah, if another series of the Boys or the Expanse comes along, I'll just pay a months subscription. I should probably take it in turns between Prime, Netflix and Disney. I have a free three month subscription to Disney, but in under a month to has run it's course apart from new episodes of wandavision.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 17, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Three episodes into The Americans and it’s one of those rare series that we’re both actually enjoying 👍


You've just started series 1? 

There's loads of it and it's all ace.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2021)

Currently watching Tag. Not the us comedy, the Japanese horror/weirdness film from 2015.
Looked like it was going to be an initial weird scare and then a whole film of figuring out what happened. . . . no, it did that for a bit then just went mental.



I haven't finished it yet but I am just going to go ahead and recommend it for now.
Certainly a lot more flipping weird than it's prime write up or cover image suggests.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Prime does let you pay for only one month at a time. I've been quite lucky. I got a three months free, stopped then later paid for speedy delivery by prime, it didn't arrive on time so I got my prime money refunded (but not the month of prime). Stopped again, but recently got another few free months form my brother. That's what has run out. . . . except it hasn't. For some reason it's still here today.


I got six months free and they still think I'm a student  Only really paying for this is us and desperate housewives.


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Anyone think Stand By Me is too old for a nine year old? Lots of swearing, init. But I have a feeling my daughter will love it.


I watched it not long ago and it would be fine for a 9 year old I reckon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I got six months free and they still think I'm a student  Only really paying for this is us and desperate housewives.


I think I might have done the prime reclaim thing twice actually. Got a prime monthly subscription just for the one day delivery. Delivery didn't come so I did the on line complaint and immediately got the £8 back (well I think the second time it was £5 and I said 'no' I want my whole prime fee back and they said "ok". Also the package was marked as 'delivered', but they agreed this mistake happened a lot, so you could just order something and then say it didn't arrive (though this may have implications for your delivery person).


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 17, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Three episodes into The Americans and it’s one of those rare series that we’re both actually enjoying 👍



As I’ve posted before, the Americans is a show I have an attachment to having lived where it was set. The first episode with the Tusk music is superb, the show uses music superbly, and there’s a rich vein of music to mine from the era of the show. There’s even some of Urban’s favourite, Phil Collins in a later season


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Currently watching Tag. Not the us comedy, the Japanese horror/weirdness film from 2015.
> Looked like it was going to be an initial weird scare and then a whole film of figuring out what happened. . . . no, it did that for a bit then just went mental.
> 
> View attachment 254894
> ...



As with most of these things, it's a disappointing resolution in some ways. .  But maybe actually a good take home message / take down of a generally misogynistic culture, though oddly that would in some ways include this film. 

If I hadn't seen stuff like this before (it's a bit old school miike takashi in many ways) I think it would have baked my noodle.


----------



## Chz (Feb 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> As I’ve posted before, the Americans is a show I have an attachment to having lived where it was set. The first episode with the Tusk music is superb, the show uses music superbly, and there’s a rich vein of music to mine from the era of the show. There’s even some of Urban’s favourite, Phil Collins in a later season


I quite liked most of it, but I'm finding the final season to be a drag and I'm not sure why.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 18, 2021)

killer b said:


> Yeah, totally - one of the great things about the series is how you end up rooting for this or that character and then they do something awful and you're reminded of what vermin they are. Only Connor is without any redeeming features whatsoever.


I am enjoying this very much, thanks. I won't tell you how much of it I've already binged as it's embarrassing but there's no more budget for Amazon this month.


----------



## killer b (Feb 18, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I am enjoying this very much, thanks. I won't tell you how much of it I've already binged as it's embarrassing but there's no more budget for Amazon this month.


we watched both series back to back over a week tbh, no shame.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 18, 2021)

Chz said:


> I quite liked most of it, but I'm finding the final season to be a drag and I'm not sure why.


I often find that five seasons of something is the right number, for some reason.  Somehow, very few sets of characters and situations can ever quite sustain moving to a sixth.


----------



## haushoch (Feb 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> There's a  movie-length film version on prime of Pikkety's book, Capital in the twenty-first century, and its brilliant. Loads of great snips of archive footage, very fun to watch.



Just watched this, really good, thanks for the tip.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 20, 2021)

So, these are both to hire, but I didn't know where else to put them. For clarity: these are _not_ free!

Saint Maud
Possessor

Both really excellent bits of film-making, in the strictest sense. These aren't just stories told through the medium of film, these could only ever be _film_. Very different psychological horror films, they are both a brilliant mix of sound, photography and performance. Fantastic.


----------



## Anju (Feb 20, 2021)

Just finished an unintended binge watch of Wayne. Dark comedy / action / love story type thing. Hoping for a second season.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2021)

Anju said:


> Just finished an unintended binge watch of Wayne. Dark comedy / action / love story type thing. Hoping for a second season.


I watched the first one and didn't really get what it was supposed to be. Didn't engage/intrigue  me enough to watch another. . . . does it unfold in some way?


----------



## Anju (Feb 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched the first one and didn't really get what it was supposed to be. Didn't engage/intrigue  me enough to watch another. . . . does it unfold in some way?



Can't really pin down why I enjoyed it. Just an entertaining road trip with some funny moments and  interesting characters / decent casting.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2021)

Anju said:


> Can't really pin down why I enjoyed it. Just an entertaining road trip with some funny moments and  interesting characters / decent casting.


What I didn't get from the first one was any sense of any characters motivation. How or why they behaved, their actions or what their goals (however small) were.


----------



## Anju (Feb 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What I didn't get from the first one was any sense of any characters motivation. How or why they behaved, their actions or what their goals (however small) were.



The two main characters are taking an opportunity to escape shitty home situations / parental relationships, past and present about which more is revealed as the show progresses.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Currently watching Tag. Not the us comedy, the Japanese horror/weirdness film from 2015.
> Looked like it was going to be an initial weird scare and then a whole film of figuring out what happened. . . . no, it did that for a bit then just went mental.
> 
> View attachment 254894
> ...



That is a fucking weird film but a good one.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2021)

Predestination.  Sarah Snook is fucking brilliant in it. It's a time-travel sci-fi film, with some excellent twists.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 22, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Predestination.  Sarah Snook is fucking brilliant in it. It's a time-travel sci-fi film, with some excellent twists.


Cheers, will look that out


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 24, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Predestination.  Sarah Snook is fucking brilliant in it. It's a time-travel sci-fi film, with some excellent twists.



It's brilliant. Recommended to anyone who liked Dark, Primer, Looper etc


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 24, 2021)

I’m watching The Street about Hoxton St London and it’s a street I go down a fair bit, so it’s interesting to see it in 2016 which is when I just started to go down Hoxton occasionally. I was down there most weekends in 2019-2020.

There is a lot to unpack in it and a lot of stories.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 24, 2021)

killer b said:


> we watched both series back to back over a week tbh, no shame.


I pretty much watched both series in just under a week. It was so good. Loved Kieren Culkin in it, although they were all excellent. So wondering how Perpetual Grace is going?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I pretty much watched both series in just under a week. It was so good. Loved Kieren Culkin in it, although they were all excellent


Loved it - so excruciating at times. The hunting episode and Kendal rapping about his dad probably the best examples


----------



## nagapie (Feb 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Loved it - so excruciating at times. The hunting episode and Kendal rapping about his dad probably the best examples


Masochistic phone sex with Geri.

What else is that good? I need more binge watching in my life.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Masochistic phone sex with Geri.
> 
> What else is that good? I need more binge watching in my life.


Not much, I’ve been struggling to watch anything and don’t binge so it takes ages for me to get through anything. Have you seen Goliath? I liked that


----------



## nagapie (Feb 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not much, I’ve been struggling to watch anything and don’t binge so it takes ages for me to get through anything. Have you seen Goliath? I liked that


I will binge a really good series. Although some things are not bingable if they're too harrowing. I've actually been watching films which I rarely have the concentration for but my support bubble likes to watch films and we have to do something. I'll look up Goliath.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not much, I’ve been struggling to watch anything and don’t binge so it takes ages for me to get through anything. Have you seen Goliath? I liked that


Wow, it's free. I'll definitely give it a go.


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I pretty much watched both series in just under a week. It was so good. Loved Kieren Culkin in it, although they were all excellent. So wondering how Perpetual Grace is going?


I've not actually watched it - I discovered I'd need to subscribe to an add-on service to watch it and decided against it for now. 

Kieren Culkin was our fave too - if you want more of him doing that, he plays the same character in everything he's in (that I've seen him in anyway), _Igby Goes Down _especially.


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2021)

(there isn't anything else that good btw.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2021)

killer b said:


> (there isn't anything else that good btw.)


i'm feeling very impatient for S3


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 24, 2021)

killer b said:


> (there isn't anything else that good btw.)


It's an excellent show but Damages is as good in different ways.


----------



## T & P (Feb 27, 2021)

*I Care a Lot*. A brand new crime action film exclusive to Amazon starring among others Rosamund Pike and Peter Dinklage. The former plays a perfectly twisted heartless swindler whose latest victim turns out to be better connected and far more dangerous than she had bargained for.

Some aspects of the premise require a bit of suspension of disbelief, but on the whole a pretty decent action-crime film with a great cast


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2021)

T & P said:


> *I Care a Lot*. A brand new crime action film exclusive to Amazon starring among others Rosamund Pike and Peter Dinklage. The former plays a perfectly twisted heartless swindler whose latest victim turns out to be better connected and far more dangerous than she had bargained for.
> 
> Some aspects of the premise require a bit of suspension of disbelief, but on the whole a pretty decent action-crime film with a great cast


Gonna watch that tonight


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2021)

T & P said:


> *I Care a Lot*. A brand new crime action film exclusive to Amazon starring among others Rosamund Pike and Peter Dinklage. The former plays a perfectly twisted heartless swindler whose latest victim turns out to be better connected and far more dangerous than she had bargained for.
> 
> Some aspects of the premise require a bit of suspension of disbelief, but on the whole a pretty decent action-crime film with a great cast


I agree it’s unbelievable in places but a good watch


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2021)

And terrifying in regards to the NHS etc being privatised


----------



## killer b (Feb 28, 2021)

The Wicker Man is up on Amazon atm - it claims on the description to be the Nic Cage version but it's actually the original. I'd never seen it before so I watched it last night - pretty good, although I wasn't expecting it to be as trashy as it was, and had no idea it was a musical...


----------



## kabbes (Mar 1, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Predestination.  Sarah Snook is fucking brilliant in it. It's a time-travel sci-fi film, with some excellent twists.


Excellent film.  And the awesome weirdness of it made much more sense when I saw at the end that it was based on a story by Heinlein.  That man could spin a yarn.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Excellent film.  And the awesome weirdness of it made much more sense when I saw at the end that it was based on a story by Heinlein.  That man could spin a yarn.


The first time I saw this film, when she’s playing a certain male character, I was convinced it was the kid from Terminator 2, now as a grown up.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 2, 2021)

Muriel’s Wedding has popped up.  A film I hadn’t seen for years but watched many times in the past.  

There used to be published a kind of directory of all English language films, about the size of a phone directory (when they used to be big). Cant quite pin down what it was called. Anyway, it had the names of the key personnel, awards won, and in most cases, a bit of a precis/review. When I finally bought my first copy of this book, I looked up a lot of my favourites and was sad to see that Muriel’s Wedding had been dismissed as “soap opera”.

That’s stuck with me ever since because I didn’t understand how I could’ve been so wrong.  Watching again last night I now have the maturity, perspective and confidence to say: fuck that guy.  I suspect it’s a very female film, though not conventionally so.  It’s brash and the characters are working class and uneducated - but young working class women don’t have to be in Ken Loach-style unrekenting grey misery to be compelling.  It’s glorious. It stands the test of time, too - given that it’s more than 25 years old(!).


----------



## kabbes (Mar 2, 2021)

That’s a bit of a bizarre summary they gave it, given that a soap opera is, by definition, serialised.  The whole point of a soap opera is that you follow the minutiae of the daily lives of a bunch of characters over a highly extended period (months or years), not just some highlights over the course of 90 minutes.  A film can’t be soap opera by the very essence of what a soap opera is.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2021)

One of my fave films of all time, Muriel's Wedding.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> That’s a bit of a bizarre summary they gave it, given that a soap opera is, by definition, serialised.  The whole point of a soap opera is that you follow the minutiae of the daily lives of a bunch of characters over a highly extended period (months or years), not just some highlights over the course of 90 minutes.  A film can’t be soap opera by the very essence of what a soap opera is.


Yes.  But soaps have other characteristics.  High stakes emotional plot lines one after the other, melodramatic stock characters and histrionic acting...


----------



## kabbes (Mar 2, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Yes.  But soaps have other characteristics.  High stakes emotional plot lines one after the other, melodramatic stock characters and histrionic acting...


Would you say those things are inherent to the nature of soap operas or is it just that most soap operas are a bit shit?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Would you say those things are inherent to the nature of soap operas or is it just that most soap operas are a bit shit?


I’d say they’re inherent.  Soaps are (in theatrical terms) one of the evolutionary descendants of Victorian melodrama. (See also: westerns, superhero films).  The low level of required investment from the soap audience (partly, but not exclusively because of the “continuing” structure - which isn’t really open-ended at all.  It’s a sequel structure but with multiple plot lines of different lengths) - doesn’t require any one plot line to show originality (as most individual performance narratives aspire to).  If story A is unsatisfying on unrealistic another will be along in a minute.  

But where this kind of storytelling exists, audiences want something else. They want predictability. Heroes and villains. Gossipy crones and beleaguered ingenues and corrupt fatcats They want high stakes emotional plots that end satisfyingly with either tragedy or a wedding. I’d argue that this doesn’t make soaps “a bit shit”, any more than the aforementioned Ken Loach film is shit because it doesn’t get a massive popular audience.  They  skilfully fulfill a very specific function. 
The audience needs of the popular 19th century melodrama, with its cheap admission and prolific number of productions, is the same demand that creates the various types of soap that have existed since the mid 20th century.  But it also drives certain types of popular cinema. And where that cinema focuses on women, families and relationships (as soaps have done - almost exclusively so since the late eighties), then there are enough of the hallmarks of soap to say a film is soapy.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 2, 2021)

A good post.

It kind of seems, though, that you are arguing that Muriel’s Wedding IS, in fact, a soap opera...?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> A good post.
> 
> It kind of seems, though, that you are arguing that Muriel’s Wedding IS, in fact, a soap opera...?


No.  Because, while heightened, many of the principal characters (especially the protagonist) are not stock archetypes.  And the resolution is neither tragic nor “Jack shall have Jill” in the soap opera sense.  Yes there is a couple reuniting, but in the furtherance of true and platonic love.  In a soap she’d have stayed married to the rich, sexy swimmer - or only left him if he had been a genuine abusive arsehole.  It also makes (admittedly unsubtle - but it’s not a subtle film) commentary on marriage, beauty, happiness.  But that kind of thematic (ideological) viewpoint is notably absent from soaps.  There’s an authorial voice in Muriel’s Wedding that you never detect in soaps - and that’s not just a function of them being written by many people.  Lots of US comedy is written by committee, but it has an identifiable POV.  

PJ Hogan’s second film, My Best Friend’s Wedding is even more interesting in its subversion of romcom tropes.  Julia Roberts’ character is really horrible, but with all the tropes that tell us we should like her.  Really clever film, although less charming than MR.


----------



## Winot (Mar 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Excellent film.  And the awesome weirdness of it made much more sense when I saw at the end that it was based on a story by Heinlein.  That man could spin a yarn.



Nice timeline of events in the Heinlein story here:





__





						All You Zombies - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2021)

I take no pleasure in reporting that the brand new Coming 2 America sequel now available in Amazon is embarrassingly bad.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> I take no pleasure in reporting that the brand new Coming 2 America sequel now available in Amazon is embarrassingly bad.


I watched the trailer and was amazed that it looked _even worse_ than I expected.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Muriel’s Wedding has popped up.  A film I hadn’t seen for years but watched many times in the past.
> 
> There used to be published a kind of directory of all English language films, about the size of a phone directory (when they used to be big). Cant quite pin down what it was called.



You talking about _Halliwell's_?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2021)

Also, YOU'RE TERRIBLE, MURIEL!


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 6, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> <snip>
> That’s stuck with me ever since because I didn’t understand how I could’ve been so wrong.  Watching again last night I now have the maturity, perspective and confidence to say: fuck that guy.
> <snip>



Damn right, it's a fucking brilliant film.

E2A we'll be watching it tonight


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2021)

Muriel’s Wedding is a great film and on the whole uplifting, but I find the story and ultimate fate of Muriel’s mother desperately sad and truly heartbreaking


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> You talking about _Halliwell's_?


Yes!   Thank you!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Yes!   Thank you!


In pre-IMDb times, rather useful, but sometimes (okay, a lot of the time) in pursuit of nailing the most succinct summary there were a lot of terrible, point-missing précis. Plus it was annoying having to make hand-written additions when you wanted to memorialise new movies. And the indices were not exhaustive!


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2021)

To anyone looking for easy watching non-committal comedy series to dip in and out of, I thoroughly recommend *Deadbeat*. It’s a supernatural comedy with short & sweet 21-minute episodes with Tyler Labine and Lucy DeVito, amongst others.

Don’t be put off by the low production feel. You might not think much of the first episode but stick with it. It’s actually pretty good and enjoys very decent ratings by critics and audiences









						Deadbeat (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> In pre-IMDb times, rather useful, but sometimes (okay, a lot of the time) in pursuit of nailing the most succinct summary there were a lot of terrible, point-missing précis. Plus it was annoying having to make hand-written additions when you wanted to memorialise new movies. And the indices were not exhaustive!


Alway preferred the Time Out one but that also had its own issues


----------



## Ceej (Mar 7, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Muriel’s Wedding has popped up.  A film I hadn’t seen for years but watched many times in the past.
> 
> There used to be published a kind of directory of all English language films, about the size of a phone directory (when they used to be big). Cant quite pin down what it was called. Anyway, it had the names of the key personnel, awards won, and in most cases, a bit of a precis/review. When I finally bought my first copy of this book, I looked up a lot of my favourites and was sad to see that Muriel’s Wedding had been dismissed as “soap opera”.
> 
> That’s stuck with me ever since because I didn’t understand how I could’ve been so wrong.  Watching again last night I now have the maturity, perspective and confidence to say: fuck that guy.  I suspect it’s a very female film, though not conventionally so.  It’s brash and the characters are working class and uneducated - but young working class women don’t have to be in Ken Loach-style unrekenting grey misery to be compelling.  It’s glorious. It stands the test of time, too - given that it’s more than 25 years old(!).


Daniel Lapaine was a parent in the school I used to work in - older, still beautiful but really funny and didnt take himself seriously at all.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching the Matrix with my 14 year old daughter. She knows the memes and quotes etc but has never seen it so I thought we would have a look.
> I've probably watched it too many times since it came out, but what really stands out is that the impressive action scenes really are not impressive at all anymore. Trying to explain that they were really amazing to see the first time around just doesn't make it 'timeless', even if they were the first to do it.
> Some great shots (mostly nicked directly from anime), but I'm finding watching it really rather boring.


Thanks for this - it's coming off next week so we've got a date booked (me and 14 next Sunday son). He's very excited and I've not seen it for ages. Then we're watching Shaun of the Dead on his actual birthday


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Thanks for this - it's coming off next week so we've got a date booked (me and 14 next Sunday son). He's very excited and I've not seen it for ages. Then we're watching Shaun of the Dead on his actual birthday


I hope you enjoy it more than my daughter and I did. 
I was lamenting only last night how I used to really like the Matrix, and could watch it over and over again, but now find it arse achingly dull, not to mention a little embarrassing. I think I might have been a little more forgiving if my daughter had thought it was anything other than a chore to sit through.
I'm pretty sure Shaun of the Dead is still good right? Actually that might be one the daughter would like (same age as yours and quite likes zombies).


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hope you enjoy it more than my daughter and I did.
> I was lamenting only last night how I used to really like the Matrix, and could watch it over and over again, but now find it arse achingly dull, not to mention a little embarrassing. I think I might have been a little more forgiving if my daughter had thought it was anything other than a chore to sit through.
> I'm pretty sure Shaun of the Dead is still good right? Actually that might be one the daughter would like (same age as yours and quite likes zombies).


Yes, I'm sure if he hates it, I won't enjoy it much either. Embarrassing how? 

I hope Shaun of the Dead is still good. Zombies are always good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Yes, I'm sure if he hates it, I won't enjoy it much either. Embarrassing how?



It's really really cheesy. . . .and not in a cool way. The music drops, the quotes, the sudo intellectual / mythical mumbo jumbo, the outfits. 

I'm sure shaun of the dead is still pretty good. That's on prime though right? I don't have that anymore, but I do have the DVD. Seems a bit mental to have to get one of those out now.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

The Matrix does not deserve in a million years to describe as anywhere near embarrassing, even if one thinks it hasn’t dated well.

Any film that captures the collective imagination of viewing audiences, becomes a lasting cultural reference for numerous references, metaphors or memes, and was so thought-provoking it has inadvertently led to a distinct psychological affliction (people who believe they are living in the Matrix for real), deserves a huge amount of credit, and is anything but bad, let alone embarrassingly so.

What’s so bad about it anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> The Matrix does not deserve in a million years to describe as anywhere near embarrassing, even if one thinks it hasn’t dated well.
> 
> Any film that captures the collective imagination of viewing audiences, becomes a lasting cultural reference for numerous references, metaphors or memes, and was so thought-provoking it has inadvertently led to a distinct psychological affliction (people who believe they are living in the Matrix for real), deserves a huge amount of credit, and is anything but bad, let alone embarrassingly so.
> 
> What’s so bad about it anyway?


Neil’s coat


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's really really cheesy. . . .and not in a cool way. The music drops, the quotes, the sudo intellectual / mythical mumbo jumbo, the outfits.


 Fair enough if you judge that as being a deal breaker. But please then don’t go and tell me than certain other sci-fi films that also enjoy cult status and which are also laden with a lot of cheesy stuff, are fine in your  book. I mean, you must also think the likes of Starship Troopers or Terminator 2 are similarly shit, right?


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Neil’s coat


Arnie’s sunglasses.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> Arnie’s sunglasses.


Pardon?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

The outfits just scream Columbine to me now


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Pardon?


 I mean, The Matrix’s leather coats are not particularly cheesier than Arnie’s sunglasses in just about every Terminator film. At least The Matrix had the decency of not making the coats gags and references in the sequels. Unlike Arnie’s dark sunglasses, which get hilarious nods in most if not all of the sequels featuring Arnie.

Bottom line: anyone embarrassed by such details in The Matrix should really consider T2 as equally if not more cringeworthy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah, but Columbine


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

Also T2 pisses all over The Matrix AND its sequels, especially its sequels tbf


----------



## kabbes (Mar 9, 2021)

I saw the Matrix recently and I still thought it was great.  Seeing it again just made me appreciate the huge influence it has had on subsequent films


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> The Matrix does not deserve in a million years to describe as anywhere near embarrassing, even if one thinks it hasn’t dated well.
> 
> Any film that captures the collective imagination of viewing audiences, becomes a lasting cultural reference for numerous references, metaphors or memes, and was so thought-provoking it has inadvertently led to a distinct psychological affliction (people who believe they are living in the Matrix for real), deserves a huge amount of credit, and is anything but bad, let alone embarrassingly so.
> 
> What’s so bad about it anyway?



I don't really know what to say. I completely agree, which is why I was so surprised and sad to say that on a recent rewatch (and though I have not seen it for a while, it's one film I have rewatched and enjoyed more than most) I was utterly bored and embarrassed by it.
Feeling like I had to constantly explain to my daughter why it was good (because they were the 'first to do this and that', and the impact it had on cinema and the public at the time) meant that it clearly wasn't standing up on its own.
I can't speak for anyone else but I thought it had dated badly and my daughter (who was keen to see where the cultural references to it came from) dismissed it immediately.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 9, 2021)

The Terminator looks and feels horribly dated but I still enjoy and appreciate it.  Some Like It Hot looks even more dated and socially cringy but I still enjoy and appreciate that too.  And as it goes for films, so it goes also for books. It is possible to enjoy an artistic work whilst giving due respect to its historical technological and cultural context.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Fair enough if you judge that as being a deal breaker. But please then don’t go and tell me than certain other sci-fi films that also enjoy cult status and which are also laden with a lot of cheesy stuff, are fine in your  book. I mean, you must also think the likes of Starship Troopers or Terminator 2 are similarly shit, right?


I don't know if those points were deal breakers, I was trying to pinpoint what made watching it made me cringe. I have not seen starship troopers or T2 recently so I can't comment, but I did enjoy them previously.  Though I think the cheese in starship troopers is something else, they are not trying to be cool, it's supposed to be cheesy in the context of the film's message. Arnie in T2 is having trouble getting being cool right, so it's cheesy (and cool) on purpose. The matrix is trying very hard to be cool all the way through, so when the 'cool' quotes, fashion and music seem dated, they become cheesy where they used to be cool. . . It's a different thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The Terminator looks and feels horribly dated but I still enjoy and appreciate it.  Some Like It Hot looks even more dated and socially cringy but I still enjoy and appreciate that too.  And as it goes for films, so it goes also for books. It is possible to enjoy an artistic work whilst giving due respect to its historical technological and cultural context.


I'm sure it is. . . And generally I do. This is why I was surprised to find the matrix had suddenly become such a tedious viewing experience for me. I thought it was noteworthy, hence I mentioned it. You lot can't keep telling me that I'm not allowed to say I didn't enjoy the matrix FFS. I just didn't. And yes I totally appreciate its influence etc etc. I once really enjoyed watching it, I watched it recently and didn't enjoy it at all. The end.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 9, 2021)

I'll report back  

I suspect the fact that I've only seen it once might mean it's not holding the same place in my head as it might be in yours? We'll see.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm sure it is. . . And generally I do. This is why I was surprised to find the matrix had suddenly become such a tedious viewing experience for me. I thought it was noteworthy, hence I mentioned it. You lot can't keep telling me that I'm not allowed to say I didn't enjoy the matrix FFS. I just didn't. And yes I totally appreciate its influence etc etc. I once really enjoyed watching it, I watched it recently and didn't enjoy it at all. The end.


One possibility is simply that you’ve seen it too many times.  See anything enough and it just becomes boring.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> (there isn't anything else that good btw.)


The closest thing I've seen to Succession is The Morning Show, which is superb and has similarly loathsome characters, but you have to pay for Apple TV+ which has absolutely nothing else worth watching on it.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 9, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> ... you have to pay for Apple TV+ which has absolutely nothing else worth watching on it.



Ted Lasso is excellent


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2021)

kabbes said:


> One possibility is simply that you’ve seen it too many times.  See anything enough and it just becomes boring.


It wasn't boredom in that way. I haven't seen it for years. I just didn't like it. At all. I know what it is like to watch a film a lot and get bored because I have seen it a lot. It wasn't that. My opinion of the parts I previously liked had changed. 
Had the same with Bogus Journey, but I don't want to make this a Keanu thing.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It wasn't boredom in that way. I haven't seen it for years. I just didn't like it. At all. I know what it is like to watch a film a lot and get bored because I have seen it a lot. It wasn't that. My opinion of the parts I previously liked had changed.
> Had the same with Bogus Journey, but I don't want to make this a Keanu thing.


Fair enough.  If you don’t like it any more, you don’t like it any more.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 10, 2021)

Do not try to bend your opinion of the objective quality of the film.  Only realise the truth: there is no objective quality of the film.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 11, 2021)

I watched The Matrix for the very first time fairly recently and I do think you had to be there at the time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 11, 2021)

Anyway - I watched "I Care A Lot" yesterday which I enjoyed a great deal and "Little Joe" which was lovely to look at and has an interesting soundtrack but ultimately felt like Tales of the Unexpected..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Anyway - I watched "I Care A Lot" yesterday which I enjoyed a great deal and "Little Joe" which was lovely to look at and has an interesting soundtrack but ultimately felt like Tales of the Unexpected..


A lot of films I'm watching lately seem a bit like that. One episode of TOTU stretched out to the length of a film. No real substance beyond the set up of the twist/end. The story/journey isn't there, just an idea you could explain in a paragraph.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 13, 2021)

One to avoid... Escape from Pretoria. True life prison break starring Daniel Radcliffe. Not sure where to start with how bad it is. Watch A Man Escaped or Stir Crazy instead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2021)

Forgot I saw I Care A Lot, which was recommended here. Enjoyed it very much. Great cast too, especially Rosamund Pike


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 13, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> One to avoid... Escape from Pretoria. True life prison break starring Daniel Radcliffe. Not sure where to start with how bad it is. Watch A Man Escaped or Stir Crazy instead.



It might be a little perfunctory, and revisits a lot of the standard escape-from-gaol tropes, but it didn't strike me as ‘bad’.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 13, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> It might be a little perfunctory, and revisits a lot of the standard escape-from-gaol tropes, but it didn't strike me as ‘bad’.



As prison break films go it was awful ...The slightest bit of background story. The acting was terrible, accents rubbish. Ian Hart's brummie South African being the worst. The French guy was probably the worst performance mind. I didn't get any feel of how bad the prison was to be in and the guards were just made out to be a bit thick rather than in any way threatening. Every bit where tension was attempted I was just thinking 'come on get it over with'. I liked the inside of shots of lock internals that was about it. 

I imagine there's not many good prison breaks left to cover and it probably deserved something better.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I’m watching The Street about Hoxton St London and it’s a street I go down a fair bit, so it’s interesting to see it in 2016 which is when I just started to go down Hoxton occasionally. I was down there most weekends in 2019-2020.
> 
> There is a lot to unpack in it and a lot of stories.



Yep - that was a good watch...  Made me wonder just how many pubs I used to go to in the 90s/00s have now closed down in Islington. (Though, obv, there are somewhat bigger issues in the film..)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 13, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Yep - that was a good watch...  Made me wonder just how many pubs I used to go to in the 90s/00s have now closed down in Islington. (Though, obv, there are somewhat bigger issues in the film..)



I think my main criticism or feedback is that it could have dealt better with race, probably would need to be longer though. Minority perspectives felt a bit underexplored

Many of the people I see around there are minorites and have lived there for a long time even if they aren't rocking quite the pedigree of the eel pie guy or the old lady.


----------



## Chz (Mar 14, 2021)

Erased. Clever time-travel anime where a man travels back in time into his 10 year-old self to prevent 3 murders at his elementary school. I do highly recommend it, but it's going on the 20th so hurry up!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2021)

Leave No Trace. Young woman and her Vietnam vet Dad living in the forests of Oregon come to the notice of authorities. Absolutely brilliant film start to finish. She reminds me so much of my lass at that age.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Leave No Trace. Young woman and her Vietnam vet Dad living in the forests of Oregon come to the notice of authorities. Absolutely brilliant film start to finish. She reminds me so much of my lass at that age.


one of my favourites of that year. Love how so much of the story is told through glances between the two main characters


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 16, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Leave No Trace. Young woman and her Vietnam vet Dad living in the forests of Oregon come to the notice of authorities. Absolutely brilliant film start to finish. She reminds me so much of my lass at that age.



Best film of 2018. I bawled my eyes out when I got home after seeing it. 

It was the last film I saw with Jake but he'd been at work and was tired and didn't stay to the end. We altered the last line of the film slightly for his seat plaque at the cinema. 'We know you would stay if you could'. I still mean to watch it again.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeh, I was gulping like a good un at the end.

Aww mate, how lovely


----------



## bimble (Mar 18, 2021)

Perpetual Grace Ltd, it’s so good!


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> Perpetual Grace Ltd, it’s so good!


You've got to pay haven't you? (Starzplay?)

I've watched the first 3 and I agree - it's excellent. Writing, acting, filming, the lot. Might binge the rest at the weekend.


----------



## bimble (Mar 18, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> You've got pay haven't you? (Starzplay?)
> 
> I've watched the first 3 and I agree - it's excellent. Writing, acting, filming, the lot. Might binge the rest at the weekend.


Yeah have put ‘cancel starzplay’ in diary (several times so I don’t forget). It’s 99p or something for 1st month.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> Yeah have put ‘cancel starzplay’ in diary (several times so I don’t forget). It’s 99p or something for 1st month.


I've just paid for a year's Vimeo subscription I don't want


----------



## bimble (Mar 18, 2021)

I don’t know whether it’ll be a good thing or not when all these hundreds of separate streaming businesses congeal into one thing, seems likely tho, it’s a bit mad how it is now. Have done it a couple of times, subscribe for a month to watch one show and manage to remember to cancel.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> I don’t know whether it’ll be a good thing or not when all these hundreds of separate streaming businesses congeal into one thing, seems likely tho, it’s a bit mad how it is now. Have done it a couple of times, subscribe for a month to watch one show and manage to remember to cancel.


Yeah, I do wonder who is actually paying a fiver a month for one of these cheap and nasty channels of crap.  Surely this cannot be a business model that survives long.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 18, 2021)

I mean, this about sums it up (I made the video start at the right point, hopefully):



For those who don’t want to sit through it, he lists pay-for internet channels for a solid two minutes.  Whilst I can’t guarantee there are no fakes in there, I recognise the vast majority of names as real, so I’m guessing it’s a genuine list.  And as he says at the end, “but that leaves your internet TV bill at roughly... $17,000 a month“


----------



## 8ball (Mar 18, 2021)

Those kneepads look horribly impractical


----------



## Chz (Mar 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> Yeah have put ‘cancel starzplay’ in diary (several times so I don’t forget). It’s 99p or something for 1st month.


If Mrs.C hadn't suddenly developed a crushing addiction to Korean fantasy-dramas, I'd consider giving up Netflix for Starz. I know it's not as good, but it's a lot cheaper too.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> Those kneepads look horribly impractical


Have you never had carpet burns?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> Those kneepads look horribly impractical


I think she does a lot of skidding on her legs in the trailer.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2021)

Chz said:


> If Mrs.C hadn't suddenly developed a crushing addiction to Korean fantasy-dramas, I'd consider giving up Netflix for Starz. I know it's not as good, but it's a lot cheaper too.


Has she done Crash Landing on You?


----------



## Hollis (Mar 27, 2021)

'Our New President' - pretty hilarious/scary doc on the election of Trump, as told by Russian news channels/youtubers etc.


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2021)

Train to Busan sequel is on there. Watched it last night, it's not as good as the first one but it's a decent enough zombie movie.


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2021)

*Invincible*. A new, widely acclaimed adult animation series about the life and tribulations of the teenage son of a superhero. Watched the first episode- very good and watchable stuff.









						Invincible (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## killer b (Mar 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Invincible*. A new, widely acclaimed adult animation series about the life and tribulations of the teenage son of a superhero. Watched the first episode- very good and watchable stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how adult is it? like, Infinity War adult, or The Boys adult?


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 29, 2021)

More IW I guess from the cert:

*TV*_-*MA*. This program is intended to be viewed by mature, adult audiences and may be unsuitable for children under 17. Contains content that is unsuitable for children._


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2021)

killer b said:


> how adult is it? like, Infinity War adult, or The Boys adult?


Somewhere in between, in ep 1 at least. For 80% of its running time I was actually wondering why it was classed as adult- no sex or swearing worse than the odd ‘shit’. But on the climax of the episode there was a fight among some characters that resulted in manga-style body parts chopping and blood splattering everywhere.


----------



## killer b (Mar 29, 2021)

probs not ideal for the 11 year old then i guess


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> More IW I guess from the cert:
> 
> *TV*_-*MA*. This program is intended to be viewed by mature, adult audiences and may be unsuitable for children under 17. Contains content that is unsuitable for children._


Given that it’s a cartoon and all, I would venture that plenty of parents with 12-y.o. kids, and about 99% of parents with 15 year olds, would not have a problem with the content I’ve seen so far. But I don’t have kids myself and am probably not the best judge of such things.


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2021)

killer b said:


> probs not ideal for the 11 year old then i guess


11 might be cutting it fine, but if you think your kid will not be disturbed with the stuff I described in my post above, they should be fine. Watching ep 2 now, will report if it gets properly dark. So far is mostly a teenage tale but with graphic depictions of the superhero vs villain fights.


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2021)

Language on the third episode has escalated to fuck and motherfucker, but not more violent than the previous ones.


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2021)

Those who watched S1 of Pennyworth will want to know S2 is now available. It’s behind the Starzplay add-on paywall though.


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2021)

Another (early series) Starzplay recommendation: The Head. A six-episode crime mystery set in an Antarctic scientific base. On episode two and shit’s got real


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks forward to this


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 2, 2021)

Really enjoyed this.









						Datsche (2018) - IMDb
					

Datsche: Directed by Lara Hewitt. With Zack Segel, Kunle Kuforiji, Marie Céline Yildirim, Luis Lüps. A naïve New Yorker retreats to his dead Grandfather's summer cottage, a datsche in Germany, but instead of peace he finds Adam, a refugee in hiding.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Invincible*. A new, widely acclaimed adult animation series about the life and tribulations of the teenage son of a superhero. Watched the first episode- very good and watchable stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been really surprised at how much I've enjoyed this coming-of-age-violent-superhero-dramedy-cartoon-thing

It's very good, but I'm not entirely sure _why_


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2021)

The Mauritanian.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 7, 2021)

sojourner said:


> The Mauritanian.



Any good? Empire didn't seem to think so, seems like it generally rated pretty well elsewhere, but I keep seeing words like "plodding" and "un-involving", wdyt?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I mean, this about sums it up (I made the video start at the right point, hopefully):
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don’t want to sit through it, he lists pay-for internet channels for a solid two minutes.  Whilst I can’t guarantee there are no fakes in there, I recognise the vast majority of names as real, so I’m guessing it’s a genuine list.  And as he says at the end, “but that leaves your internet TV bill at roughly... $17,000 a month“




It's enough to push a person back to Torrents. I think this where its starting to fail. I stopped downloading music as mostly I don't need to with Spotify. I pay for two streaming services (and only because I get the delivery service with Amazon) and a TV license. I'm not paying for more.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 7, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Any good? Empire didn't seem to think so, seems like it generally rated pretty well elsewhere, but I keep seeing words like "plodding" and "un-involving", wdyt?


It's not bad, it did feel a tad long and I can understand the plodding comment but not sure what they are expecting to be different from the subject matter. Which considering they kidnapped people from their own country and held them for trial for years and subjected them to torture in an attempt to get a confession is mental and they wouldn't like it if that happened to an American.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's enough to push a person back to Torrents. I think this where its starting to fail. I stopped downloading music as mostly I don't need to with Spotify. I pay for two streaming services (and only because I get the delivery service with Amazon) and a TV license. I'm not paying for more.


It's deeply frustrating. I usually try to just have two streaming services on the go - usually Prime and Netflix but sometimes I cancel one in order to have NowTV or Apple for a brief period to watch something like Succession. It's a pain in the arse managing it though. And it seems increasingly hard to find good stuff to watch despite this avalanche of content. I paid for Starzplay recently for one show, which turned out to be crap, and I've watched one episode of half a dozen crap shows on there since trying to justify the payment.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 7, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I've been really surprised at how much I've enjoyed this coming-of-age-violent-superhero-dramedy-cartoon-thing
> 
> It's very good, but I'm not entirely sure _why_



An outstanding cast, too!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Any good? Empire didn't seem to think so, seems like it generally rated pretty well elsewhere, but I keep seeing words like "plodding" and "un-involving", wdyt?


Yeh, thought it was excellent fucthest8


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 7, 2021)

Nivag said:


> It's not bad, it did feel a tad long and I can understand the plodding comment but not sure what they are expecting to be different from the subject matter. Which considering they kidnapped people from their own country and held them for trial for years and subjected them to torture in an attempt to get a confession is mental and they wouldn't like it if that happened to an American.





sojourner said:


> Yeh, thought it was excellent fucthest8



Quite by chance , just got Mark Kermode's review served to me on Youtube - was summed up by Simon Mayo saying that Tahar Rahim's perfomance wa "charismatic in a way the film isn't"

But given you two "enjoyed" (not sure that's the right word) it, I'll still give it a go


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> was summed up by Simon Mayo saying that Tahar Rahim's perfomance wa "charismatic in a way the film isn't"


Mr Charisma himself. The cheeky twat.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 7, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Quite by chance , just got Mark Kermode's review served to me on Youtube - was summed up by Simon Mayo saying that Tahar Rahim's perfomance wa "charismatic in a way the film isn't"
> 
> But given you two "enjoyed" (not sure that's the right word) it, I'll still give it a go


It's definitely worth a watch if its the type of film you enjoy. It's not fast pace which a lot of films are these days.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 7, 2021)

Started on Lower Decks after seeing it mentioned here.

I like it, def better than a lot of actual Star Trek series.


----------



## Chz (Apr 8, 2021)

Supposedly _Palm Springs_ is coming to Prime tomorrow. I can heartily recommend it as the best Groundhog Day since Groundhog Day.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 8, 2021)

Chz said:


> Supposedly _Palm Springs_ is coming to Prime tomorrow. I can heartily recommend it as the best Groundhog Day since Groundhog Day.



Saw it advertised- looks possibly fun.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 9, 2021)

Is Starzplay worth getting? There's an offer of £1.99 a month at the moment.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 9, 2021)

KatyF said:


> Is Starzplay worth getting? There's an offer of £1.99 a month at the moment.


liked as wondering the same


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

Given as you can cancel at any time I’d say yes. Fuck, nothing comes to my mind now but we’ve certainly watched a few very good series- at least if you like the genre in question. Trying to remember the Stephen King spin off series that we watched there- certainly would recommend to any S King fan.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

I just remembered: Castle Rock for the Stephen King fans.

Elsewhere, firm recommendation for *Pennyworth*. Mentioned very recently upthread but it’s basically a dark, stylish and very well produced series about the earlier life and happenings of Alfred Pennyworth, who eventually becomes Batman’s butler. Don’t be put off by the word Batman, this really has fuck all to do with superhero genre series.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

Finally, *Counterpart* is a slow burning but very good dystopian future sci-fi series with a very intriguing premise. Also highly recommended


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 10, 2021)

T & P said:


> I just remembered: Castle Rock for the Stephen King fans.



And the new version of The Stand I notice - will probably sign up later when the telly/PrimeVid is on seeing as I'm just cancelled Spotify I'm still _up._


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2021)

Half way through *Them* (available to all Amazon Prime subscribers). It is, imo, a really fucking good series thus far. A 1950s period supernatural drama, but the supernatural element of the story is kept in check: this is at heart a very well written, slow-burning thriller drama story about racism in Middle America.

Obviously not a particularly cheery programme, but fwiw it has not been unbearably bad either so far despite its dark themes. It is very well produced, with a great soundtrack and a solid cast to boot. Recommended.


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2021)

Elsewhere, ep 5 of Invincible is the best one yet. Violence getting into full Kill Bill territory now though


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2021)

Loved Palm Springs - a time loop romcom that's very funny and different enough from Groundhog Day to not to be just another Groundhog Day. Again.


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Loved Palm Springs - a time loop romcom that's very funny and different enough from Groundhog Day to not to be just another Groundhog Day. Again.


Literally starting to play it now and I was coming here to check for any comments on it, so this is encouraging.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 11, 2021)

Hannah Arendt  - dramatisation of her reporting of the Eichmann trial in Jerusalam, and the fall out that comes her way... not as dry as it sounds, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## haushoch (Apr 12, 2021)

Really enjoyed Lad, A Yorkshire Story.  We're a bit bored of all the American action stuff with the ridiculous fight scenes and endless gun use, so are seeking out quieter films.  This fits the bill, a quiet, moving and lovely film about a teenage boy who forms a friendship with a park ranger in the Yorkshire Dales after the death of his father.

Also enjoyed Dating Amber, set in Ireland in the Mid-90s about two school friends who decide to start a pretend straight relationship in an effort to fit in.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 12, 2021)

haushoch said:


> Really enjoyed Lad, A Yorkshire Story.  We're a bit bored of all the American action stuff with the ridiculous fight scenes and endless gun use, so are seeking out quieter films.  This fits the bill, a quiet, moving and lovely film about a teenage boy who forms a friendship with a park ranger in the Yorkshire Dales after the death of his father.



Lovely film


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 14, 2021)

Have started Them, horror drama set in 50s Compton. Unsettling and gorgeous looking with a Jordan Peele vibe to it...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> Half way through *Them* (available to all Amazon Prime subscribers). It is, imo, a really fucking good series thus far. A 1950s period supernatural drama, but the supernatural element of the story is kept in check: this is at heart a very well written, slow-burning thriller drama story about racism in Middle America.
> 
> Obviously not a particularly cheery programme, but fwiw it has not been unbearably bad either so far despite its dark themes. It is very well produced, with a great soundtrack and a solid cast to boot. Recommended.


Started watching this last night on your recommendation. Watched 2. Scared fucking shitless so had to switch to Deep Space Nine before bed so we didn't have nightmares


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Apr 21, 2021)

Found The Shield recently that I missed when it originally aired despite loving The Wire. Up to Season 4 at the moment and loving it, watching 2-3 episodes every evening


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2021)

Finished Them. Best thing I've seen for a good while.

Started Lad, A Yorkshire Story, and turned it off in scorn and disgust after about 20 minutes.  Why did they not cast an actual Northerner for the lad role? Pissed me off so much that. I can't suspend my disbelief if the so-called Yorkshire Lad sounds like a plummy little twat.


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2021)

Finished watching Justified. Pretty decent overall, feels a bit like a slightly derated Banshee, though there’s still some degree of killing.

Some seasons are better than others, and one of the middle ones felt needlessly complex in terms of the number of characters and subplots taking place at the same time. But no season is bad, and some are really good and gripping.

Timothy Olyphant is very good as the main lead, but Walton Goggins really does steal the show playing the main antagonist. One of those highly likeable baddies you almost find yourself rooting for. An underrated actor that seems to fly under the radar and deserves more recognition.


----------



## Roseygirl (Apr 23, 2021)

Not Amazon or Netflix, but on HBO max, the nevers. Only two episodes did fast but strong actors and an excellent storyline. Looking forward to a continuation after this series.


----------



## Ranu (Apr 23, 2021)

I really enjoyed Them.  Loved how it got darker and darker as it went on.  Was interesting to watch the mini making-of type videos afterwards, will be interesting to see where the anthology goes next.  From what the creator says in those videos, he wants to see black people represented as the stars in the various horror genres he loved growing up.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## manji (Apr 23, 2021)

May have missed it but I’m surprised The Bureau hasn’t been mentioned.Best Foreign Language series ever, maybe best series period. Based on French Secret Escapes in Ukraine, Syria etc
if you are expecting James Bond style shit forget it. In Series One a mouse dies and there’s a chase between a moped and a taxi. 
it focuses on the Tech and interpersonal relationships although it does hot up.
The main enemy is the CIA embedding itself in NATO secret services to undermine any threat to US hegemony.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2021)

Don't waste your time with Addicted To Fresno, unless you're very fond indeed of rape jokes. I only put it on cos it had the wonderful Aubrey Plaza and Natasha Lyonne in it, and within 5 minutes there was a rape joke. Okay I thought, well, it's a female director and a fab cast, so I'll stick with it. There then followed about 5 more rape jokes on the trot. Any tolerance I had went up in a puff of fucked up smoke, and off it went. WTAF?!


----------



## manji (Apr 26, 2021)

May have missed it but I’m surprised The Bureau hasn’t been mentioned.Best Foreign Language series ever, maybe best series period


----------



## rekil (Apr 27, 2021)

Chz said:


> Started on "Hunters".
> 
> It is very, very silly. But that's sort of what I need right now.


It got off to a bad start with its garish comicbook aesthetic, denier ammo fabrications and japanese nam vet character tastelessness and I sacked it off after 3 eps around the 4th wall "white people are nazis" bit. It's appalling.  If I'd been aware that it had been called out for being shit I wouldn't have bothered at all. Sort yourself out Pacino.









						Hunters: Jewish groups criticise Holocaust portrayal in Amazon show
					

The drama series draws ire for a gruesome and fictitious human chess scene at Auschwitz.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 27, 2021)

rekil said:


> It got off to a bad start with its garish comicbook aesthetic, denier ammo fabrications and japanese nam vet character tastelessness and I sacked it off after 3 eps around the 4th wall "white people are nazis" bit. It's appalling.  If I'd been aware that it had been called out for being shit I wouldn't have bothered at all. Sort yourself out Pacino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was utter shite.


----------



## Chz (Apr 27, 2021)

rekil said:


> It got off to a bad start with its garish comicbook aesthetic, denier ammo fabrications and japanese nam vet character tastelessness and I sacked it off after 3 eps around the 4th wall "white people are nazis" bit. It's appalling.  If I'd been aware that it had been called out for being shit I wouldn't have bothered at all. Sort yourself out Pacino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the one hand, I think they're being prissy about what is basically a comic book. But it is their right to be so.

I lost interest halfway, so I'm more of a "I can't believe they could actually be fussed about it" Lots goes on, but nothing happens if you know what I mean.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 30, 2021)

Started Them last night looks similar to Lovecraft Country, which is a good thing.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 30, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It was utter shite.


I was really looking forward to it and was disappointed to have to dump it 20 minutes into the 1st episode. Fuck knows why Pacino got involved with it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 30, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I was really looking forward to it and was disappointed to have to dump it 20 minutes into the 1st episode. Fuck knows why Pacino got involved with it.


It got much worse. Each subsequent episode was even more facepalmy than the last, culminating in the desire to drive your fist through your face and out the back of your skull by the final episode.
I guess Pacino must be finding it hard to get work these days.


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2021)

Anju said:


> Just finished an unintended binge watch of Wayne. Dark comedy / action / love story type thing. Hoping for a second season.



Watched the first two episodes and so far it’s fucking fantastic  


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched the first one and didn't really get what it was supposed to be. Didn't engage/intrigue  me enough to watch another. . . . does it unfold in some way?


I got a sense of what it is about from well before the first episode was finished. But in any case, does that even matter? So long as something is well written and the characters interesting enough, I don’t care if it’s weird or difficult to categorise. Hell, for me it’s actually something to look forward to.

Anyway, albeit unfinished, big recommendation from me for anyone looking for stuff to watch.


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2021)

In other news, I finished Invincible. Very good and the revelations on the last episode make the overall story stand out within the superhero genre.

Ludicrously graphic violence at times though. It doesn’t make me squirm but it still feels rather gratuitous occasionally.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 30, 2021)

T & P said:


> I got a sense of what it is about from well before the first episode was finished. But in any case, does that even matter? So long as something is well written and the characters interesting enough, I don’t care if it’s weird or difficult to categorise. Hell, for me it’s actually something to look forward to.



I didn't mean it was hard to categorise or that if you can't put something into a box you can't enjoy it. I meant that I don't think the characters were well written and I don't think their actions made enough sense to engage me or for me to invest in them. If anything it seemed to be relying too much on the latest indie trope of the weirdo nihilistic outsider rather than giving the character/characters any depth or interest. So I'm happy to assume that if you enjoyed the series based on that first ep, that I probably won't.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2021)

T & P said:


> In other news, I finished Invincible. Very good and the revelations on the last episode make the overall story stand out within the superhero genre.
> 
> Ludicrously graphic violence at times though. It doesn’t make me squirm but it still feels rather gratuitous occasionally.


I also liked this.  Wasn’t sure if today’s was the last of the series or not but it makes sense that it would be.


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't mean it was hard to categorise or that if you can't put something into a box you can't enjoy it. I meant that I don't think the characters were well written and I don't think their actions made enough sense to engage me or for me to invest in them. If anything it seemed to be relying too much on the latest indie trope of the weirdo nihilistic outsider rather than giving the character/characters any depth or interest. So I'm happy to assume that if you enjoyed the series based on that first ep, that I probably won't.


I was just coming here to post a halfway mark review. Perfectly fine for anyone to dislike anything for any reason AFAIAC, but you should really give a go to the second episode regardless.

This is seriously good, and with a well defined plot fwiw. I don’t know if you have watched The End of the Fucking World, but if you did and you liked it you’d be mad not to give this a chance. This is not just in the same vein, but every bit as good.

Not that ratings should have an impact on what one thinks is good or not, but fwiw few series enjoy a 100% Rotten Tomatoes rating plus a 8.6/ 10 score on IMDB.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 30, 2021)

T & P said:


> . I don’t know if you have watched The End of the Fucking World, but if you did and you liked it you’d be mad not to give this a chance. This is not just in the same vein, but every bit as good.



 I did. I thought it was wank.


----------



## Chz (May 1, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I also liked this.  Wasn’t sure if today’s was the last of the series or not but it makes sense that it would be.


I enjoyed it, but really after the end of Ep.1 it spends another 6 episodes going nowhere. It's an enjoyable ride to nowhere, but I'd hoped for a bit more of the plot to have moved along.


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2021)

Finished Wayne. Bloody enjoyable, and highly recommended to anyone who liked the likes of Fargo or The End of the Fucking World.

That’s now two surprisingly good series from YouTube Premium (the other one being Cobra Kai) I had never heard of until they got picked up by a big streaming service. Perhaps I should check what else YouTube Premium have produced...


----------



## killer b (May 1, 2021)

manji said:


> May have missed it but I’m surprised The Bureau hasn’t been mentioned.Best Foreign Language series ever, maybe best series period. Based on French Secret Escapes in Ukraine, Syria etc
> if you are expecting James Bond style shit forget it. In Series One a mouse dies and there’s a chase between a moped and a taxi.
> it focuses on the Tech and interpersonal relationships although it does hot up.
> The main enemy is the CIA embedding itself in NATO secret services to undermine any threat to US hegemony.


This looks great, going to give it a try - thanks for the tip


----------



## killer b (May 2, 2021)

manji said:


> May have missed it but I’m surprised The Bureau hasn’t been mentioned


Its because you have to pay an extra subscription to one of those add on services, so no-one else has watched it


----------



## teqniq (May 3, 2021)

Another +1 for The Bureau. Really well done.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 14, 2021)

Santoalla - True crime documentary about a rural disappearance.

Won't say to much as its best to go in blind as possible but its a fairly well told and revealed story, themes of the clash of cultures within it as a progressive Dutch couple move into a basically abandoned village and run smack into the last remaining family eking out a living in it.


----------



## Raheem (May 14, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Another +1 for The Bureau. Really well done.


Watching that at the moment. They expect you to pay for Prime AND Sundance to get it though, which is a bit bloody ridiculous. All the same, no way would I undermine their profitability by mentioning that there are other ways.


----------



## teqniq (May 14, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Watching that at the moment. They expect you to pay for Prime AND Sundance to get it though, which is a bit bloody ridiculous. All the same, no way would I undermine their profitability by mentioning that there are other ways.


i used * cough * other ways.


----------



## marshall (May 15, 2021)

Anyone already mentioned The Vast of Night? 

Odd little sci-fi drama set in 50s America, really enjoyed it, but the sort of movie I didn’t think they made anymore, low key, almost film school-ish.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 15, 2021)

marshall said:


> Anyone already mentioned The Vast of Night?
> 
> Odd little sci-fi drama set in 50s America, really enjoyed it, but the sort of movie I didn’t think they made anymore, low key, almost film school-ish.



Yeah, few mentions upthread, I loved it. Filmed over a month with a budget of $750,000 iirc, bloke who made it financed it himself from commercial work doing sports videos and such.


----------



## marshall (May 15, 2021)

Ahh, thanks for the background, interesting.


----------



## Part 2 (May 15, 2021)

Anyone started The Underground Railway yet?


----------



## chandlerp (May 15, 2021)

Sundance are just another streaming service like Prime and Netflix.  Why would it be included in your prime sub?   Do you complain that you have to pay extra to use Netflix app on the fire TV?


----------



## marshall (May 15, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Anyone started The Underground Railway yet?



Nope, but fully intend to, loved the book.


----------



## Raheem (May 15, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Sundance are just another streaming service like Prime and Netflix.  Why would it be included in your prime sub?   Do you complain that you have to pay extra to use Netflix app on the fire TV?


Sundance is part of Prime. You can't subscribe to it separately. So it's a hustle really. You subscribe to Prime, but any time you find something you actually want to watch, you click on it and get asked for more money.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Sundance are just another streaming service like Prime and Netflix.  Why would it be included in your prime sub?   Do you complain that you have to pay extra to use Netflix app on the fire TV?



It’s a continued fragmentation of service. You can subscribe to half a dozen steaming services and still not be get access to the films you want. 

It’s a shit state of affairs for consumers.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> It’s a continued fragmentation of service. You can subscribe to half a dozen steaming services and still not be get access to the films you want.
> 
> It’s a shit state of affairs for consumers.


No it’s not. You just have to pay for some films. You get a hell of a lot for very little. Seems fair to charge a few quid a month for the add-on channels


----------



## Raheem (May 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No it’s not. You just have to pay for some films. You get a hell of a lot for very little. Seems fair to charge a few quid a month for the add-on channels


It's not really about whether you're getting value for money (although, with Amazon's add-on channels you are usually not, compared to similarly-priced standalone services). Amazon's model seems to be set up to take money from customers by stealth. Firstly by making it easy to sign up to Prime without realising you've done it. But even if you make a conscious decision to subscribe,  you're unlikely to realise that the good stuff is behind further doors that require further payment. So people end up paying substantially more than they initially thought they would be, plus more if they're not on the ball about managing their subscriptions and cancellations.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2021)

I dunno what you’re looking at, but the paid for channels and films are blatantly indicated


----------



## Raheem (May 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno what you’re looking at, but the paid for channels and films are blatantly indicated


I suppose so. And also no-one's holding a gun to anyone, and there's worse things happening in the world. None of that means it isn't as I described, though.


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2021)

Amazon Prime has increasingly become a gateway drug for much of the decent content, fwiw.

If you like horror, almost all of the decent stuff is behind the Shudder additional paywall. Similar situation with the Stephen King-type quality series, which can only be accessed past the Starzplay paywall.


----------



## flypanam (May 16, 2021)

Stumptown was pretty good we’ve just finished watching the series. Don’t have to do a whole lot of thinking watching it.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 17, 2021)

Blew me away this. Deffo crashed into my Top 5 documentaries of all time. This is the proper ugly side of corporate greed that will see your jaw spend most of the time on the floor. Cracking documentary!


----------



## T & P (May 20, 2021)

I guess it’s not as much of an issue for people watching Prime on a computer or device, but on the TV through the built-in app, the sound balance for most Amazon films and series is unbelievably shit.

An all-time record was reached today whilst watching Psycho Goreman on Shudder (pretty good actually). We had to rack up the volume to 70 on our TV (25 would be too loud for terrestrial channels) to properly hear the dialogue, and of course the sound effects were incredibly loud by comparison.

At least Netflix offers you the option to downgrade the sound to bog standard quality, which often mitigates the issue. But it’s really fucking shit with Amazon


----------



## Spymaster (May 21, 2021)

I just started watching _Fat Tony & Co_, which seems like a pretty solid Australian drug/gangster romp.

It's part of the _Underbelly_ franchise which is also ace and on Prime. 

Both based on real life characters

Mr.Bishie


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 21, 2021)

Deffo give that a watch, ta


----------



## spanglechick (May 22, 2021)

It’s probably old news but I really enjoyed Patriot after finding it earlier this week.  Offbeat, darkly comic spy show which presents the CIAs covert ops as hopeless and ill fated. Not so much feet of clay, as of mud.  
It’s clever, surprising, and not so much “character led” as “character meandering”.  
Shame there were only two series.  I enjoyed it enormously.


----------



## cybershot (May 26, 2021)

The back catalogue is about to see a rather large increase in content.









						Amazon buys Hollywood studio MGM for $8.45bn
					

The move gives the US tech giant the chance to expand the library of movies available on its streaming service.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2021)

More of a non-recommendation this, but then I’ve always seen threads like this as a discussion platform anyway...

Disappointed with Solos. Basically a one-man-show Black Mirror anthology, and starring fairly fairly big names, so overall lots of potential in the right hands.

Unfortunately the three episodes I’ve watched so far were pretty flat and felt like a massive missed opportunity. Not terrible but you are left wondering how much better this could have been.


----------



## haushoch (May 31, 2021)

On our continued search for enjoyable films without guns and car chases, we came across "A Man Called Ove".  It's lovely.  

IMDB summary: Ove, an ill-tempered, isolated retiree who spends his days enforcing block association rules and visiting his wife's grave, has finally given up on life just as an unlikely friendship develops with his new neighbours.

We really liked it, and it's not as predictable as it sounds from the above description.


----------



## haushoch (May 31, 2021)

Plus October Sky, also really good and worth watching.  "The true story of Homer Hickam, a coal miner's son who was inspired by the first Sputnik launch to take up rocketry against his father's wishes."


----------



## kabbes (May 31, 2021)

haushoch said:


> On our continued search for enjoyable films without guns and car chases


Sorry, you’ve lost me there.


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2021)

Brand new series Panic has less than  glowing reviews, but I don’t think it’s that bad. Can’t be bothered to explain the premise, but as mindless entertainment goes I’ve seen worse.


----------



## bemused (Jun 1, 2021)

Last series of Bosch starts June 25th. Cracking crime show.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2021)

Patriot.  

it’s a quirky, slow, dark-as-pitch espionage comedy.  I liked it a lot.


----------



## MBV (Jun 4, 2021)

manji said:


> May have missed it but I’m surprised The Bureau hasn’t been mentioned.Best Foreign Language series ever, maybe best series period





MBV said:


> I'm enjoying the Bureau which is a French spy caper. As you'd expect some of it is implausible but this doesn't spoil it.


I flagged it last year when it was still free to watch. It is very good. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2021)

Arrrrrhhhh! I have been watching 'Soulmates' thinking it was 'Solos', wondering when Helen Mirren would come into it, and bearing with it because I heard the last episode ties it all together in a really satisfying way. Arrrhhhhhhhh.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2021)

. . . . oh no. Solos is pretty shit too.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . . oh no. Solos is pretty shit too.



When they spent every penny on the big names?  

Who could have seen that coming?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 6, 2021)

On the last season of The Man in the High Castle. Certainly moved on (a bit) from the glacial pace of the first 2 seasons - just feels a bit odd after 



Spoiler: spoiler



a sizeable chunk of the cast are gone at the end of season 3 and beginning of 4... still, it hasn't gone completely to shit like Wayward Pines did



Anyways, parallel worlds always of interest.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

8ball said:


> When they spent every penny on the big names?
> 
> Who could have seen that coming?


They are mercifully only 25 minutes each if that. 
One thing that is good is that they are all audio based, so you can just get on and do something else why listening. I'm up to morgan freeman. 
Just curious as to what the final reveal is. Though I think I have an idea, and if I am right it's pretty boring. 

Maybe this is the new Prime formula. Dispatches from elsewhere, Solos, soulmates,


----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They are mercifully only 25 minutes each if that.
> One thing that is good is that they are all audio based, so you can just get on and do something else why listening. I'm up to morgan freeman.
> Just curious as to what the final reveal is. Though I think I have an idea, and if I am right it's pretty boring.
> 
> Maybe this is the new Prime formula. Dispatches from elsewhere, Solos, soulmates,



Well, if it is I can save myself a bit of cash each month.


----------



## bemused (Jun 6, 2021)

Without Remorse is not bad, I have a Michael B Jordan man crush. 

I was disappointed that is nothing like the book which is a jolly good revenge tale.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

8ball said:


> Well, if it is I can save myself a bit of cash each month.


Having now finished it I can confirm that Solos was shite.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

Watched Shazam. 

Quite childish and seems generally aimed at a young audience, however it does look like it was attempting to please an older audience too. I don't think it worked, and the odd swear word and mildly gruesome bits feel rather out of place. 
Probably OK from 13-16 
It's not bad though, just a bit laboured at times. 

Far far better than any other DC film I have seen though.


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . . oh no. Solos is pretty shit too.





8ball said:


> When they spent every penny on the big names?
> 
> Who could have seen that coming?


Ironically I thought the only semi-decent episodes were the two featuring markedly lesser high profile actors than the rest.

Still not very good, unfortunately.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> Ironically I thought the only semi-decent episodes were the two featuring markedly lesser high profile actors than the rest.
> 
> Still not very good, unfortunately.


I agree. 
The first story did seem to promise something a bit more interesting, but then went and did a fucking 'back to the future'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I just started watching _Fat Tony & Co_, which seems like a pretty solid Australian drug/gangster romp.
> 
> It's part of the _Underbelly_ franchise which is also ace and on Prime.
> 
> ...


Come on, it's not great (_Informer 3838_ is probably slightly better)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2021)

Just watched The Man With the Iron Fists. Never heard of it before. Was it a flop? 
Star studded marshal arts flick in the vein of mental low budget chinese films, but instead of one or two wacky flight gimmicks, it has millions. It's an absolute mess story wise and reeks of a vanity project even before you realise RZA wrote, produced and directed it and stars in it as the hero.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm quite enjoying Red Oaks at the moment. I'm only on episode three though so maybe it will go to shit. 
Not normally my kind of thing at all. Maybe I just started watching it at the right time with suitably low expectations. 
Kind of feels like it would have made more sense to take a small chunk of the best of it and make it a movie.


----------



## blocky sprites (Jun 13, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> So, these are both to hire, but I didn't know where else to put them. For clarity: these are _not_ free!
> 
> Saint Maud
> Possessor
> ...


Saint Maud is currently free / included in the Prime membership by the way and it's really rather brilliant.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 17, 2021)

Clarkson's Farm is brilliant. 

Even The Guardian held their nose and gave it a great review.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Clarkson's Farm is brilliant.
> 
> Even The Guardian held their nose and gave it a great review.


Not the one I read


----------



## D'wards (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not the one I read


Here's the one I read 








						I hate to admit it, but Jeremy Clarkson’s farming show is really good TV | Joel Golby
					

The polarising car fetishist takes to agriculture in a series that is surprisingly fun to watch. Is it OK to say that?




					www.theguardian.com
				




But just found this sneer piece, which is obviously the one you read









						Clarkson’s Farm review – Jeremy the ignoramus rides again
					

Eight hours of a buffoon screwing things up for our supposed entertainment is bad enough, but it’s his total contempt for farming that makes this such a grim harvest




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2021)

Finished red oaks. I think I really liked it, but can't say why. It was all very nice despite the drama.
It finished on episode 6 in a rather hilarious manner; it was like halfway through the episode someone off camera rushed in and said "shit, we're cancelled, let's wrap this all up in 10 minutes". You can imagine this guy beside the camera, rolling his arms around and pointing at his watch, "ok, that's wrapped that plot point up, NEXT!!!!"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 21, 2021)

Watched 'The House of Tomorrow' 

Unexpected punk film.









						The House of Tomorrow (2017 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




_quite liked it_


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 23, 2021)

Moonwalkers

With Ron Pearlman and Ron Weasley.









						Moonwalkers (2015) - IMDb
					

Moonwalkers: Directed by Antoine Bardou-Jacquet. With Ron Perlman, Rupert Grint, Robert Sheehan, Stephen Campbell Moore. After failing to locate the legendary Stanley Kubrick, an unstable CIA agent must instead team up with a seedy rock band manager to develop the biggest con of all time-staging...




					www.imdb.com
				




Quite liked it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2021)

Leave No Trace

No, your crying


----------



## kabbes (Jun 30, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Clarkson's Farm is brilliant.
> 
> Even The Guardian held their nose and gave it a great review.


Thanks for that, if you hadn’t said anything I’d have given it a wide berth.  Instead, we gave it a go and you’re right, it’s brilliant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 30, 2021)

The Greatest American Hero is now up on Prime









						The Greatest American Hero - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## D'wards (Jun 30, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Thanks for that, if you hadn’t said anything I’d have given it a wide berth.  Instead, we gave it a go and you’re right, it’s brilliant.


Isn't it! 

The other cast were great too - Kaleb, Lisa, Cheerful Charlie and of course Gerald. Clarksons face when he was chatting to him creased me up every time.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 30, 2021)

Kaleb was brilliant.  And also reminded me of Kurtan from This Country


----------



## Nivag (Jun 30, 2021)

Just seen Bosch season 7 is up. 
It's the final one


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2021)

Just watching that Chris Pratt 'Tomorrow War' time travel aliens film they have been trailing on Prime. 
As predicted it's utter shite. 
I've not gotten to the end yet, but it's so uninspired, yet somehow has so much money thrown at it. 
Usual CGI alien types. Time travel rules that are not properly thought out, and basically just straight up boring, with no twists as such. Anything that might be considered a 'twist' or 'interesting plot point' isn't because it is there purely to drive the script in a convenient direction. 

Ah, now it is just finishing up with a hugely convenient death. 

I wish films would not write themselves out of interesting moral dilemmas.  Anyway I suppose I should wait until the end. 

Why is he not being de-briefed? Why is he trying to figure this out on his own at home?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watching that Chris Pratt 'Tomorrow War' time travel aliens film they have been trailing on Prime.
> As predicted it's utter shite.
> I've not gotten to the end yet, but it's so uninspired, yet somehow has so much money thrown at it.
> Usual CGI alien types. Time travel rules that are not properly thought out, and basically just straight up boring, with no twists as such. Anything that might be considered a 'twist' or 'interesting plot point' isn't because it is there purely to drive the script in a convenient direction.
> ...



Cheers for the tip - will give it a miss.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Thanks for that, if you hadn’t said anything I’d have given it a wide berth.  Instead, we gave it a go and you’re right, it’s brilliant.



These reviews are pretty surprising to me.  Cheers - will give it a look.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 4, 2021)

Yes, I watched Clarksons farm after reading these posts and now know about 1000% more about farming than I did previously. It does have some of the usual, predictable clarkson pratfalls and "edgy" comments but there's a lot of good in it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yes, I watched Clarksons farm after reading these posts and now know about 1000% more about farming than I did previously. It does have some of the usual, predictable clarkson pratfalls and "edgy" comments but there's a lot of good in it.


I watched the first one and I think the verdict is still out for me. 
Certainly the first 20 minutes had me ready to switch off. The usual endless 'coming up' bollocks, then some regular set up for TV bollocks. However when it got going, there was actually an insight into farming. As someone who makes TV it smacks really badly of mostly being made up of various pre scripted set ups, and if it isn't . . boy did they make a lot of expensive work for themselves (the top gear special type things are all totally made up and pre scripted). 
However, you can't really make up the weather, and it is actually quite interesting to hear about farming. Clarkson at least doesn't hide that he is the clueless (but thinks he knows better) city twat.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched the first one and I think the verdict is still out for me.
> Certainly the first 20 minutes had me ready to switch off. The usual endless 'coming up' bollocks, then some regular set up for TV bollocks. However when it got going, there was actually an insight into farming. As someone who makes TV it smacks really badly of mostly being made up of various pre scripted set ups, and if it isn't . . boy did they make a lot of expensive work for themselves (the top gear special type things are all totally made up and pre scripted).
> However, you can't really make up the weather, and it is actually quite interesting to hear about farming. Clarkson at least doesn't hide that he is the clueless (but thinks he knows better) city twat.



The set ups are jarring when set against the interesting non scripted stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2021)

spitfire said:


> The set ups are jarring when set against the interesting non scripted stuff.


Pretty sure most of it is scripted. Out of interest what do you think isn't?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Pretty sure most of it is scripted. Out of interest what do you think isn't?



TBH I wasn't taking notes but some of it felt more natural and less staged. I'll see if I can put my finger on it next time I watch an episode.


----------



## A380 (Jul 4, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yes, I watched Clarksons farm after reading these posts and now know about 1000% more about farming than I did previously. It does have some of the usual, predictable clarkson pratfalls and "edgy" comments but there's a lot of good in it.


I was surprised by how good it was and how much I learnt about farming.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watching that Chris Pratt 'Tomorrow War' time travel aliens film they have been trailing on Prime.
> As predicted it's utter shite.
> I've not gotten to the end yet, but it's so uninspired, yet somehow has so much money thrown at it.
> Usual CGI alien types. Time travel rules that are not properly thought out, and basically just straight up boring, with no twists as such. Anything that might be considered a 'twist' or 'interesting plot point' isn't because it is there purely to drive the script in a convenient direction.
> ...


Watched this last night. Mrs SI thought it was great, an enjoyable "Sunday night movie". I thought it was a confused mess. It didn't seem to have any idea what it wanted to be or say, kept promoting emotional responses it hadn't earned and was way too long. Also borrowed heavily from several much better films. Won't be watching it again or recommending it. (Effects were good, mind.)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Watched this last night. Mrs SI thought it was great, an enjoyable "Sunday night movie". I thought it was a confused mess. It didn't seem to have any idea what it wanted to be or say, kept promoting emotional responses it hadn't earned and was way too long. Also borrowed heavily from several much better films. Won't be watching it again or recommending it. (Effects were good, mind.)



You are right, Mrs Sl is wrong. I laughed quite a bit through it, but not where I think the filmmakers intended it. I thought it was utter bilge, so much so I couldn't even watch it in one sitting. We took a break before the final 40 mins. Should have not bothered going back.

Oh and the use of music to tell you how to feel was at an all time high in this one. There's a really interesting study to be done about what happens to these sorts of films if you take away the music.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Watched this last night. Mrs SI thought it was great, an enjoyable "Sunday night movie". I thought it was a confused mess. It didn't seem to have any idea what it wanted to be or say, kept promoting emotional responses it hadn't earned and was way too long. Also borrowed heavily from several much better films. Won't be watching it again or recommending it. (Effects were good, mind.)


You said it better than I did. Confused and unsure of what it wanted to be for sure. . . and yeah, even when his daughter dies and when he sees his young daughter again I had more eyerolls than emotions. The one good thing is that they didn't make Chris Pratt the 'Chris Pratt' character, the bad thing about that though was that they didn't make him anything. . . . Imagine he wasn't in this film though, he may not exactly shine, but everyone else is even more dull. 

Some interesting points could have been made. Conscription and threatening your family members was interesting (but immediately forgotten). People living on in different timelines was interesting. The idea that there was only enough time/syrum to save one timeline might have been interesting. What if the people from the future were sacrificing people from the past to save their future that was spawned from a now different past. 
Forget about all that stupid shit about one person from two different timelines not being able to exist at the same time. We are all stardust. Plus the woman who was left back in the past that served with Pratts daughter (and others?) is going to be born soon, then what?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 5, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> There's a really interesting study to be done about what happens to these sorts of films if you take away the music.



“Siding with the aliens” is what happens.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 5, 2021)

I liked the aliens, they were pretty cool.  The rest of it was very meh indeed.  And they basically ripped off the old mad bastard with a plane idea from Independence Day


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> I liked the aliens, they were pretty cool.  The rest of it was very meh indeed.  And they basically ripped off the old mad bastard with a plane idea from Independence Day


Iirc, the Randy Quaid plane dude was a rip off, er, homage to the John Belushi plane dude in 1941...


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2021)

I’m puzzled by the generally positive reviews on these boards of all places about Clarkson’s Farm. I don’t think he’s nearly as much of a cunt as the likes of Laurence Fox, Toby Young et al, but he’s still a full-time Tory troll with few redeeming qualities. Certainly not the type that would appeal to most people who aren’t Tories or petrolheads.

 Admittedly he can be funny at times, and even comes across as someone who you disagree on pretty much everything but could conceivably enjoy a session in the pub with. Still, does he actually display some common decency and humanity in this series, and keeps from scoring cheap political points?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> I’m puzzled by the generally positive reviews on these boards of all places about Clarkson’s Farm. I don’t think he’s nearly as much of a cunt as the likes of Laurence Fox, Toby Young et al, but he’s still a full-time Tory troll with few redeeming qualities. Certainly not the type that would appeal to most people who aren’t Tories or petrolheads.
> 
> Admittedly he can be funny at times, and even comes across as someone who you disagree on pretty much everything but could conceivably enjoy a session in the pub with. Still, does he actually display some common decency and humanity in this series, and keeps from scoring cheap political points?



Won't be watching it unless he's fed to the pigs, or run over by a tractor


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 5, 2021)

Not new, but just got around to Documentary Now - which is 3 short seasons of spoofs on specific real documentaries.  

The opener is a Grey Gardens parody that goes a bit obvious, but almost all of the rest is well-observed and clever comedy.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> I’m puzzled by the generally positive reviews on these boards of all places about Clarkson’s Farm. I don’t think he’s nearly as much of a cunt as the likes of Laurence Fox, Toby Young et al, but he’s still a full-time Tory troll with few redeeming qualities. Certainly not the type that would appeal to most people who aren’t Tories or petrolheads.
> 
> Admittedly he can be funny at times, and even comes across as someone who you disagree on pretty much everything but could conceivably enjoy a session in the pub with. Still, does he actually display some common decency and humanity in this series, and keeps from scoring cheap political points?


You could always watch it and find out


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2021)

kabbes said:


> You could always watch it and find out


I could and I might, but my post was more of a social observation. Also, as a multi-episode series (as opposed to a film) I’d like additional assurances before I invest multiple hours watching it all.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> I could and I might, but my post was more of a social observation. Also, as a multi-episode series (as opposed to a film) I’d like additional assurances before I invest multiple hours watching it all.


Additional assurances beyond a bunch of people saying they liked it?  Get you!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> I’m puzzled by the generally positive reviews on these boards of all places about Clarkson’s Farm. I don’t think he’s nearly as much of a cunt as the likes of Laurence Fox, Toby Young et al, but he’s still a full-time Tory troll with few redeeming qualities. Certainly not the type that would appeal to most people who aren’t Tories or petrolheads.
> 
> Admittedly he can be funny at times, and even comes across as someone who you disagree on pretty much everything but could conceivably enjoy a session in the pub with. Still, does he actually display some common decency and humanity in this series, and keeps from scoring cheap political points?


I've only seen one episode, but I'd say in general "no". He still comes across as a smug prick, but I suppose the interesting thing is finding out about farming as seen through the eyes of a clueless smug self centered prick.
He's probably playing up his TV persona. The whole thing does smack of 'telly' rather than any sort of actually documentary of events. I'm not sure I gained enough out of it to cancel out the clarksoness and push forward into another episode, but I would consider it. Compare that with the Hammond island self sufficient show, which sounded on paper like it could be good. . . . . I managed maybe less than three bombastic minutes, really the other end of the spectrum of how bad these top gear man boy shows can be.

. . . I also watched the whole of the episode where James May (the least objectionable of the three) put a guitar together. . . And that was a fucking red fender Stratocaster as well!! I must have been hungover or something.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 6, 2021)

Anyone else watching Clarkson's Farm? It's entertaining. I expected him to be his usual offensive that, but he comes across as quite human at times. It certainly made me even more aware of how very difficult it is to farm. I wish I could understand Gerald though, and Kaleb...I love how he gets cross with Clarkson and treats him like the idiot brother.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 6, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Anyone else watching Clarkson's Farm? It's entertaining. I expected him to be his usual offensive that, but he comes across as quite human at times. It certainly made me even more aware of how very difficult it is to farm. I wish I could understand Gerald though, and Kaleb...I love how he gets cross with Clarkson and treats him like the idiot brother.


Did you read any of the previous posts at all?


----------



## dessiato (Jul 6, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Did you read any of the previous posts at all?


No.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2021)

no i will not watch fucking Clarkson’s Farm. what’s wrong with you people


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm watching Chef. The 2014 film, not the Lenny Henry show. 

It's good.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 6, 2021)

Watched Sharknado2 even better than the first one and highly recommend.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 6, 2021)

dessiato said:


> No.


Then why would you expect anybody to read yours?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> no i will not watch fucking Clarkson’s Farm. what’s wrong with you people


If it’s good, it’s good.  No point in cutting off your nose to spite your face.  I’m as surprised as anybody on this one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> If it’s good, it’s good.  No point in cutting off your nose to spite your face.  I’m as surprised as anybody on this one.


To be fair, I don't think it's quite as good as people are saying. It's more surprisingly ok considering the presenter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> If it’s good, it’s good.  No point in cutting off your nose to spite your face.  I’m as surprised as anybody on this one.


i have principles. sort of. same reason i’ve not watched GB News.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 6, 2021)

Clarkson's such a monstrous cunt, his very presence makes it ungood.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm not above watching stuff involving cunts but the subject matter doesn't interest me either and there is enough other stuff to watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2021)

Reno said:


> I'm not above watching stuff involving cunts but the subject matter doesn't interest me either and there is enough other stuff to watch.


aye i don’t watch these sorts of reality show anyway (Travel Man excepted) but Clarkson’s involvement seals the deal for me


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> aye i don’t watch these sorts of reality show anyway (Travel Man excepted) but Clarkson’s involvement seals the deal for me


I only watch reality shows when it involves fashion design and/or drag queens and this is far away from that as you can get.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2021)

Reno said:


> I only watch reality shows when it involves fashion design and/or drag queens and this is far away from that as you can get.


would you watch a show about Clarkson dragging up?


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> would you watch a show about Clarkson dragging up?


No, I want to watch people who know what they are doing.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 6, 2021)

It’s not a reality TV programme.

If it’s not for you, so what?  Are you so important that we all need to know this?  Just don’t watch it.  You can even have my blessing to not watch it. Meanwhile, people are just giving  a recommendation that is for those open to receiving the recommendation.  I’m glad it was recommended to me because otherwise I really wouldn’t have watched it and actually it turned it to be great.  I’m not the only one.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Leave No Trace
> 
> No, your crying


The book's got a completely different ending. Worth reading.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> I’m puzzled by the generally positive reviews on these boards of all places about Clarkson’s Farm. I don’t think he’s nearly as much of a cunt as the likes of Laurence Fox, Toby Young et al, but he’s still a full-time Tory troll with few redeeming qualities. Certainly not the type that would appeal to most people who aren’t Tories or petrolheads.
> 
> Admittedly he can be funny at times, and even comes across as someone who you disagree on pretty much everything but could conceivably enjoy a session in the pub with. Still, does he actually display some common decency and humanity in this series, and keeps from scoring cheap political points?


I get an overwhelming urge to punch the cunt's teeth down his neck when I so much as catch a glimpse of the handbag face, so I'll give it a swerve.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 6, 2021)

This review is accurate imho









						TV review: Jeremy Clarkson's new farm documentary is 'best thing he's done in years'
					

Jeremy Clarkson could build an orphanage and I still think great swathes of the public would hate him for it. Their unwavering dislike of all things Jezza




					www.pressandjournal.co.uk
				




I understand its quite a hit in the farming community cos it conveys the trials and tribulations farmers face every year.

I personally enjoyed all the different machinery they use - most it it capable of turning a farm hand into strawberry jam if a terrible accident happens. Something Clarkson is keen to point out - how dangerous farming is and how many people lose their lives every year. More than any other industry combined. 

The machine that buries a water hose a metre underground then fills it back in as you tow it behind the tractor is a great bit of kit


----------



## kabbes (Jul 9, 2021)

I’m watching a 1999 “comedy” film called Mystery Man that is never heard of.  It’s awful but it’s got a hell of a cast for a shit parody film.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’m watching a 1999 “comedy” film called Mystery Man that is never heard of.  It’s awful but it’s got a hell of a cast for a shit parody film.



Are you all the way through?  It's slow starting and very silly, and some of it has aged pretty badly, but it has quite a lot of fun moments.
I had no idea it was that old!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’m watching a 1999 “comedy” film called Mystery Man that is never heard of.  It’s awful but it’s got a hell of a cast for a shit parody film.


If you mean _Mystery Men_ it's not a 'parody film', it's based on a comic book (one which _Deadline_ readers will remember)


----------



## kabbes (Jul 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> Are you all the way through?  It's slow starting and very silly, and some of it has aged pretty badly, but it has quite a lot of fun moments.
> I had no idea it was that old!


I’m about half way through but I’ve stopped to make dinner.  I guess I’ll watch the second half at some point in the next 24 hours


----------



## kabbes (Jul 9, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> If you mean _Mystery Men_ it's not a 'parody film', it's based on a comic book (one which _Deadline_ readers will remember)


Yeah, the “Man” seems to be an autocorrect, because I knew it was Men.

It feels totally like a parody film, regardless of source material.  It’s presented like an early and much shittier version of something like Super or even The Boys.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, the “Man” seems to be an autocorrect, because I knew it was Men.
> 
> It feels totally like a parody film, regardless of source material.  It’s presented like an early and much shittier version of something like Super or even The Boys.



 It's definitely a parody film.  None of the darkness of the The Boys (which I love).


----------



## kabbes (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah, The Boys is brilliant.  It’s using its (very dark) parody of a genre as a vehicle for satire.  Pitch perfect.

Mystery Men is none of those things but, like I say, hell of a cast.  Even its supporting roles have people like Geoffrey Rush.


----------



## paul mckenna (Jul 11, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I get an overwhelming urge to punch the cunt's teeth down his neck when I so much as catch a glimpse of the handbag face, so I'll give it a swerve.


I have a friend of a friend who does some cleaning at his place in Sodbury. Apparently he has quite a few ching-heavy parties there. 

He was an outspoken remainer, genuinely loves his cars etc. Don't know why people get so bent out of shape


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> I have a friend of a friend who does some cleaning at his place in Sodbury. Apparently he has quite a few ching-heavy parties there.
> 
> He was an outspoken remainer, genuinely loves his cars etc. Don't know why people get so bent out of shape



Some people apparently have a problem with bigotry, guess.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 12, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> The Captain (Der Hauptman). German WW2 thriller, supposedly fact-based, about a German deserter who finds a captain's uniform, forms a rag-tag unit with other deserters, and basically goes on a murder spree in the last weeks of the war. Quite difficult to watch and surreal in places and shows how cheap life was in those times.



Looked to see if anyone else had watched this. Found it on weekend and its gripping film.  Agree its a difficult watch and surreal.

It is a true story.









						Willi Herold - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I did feel that this side of German history has been told before. But this film does it so well.

I thought the film was about how ordinary people get caught up with committing atrocities. The film starts out as him being a deserter ( this appears to be different from his wickapedia history) in last weeks of WW2. Finding a uniform of a high ranking German officer he finds he is suddenly treated with respect.

He gets around him a rag tag private army of deserters.

My take is that the film is about how ordinary non ideological people can get drawn into committing war crimes.

Other theme is putting on an act to survive in a totalitarian regime. The act can become the perpetrator. This I found interesting. Without plot spoilers its obvious to his fellow deserters he is a charlatan. They all go along with it to survive. And get drawn into evil.

I think this film works if one thinks its not just about Germans in WW2.









						The Captain (2017) - IMDb
					

The Captain: Directed by Robert Schwentke. With Max Hubacher, Alexander Fehling, Sebastian Rudolph, Max Thommes. In the last moments of World War II, a young German soldier fighting for survival finds a Nazi captain's uniform. Impersonating an officer, the man quickly takes on the monstrous...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2021)

Decided to give Good Omens another go. 
This time instead of giving up after one ep I watched to the end. 

Such a shame. Lots of money, decent enough original story, some decent actors. It is however a muddled mess. Initially I thought that it could have re-edited in a different way (and order for some of it), but actually I think it's really not been thought out properly from the ground up. 
It follows the format of  a book at times when it shouldn't and despite being global and beyond with multiple stories, its shot like a load of people talking in various rooms. The stories flow into each other jarringly and it never feels like it all connects into one grand adventure. 

Missed opportunity.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2021)

i read the book and it was pretty shit so no wonder the series was a bit shit too. Gaiman and Pratchett are almost as overrated as Douglas Adams, all of them conveying the pompous manner of an insufferable nerd saying ‘well, actually…’


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Decided to give Good Omens another go.
> This time instead of giving up after one ep I watched to the end.
> 
> Such a shame. Lots of money, decent enough original story, some decent actors. It is however a muddled mess. Initially I thought that it could have re-edited in a different way (and order for some of it), but actually I think it's really not been thought out properly from the ground up.
> ...



Yeah, looks gorgeous and great cast but just doesn't quite gel together. Pity.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i read the book and it was pretty shit so no wonder the series was a bit shit too. Gaiman and Pratchett are almost as overrated as Douglas Adams, all of them conveying the pompous manner of an insufferable nerd saying ‘well, actually…’



Nah


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i read the book and it was pretty shit so no wonder the series was a bit shit too. Gaiman and Pratchett are almost as overrated as Douglas Adams, all of them conveying the pompous manner of an insufferable nerd saying ‘well, actually…’


As an adult I find Douglas Adams a tough and embarrassing read, but as a teen I really loved it. Smashed through his books very quickly. I also really enjoyed the TV adaptation. 
I really don't like Pratchett's books at all, and never did. . . However if you just read the summary of the good omens it actually sounds like a pretty decent and interesting story on many levels. It was maybe a mistake to have gaiman so heavily involved in the adaptation from book to screen, as it's been treated too much like a book, but with bits that can't be replicated mostly removed or in narration. 
I didn't buy the friendship between the leads over thousands of years. The relationship section was rushed but also went on forever, but was just two men talking in different 'rooms', I didn't see a 'friendship' blossom, I saw two people come to an understanding. 
A bad sign in any film (or TV show) is a five minute narrated into setting the story up. The whole first episode was narration, and this trend continues, setting up every character and scene. IT'S NOT A BOOK.


----------



## Chz (Jul 14, 2021)

> It follows the format of a book at times when it shouldn't


I felt that was the main problem. I still enjoyed it, but Gaiman trying to make it - at times - word for word from the novel just didn't work out that well.


----------



## bemused (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm obsessively waiting for more news on the Bosch spin off.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 14, 2021)

There's a spin-off?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> There's a spin-off?


Yes, _Morphy Richards_ - down on his luck Harry is forced to take a job with a a shlubby gumshoe, chasing ambulances and trying to serve paper on bottom-feeding crims.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Pretty sure most of it is scripted. Out of interest what do you think isn't?





spitfire said:


> TBH I wasn't taking notes but some of it felt more natural and less staged. I'll see if I can put my finger on it next time I watch an episode.



Watched the last 2 episodes last night and made a point of thinking about what you said. You're right, I think it is largely scripted but with some ad lib allowed to give it a more natural feel.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 15, 2021)

Some amazing production work, getting those lambs to be born in such a pattern through the night, getting them to act so convincingly as sick and dying over a course of hours, engineering an escape into another ewe’s pen and choreographing fights safely.

Maybe it was dwarves in little lamb suits, come to think of it… 🧐


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 15, 2021)

8ball said:


> Some amazing production work, getting those lambs to be born in such a pattern through the night, getting them to act so convincingly as sick and dying over a course of hours, engineering an escape into another ewe’s pen and choreographing fights safely.
> 
> Maybe it was dwarves in little lamb suits, come to think of it… 🧐


Obviously some bits are not, but in general if you are making TV properly you will have prepared for most outcomes. I have not seen beyond episode one so I can't really comment on anything else, and that was quite obviously scripted with wiggle room, just as all the top gear bullshit was. . . but that's TV. It's usually all bullshit. As an editor (and not a writer/producer anymore) my main problem is that nothing is pre scripted enough. I mean you know (and should know) roughly what will/might happen and you should really have a jolly good reason for going out and filming something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2021)

Guns Akimbo - Shite.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Guns Akimbo - Shite.



Ta - looked at it.  Will avoid.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> Ta - looked at it.  Will avoid.


It's not just shite because of the misuse of the word akimbo, or the type of film it is. . . It's just bad. The acting bar Harry Potter is just terrible. It's like a terrible B movie thats not daft enough to be over the top good bad. . . But somehow it has Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's not just shite because of the misuse of the word akimbo, or the type of film it is. . . It's just bad. The acting bar Harry Potter is just terrible. It's like a terrible B movie thats not daft enough to be over the top good bad. . . But somehow it has Daniel Radcliffe.


Does he do an accent? He really fucking seems to love doing an accent 🤨


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Does he do an accent? He really fucking seems to love doing an accent 🤨


Yes. Not being American myself, I thought it was convincing enough. However it does change in intensity throughout the film, most noticeably in the narration. Also, I find that narration in films is rarely a good sign.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes. Not being American myself, I thought it was convincing enough. However it does change in intensity throughout the film, most noticeably in the narration. Also, I find that narration in films is rarely a good sign.



Sometimes it is, though. Sunset Boulevard springs to mind.


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2021)

Narration is used brilliantly in Terrence Malick's Badlands and Days of Heaven.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2021)

Reno said:


> Narration is used brilliantly in Terrence Malick's Badlands and Days of Heaven.



Vaguely remember it in those movies. Subtle is good.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 19, 2021)

The princess bride


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Vaguely remember it in those movies. Subtle is good.


Tarantino also copied/paid homage to Badlands with the narration of True Romance (and the score)


----------



## 8ball (Jul 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes. Not being American myself, I thought it was convincing enough. However it does change in intensity throughout the film, most noticeably in the narration. Also, I find that narration in films is rarely a good sign.



I find myself thinking about an actor’s accent a lot more if I know it’s not their real accent.  Though Andrew Lincoln’s accent in The Walking Dead always throws me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I find myself thinking about an actor’s accent a lot more if I know it’s not their real accent.  Though Andrew Lincoln’s accent in The Walking Dead always throws me.


I was astonished this week to learn that Fiona Shaw is Irish and has an Irish accent (unlike Kenneth Branagh), but she invariably plays posh cut-glass-accented English roles.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I find myself thinking about an actor’s accent a lot more if I know it’s not their real accent.  Though Andrew Lincoln’s accent in The Walking Dead always throws me.


Hugh Laurie in house is the weirdest for me. It sounds like kids playing cowboys and putting on the voice get heard on the telly . . . Though I am told by American friends it's actually very good, and they had no idea he was English. Imagine only knowing House and then watching Blackadder one day.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2021)

There are so many actors on US shows that I look up and discover to be English. The women tend to edge it on the accents...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2021)

I remember being surprised that the guy from the wire was English. . . .well all the English guys from the wire actually.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 19, 2021)

Matthew Rhys is one who surprises me. I watched The Americans and had no clue he was from Cardiff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I remember being surprised that the guy from the wire was English. . . .well all the English guys from the wire actually.


Just two, Dominic West and Idris Elba iirc.
Aidan Gillen is Irish. Clarke Peters is American, though he’s lived in England for decades, forging a stage career and writing West End musical Five Guys Named Mo


----------



## 8ball (Jul 19, 2021)

Lennie James’ accent in TWD is flawless afaict.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I was astonished this week to learn that Fiona Shaw is Irish and has an Irish accent (unlike Kenneth Branagh), but she invariably plays posh cut-glass-accented English roles.


Great and OTT in one of the later seasons of True Blood.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I find myself thinking about an actor’s accent a lot more if I know it’s not their real accent.  Though Andrew Lincoln’s accent in The Walking Dead always throws me.



"Coral!'


----------



## Chz (Jul 21, 2021)

*I Think We're Alone Now*

You know, it's an okay film.
But what really, really gets me is how the fuck does a 2018 film that can afford Peter Dinklage and Elle Fanning not have subtitles? That bullshit should be illegal. Fuckers.

Of course they fucking mutter through it, too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2021)

Chz said:


> *I Think We're Alone Now*
> 
> You know, it's an okay film.
> But what really, really gets me is how the fuck does a 2018 film that can afford Peter Dinklage and Elle Fanning not have subtitles? That bullshit should be illegal. Fuckers.
> ...


I though it was OK, more like two twilight zone ideas smacked together.
I think the subtitle problem is something else. Quite a few things that I know have had subtitles don't have them on prime. 

One of my favourite films in the early 2000s was The Station Agent.  Three unknown actors in a mega low budget indie flick. Now it's got an all star cast.


----------



## T & P (Jul 25, 2021)

Just watched *Jolt*. I am sure I am right in advising those who thought The Tomorrow War or Guns Akimbo were both shit and unwatchable to definitely give this a miss.

But to those who like me found them shit but still entertaining and perfectly watchable of a weekend with the right expectations in mind, I’d say it’s of a similar vein. So go for it- just don’t expect award winning acting or an original script


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2021)

Just realised that this is a different film to the 2008 Travolta-voiced animated kids' movie _Bolt_, so am now somewhat less confused by the recent dunking on it.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 26, 2021)

Watched Mare of Easttown. It was good. 

Recommendations for more series please. 

When is Succession 3 coming?


----------



## Diamond (Jul 26, 2021)

The Vinland saga is very good indeed.

It is a Japanese anime/manga series based on an Icelandic saga set largely in pre-Norman conquest Britain and Scandinavia, featuring Vikings (good and bad types), Anglo-Saxons, Cnut etc, and my favourites - the Welsh Romans (probably not as bizarre as it sounds...)

While being anime, it is also weirdly historically accurate.  They've even gone as far as recording British (and presumably Icelandic etc) birdsong, which you'll probably be able to recognise.

All the characters speak Japanese, which makes it even more fun.

And it looks beautiful.

Highly recommended









						Vinland Saga (manga) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nagapie (Jul 26, 2021)

I like bleak realism.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> Just watched *Jolt*. I am sure I am right in advising those who thought The Tomorrow War or Guns Akimbo were both shit and unwatchable to definitely give this a miss.
> 
> But to those who like me found them shit but still entertaining and perfectly watchable of a weekend with the right expectations in mind, I’d say it’s of a similar vein. So go for it- just don’t expect award winning acting or an original script



I watched TW on Saturday night, pissed, it was shit but enjoyable nonsense. I did not analyse it deeply.


----------



## T & P (Jul 30, 2021)

Another entertaining thriller recommendation: brand new sci fi/ thriller WWII film *Shadow in the Cloud.*

It involves a misogynist bomber crew taking  on a flight a female air auxiliary member carrying a mysterious box. I don't want to give too much away but there are otherworldly creatures involved as well as war action and other stuff. But suffice to say that at some point it takes a rather unexpected turn that makes this far more multilayered than just an action sci-fi flick.

Not superb but perfectly watchable. Ignore the low IMDB ratings at the time of writing, undoubtedly the result of the 4chan incel lot. The 78% Rotten Tomatoes score is far more representative.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 31, 2021)

Andy Murray: Resurfacing.  

I thought it was great - really interesting on sports rehab for an elite athlete...


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

Just binged five of six series of ‘Justified’ on Prime. Far better than it needed to be for a cop procedural and goes a lot further. Interesting to see rural America for a change - its set,and the first series was actually filmed, in the poorest county in the States- Harlan- which is basically ex coal mining communities in the mountains, so a bit like the Welsh valleys, but in other ways not… after series one they couldn’t afford the location shooting anymore. Also stars Timothy Oliphant so good eye candy for those that like their eye candy male.

Based on just three Elmere Leonard short stories but captures the sparseness of his writing.

Give it a go.

I’ll be sad when I finish the sixth and last series…


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> Just binged five of six series of ‘Justified’ on Prime. Far better than it needed to be for a cop procedural and goes a lot further. Interesting to see rural America for a change - its set,and the first series was actually filmed, in the poorest county in the States- Harlan- which is basically ex coal mining communities in the mountains, so a bit like the Welsh valleys, but in other ways not… after series one they couldn’t afford the location shooting anymore. Also stars Timothy Oliphant so good eye candy for those that like their eye candy male.
> 
> Based on just three Elmere Leonard short stories but captures the sparseness of his writing.
> 
> ...



Loved it, but never got to see the final season or two. An overlooked classic & can't wait to catch up - watch it all over again.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 31, 2021)

T & P said:


> Another entertaining thriller recommendation: brand new sci fi/ thriller WWII film *Shadow in the Cloud.*
> 
> It involves a misogynist bomber crew taking  on a flight a female air auxiliary member carrying a mysterious box. I don't want to give too much away but there are otherworldly creatures involved as well as war action and other stuff. But suffice to say that at some point it takes a rather unexpected turn that makes this far more multilayered than just an action sci-fi flick.
> 
> Not superb but perfectly watchable. Ignore the low IMDB ratings at the time of writing, undoubtedly the result of the 4chan incel lot. The 78% Rotten Tomatoes score is far more representative.


The synopsis of this sounded far too ridiculous so I gave it a miss.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> Just binged five of six series of ‘Justified’ on Prime. Far better than it needed to be for a cop procedural and goes a lot further. Interesting to see rural America for a change - its set,and the first series was actually filmed, in the poorest county in the States- Harlan- which is basically ex coal mining communities in the mountains, so a bit like the Welsh valleys, but in other ways not… after series one they couldn’t afford the location shooting anymore. Also stars Timothy Oliphant so good eye candy for those that like their eye candy male.
> 
> Based on just three Elmere Leonard short stories but captures the sparseness of his writing.
> 
> ...


I’ve had a couple of false starts with this. I’ll give it another go then.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I’ve had a couple of false starts with this. I’ll give it another go then.



First season is more episodic, when it goes into story arcs it really takes off.


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> First season is more episodic, when it goes into story arcs it really takes off.


This^ 

And the different seasons have quite different feels to them.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> This^
> 
> And the different seasons have quite different feels to them.





Spoiler



This is the one where the bloke gets shot by the swimming pool at the begining of the first episide, right?


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one where the bloke gets shot by the swimming pool at the begining of the first episide, right?


That’s the Fella.  It starts like a slightly better than normal cop show but gets a lot better. It’s enough of a ‘fantasy’ that people who get annoyed by cop shows that get things wrong don’t go mad watching it. Like Morse (although it’s nothing like Morse).

Spectrum or uncanny valley of cop shows.

Fantasy - Morse, Justified, Lucifer, OK so unreal as to be good viewing.

Stuff that pretends to be accurate but has procedural errors to make it annoying: Line of Duty, silent witness, all but the first season of Prime suspect.

Accurate enough to be good viewing: The Wire, first season of Prime Suspect, Thin Blue line.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> It’s enough of a ‘fantasy’ that people who get annoyed by cop shows that get things wrong don’t go mad watching it. Like Morse (although it’s nothing like Morse).



Hang on. What do you mean "fantasy"? 

Not supernatural bollocks or sci-fi shit is it?


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Hang on. What do you mean "fantasy"?
> 
> Not supernatural bollocks or sci-fi shit is it?


No.. Zero wizard count.  Just fantasy policing like Morse. It deals with the US Marshal service- who actually do hardly any investigation given they are the operational arm of the Federal courts system in reality. There is a tiny team ( four) that can lock up and /or shoot an entire OCG in 40 minutes plus adverts and then the paperwork is done in 20 minutes at the end of the day. 

But I guarantee no unicorns or vampires….


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> No.. Zero wizard count.  Just fantasy policing like Morse. It deals with the US Marshal service- who actually do hardly any investigation given they are the operational arm of the Federal courts system in reality. There is a tiny team ( four) that can lock up and /or shoot an entire OCG in 40 minutes plus adverts and then the paperwork is done in 20 minutes at the end of the day.
> 
> But I guarantee no unicorns or vampires….


Nice one. Cheers.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 31, 2021)

Just finished another Prime freebee and it's already offering me more free prime on my next amazon order. I don't think I have ever paid for it.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> That’s the Fella.  It starts like a slightly better than normal cop show but gets a lot better. It’s enough of a ‘fantasy’ that people who get annoyed by cop shows that get things wrong don’t go mad watching it. Like Morse (although it’s nothing like Morse).
> 
> Spectrum or uncanny valley of cop shows.
> 
> ...


I think you mean Luther rather than Lucifer…


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I think you mean Luther rather than Lucifer…



I’ve never actually watched Luther. On my list. Lucifer is an example of something that is far better than it should be/ needed to be. I think it’s the Neil Gaiman input.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2021)

I really liked Lucifer, but it doesn’t fit the description of being like Morse!

Luther, I hated.  But I find Idris Elba all but unwatchable (other than in The Wire).


----------



## Reno (Jul 31, 2021)

I enjoyed the first season of Luther. With all of its overheated family melodrama and Ruth Wilson's female Hannibal Lecter, realistic it was not, but I thought it was very entertaining. Didn't care for season 2 and stopped after that.


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I really liked Lucifer, but it doesn’t fit the description of being like Morse!
> 
> Luther, I hated.  But I find Idris Elba all but unwatchable (other than in The Wire).


It’s only like Morse in being complete fantasy (rather than Fantasy) in its depiction of policing. Not much else in common.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Hang on. What do you mean "fantasy"?
> 
> Not supernatural bollocks or sci-fi shit is it?



All telly drama is fantasy.

Justified is one of the better ones. A hidden gem, if you like.

(No quests for hidden gems, mind)


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> All telly drama is fantasy.
> 
> …



The Wire ( with the exception of the last series wasn’t) the very first Prime Suspect was like a dramatisation of an actual major enquiry. The first iteration of the Bill was pretty non fantasy. And the Thin Blue line was actually a documentary…


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> The Wire ( with the exception of the last series wasn’t) the very first Prime Suspect was like a dramatisation of an actual major enquiry. The first iteration of the Bill was pretty non fantasy. And the Thin Blue line was actually a documentary…



The Bill was awesome. 

Until the soap elements crept in. But it was often streets ahead with social issues long before the likes of EastEnders etc.


----------



## T & P (Jul 31, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> The synopsis of this sounded far too ridiculous so I gave it a miss.


Oh it is a preposterous premise, no question about that. But still amusing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> The Bill was awesome.
> 
> Until the soap elements crept in. But it was often streets ahead with social issues long before the likes of EastEnders etc.


Yes, I do remember the bill being something very different. Not a regular soapy show, a weekly series and much more real life drama. I can't have been all that old, but of the shows my parents watched I did look forward to it, and there was a noticeable difference when it moved to twice a week. Quite quickly all the good characters left. Might have only been La Roux's mum that stayed on.


----------



## A380 (Aug 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes, I do remember the bill being something very different. Not a regular soapy show, a weekly series and much more real life drama. I can't have been all that old, but of the shows my parents watched I did look forward to it, and there was a noticeable difference when it moved to twice a week. Quite quickly all the good characters left. Might have only been La Roux's mum that stayed on.


It was single standalone (occasionally two episode specials) with an ensemble cast for years . Then they completely changed it to a soap as a deliberate decision.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes, I do remember the bill being something very different. Not a regular soapy show, a weekly series and much more real life drama. I can't have been all that old, but of the shows my parents watched I did look forward to it, and there was a noticeable difference when it moved to twice a week. Quite quickly all the good characters left. Might have only been La Roux's mum that stayed on.





The twice weekly episodes were brilliant for a few years. And occasionally over the years, there were some good storylines but it lost its shine towards the end.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2021)

Remember Reg Hollis fondly - the guy who played him has had a quite a varied career iirc


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2021)

The tosh lines and bob cryer era. Halcyon days. Used to fancy Polly.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> The tosh lines and bob cryer era. Halcyon days. Used to fancy Polly.



So did Dave Quinnan.

Polly joined 4 years after the show went twice weekly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2021)

Who was the red head plain clothes guy?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who was the red head plain clothes guy?



DS John Bolton?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> DS John Bolton?


Internet search says no.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Internet search says no.



Without checking, DCI Gordon Wray?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2021)

Got it. . . . Detective Inspector Galloway.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Got it. . . . Detective Inspector Galloway.



Ah, real old school.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Ah, real old school.


Well anyway, after Galloway left I remember it got shit. Not because he left, but there was a new series and he wasn't in it (amongst others)  and there was a marked difference in general feel and tone. I think ITV had just given up on Albion Market and were maybe looking for the Bill to fit that soapy drama gap.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2021)

Right pissed off that they've taken X Files off just as we hit ep 6 of S3


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Right pissed off that they've taken X Files off just as we hit ep 6 of S3


This is how I still end up torrenting series!


----------



## T & P (Aug 1, 2021)

Well, with heartfelt apologies to Orang Utan and others, I decided to sell my soul to the devil and check out Clarkson’s Farm. A couple of episodes in, I must admit it is very watchable and rather entertaining, and more importantly you can enjoy this whilst still thinking Clarkson’s a cunt.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well, with heartfelt apologies to Orang Utan and others, I decided to sell my soul to the devil and check out Clarkson’s Farm. A couple of episodes in, I must admit it is very watchable and rather entertaining, and more importantly you can enjoy this whilst still thinking Clarkson’s a cunt.


I finished it today, and although Clarkson is a cock, it gives a rather sympathetic view of British farming, highlighting problems with weather, farm-gate prices, and the almost endless redtape.
Plus the farm accountant thinks most things he tries is stupid and farmhand, Kaleb tells him he a fucking idiot to his face quite often.


----------



## T & P (Aug 1, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I finished it today, and although Clarkson is a cock, it gives a rather sympathetic view of British farming, highlighting problems with weather, farm-gate prices, and the almost endless redtape.
> Plus the farm accountant thinks most things he tries is stupid and farmhand, Kaleb tells him he a fucking idiot to his face quite often.


Yes, just from the first episode, it became obvious what tight margins farmers work with, and how the perfectly likely event of two solid weeks of rain at the wrong time can lose a farmer tens of thousands of Pounds.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yes, just from the first episode, it became obvious what tight margins farmers work with, and how the perfectly likely event of two solid weeks of rain at the wrong time can lose a farmer tens of thousands of Pounds.


I wont spoil it, but on the last episode they give the figure the farm made in the year.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 1, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I wont spoil it, but on the last episode they give the figure the farm made in the year.


Could you spoil it in a spoiler tag? I'm intrigued but unlikely to watch. (Please)


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 2, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Could you spoil it in a spoiler tag? I'm intrigued but unlikely to watch. (Please)


OK:



Spoiler



£144. That's it 40p a day. As Clarkson said, other farmers don't have a film crew and Who Wants to be a Millionaire income to fall back on. He seemed genuinely shocked after the effort he put in


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 2, 2021)

That amount will have taken into account the purchase of all the equipment in the first year, including that ridiculous tractor which must have cost an absolute fortune.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 2, 2021)

According to here Jeremy Clarkson has bought a new Lamborghini (tractor) is was £40k, which isn't that expensive




__





						Used Farm for Sale - Auto Trader UK
					






					farm.autotrader.co.uk
				




Assuming the first link has the correct price.
But it was far too large for what he needed.

ETA: Here's an interview from Farmers Weekly on youTube. 



Being a lot less of a cock than on-screen


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> That amount will have taken into account the purchase of all the equipment in the first year, including that ridiculous tractor which must have cost an absolute fortune.


It was the accounts drawn up by an accountant, so any capital costs would be amortised over their working lifetimes.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> This is how I still end up torrenting series!


I am absolutely rubbish at torrenting - I got my lass to send them all to me instead  She's good at it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I am absolutely rubbish at torrenting - I got my lass to send them all to me instead  She's good at it


I remember it used to be easy, I had handbrake on my Mac mini, it's how I got all my content. Lovey. I can't remember what happened, but (many years ago) it suddenly stopped being super easy.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2021)

Now you need to use Tor browser, you need to search for a Pirate Bay proxy, you need to copy the magnet link from the proxy site and then you need to open that link in BiTorrent. I find that doing anything else but that sequence brings up some kind of obstruction.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm not great with technology, but I don't find torrenting too challenging. My torrent klient is Vuze and I use the RARBG or Limetorrent proxies. I double klick on the torrent I want, then a window opens which lets me load the torrent and that's pretty much it. You may have to fiddle with the settings if you have a preference for folders or harddrives and the only pain is pop ups. I also use a good VPN because here in Germany torrenting is totally verboten.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> Oh it is a preposterous premise, no question about that. But still amusing.



I saw the trailer for this tonight.

No. No. No.


----------



## A380 (Aug 4, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> OK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he does also explicitly say that that amount excludes subsidy payments, which would be significant. So I don't feel that bad for them. 

I still loved the series though.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 7, 2021)

I've just signed up for an Amazon 30 day free-trial, so that I could watch sewing competition show Making the Cut.

What else should I binge watch over the next 30 days? I'm particularly interested in anything French and/or anything to do with zombies. I also like good political and/or legal dramas. In recent years, I've liked things like Killing Eve, Orphan Black, Borgen, Spiral, The Good Wife, The Good Fight, Succession, The Breakfast Show, Call My Agent. Actually, looking at that list, I like series with strong female leads.

And I like crafty type competition shows, sewing, pottery, jewellery, glass-making, etc.

Any decent movies? 

Thanks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Ted Lasso is excellent


I only discovered this last week, and it is one of the best shows I've seen in a long time


----------



## Petcha (Aug 7, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I only discovered this last week, and it is one of the best shows I've seen in a long time



It's the worst thing I've ever seen   I mean, the very worst.

Toe curling. What do you like about it? I assume you're not a football fan?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2021)

It just makes me feel warm and good inside, not many things do that.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 7, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> It just makes me feel warm and good inside, not many things do that.



It's saccharine awfulness. I lasted three episodes before I would have to vomit all over my keyboard and that's not a cheap fix.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2021)

Petcha said:


> It's saccharine awfulness. I lasted three episodes before I would have to vomit all over my keyboard and that's not a cheap fix.


Gutted you dont like it, but telling me how awful you think it is isnt going to change my opinion.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 7, 2021)

It definitely got some good reviews, so I'll accept I'm a cynical bastard out of step with the zeitgeist. Just disappointed to see an actor who I previously had respect for producing a performance like that.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 7, 2021)

It's an interesting concept, just terribly executed (IMHO).

I'd like to see the reverse done. Seeing Mike Bassett sent over to manage the Yankees, now that would be good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2021)

I think it probably helped that I binged the first series in a day, as the story and characters develop really well over the whole thing.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 7, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think it probably helped that I binged the first series in a day, as the story and characters develop really well over the whole thing.



Ok. Ill try again. I've run out of any other options.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Ok. Ill try again. I've run out of any other options.


It's ok not to like it, but I hope second time round you do


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 7, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I only discovered this last week, and it is one of the best shows I've seen in a long time



One of the best shows of last year. 

Season 2 is streaming on Apple TV now.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 7, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think it probably helped that I binged the first series in a day, as the story and characters develop really well over the whole thing.



It's definitely a binge job. I'm giving S2 a few weeks because they're releasing new episodes every Friday. Fuck watching it like that so I'll wait until they're all available. I think they're up to 5 or 6 now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2021)

Number 3 came out last night.

I saw the first 2 last week, and the 3rd this morning and think I might leave it a few weeks for the rest, although there is quite a good sub plot emerging.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 7, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> legal dramas


Goliath, 3 seasons


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 7, 2021)

One of my ex students (Toheeb) is in Ted Lasso!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> One of my ex students (Toheeb) is in Ted Lasso!


That says wonders for your teaching


----------



## nagapie (Aug 7, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Orphan Black, Borgen, Spiral, The Good Wife, The Good Fight, The Breakfast Show


I'm looking for something good to watch. Which of your list that I haven't seen would you recommend first? Not sure about Orphan Black though as I don't generally like sci fi.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 7, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> That says wonders for your teaching


Highly motivated young man. Intelligent and works like a man possessed on his acting.  He’s got a small part in the latest Wes Anderson and was the lead in Jimmy McGovern’s tv play “Anthony” a couple of years ago.  Still not yet 25.  We are very proud.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I remember it used to be easy, I had handbrake on my Mac mini, it's how I got all my content. Lovey. I can't remember what happened, but (many years ago) it suddenly stopped being super easy.


It's still easy. Torrentquest dot com is my go to site and Piratebay proxy if that fails. Use transmission torrent client with blocklist enabled. No need to use Tor.


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2021)

*Cruel Summer.* A crime/drama/mystery series. What’s novel and interesting about it is how it is narrated: each episode shows the events the main characters experienced on the same given day of the year, over a three year period (say the 20th of June in 1993, 1994 and 1995). On episode 4 and rather enjoying it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> It's still easy. Torrentquest dot com is my go to site and Piratebay proxy if that fails. Use transmission torrent client with blocklist enabled. No need to use Tor.


Can't be that easy. . . . I don't understand the last two sentences at all.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2021)

Well OK


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2021)

much like AnnO'Neemus I signed up for 30 days as I needed a TV cable ASAP. Any decent movies or series for me to binge?


----------



## Petcha (Aug 8, 2021)

The man in the high castle is good.

Philip K Dick's bizarre view on what might have happened if the Nazis won the war.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Aug 8, 2021)

For a couple of quid Wajib is worth the time. The film follows a Palestinian son and father driving around Nazareth attempting to organise a wedding.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> It's the worst thing I've ever seen   I mean, the very worst.
> 
> Toe curling. What do you like about it? I assume you're not a football fan?


you seem to be making the mistake that the show is about football


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 9, 2021)

Petcha said:


> The man in the high castle is good.
> 
> Philip K Dick's bizarre view on what might have happened if the Nazis won the war.



Afaik, without giving away any spoilers, it's very different from the book. But yes, it's enjoyable and bizarre and Rufus Sewell is clearly enjoying himself.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Afaik, without giving away any spoilers, it's very different from the book. But yes, it's enjoyable and bizarre and Rufus Sewell is clearly enjoying himself.



I've never read the book. But one good thing about Prime is that if you move the mouse it pops up with a bit of running commentary as to wtf is going on. It seems to reference the book a lot. I think it's a bit closer to his book than Blade Runner was.

And yes Rufus Sewell. I've got a bit of a man crush on him after this, the SS uniform is quite fetching.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 9, 2021)

One little thing it did pop up with is that he was half way through a sequel to it, involving nazis and aliens before he passed away.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> much like AnnO'Neemus I signed up for 30 days as I needed a TV cable ASAP. Any decent movies or series for me to binge?


The boys.


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2021)

Another endorsement for The Boys, Elpenor . It is really fucking good. And if you don’t like superhero stuff, definitely don’t let that put you off because this is actually an anti superhero series. Funny as fuck, great action, one-liners, and an engaging story with drama and twists for good measure.

Can’t remember which season or episode, but watch out for the ‘God is a cunt’ short monologue. Priceless.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> much like AnnO'Neemus I signed up for 30 days as I needed a TV cable ASAP. Any decent movies or series for me to binge?



Bosch
Goliath
Underbelly
Gomorrah
Manhattan


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 10, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> much like AnnO'Neemus I signed up for 30 days as I needed a TV cable ASAP. Any decent movies or series for me to binge?



Tales from the Loop

Beautiful and melancholic look at what happens to a small town when discarded tech interacts with the characters.

Slow sci-fi at its finest.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 10, 2021)

I watched a cheesy disaster movie, Meteor Storm, then started watching Ice, a two-part climate change disaster movie/very short series. I don't know if it's just me but the acting is very hammy/dire, the wife and daughter are particularly wooden and others are dialling it in too. Still watching to the end though, because [Magnus Magnusson]I've started so I'll finish.[\Magnus Magnusson]


----------



## Petcha (Aug 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> Another endorsement for The Boys, Elpenor . It is really fucking good. And if you don’t like superhero stuff, definitely don’t let that put you off because this is actually an anti superhero series. Funny as fuck, great action, one-liners, and an engaging story with drama and twists for good measure.
> 
> Can’t remember which season or episode, but watch out for the ‘God is a cunt’ short monologue. Priceless.



I hate super hero films too. But this was good. The lead guy (Karl urban) is terrific, his dodgy American accent even funnier. Was he hamming that up?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I hate super hero films too. But this was good. The lead guy (Karl urban) is terrific, his dodgy American accent even funnier. Was he hamming that up?



Dodgy _American_ accent?


----------



## Petcha (Aug 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Dodgy _American_ accent?



I'm assuming he was trying to sound american and not australian? The whole thing is so tongue in cheek though that yes he does sound a bit like crocodile dundee 4 at times.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm assuming he was trying to sound american and not australian? The whole thing is so tongue in cheek though that yes he does sound a bit like crocodile dundee 4 at times.



He supposed to be a cockney, afaik


----------



## dessiato (Aug 12, 2021)

Wrong thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Dodgy _American_ accent?


Karl Urban is from New Zealand but the character he plays is a Londoner. He uses British English/cockney idioms and slang. Urban is just shit at it.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 12, 2021)

I’ve mainly been watching films on Prime this week as I’ve not got the patience for a series. But the noise saying watch the Boys is loud enough for me to listen and will watch it next week despite thinking superhero stuff is for kids


----------



## Petcha (Aug 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He supposed to be a cockney, afaik



Yes, sorry - been a while since I saw it! I just remember he had a comedy accent. But you're right, it was a mangled cockney accent. He's a good actor so I can't believe it was an accident, I think it was to add to the comedy. He manages a believable American accent in his other parts.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 12, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve mainly been watching films on Prime this week as I’ve not got the patience for a series. But the noise saying watch the Boys is loud enough for me to listen and will watch it next week despite thinking superhero stuff is for kids


It's definitely not for young kids. The death and gore is done with some sense of humor though. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve mainly been watching films on Prime this week as I’ve not got the patience for a series. But the noise saying watch the Boys is loud enough for me to listen and will watch it next week despite thinking superhero stuff is for kids


Oh, this is not for kids  Apart from the violence, the are more instances of cunt and fuck than at a Tourette’s convention.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> Oh, this is not for kids  Apart from the violence, the are more instances of cunt and fuck than at a Tourette’s convention.



I've honestly never seen a tv show with a higher 'cunt' count. I fully approve. American audiences must have been horrified.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 12, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I've honestly never seen a tv show with a higher 'cunt' count.


I've never seen Friends either


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Karl Urban is from New Zealand but the character he plays is a Londoner. He uses British English/cockney idioms and slang. Urban is just shit at it.


This sort of thing usually irritates me no end, but for some reason  I love Karl Urbans cock a knee accent. "Whelw whelw whelw, ef it ain't the invisible kant"


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 12, 2021)

I must watch it, I keep being distracted by low grade British gangster and hooligan films


----------



## Chz (Aug 13, 2021)

Lower Decks S2 supposed to be out today, though it isn't yet at the time of my typing this.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 13, 2021)

For those who are so genre-obsessed that they will even watch the kind of cheesy, teenagey superhero mush that The Boys satirises — ie people like me — S2 of Stargirl has started. It’s okay.  I’d only recommend it in secret to fellow nerds.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 13, 2021)

Sorry, I’ve tried 2 episodes and I just don’t get it. I think I just have an aversion to most American TV these days and most comedy.

The boys is a no for me.


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2021)

*Boss Level.* Sci-fi action film. Whilst the script might feel like a shameless Groundhog Day meets John Wick rip-off, it is still entertaining and well enough produced. Worth it if you like the aforementioned basic premise.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2021)

you should probably buy some DVDs


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> you should probably buy some DVDs


I went back to Britbox and watching the original tv series of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I went back to Britbox and watching the original tv series of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.


heh, I was responding to T & P


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> you should probably buy some DVDs


Undoubtedly. But why do you say that about this film? Have you actually watched and strongly disagree with my impression of it, or have dismissed it out of hand?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> Undoubtedly. But why do you say that about this film? Have you actually watched and strongly disagree with my impression of it, or have dismissed it out of hand?


it’s just that it comes up instantly on Amazon and you just need to dig a bit deeper to find quality materials, rather than relying on what the algorithms tell you to watch. this is why you keep recommending dreck.


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it’s just that it comes up instantly on Amazon and you just need to dig a bit deeper to find quality materials, rather than relying on what the algorithms tell you to watch. this is why you keep recommending dreck.


Well I do almost always go out of my way to suggest whether something might be likely to be enjoyable based on other films of the genre. I wasn’t presenting the film as a cinematic masterpiece was I?

I know for a fact plenty of people here like silly plot hole-ridden sci-fi action shite when they’re in the mood for it. I find a great deal of recommendations in this in other threads a dreadful prospect but don’t go patronising others about their lamentable judgement in TV and film.

I thought threads like this are meant to be for discussing items that members have enjoyed and might be of interest to some other Urbanites. Some people like watching silly fodder sometimes without meaning they believe they’ve discovered the next Citizen Kane ffs.

Hell, most people here would likely rather give themselves a wasabi enema than voluntarily engage in that project of yours a while ago to watch the entire Nicholas Cage catalogue just because and no matter how shit the film might be (and there’s plenty), but I’m pretty sure nobody questioned you or condescendingly suggested you should buy some DVDs instead.

I wish I would be shown the U75 film forum’s list of approved shit films with no artistic merit that are somehow great to watch ironically, and those that will derided and cause the poster to be mocked for their terrible taste and poor understanding of the cinematic arts.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well I do almost always go out of my way to suggest whether something might be likely to be enjoyable based on other films of the genre. I wasn’t presenting the film as a cinematic masterpiece was I?
> 
> I know for a fact plenty of people here like silly plot hole-ridden sci-fi action shite when they’re in the mood for it. I find a great deal of recommendations in this in other threads a dreadful prospect but don’t go patronising others about their lamentable judgement in TV and film.
> 
> ...



Never apologize, never regret.

High brow, low brow, "artistic merit" or not, blockbuster, arthouse, subtitles, superheroes, thrillers, slashers, gore, romcom, zombies, sci-fi, historical, war, love, peace, death etc.

Nobody's taste is "better" than anyone else's. Nobody should be mocked for what films they enjoy. 

Mostly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well I do almost always go out of my way to suggest whether something might be likely to be enjoyable based on other films of the genre. I wasn’t presenting the film as a cinematic masterpiece was I?
> 
> I know for a fact plenty of people here like silly plot hole-ridden sci-fi action shite when they’re in the mood for it. I find a great deal of recommendations in this in other threads a dreadful prospect but don’t go patronising others about their lamentable judgement in TV and film.
> 
> ...


whoah there. none of this matters


----------



## dessiato (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> whoah there. none of this matters


It seemed to matter to you.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> whoah there. none of this matters


Ah yes, The patented OU “be a bitch and then blame the response on the other person” manoeuvre.


----------



## youbeauty (Aug 14, 2021)

Niki Caro's beautiful film Whale Rider is on Prime. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 14, 2021)

I think I prefer films to series, less commitment and that, but trying to uncover the classic films which I haven’t seen, as opposed to B movies I would never consider to watch is the challenge. Pesky algorithm.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it’s just that it comes up instantly on Amazon and you just need to dig a bit deeper to find quality materials, rather than relying on what the algorithms tell you to watch. this is why you keep recommending dreck.


Says the bloke who likes cartoons!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2021)

Has anybody tried Cruel Summer?  From the trailer, I can’t decide if it looks American Brat irritating or Twisty Turny interesting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Says the bloke who likes cartoons!


eh? I don’t watch cartoons


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Says the bloke who likes cartoons!


Nothing wrong with liking cartoons


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I think I prefer films to series, less commitment and that, but trying to uncover the classic films which I haven’t seen, as opposed to B movies I would never consider to watch is the challenge. Pesky algorithm.


B-movies refers low budget movies and many films which were shot as B-movies are considered classic films now. 

On the whole the two biggest streaming services (Netflix & Prime)  aren't that great for classic films and better for tv series.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> eh? I don’t watch cartoons


Animated stuff = cartoons.

The point being that people like very different stuff. Suggesting that someone keeps recommending “drek” on a thread like this is extremely mean spirited. Half the stuff that gets posted on here I wouldn’t give the time of day and I don’t expect things that I post to be universally enjoyed. In fact, after you’ve been here for a while you know that recommendations from certain posters aren’t going to float your boat so you can quietly avoid those shows too.  The thread’s useful that way as well as for finding good stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Animated stuff = cartoons.
> 
> The point being that people like very different stuff. Suggesting that someone keeps recommending “drek” on a thread like this is extremely mean spirited. Half the stuff that gets posted on here I wouldn’t give the time of day and I don’t expect things that I post to be universally enjoyed. In fact, after you’ve been here for a while you know that recommendations from certain posters aren’t going to float your boat so you can quietly avoid those shows too.  The thread’s useful that way as well as for finding good stuff.


ah, thought you were talking about Bugs Bunny and that sort of thing. I don’t think animated films are the same. cartoons are normally what you’d find in a comic or on kids’ tv on Saturday mornings


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2021)

The definition of cartoon most definitely encompasses all forms of film created from animated drawings. Clearly, there are many genres represented within “cartoons”, though, from the most infantile to the most deeply philosophical.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ah, thought you were talking about Bugs Bunny and that sort of thing. I don’t think animated films are the same. cartoons are normally what you’d find in a comic or on kids’ tv on Saturday mornings



Comics are often more than kids stuff. The Road to Perdition and A History of Violence were originally comics.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2021)

"Cartoon" originally referred to newspaper strips, then to animated shorts produced by the studios to be shown as a support to feature films, then to animated tv series. If you refer to all types of animation and animated feature films as a "cartoon" then it usually means you look down on the medium and/or you don't know much about it.



krtek a houby said:


> Comics are often more than kids stuff. The Road to Perdition and A History of Violence were originally comics.



Usually that is referred to as "graphic novel" to distinguish it from weekly serialised comic strips.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Animated stuff = cartoons.
> 
> The point being that people like very different stuff. Suggesting that someone keeps recommending “drek” on a thread like this is extremely mean spirited. Half the stuff that gets posted on here I wouldn’t give the time of day and I don’t expect things that I post to be universally enjoyed. In fact, after you’ve been here for a while you know that recommendations from certain posters aren’t going to float your boat so you can quietly avoid those shows too.  The thread’s useful that way as well as for finding good stuff.


Was a bit pissed last night so went in hard but you’re a pot calling a kettle black here


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2021)

Reno said:


> . If you refer to all types of animation and animated feature films as a "cartoon" then it usually means you look down on the medium and/or you don't know much about it.


This may be so, but it doesn’t render the use of the word inaccurate. The definition of “cartoon” reasonably encompasses all form of animated film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

kabbes said:


> This may be so, but it doesn’t render the use of the word inaccurate. The definition of “cartoon” reasonably encompasses all form of animated film.


i think in this case the word was used dismissively and pejoratively though, hence the objections


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2021)

kabbes said:


> This may be so, but it doesn’t render the use of the word inaccurate. The definition of “cartoon” reasonably encompasses all form of animated film.


If someone uses the term for stop-motion animation, then they really don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2021)

Reno said:


> If you use the term for stop-motion animation, then you really don't know what you are talking about.


the context is clear that we are talking here about animated drawings


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2021)

kabbes said:


> kabbes said:
> 
> 
> > the context is clear that we are talking here about animated drawings





kabbes said:


> This may be so, but it doesn’t render the use of the word inaccurate. The definition of “cartoon” reasonably encompasses *all form of animated film.*


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2021)

Reno said:


>


Like I said, the context was clear.  I’d already several times noted that it referred to drawn animation.  At some point in the discussion, it’s OK to start using a shorthand.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Boss Level.* Sci-fi action film. Whilst the script might feel like a shameless Groundhog Day meets John Wick rip-off, it is still entertaining and well enough produced. Worth it if you like the aforementioned basic premise.


Watching it now


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Like I said, the context was clear.  I’d already several times noted that it referred to drawn animation.  At some point in the discussion, it’s OK to start using a shorthand.


there’s not many drawn animations about these days


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 14, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Watching it now


I rather enjoyed that!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Boss Level.* Sci-fi action film. Whilst the script might feel like a shameless Groundhog Day meets John Wick rip-off, it is still entertaining and well enough produced. Worth it if you like the aforementioned basic premise.


I watched it. It’s definitely a bit of fun, with some genuinely humorous parts too. Also, it doesn’t overreach itself and isn’t bloated, which are too rare as qualities in films these days. It’s no classic but it’s definitely not bad if you like a shoot ‘em up.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 15, 2021)

kabbes said:


> For those who are so genre-obsessed that they will even watch the kind of cheesy, teenagey superhero mush that The Boys satirises — ie people like me — S2 of Stargirl has started. It’s okay.  I’d only recommend it in secret to fellow nerds.


We did a few episodes of series 1 but just lost interest. I think we said a while back that we should watch some more, but never did. That's the Luke Wilson thing right?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We did a few episodes of series 1 but just lost interest. I think we said a while back that we should watch some more, but never did. That's the Luke Wilson thing right?


Yeah. I’m not surprised you lost interest — when S2 appeared on my list, I realised I had totally forgotten that S1 ever existed. It’s like those cupcakes that look pretty and taste of nothing. But if you like the whole superhero fighting and saying pithy ironic things genre, it is good background viewing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 15, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Yeah. I’m not surprised you lost interest — when S2 appeared on my list, I realised I had totally forgotten that S1 ever existed. It’s like those cupcakes that look pretty and taste of nothing. But if you like the whole superhero fighting and saying pithy ironic things genre, it is good background viewing.


I think I lost interest after the origin. It looked like it was about to head into a weekly high school growing pains drama. Fight of the week. Buffy. Snooze.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I lost interest after the origin. It looked like it was about to head into a weekly high school growing pains drama. Fight of the week. Buffy. Snooze.


Massively sub-Buffy. None of the soul and lacking in either interesting heroes or interesting villains. But I know you watch things whilst you’re doing other stuff. Maybe this is one for that list.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 15, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Massively sub-Buffy. None of the soul and lacking in either interesting heroes or interesting villains. But I know you watch things whilst you’re doing other stuff. Maybe this is one for that list.


Maybe. Probably not. I think I may have tried it once already and it just didn't register. I am currently watching atypical while washing up or cooking. Seems to work, but I wouldn't sit down to watch it.
I stretch before a run to big mouth. 
My family have taken over the TV at dinner and we only seems to watch Japanese stuff now, or parks and rec, both of which I am bored shitless of.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 15, 2021)

Watched 4 episodes of Billie Piper"s I Hate Suzie last night. Thought it was excellent. Episode 4 was really funny on women's desires. Piper and the other actress are excellent in it. Looking forward to binging the rest when my kids go to bed.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 15, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Has anybody tried Cruel Summer?  From the trailer, I can’t decide if it looks American Brat irritating or Twisty Turny interesting.



It's somewhere in between.  Not brilliant, but it kept my interest over a few evenings.  You'll know after the first episode whether you've got the stamina for the whole series.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Boss Level.* Sci-fi action film. Whilst the script might feel like a shameless Groundhog Day meets John Wick rip-off, it is still entertaining and well enough produced. Worth it if you like the aforementioned basic premise.



Watched this last night, enjoyable nonsense if a little saccharine at the end.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My family have taken over the TV at dinner and we only seems to watch Japanese stuff now, or parks and rec, both of which I am bored shitless of.



Well, that's just wrong.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, that's just wrong.


Don't get me wrong, I don't mind Japanese content, but it's always kimetsu no yaiba, ruroni kenshin and boku no hero akidemia. . . mind you I don't think I have seen a good Japanese TV show or flim for years now. 
I am frightened to watch the evangellion rebuild, we watched the original TV and film again on netflix recently and I just wasn't interested at all. . . whereas back in the 90s I was obsessed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind Japanese content, but it's always kimetsu no yaiba, ruroni kenshin and boku no hero akidemia. . . mind you I don't think I have seen a good Japanese TV show or flim for years now.
> I am frightened to watch the evangellion rebuild, we watched the original TV and film again on netflix recently and I just wasn't interested at all. . . whereas back in the 90s I was obsessed.



Was more about Parks and Rec. 

Tbf, regards Evangelion, finding the original series a struggle.


----------



## Chz (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm fairly into my anime, but I've never enjoyed Evangelion. Maybe I just don't like my Kaiju to take itself so seriously. 
Not on Amazon, but I'm going through Darwin's Game on Netflix and enjoying it. (and forcing the young'un to watch Space Battleship Yamato 2199 in hopes of indoctrination)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Was more about Parks and Rec.
> 
> Tbf, regards Evangelion, finding the original series a struggle.





Chz said:


> I'm fairly into my anime, but I've never enjoyed Evangelion. Maybe I just don't like my Kaiju to take itself so seriously.
> Not on Amazon, but I'm going through Darwin's Game on Netflix and enjoying it. (and forcing the young'un to watch Space Battleship Yamato 2199 in hopes of indoctrination)


It was quite revolutionary at the time. I was really hooked. I don't think my brain is in the right place for it anymore, and I am not mad keen on anime like I used to be when I was younger. 
I do still quite like the 70s and 80s junk. This modern stuff is mostly not for me . . . . but not nearly as bad as most of the 90s style output.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 17, 2021)

Amazon have emailed me a £10 reward for use with Prime Video.

I assume this means I can buy / rent stuff in the store?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 17, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Amazon have emailed me a £10 reward for use with Prime Video.
> 
> I assume this means I can buy / rent stuff in the store?



Seems that's their plan, hoping you'll spend £11+ obvs


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 17, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Seems that's their plan, hoping you'll spend £11+ obvs


They might be disappointed then.

Thanks; will have a look and see what’s on there for purchase


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2021)

They are always so hungry to to hook me in that they always give me a freebee before I ever consider paying. . . . I'm not sure I ever have.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Boss Level.* Sci-fi action film. Whilst the script might feel like a shameless Groundhog Day meets John Wick rip-off, it is still entertaining and well enough produced. Worth it if you like the aforementioned basic premise.


Although not my usual cup of tea I really enjoyed this.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Amazon have emailed me a £10 reward for use with Prime Video.
> 
> I assume this means I can buy / rent stuff in the store?


If Perpetual Grace Ltd is still on Starzplay on Amazon watch that , it’s really good .


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 19, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> If Perpetual Grace Ltd is still on Starzplay on Amazon watch that , it’s really good .


Will take a look, it sounds up my street.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Will take a look, it sounds up my street.


loved it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2021)

Amazon have just given me 15 smackers is there anything worth watching for a month, or should I wait for a new series of the boys/expanse ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Amazon have just given me 15 smackers is there anything worth watching for a month, or should I wait for a new series of the boys/expanse ?



Tales From the Loop, think mentioned it earlier in the thread. Beautiful, slow sci-fi - kind of like the 80s iteration of the Twilight Zone series and set in small town where discarded tech is impacting on the community.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2021)

We should probably compile a list of the standard recommendations (whilst recognising we are never going to get unanimous acclaim for anything).  All recommendations subject to taste — it’s on the list because a lot of us like it, but it could reasonably be not your thing.

The shows that spring to my mind, to kick us off.  At some point, we’ll need to add short descriptions.

Crime/Police
_Great_
Goliath
Bosch
Hanna

_Good_
Jack Ryan

Fantasy/sci-fi/comic book
_Great_
The Expanse
The Boys
Undone

_Good_
Invincible
Upload
American Gods
Tales from the Loop
Truth Seekers
Man in the High Castle
Future Man 

Historical/Period
_Great_
The Marvellous Mrs Maisel


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2021)

i think all of those are free on Prime though


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i think all of those are free on Prime though


True — I didn’t actually mean to link my post to one in which somebody asked for paid-for recommendations!  I’m just thinking that we often get people on the thread saying they have a month of free prime and what should they watch?  So it’s useful for us to have a record of what is good and great


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2021)

ah get ya


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ah get ya




Job application !! 

👍


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2021)

In putting that list together, I realise that it includes four series at least (each with multiple seasons) that are up there with  my all time favourite telly. So that’s not bad for something that I view  largely as a freebie add-on to a package delivery service


----------



## 8ball (Aug 20, 2021)

Future Man?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Tales From the Loop, think mentioned it earlier in the thread. Beautiful, slow sci-fi - kind of like the 80s iteration of the Twilight Zone series and set in small town where discarded tech is impacting on the community.


Seen all that. Hated it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2021)

8ball said:


> Future Man?


Shite. I lasted two episodes. Hated it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2021)

kabbes said:


> We should probably compile a list of the standard recommendations (whilst recognising we are never going to get unanimous acclaim for anything).  All recommendations subject to taste — it’s on the list because a lot of us like it, but it could reasonably be not your thing.
> 
> The shows that spring to my mind, to kick us off.  At some point, we’ll need to add short descriptions.
> 
> ...


A decent list. Though I never got on with a lot of them myself.
You are right. As negative as I am I could write a fairly decent prime list of things I have enjoyed/could recommend. 

The Expanse
The Boys
Undone
Upload

Would all be on it.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 20, 2021)

I think I value prime for the films more than the series so far, as I’ve never really liked their original series.

I will be sticking with prime for a few months though as they’ve got all of the Autumn international rugby matches.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 20, 2021)

I didn't realise Seth Rogen was one of the producers of The Boys but given the swear count it kind of makes sense. Anyway, season three a while off.









						The Boys season 3: Release date, cast, plot and everything you need to know
					

"Showrunner Erik Kripke does have an ending in mind."




					www.digitalspy.com


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2021)

8ball said:


> Future Man?


Good call, loved that. Will add it whilst I still can


----------



## T & P (Aug 20, 2021)

Unfortunately this is behind the Shudder paywall, but I am really enjoying *Slasher: Flesh and Blood.*

The Slasher series (as well as the films tbh) had always passed me by- I guess I had subsconciousnly concluded from its title that it was going to be a gore fest teen series of limited substance targetting the Final Destination demographics. But it seems I was wrong to judge this series by its cover. Three episodes in, this is a well-written and produced horror anthology story, not that dissimilar from the likes of American Horror Story, if not as big budgeted.





__





						Shudder’s Slasher: Flesh & Blood is a Great Late Summer Diversion | TV/Streaming | Roger Ebert
					

A review of the latest season of Shudder's Slasher, featuring David Cronenberg.




					www.rogerebert.com
				




Has anyone here seen the previous three seasons, and if so what did peeps think of them?


----------



## T & P (Aug 20, 2021)

8ball said:


> Future Man?


Future Man is great. Whereas there's no guarantee you'll like it if you persevere for a bit longer ATOMIC SUPLEX , the story and the characters really develop further and get better as the series progresses. I enjoyed the other two seasons as well. Some very funny moments and memorable performances


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2021)

T & P said:


> Unfortunately this is behind the Shudder paywall, but I am really enjoying *Slasher: Flesh and Blood.*
> 
> The Slasher series (as well as the films tbh) had always passed me by- I guess I had subsconciousnly concluded from its title that it was going to be a gore fest teen series of limited substance targetting the Final Destination demographics. But it seems I was wrong to judge this series by its cover. Three episodes in, this is a well-written and produced horror anthology story, not that dissimilar from the likes of American Horror Story, if not as big budgeted.
> 
> ...




I saw the first two seasons of Slasher and thought they were just about watchable but I actually forgot that series exists, which says it all. I think any of the Final Destination movies is a hell of a lot more fun.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2021)

T & P said:


> Future Man is great. Whereas there's no guarantee you'll like it if you persevere for a bit longer ATOMIC SUPLEX , the story and the characters really develop further and get better as the series progresses. I enjoyed the other two seasons as well. Some very funny moments and memorable performances


And that rare thing — a proper story arc over three seasons that was envisaged from the start and ties up neatly at the end


----------



## T & P (Aug 20, 2021)

Reno said:


> I saw the first two seasons of Slasher and thought they were just about watchable but I actually forgot that series exists, which says it all. I think any of the Final Destination movies is a hell of a lot more fun.


I see what you mean tbh. I didn't mention it but on the strength of this new season I gave a go to the first episode of the first series (I think), and it didn't grip me as much. But the premise of this one is much more interesting, if not exactly original. Rather than a group of people who did something naughty years ago being killed at a mountain resort one by one, as S1 appears to be about, this one is about a rather fucked up family who are made to compete against each other for the sole massive inheritance of the head of the family in a series of brutal challenges, and with a mysterious killer hiding in the house trying to off them all for reasons unknown. Think 'Succession meets Saw'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2021)

kabbes said:


> And that rare thing — a proper story arc over three seasons that was envisaged from the start and ties up neatly at the end


That does sound interesting. I might give it another go for that alone. It is a rare thing indeed.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 22, 2021)

Just noticed that UnREAL is on Amazon Prime in the freebie section. 

"*UnREAL* gives a fictitious behind-the-scenes glimpse into the chaos surrounding the production of a dating competition program. This provocative drama shows how a young producer manipulates her relationships with, and among, the contestants to get the dramatic footage that the program's dispassionate executive producer demands."





__





						Watch UnREAL Season 1 | Prime Video
					

UnREAL gives a fictitious behind-the-scenes glimpse into the chaos surrounding the production of a dating competition program. This provocative drama shows how a young producer manipulates her relationships with, and among, the contestants to get the dramatic footage that the program's...



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




I've already seen it. I thought it was really good. The premise, as above, is a comedy-drama version of behind-the-scenes on a 'scripted reality' show like The Bachelor, and pretty much all the characters are awful manipulative people, the contestants and the production team. They're so awful, it's kind of funny. But then you realise how fucked up the whole scenario is, and even some of the most awful manipulative people are sympathetic characters, because you realise they're that way because they're so fucked up too. Some good roles for women, there are strong (but also vulnerable and messed up) women characters.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 22, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Just noticed that UnREAL is on Amazon Prime in the freebie section.
> 
> "*UnREAL* gives a fictitious behind-the-scenes glimpse into the chaos surrounding the production of a dating competition program. This provocative drama shows how a young producer manipulates her relationships with, and among, the contestants to get the dramatic footage that the program's dispassionate executive producer demands."
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting — I shall give that a go


----------



## Nivag (Aug 22, 2021)

I know someone that worked on these type of programmes and he said Unreal is pretty close to what actually happens in making them.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2021)

30 Rock has turned up, in case anyone fancies a rewatch.  When it’s good, it’s very good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> 30 Rock has turned up, in case anyone fancies a rewatch.  When it’s good, it’s very good.


love it, but I suspect some of it will not have ‘aged’ well as there are so many stereotypes played for laughs that could be considered punching down these days


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2021)

Nivag said:


> I know someone that worked on these type of programmes and he said Unreal is pretty close to what actually happens in making them.


I haven't seen the show but have worked on and around these types of show in most areas of production. It's really easy to slowly become manipulative for the purposes of the show without even really realising. I think a lot of the time some people have the best intentions and don't even realise they are doing it, it all passes down the line from casting, to filming and directing and then to editing and scripting and before you know it you have completely manipulated and twisted a situation, played with someones life. Pressure from producers and executives is the worst because they technically don't have to get their hands dirty, just make unreasonable demands. 
It's a shame. It's ruined a few shows in my opinion.

They should do a comedy show about behind the scenes of ghost show production too. That is genuinely fucking hilarious. . . far more so than watching the final product.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 22, 2021)

In The Psychopath Test, Jon Ronson talks about a conversation he has with a producer on one of these reality shows. He said she asks people what medication they’re on.  If they’re on an anti-psychotic then they represent too big a risk for the show. If they’re not on any medication, they’ll probably be too stable.  However, if they’re on something like an SSRI or other antidepressant or anti anxiety medication, they represent just the right level of risk to themselves and others to be potentially entertaining.

So yes, I can pretty much believe anything about the makers of these shows. Exploitative doesn’t even begin to describe it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2021)

kabbes said:


> In The Psychopath Test, Jon Ronson talks about a conversation he has with a producer on one of these reality shows. He said she asks people what medication they’re on.  If they’re on an anti-psychotic then they represent too big a risk for the show. If they’re not on any medication, they’ll probably be too stable.  However, if they’re on something like an SSRI or other antidepressant or anti anxiety medication, they represent just the right level of risk to themselves and others to be potentially entertaining.
> 
> So yes, I can pretty much believe anything about the makers of these shows. Exploitative doesn’t even begin to describe it.


I genuinely don't think it's what people want. It's what people have been fed and what they now expect. For instance, when it started, come dine with me was a nice show about people who were passionate about cooking food who got to meet other people who were the same in the same local area. It was a charming show in the same way bake off perhaps was. 
Somewhere along the way a young producer wanted it to be full of people who all rub each other up the wrong way, have comically bad levels of cookery skill and get pissed and embarrass themselves.  It doesn't have to be that way to be entertaining. Certainly for me, conflict is not entertainment. In a show about food and relationships I don't want to see people being upset, I want to see people being nice and having a good time. 

Even big brother started out as a genuinely interesting social experiment.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 22, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I genuinely don't think it's what people want. It's what people have been fed and what they now expect. For instance, when it started, come dine with me was a nice show about people who were passionate about cooking food who got to meet other people who were the same in the same local area. It was a charming show in the same way bake off perhaps was.
> Somewhere along the way a young producer wanted it to be full of people who all rub each other up the wrong way, have comically bad levels of cookery skill and get pissed and embarrass themselves.  It doesn't have to be that way to be entertaining. Certainly for me, conflict is not entertainment. In a show about food and relationships I don't want to see people being upset, I want to see people being nice and having a good time.
> 
> Even big brother started out as a genuinely interesting social experiment.


100% agree. I used to like these shows when they were about everyday folk.  Series one of Big Brother was fascinating.  I avoid them like the plague now.


----------



## savoloysam (Aug 24, 2021)

Just watching the disappearnce or Maura Murray. Intruging stuff. No spoilers please.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 29, 2021)

kabbes said:


> We should probably compile a list of the standard recommendations (whilst recognising we are never going to get unanimous acclaim for anything).  All recommendations subject to taste — it’s on the list because a lot of us like it, but it could reasonably be not your thing.
> 
> The shows that spring to my mind, to kick us off.  At some point, we’ll need to add short descriptions.
> 
> ...


I decided to give Bosch a go based on your recommendation. Series 1 was pretty good, but series 2 is a total snoozathon.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 29, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I decided to give Bosch a go based on your recommendation. Series 1 was pretty good, but series 2 is a total snoozathon.


It builds.  Series 2 is setting up the big themes and plot lines that will come back over the rest of the run.  But it’s true — series 2 is probably the weakest and does feel a letdown after series 1.  I think my favourite is probably series 4, if I’ve remembered them in the right order.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2021)

So I completed the 30 Rock rewatch.  It’s close to the line in representations, and sometimes crosses it, but I think it always was… I mean - I think the stuff I find unacceptable now, I found unacceptable then.  And I’m not sure it’s wrong, exactly.  It deliberately shows all kinds of small-scale bigotry, it lampshades that stuff.  And from the start has a lot to say about representation of key groups, while doing that in a slapstick style.  

it’s nowhere near the achievement of Parks and Rec, and knowing Alec Baldwin is a cunt skews it a bit, because his performance makes it what it is.  And recent history wrt Weinstein / Trump put a very different  cast on some of the throwaway gags, but it’s not awful at all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> So I completed the 30 Rock rewatch.  It’s close to the line in representations, and sometimes crosses it, but I think it always was… I mean - I think the stuff I find unacceptable now, I found unacceptable then.  And I’m not sure it’s wrong, exactly.  It deliberately shows all kinds of small-scale bigotry, it lampshades that stuff.  And from the start has a lot to say about representation of key groups, while doing that in a slapstick style.
> 
> it’s nowhere near the achievement of Parks and Rec, and knowing Alec Baldwin is a cunt skews it a bit, because his performance makes it what it is.  And recent history wrt Weinstein / Trump put a very different  cast on some of the throwaway gags, but it’s not awful at all.


Lampshades?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Lampshades?











						Lampshade Hanging - TV Tropes
					

Lampshade Hanging (or, more informally, "Lampshading") is the writers' trick of dealing with any element of the story that threatens the audience's Willing Suspension of Disbelief, whether a very implausible plot development, or a particularly …




					tvtropes.org


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Lampshade Hanging - TV Tropes
> 
> 
> Lampshade Hanging (or, more informally, "Lampshading") is the writers' trick of dealing with any element of the story that threatens the audience's Willing Suspension of Disbelief, whether a very implausible plot development, or a particularly …
> ...


In the case of 30 Rock, the pigeonholing of just about all the main characters, but especially Tracy and Jenna, as conforming to damaging stereotypes despite the left liberal writers of both TGS, and 30 Rock, is enough to make a questioning spectator look askance. And this is partly mitigated by Liz or whoever explicitly making reference to her supposed feminism/anti racism, making it clear that she’s actively perpetuating the problem.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 29, 2021)

Covid-21: Lethal Virus - don't bother, it's shite. I usually love anything zombie, but this was dire.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 30, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It builds.  Series 2 is setting up the big themes and plot lines that will come back over the rest of the run.  But it’s true — series 2 is probably the weakest and does feel a letdown after series 1.  I think my favourite is probably series 4, if I’ve remembered them in the right order.


Got better from episode 6 so still watching.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 30, 2021)

Is that 


spanglechick said:


> So I completed the 30 Rock rewatch.  It’s close to the line in representations, and sometimes crosses it, but I think it always was… I mean - I think the stuff I find unacceptable now, I found unacceptable then.  And I’m not sure it’s wrong, exactly.  It deliberately shows all kinds of small-scale bigotry, it lampshades that stuff.  And from the start has a lot to say about representation of key groups, while doing that in a slapstick style.
> 
> it’s nowhere near the achievement of Parks and Rec, and knowing Alec Baldwin is a cunt skews it a bit, because his performance makes it what it is.  And recent history wrt Weinstein / Trump put a very different  cast on some of the throwaway gags, but it’s not awful at all.


Is that on prime? I only ever got about half way through before it left ch4 
To be fairsh to it, Ive been rewatching parks and rec, and it is nowhere near as good as I thought it was first time around. Same with always sunny in Philadelphia, which I absolutely loved when I first saw it.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that
> 
> Is that on prime? I only ever got about half way through before it left ch4
> To be fairsh to it, Ive been rewatching parks and rec, and it is nowhere near as good as I thought it was first time around. Same with always sunny in Philadelphia, which I absolutely loved when I first saw it.


Yes. Prime.
30 Rock, tbf, doesn’t have the  slow start of parks and rec’s first season and a half.  It is what it is pretty much from the start.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 30, 2021)

Llamageddon
Does not disappoint.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 30, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Yes. Prime.
> 30 Rock, tbf, doesn’t have the  slow start of parks and rec’s first season and a half.  It is what it is pretty much from the start.


I really didn't feel parks had a particularly slower start. 
What I did find interesting though is that originally they are being filmed, it's even mentioned, though over time the format only serves to abstractly express characters inner thoughts. 
There is no crew by series 3 I think.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 30, 2021)

Watched a Romanian film about a backstreet abortion... 4 months, 3 Weeks, 2 Days - it's superb.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 30, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Watched a Romanian film about a backstreet abortion... 4 months, 3 Weeks, 2 Days - it's superb.


Yes! Is a really great film. I keep meaning to re-watch it after first watching it ten years ago.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 11, 2021)

LuLaRich is a fascinating (at least after one episode) four-part documentary chronicling the rise and fall of a multi-level marketing empire aka pyramid scheme. It was set up and run by a real mid-west Mormon mom and pop style pair that leave you wondering how much just snowballed out of their control and how much was cynically done on purpose.  Sometimes they just seem hopelessly naïve (in her deposition she’s asked, “were you the CEO?” and her rather plaintive answer is, “I don’t know”) and at other times there is a flash of something truly sinister in the eyes.

It’s fascinating for the slightly unhinged display of American worship of free enterprise and also for its demonstration of how in the age of social media something can get way too big way too fast.

Episodes 2 to 4 look as if they just get more and more crazy — I’m fascinated to see more.

ETA: just watched episode 2. Yep, the story is ramping up alright…


----------



## kabbes (Sep 13, 2021)

Ok, having finished the LuLaRich documentary series, I have to say: do yourselves a favour and give it a watch. It’s really well put together — a bonkers story, a real cast of characters and a precautionary tale of how easy it is to be sucked into a cult. Plus, spoiler, there’s no nicely tied up happy ending because this is real life.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 14, 2021)

Just saw that War Dogs is leaving soon, saw it in the cinema when it came out, was good, entertaining and funny in parts, eye-opening re arms trade and how two frat boy types can end up in the middle of multimillion dollar arms deals.

'Based on the true story of two young men who won a $300 million contract from the Pentagon to arm America’s allies in Afghanistan.' 

Kinda timely, considering the shitshow that is Afghanistan at the moment, albeit this is heavily dramatised, but the point still stands, ie the underlying points about arms dealing and profiteering by Americans/USA.





__





						Watch War Dogs | Prime Video
					

Based on the true story of two young men who won a $300 million contract from the Pentagon to arm America’s allies in Afghanistan.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 14, 2021)

Morning,
Last night I wanted to watch the 1974 version of the horror film Black Christmas.  It was three quid to rent and six-ish to buy so I fell back to my usual plan of _is this on YouTube for nowt_ (it is) and, it is great. Very Recommend.









						Black Christmas (1974) - IMDb
					

Black Christmas: Directed by Bob Clark. With Olivia Hussey, Keir Dullea, Margot Kidder, John Saxon. During their Christmas break, a group of sorority girls are stalked by a stranger.




					www.imdb.com
				








__





						Watch Black Christmas | Prime Video
					

This classic slasher movie is not for the fainthearted! A few residents of a Canadian sorority house are celebrating the Christmas holidays when a 13-year-old girl is found dead in the park.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## kabbes (Sep 15, 2021)

Killing Gunther is 90 minutes of silliness that is quite fun if you’re looking for something light-hearted.  It’s like The Office meets Grosse Pointe Blank (only without the real stamp of quality that both those things had.). Forgettable but an entertaining way to spend an hour and a half.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2021)

Just watching Boss Level. Another groundhog day film. 

Bit of a weird one, in that it is obviously bigish budget with some biggish names. . .  but it's like a masterclass in how to fuck up your film. 
It's 40 minutes in and only just finished the set up. All in flipping voice over, another no no. . . apart from an explanatory (more??!!!??) flash back which was so boring (massive long monologue from mel gibson) that I zoned out and have no idea what he was on about. 
I'm now 50 minutes in and it feels like the film has now started. 
What a mess.


----------



## Chz (Sep 16, 2021)

I felt it was a good one to watch in the background while working. It's fun enough for what it is, though there's zero substance to it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watching that Chris Pratt 'Tomorrow War' time travel aliens film they have been trailing on Prime.
> As predicted it's utter shite.
> I've not gotten to the end yet, but it's so uninspired, yet somehow has so much money thrown at it.
> Usual CGI alien types. Time travel rules that are not properly thought out, and basically just straight up boring, with no twists as such. Anything that might be considered a 'twist' or 'interesting plot point' isn't because it is there purely to drive the script in a convenient direction.
> ...



The trailer looked fucking awful so I gave this one a miss. If the trailer can't give you a false impression of a shite film, what's the point?


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2021)

Well, Nine Perfect Strangers certainly becomes proper underwhelming shit as the series concludes.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2021)

Season 4 of Goliath went on this morning.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks good. 









						The Green Knight review – Dev Patel rides high on sublimely beautiful quest
					

Director David Lowery conjures up visual wonders and metaphysical mysteries from the anonymously authored 14th-century chivalric poem




					www.theguardian.com
				




I have Disney+ at the moment, though.


----------



## Reno (Sep 24, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be a little too slow and arty for some but I liked it a lot and much of the imagery has stayed with me. Thread here:









						The Green Knight
					

Admittedly its only the teaser trailer, but it looks a bit decent:




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well, Nine Perfect Strangers certainly becomes proper underwhelming shit as the series concludes.


Yes 
The ending is well shit.


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes
> The ending is well shit.


Times 9

It was never going to be groundbreaking but even up till almost the last minute I thought that someone might just go ‘away to fuck; jail the psychopath’ and everyone would come to their senses


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 28, 2021)

That Green knight thing is up for free. not seen it yet


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 29, 2021)

Anyone interested in financial thrillers should give _Follow The Money_ a go. A Danish corporate/corruption caper with some deliciously murderous characters and some decent stabs at renewable energy companies in S1, and banks in S2.


----------



## lazythursday (Sep 29, 2021)

Watched the first couple of episodes of Kevin Can F**k Himself which is really quite addictive when you adapt to its format, which is both cleverly inventive and jarring. Basically it starts off as a sitcom - a really cheesy 90s style sitcom complete with canned laughter featuring a cheeky slobby husband and long suffering wife, plus neighbours. And then after each sitcom scene it switches tone to darker comedy drama, featuring the wife and her desperation at her situation. The sitcom part is a perfectly observed satire of a genre with all manner of TV tropes thrown in - while the 'real life' part is grimly funny as the wife goes through a Breaking Bad type descent towards crime, and you see the reality of small town working class American life (and the abusive relationship) behind the sitcom facade. I would really recommend this - and making yourself stick with it through the first episode, as the fakery of the two styles of TV jammed together is initially quite challenging to watch (or at least it was for me).


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Watched the first couple of episodes of Kevin Can F**k Himself which is really quite addictive when you adapt to its format, which is both cleverly inventive and jarring. Basically it starts off as a sitcom - a really cheesy 90s style sitcom complete with canned laughter featuring a cheeky slobby husband and long suffering wife, plus neighbours. And then after each sitcom scene it switches tone to darker comedy drama, featuring the wife and her desperation at her situation. The sitcom part is a perfectly observed satire of a genre with all manner of TV tropes thrown in - while the 'real life' part is grimly funny as the wife goes through a Breaking Bad type descent towards crime, and you see the reality of small town working class American life (and the abusive relationship) behind the sitcom facade. I would really recommend this - and making yourself stick with it through the first episode, as the fakery of the two styles of TV jammed together is initially quite challenging to watch (or at least it was for me).


Thanks, sounds interesting


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Watched the first couple of episodes of Kevin Can F**k Himself which is really quite addictive when you adapt to its format, which is both cleverly inventive and jarring. Basically it starts off as a sitcom - a really cheesy 90s style sitcom complete with canned laughter featuring a cheeky slobby husband and long suffering wife, plus neighbours. And then after each sitcom scene it switches tone to darker comedy drama, featuring the wife and her desperation at her situation. The sitcom part is a perfectly observed satire of a genre with all manner of TV tropes thrown in - while the 'real life' part is grimly funny as the wife goes through a Breaking Bad type descent towards crime, and you see the reality of small town working class American life (and the abusive relationship) behind the sitcom facade. I would really recommend this - and making yourself stick with it through the first episode, as the fakery of the two styles of TV jammed together is initially quite challenging to watch (or at least it was for me).


this sounds good - going to give it a try this weekend maybe


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Watched the first couple of episodes of Kevin Can F**k Himself which is really quite addictive when you adapt to its format, which is both cleverly inventive and jarring. Basically it starts off as a sitcom - a really cheesy 90s style sitcom complete with canned laughter featuring a cheeky slobby husband and long suffering wife, plus neighbours. And then after each sitcom scene it switches tone to darker comedy drama, featuring the wife and her desperation at her situation. The sitcom part is a perfectly observed satire of a genre with all manner of TV tropes thrown in - while the 'real life' part is grimly funny as the wife goes through a Breaking Bad type descent towards crime, and you see the reality of small town working class American life (and the abusive relationship) behind the sitcom facade. I would really recommend this - and making yourself stick with it through the first episode, as the fakery of the two styles of TV jammed together is initially quite challenging to watch (or at least it was for me).


We saw the first couple last week.  As you say you need to get used to the tone and it’s sudden switch.  It is very good so far, although it begs the question of why the fuck did she marry him?


----------



## lazythursday (Sep 29, 2021)

belboid said:


> We saw the first couple last week.  As you say you need to get used to the tone and it’s sudden switch.  It is very good so far, although it begs the question of why the fuck did she marry him?


There are some oddities about the format - it doesn't feel a very realistic pairing, outside of the format of entertainment TV where the male star wil often have a younger and more attractive co-star - but I think you just have to accept the fact this is satire and it's underlining the sexist assumptions of television conventions, and not get into too deep thought about the unreality of aspects of the set-up. I'm looking forward to seeing some of the other sitcom characters in the real-life-drama part, especially the neighbour Neil and the father character - and wonder if you ever get to see Kevin himself outside of the sitcom.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Watched the first couple of episodes of Kevin Can F**k Himself which is really quite addictive when you adapt to its format, which is both cleverly inventive and jarring. Basically it starts off as a sitcom - a really cheesy 90s style sitcom complete with canned laughter featuring a cheeky slobby husband and long suffering wife, plus neighbours. And then after each sitcom scene it switches tone to darker comedy drama, featuring the wife and her desperation at her situation. The sitcom part is a perfectly observed satire of a genre with all manner of TV tropes thrown in - while the 'real life' part is grimly funny as the wife goes through a Breaking Bad type descent towards crime, and you see the reality of small town working class American life (and the abusive relationship) behind the sitcom facade. I would really recommend this - and making yourself stick with it through the first episode, as the fakery of the two styles of TV jammed together is initially quite challenging to watch (or at least it was for me).


That sounds extremely interesting. I hope I don't forget about it when another prime freebee comes around.

Apparently it was conceived by Rashida Jones and is specifically aimed at the Kevin James man baby middle America sit coms, so not just a kind of never mind the 'Buzzcocks' style generalisation.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2021)

I’ve gradually been making my way through Tales From The Loop. It’s on our collective thread Big List, after all. I still can’t decide if it’s a beautifully made collection of lovely little stories or, well, just a bit dull. Maybe it’s both at once. The fourth episode has to be the apotheosis of this. 50 minutes in which just nothing happens at all other than an old man dies and his grandson is kind of sad about it. It’s nice but it’s also, like, is that It?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’ve gradually been making my way through Tales From The Loop. It’s on our collective thread Big List, after all. I still can’t decide if it’s a beautifully made collection of lovely little stories or, well, just a bit dull. Maybe it’s both at once. The fourth episode has to be the apotheosis of this. 50 minutes in which just nothing happens at all other than an old man dies and his grandson is kind of sad about it. It’s nice but it’s also, like, is that It?



Well paced and utterly beguiling.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Watched the first couple of episodes of Kevin Can F**k Himself which is really quite addictive when you adapt to its format, which is both cleverly inventive and jarring. Basically it starts off as a sitcom - a really cheesy 90s style sitcom complete with canned laughter featuring a cheeky slobby husband and long suffering wife, plus neighbours. And then after each sitcom scene it switches tone to darker comedy drama, featuring the wife and her desperation at her situation. The sitcom part is a perfectly observed satire of a genre with all manner of TV tropes thrown in - while the 'real life' part is grimly funny as the wife goes through a Breaking Bad type descent towards crime, and you see the reality of small town working class American life (and the abusive relationship) behind the sitcom facade. I would really recommend this - and making yourself stick with it through the first episode, as the fakery of the two styles of TV jammed together is initially quite challenging to watch (or at least it was for me).


Good call. The first episode is certainly interesting. And it’s original, which is a great virtue in my books, given how much identikit TV there is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’ve gradually been making my way through Tales From The Loop. It’s on our collective thread Big List, after all. I still can’t decide if it’s a beautifully made collection of lovely little stories or, well, just a bit dull. Maybe it’s both at once. The fourth episode has to be the apotheosis of this. 50 minutes in which just nothing happens at all other than an old man dies and his grandson is kind of sad about it. It’s nice but it’s also, like, is that It?


I felt exactly the same.  I only made it to the end because everyone kept raving about it and how it all ended. 


Spoiler: . . . but not a spoiler for the ending.



It's not flipping worth it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 30, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> That Green knight thing is up for free. not seen it yet



Very good review from Kermode as well.  Tempted to get Amazon Prime at the weekend just for this.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I felt exactly the same.  I only made it to the end because everyone kept raving about it and how it all ended.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: . . . but not a spoiler for the ending.
> ...



Tbf, when you say something isn't worth it, it's an automatic recommendation for this self 

(Will agree that we both adored certain shows, sounds and comics from our younger days but am feeling you are a bit stuck when it comes to the 21st century entertainment... sorry...)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> (Will agree that we both adored certain shows, sounds and comics from our younger days but am feeling you are a bit stuck when it comes to the 21st century entertainment... sorry...)


. . . . well I don't think that's true at all (and I have said as much before I am sure). 
I have nostalgia for music, comics, films and TV from my youth, but that doesn't mean I still love it beyond the nostalgia element. 

I love absolutely loads of 21st century entertainment, but I also find a lot of it a CGI drag.  If anything tales from the loop is an older style of slow paced show but with better FX. More than anything else, I have far less time to waste now that I am older and have a lower tolerance for shit. Editing TV is also my real life grown up job, so when I see a badly formed/paced/edited show it irks me somewhat more than it probably would have as a teenager, as I can imagine ways of 'fixing' it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 30, 2021)

IMDB TV free for those with Amazon Prime Video









						Amazon Launches Ad-Based Streaming Service IMDb TV in the U.K.
					

Amazon has launched ad-based streaming service IMDb TV in the U.K. with a selection of original and licensed content. IMDb TV — a spin-off from the entertainment industry database IMDb — launched a…




					variety.com
				












						Amazon Prime Video Deals ➡️ Cheapest Price, Sale UK | hotukdeals
					

Latest Amazon Prime Video ➤ deals & offers - September 2022 ☑️ Get the best discounts, cheapest price for Amazon Prime Video and save money on hotukdeals.




					www.hotukdeals.com


----------



## Chz (Oct 1, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> IMDB TV free for those with Amazon Prime Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great. So they have films that used to be on Prime ad-free, and now I can watch them on IMDB with ads.
Progress!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2021)

OK so you can just log into your prime account and watch them even if you are not currently subscribed to prime right? Sounds neat.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2021)

__





						Watch Children of Dune | Prime Video
					

Based on the epic novels written by Frank Herbert, comes this visually stunning, action-packed sci-fi sequel. James McAvoy, Susan Sarandon, Alice Krige star in the fantastical saga of House Atreides. Destined for greatness, the twins of Paul



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Free with prime 
10p without


----------



## killer b (Oct 2, 2021)

Kevin can Fuck Himself is great - the first episode is odd - neither very funny nor very dramatic, but they do have a lot to set up. Once you get stuck into the series it's really good though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it any good? I can probably spare 10p


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2021)

I got round to watching the sixth of the Tales From The Loop — Parallel.  

That’s the one.  That’s the one that has convinced me.  It’s one of the most perfect pieces of storytelling from start to finish.  It paints such a powerful picture of loneliness and how a single small moment can be defining or, alternatively, missed without even noticing it.  I’m glad I stuck with it so that I got to see that episode.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 6, 2021)

You bastard kabbes. Do I now really have to go back and watch it after being all 'this is good looking but slow af, I can't be arsed' and stopping after e03?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I got round to watching the sixth of the Tales From The Loop — Parallel.
> 
> That’s the one.  That’s the one that has convinced me.  It’s one of the most perfect pieces of storytelling from start to finish.  It paints such a powerful picture of loneliness and how a single small moment can be defining or, alternatively, missed without even noticing it.  I’m glad I stuck with it so that I got to see that episode.



Yeah, that's a good one.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> You bastard kabbes. Do I now really have to go back and watch it after being all 'this is good looking but slow af, I can't be arsed' and stopping after e03?


Well, they’re largely standalone and episode 6 isn’t really related to episodes 1 to 5, so not really. It deserves full attention, though.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Well, they’re largely standalone and episode 6 isn’t really related to episodes 1 to 5, so not really. It deserves full attention, though.


OK, I'll put it with Carnivale and the last series of Deadwood on my 'things I should really get round to watching' list.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 11, 2021)

killer b said:


> Kevin can Fuck Himself is great - the first episode is odd - neither very funny nor very dramatic, but they do have a lot to set up. Once you get stuck into the series it's really good though.


Just started (got another free subscription). 
Only on episode one but it's an intriguing set up.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 12, 2021)

Rosenkrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead has a similar premise, as in it expands upon two of the players from Hamlet while they are waiting in the wings.


----------



## Chz (Oct 12, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Rosenkrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead has a similar premise, as in it expands upon two of the players from Hamlet while they are waiting in the wings.


Didn't realise it was on Prime. Obviously a favourite. (see custom title)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2021)

Knockabout family comedy Hard To Be A God is up there for nowt at the mo


----------



## nagapie (Oct 12, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just started (got another free subscription).
> Only on episode one but it's an intriguing set up.


I struggled through the first episode, I'm only persevering because of killer b's recommendation.


----------



## Chz (Oct 12, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I struggled through the first episode, I'm only persevering because of killer b's recommendation.


First episode is definitely the weakest due to Too Much Kevin. But I get that, you're supposed to loathe him. It gets better.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 12, 2021)

Finished Goliath. Not as good as the previous series’ but still excellent. Excellent last 2 episodes (the courtroom part).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2021)

Chz said:


> First episode is definitely the weakest due to Too Much Kevin. But I get that, you're supposed to loathe him. It gets better.


I'm looking forward to it. I like the idea, but yeah, I can't say I enjoyed the first episode. 
I'd quite like it to switch more genres, but that would probably be overkill. 
I didn't like the boss party when it left sitcom mode, It didn't seem very realistic.

I do like the juxtaposition highlighting how shockingly out of step these kinds of sitcoms are with reality. You would never really think it. Seemingly harmless comments like 'A threesome?' in sitcom mode do not sit well at all.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Come on, it's not great (_Informer 3838_ is probably slightly better)



Have to disagree with this, Dave. Started S3 last night and I think it's a fascinating insight into the Aussie criminal scene through the 70s, 80s, and 90s. Researching around the characters has been quite absorbing too. My word there were some very naughty boys about, and the scale of police involvement in the Melbourne drugs scene was astonishing. My only criticism is that there's far too much shagging in it, and that bores me to tears.  

I'm genuinely surprised that this isn't much better known.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2021)

Just watched Sister Maud. Shitting hell. Great film!


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2021)

Fairly enjoying *Dispatches from Elsewhere*. It’s original and weird enough to merit watching, and 3/4 through the series I’m finding the plot more than compelling enough.

It also has Richard E Grant in it as an added bonus 









						Dispatches from Elsewhere - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chz (Oct 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> Fairly enjoying *Dispatches from Elsewhere*. It’s original and weird enough to merit watching, and 3/4 through the series I’m finding the plot more than compelling enough.
> 
> It also has Richard E Grant in it as an added bonus
> 
> ...


I liked it, but it does seem rather pleased with its own cleverness which grates on a certain level.


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I struggled through the first episode, I'm only persevering because of killer b's recommendation.


I went off it in the end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> Fairly enjoying *Dispatches from Elsewhere*. It’s original and weird enough to merit watching, and 3/4 through the series I’m finding the plot more than compelling enough.
> 
> It also has Richard E Grant in it as an added bonus
> 
> ...





Chz said:


> I liked it, but it does seem rather pleased with its own cleverness which grates on a certain level.





killer b said:


> I went off it in the end.


Looked like it was going to be great . . . then it became ok, then the main plot crumbled somewhat and it became quite disappointing . . . . then it went full Evangelion episode 25-26 for the finale. 
Overall disappointment. Not on my recommendations list. Watch Undone with Bob Odenkirk instead.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> I went off it in the end.


Now you tell me😂.
I wasn't a huge fan, I watched it while doing other things.


----------



## T & P (Oct 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Looked like it was going to be great . . . then it became ok, then the main plot crumbled somewhat and it became quite disappointing . . . . then it went full Evangelion episode 25-26 for the finale.
> Overall disappointment. Not on my recommendations list. Watch Undone with Bob Odenkirk instead.


Yes, having now finished it I largely agree with tour summary. It could have been much better if they had ended the story on episode 8.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yes, having now finished it I largely agree with tour summary. It could have been much better if they had ended the story on episode 8.


Yeah. Watch 'Undone' if you have not already.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 20, 2021)

I've had poor results trying to get people to watch Undone, it's too easy to reject it as a cartoon. 

I rate it highly and recommend.


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah. Watch 'Undone' if you have not already.


Yeah, have watched it. Really bloody good.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 20, 2021)

Universal acclaim on this thread, I believe.


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 20, 2021)

Watched 'The Boat'. Creepy but pretty compelling thriller.

A good half hour of the screenplay was dedicated him locked in the boat bog and it was still pretty gripping.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Knockabout family comedy Hard To Be A God


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2021)

Watched a Twisted Sister Doc last night. The Prime music docs are hilarious. They tend to have amazing band access and quite often great footage, but just can't string it together to make a half decent viewing experience. The twisted sister doc opened with a black screen and no sound and quite often relied on a black screen instead of cutaways. It's about a half hour (45 minutes tops) worth of content stretched over two and a half hours with absolutely no flair, or even basic storytelling skills whatsoever. 

I've seen worse though. The postcard documentary on Prime is just interview clips, no cutaways, no cuts, no music even!!!

It makes me super mad because cutting music documentaries is my current job, and with just a small amount of effort you can make something really quite interesting. . . . whatever the band.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Knockabout family comedy Hard To Be A God is up there for nowt at the mo



Any good?  Was recommended by the algorithm because I’d liked something else.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Any good?  Was recommended by the algorithm because I’d liked something else.


Hilarious if you like slapstick


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched a Twisted Sister Doc last night. The Prime music docs are hilarious. They tend to have amazing band access and quite often great footage, but just can't string it together to make a half decent viewing experience. The twisted sister doc opened with a black screen and no sound and quite often relied on a black screen instead of cutaways. It's about a half hour (45 minutes tops) worth of content stretched over two and a half hours with absolutely no flair, or even basic storytelling skills whatsoever.
> 
> I've seen worse though. The postcard documentary on Prime is just interview clips, no cutaways, no cuts, no music even!!!
> 
> It makes me super mad because cutting music documentaries is my current job, and with just a small amount of effort you can make something really quite interesting. . . . whatever the band.


This one? I caught it on Netflix and, despite not knowing anything about or having any prior interest in the band, really enjoyed it. I don't recall any problems with it.









						We Are Twisted Fucking Sister! - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## 8ball (Oct 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> This one? I caught it on Netflix and, despite not knowing anything about or having any prior interest in the band, really enjoyed it. I don't recall any problems with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Layperson and specialist reviews often vary markedly.  Good to have both accounts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> This one? I caught it on Netflix and, despite not knowing anything about or having any prior interest in the band, really enjoyed it. I don't recall any problems with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one I watched was just 'We are Twisted Sister'. It says the length is slightly different but I assume it is the same film. 

I noticed some quite substantial problems with it, but that doesn't mean I didn't enjoy it. I also have no prior knowledge or interest in Twisted Sister, so it was all new to me. 

Like all the things I complain about, the main thing that strikes me is that there is easily a much much better doc in there with not a heck of a lot more effort. It could have been really great instead of a good story told badly. 
It also looked unnecessarily extremely unprofessional. . . . like using comic sans on a CV. 

I could definitely do a much better job, and I am not saying that as a boast. It's not like I watch TV with a critical eye in that way just because I make tv, but this doc was so obviously shoddy. An acceptable you tubers edit but I'm simply astonished it was an actual film, or allowed on Netflix (there is all sorts of crap on prime).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2021)

Whats the deal with all these films on prime that are reduced in price to £0?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2021)

Any good ones?


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Whats the deal with all these films on prime that are reduced in price to £0?


They’re free.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> They’re free.


But why don't they just say free to prime? Or are they free even without prime? And why would they even do that? There is rather a lot of them.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Whats the deal with all these films on prime that are reduced in price to £0?


They've been reduced in price, to £0.


----------



## Reno (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But why don't they just say free to prime? Or are they free even without prime? And why would they even do that? There is rather a lot of them.


No, they are not free without Prime. The whole point of Amazon Prime is that for the annual fee you pay, you get free access to the films and tv series which are on Prime. Prime is a streaming subscription service like Netflix and it's one service Amazon offers for your Prime membership.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> No, they are not free without Prime. The whole point of Amazon Prime is that for the annual fee you pay, you get lots of films and tv series for free. It's a streaming subscription service like Netfli


I guess they are just free to everyone subscribed or not then. 

There are quite a lot. My prime runs out soon anyway, but I guess there is quite a lot to still watch for free (I've never seen buckaroo banzai for instance) . . . And then there are all the 'free with ads' shows, I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Reno (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe you are misunderstanding me.
> I have a prime subscription at the moment so I can't check these £0 titles.
> When you don't have a prime subscription there are several films and shows that say 'free to prime', but there is also the ability to buy them with a one off payment.
> Others are not available free to prime subscribers at all.
> ...


I have not come across that, but then I don't tend to browse for stuff outside of my Prime membership. Got an example ?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> I have not come across that, but then I don't tend to browse for stuff outside of my Prime membership. Got an example ?



I deleted my message because I think it was unfair to say you 'misunderstood' . The £0 films are not prime . 
I can't check easily while on my tablet, but off the top of my head the dune TV series was £0 and so was buckaroo banzai.


----------



## Reno (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I deleted my message because I think it was unfair to say you 'misunderstood' . The £0 films are not prime .
> I can't check easily while on my tablet, but off the top of my head the dune TV series was £0 and so was buckaroo banzai.


I only have Prime in Germany. When I checked these titles on amazon.uk, without a Prime account Buckaroo Banzai is £3.49 to rent and episodes of the Dune mini series are £1.89 each.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I deleted my message because I think it was unfair to say you 'misunderstood' . The £0 films are not prime .
> I can't check easily while on my tablet, but off the top of my head the dune TV series was £0 and so was buckaroo banzai.


Do you have a Free To Me tab on your tablet?
I do on my chromebook and PS4.
Buckaroo Banzai is £3.49 on my chrome book and PS4 - don’t know why yours is different. One thing I have noticed recently is that quite a few films that you pay for are free now available through IMDb TV, but with adverts. Don’t think Buckaroo Banzai is one of them though


----------



## Reno (Oct 24, 2021)

After watching the Villeneuve film, I gave the Dune mini-series a try and I found it unwatchable. The art direction looks like a Pound Shop version of the Lynch film, the CGI is beyond terrible and the acting, especially by the far too old looking guy who plays Paul, is awful. I wouldn't even watch this for £ 0.00, I'd ask for compensation from Amazon to endure it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Do you have a Free To Me tab on your tablet?
> I do on my chromebook and PS4.
> Buckaroo Banzai is £3.49 on my chrome book and PS4 - don’t know why yours is different. One thing I have noticed recently is that quite a few films that you pay for are free now available through IMDb TV, but with adverts. Don’t think Buckaroo Banzai is one of them though


Interesting. 
Buckaroo Banzai is £3.49 to me, but when I actually click on it and take it to full page mode, that price is crossed out and it says £0.  To buy was 7.99 and is now 3.99. 
Have a double check.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Interesting.
> Buckaroo Banzai is £3.49 to me, but when I actually click on it and take it to full page mode, that price is crossed out and it says £0.  To buy was 7.99 and is now 3.99.
> Have a double check.


Just did that and bought it! Had to cancel!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> I only have Prime in Germany. When I checked these titles on amazon.uk, without a Prime account Buckaroo Banzai is £3.49 to rent and episodes of the Dune mini series are £1.89 each.





Orang Utan said:


> Just did that and bought it! Had to cancel!


Huh? 
OK this is what I see. 
Search for it and I see this . . . . 


But if I click on it, it looks like this on the page.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Huh?
> OK this is what I see.
> Search for it and I see this . . . .
> View attachment 294009
> ...


It means it used to be £3.49 to rent but right now it's free.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2021)

Went straight to buying it for me - what subscription do you have? Maybe there are different levels - could it be an introductory offer? I have Prime Video free cos I have Prime Delivery, but perhaps you can subscribe in other ways?


----------



## Reno (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Huh?
> OK this is what I see.
> Search for it and I see this . . . .
> View attachment 294009
> ...


Not for me without my UK Prime account, it stays at 3.49 when I click on it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> Not for me without my UK Prime account, it stays at 3.49 when I click on it.


Humm, maybe I have a £5 credit with prime or something that I can't see? I did have a £10 one a while back, but I spent it. I'm also on a free prime trial again so maybe that affects it? I don't know, but I did see another poster post up a while back about a series that was reduced to £0 for the series (but still a coupe of quid per episode) and I saw exactly the same on my account.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2021)

I think they make this delibarately confusing!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I think they make this delibarately confusing!


So at no point did you see the film for free as in my screen shot above?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So at no point did you see the film for free as above?


no, not at all. Never seen that. I get loads of offers for cheap films for £1.99 but they're offered in strands. Have compulsively bought quite a few of those and not watched them. 
damn you Amazon!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

Why does amazon love me so much?  
I get free subscriptions all the time, they seem more than happy to give me quite generous money off vouchers for the slightest complaint.
And when I take something out of my basket and leave it in the save for later bin, it quite often quickly reduces in price for a 'flash sale'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2021)

i dunno about this free subscription stuff as I've been on Prime since before the video service - feel like a mug!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why does amazon love me so much?
> I get free subscriptions all the time, they seem more than happy to give me quite generous money off vouchers for the slightest complaint.
> And when I take something out of my basket and leave it in the save for later bin, it quite often quickly reduces in price for a 'flash sale'.


Because you give them money?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Because you give them money?


I do, but so very very little. I'm certainly not a power customer and I never buy anything expensive. Most expensive thing in my basket was a laptop stand for £30. I popped it in my basket because there was £3 off, but then didn't buy it. When the £3 off vanished, I took it out and put it into 'save for later'. About half an hour later I was informed that there was a flash sale and I could buy it for £19 if I did so in the next 20 minutes.  I did. I also used a £10 voucher that they inexplicably gave me when I complained that I had clicked on a free prime subscription earlier than I would have liked. 
Free Prime subscription. £10 off voucher. 1/3rd off a laptop stand. . . . . and when I got it they gave me a free voucher to send off for a wireless keyboard. 
I'm not kidding. 

Great laptop stand too by the way.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why does amazon love me so much?
> I get free subscriptions all the time, they seem more than happy to give me quite generous money off vouchers for the slightest complaint.
> And when I take something out of my basket and leave it in the save for later bin, it quite often quickly reduces in price for a 'flash sale'.



Yeah, that last bit is standard code on a lot of sites.  Its basically haggling.  Always worth doing on any sales site just in case.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> Yeah, that last bit is standard code on a lot of sites.  Its basically haggling.


Well it works for me when they take a whole tenner off a £30 product and make it cheaper than all the young pretender imitations.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well it works for me when they take a whole tenner off a £30 product and make it cheaper than all the young pretender imitations.



Yeah, it’s a good tactic.  Couple of years back they were looking at variable pricing based on their estimates of people’s disposable income but it didn’t go down well so you get a lot more of this instead.

Sites are seen as tools for generating leads and they are expensive to run, so any lead converted into a profitable sale is a win - hits on margin are accepted.  The knack is to do this without impacting on perception of value for money.  It’s still a bit transparent what they’re up to imo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> Yeah, it’s a good tactic.  Couple of years back they were looking at variable pricing based on their estimates of people’s disposable income but it didn’t go down well so you get a lot more of this instead.
> 
> Sites are seen as tools for generating leads and they are expensive to run, so any lead converted into a profitable sale is a win - hits on margin are accepted.  The knack is to do this without impacting on perception of value for money.  It’s still a bit transparent what they’re up to imo.


So basically something in my on line interactivity with amazon triggers them to do better sales with me? I did think it was odd that any Doctor Who DVD I showed any interest in dropped in price by about £3-5 after I looked at it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2021)

Noticed last night that, surprisingly and without any fanfare, all the new Evangelion films, including the recently released one are free on prime. 
Netflix has already been banging on about how they will be acquiring these at some point. The new one doesn't even pop up of your search for anime free to prime.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2021)

The Green Knight. Really enjoyed it, and now would like to get my hands on a written version.

Dev Patel does funny things to me though, in a subconscious way. I can see he's a handsome chap, but chaps don't do it for me. However, every time I watch something with him in it, I have filthy dreams, with him in starring roles!  It did also have Alicia Vikander in it, who I have a massive crush on, and have had since Ex Machina.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2021)

sojourner said:


> The Green Knight. Really enjoyed it, and now would like to get my hands on a written version.
> 
> Dev Patel does funny things to me though, in a subconscious way. I can see he's a handsome chap, but chaps don't do it for me. However, every time I watch something with him in it, I have filthy dreams, with him in starring roles!  It did also have Alicia Vikander in it, who I have a massive crush on, and have had since Ex Machina.


Interesting. I gave it a swerve because it had such bad reviews.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Interesting. I gave it a swerve because it had such bad reviews.


I never take any notice of reviews, firstly because they may contain spoilerage (you know what I'm like!), and secondly because critics don't actually fucking make anything themselves, so I see them as pointless opinionated knobbers.

Anyhoo, I thought it was really interesting, imaginatively structured (haven't read the original so not sure how close it was to that), surreal, folk-lorey, and thought-provoking. Worth a punt.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2021)

I enjoyed Green Knight too, visually very good and I want to see it again as it's quite ambiguous. I think I worked out what was happening but i'm not familiar with the source material as such and haven't read a translation. Roughly knew the story though. I'd recommend it especially while it's free to see as it's unlike most of the formulaic stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I never take any notice of reviews, firstly because they may contain spoilerage (you know what I'm like!), and secondly because critics don't actually fucking make anything themselves, so I see them as pointless opinionated knobbers.
> 
> Anyhoo, I thought it was really interesting, imaginatively structured (haven't read the original so not sure how close it was to that), surreal, folk-lorey, and thought-provoking. Worth a punt.


Well normally I might not. It's just it was panned so badly right across the board. I didn't read the reviews though. I thought/assumed it was some amazon original fluff along the lines of Netflix's 'Bright' (which I also have not watched due to it being quite badly panned).


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well normally I might not. It's just it was panned so badly right across the board. I didn't read the reviews though. I thought/assumed it was some amazon original fluff along the lines of Netflix's 'Bright' (which I also have not watched due to it being quite badly panned).


Give it a go then, and report back


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well normally I might not. It's just it was panned so badly right across the board. I didn't read the reviews though. I thought/assumed it was some amazon original fluff along the lines of Netflix's 'Bright' (which I also have not watched due to it being quite badly panned).


Was it? It got pretty good reviews mostly.  


​On review aggregator Rotten Tomatoes, the film has an approval rating of 88% based on 260 reviews, with an average rating of 8/10. The site's critics consensus reads, "The Green Knight honors and deconstructs its source material in equal measure, producing an absorbing adventure that casts a fantastical spell."[35] On Metacritic, it has a weighted average score of 85 out of 100 based on 49 critics, indicating "universal acclaim".[36]Audiences polled by CinemaScore gave the film an average grade of "C+" on an A+ to F scale.[31]


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2021)

belboid said:


> Was it? It got pretty good reviews mostly.
> 
> 
> ​On review aggregator Rotten Tomatoes, the film has an approval rating of 88% based on 260 reviews, with an average rating of 8/10. The site's critics consensus reads, "The Green Knight honors and deconstructs its source material in equal measure, producing an absorbing adventure that casts a fantastical spell."[35] On Metacritic, it has a weighted average score of 85 out of 100 based on 49 critics, indicating "universal acclaim".[36]Audiences polled by CinemaScore gave the film an average grade of "C+" on an A+ to F scale.[31]


Really? Am I thinking of something completely different then????


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well normally I might not. It's just it was panned so badly right across the board. I didn't read the reviews though. I thought/assumed it was some amazon original fluff along the lines of Netflix's 'Bright' (which I also have not watched due to it being quite badly panned).


I read good reviews, dunno where you read yours.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Give it a go then, and report back


Will do, though I have the four new Evangellion films to watch first. I can't believe amazon isn't promoting them. Netflix really want them but they somehow due to licensing have to do some time at Prime first.


----------



## belboid (Oct 29, 2021)

I tried Preacher a couple of times before, but never got to the end of the first episode.  Those accents, the hair. It just seemed very, very, silly.  

Somehow I tried again ten days ago and it is indeed very silly, in fact it got much sillier, but wtf? It’s absurd but thoroughly entertaining nonsense.  Although the hitler stuff is borderline offensive.  Halfway through series three now, though I may slow down my consumption as mrsb is back from a week away.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2021)

belboid said:


> Although the hitler stuff is borderline offensive


TBF ill-advised offensives and unilaterally messing around with borders are very Hitlery things to do. Definitely top ten at least.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 29, 2021)

belboid said:


> I tried Preacher a couple of times before, but never got to the end of the first episode.  Those accents, the hair. It just seemed very, very, silly.
> 
> Somehow I tried again ten days ago and it is indeed very silly, in fact it got much sillier, but wtf? It’s absurd but thoroughly entertaining nonsense.  Although the hitler stuff is borderline offensive.  Halfway through series three now, though I may slow down my consumption as mrsb is back from a week away.


Preacher is excellent


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2021)

belboid said:


> I tried Preacher a couple of times before, but never got to the end of the first episode.  Those accents, the hair. It just seemed very, very, silly.
> 
> Somehow I tried again ten days ago and it is indeed very silly, in fact it got much sillier, but wtf? It’s absurd but thoroughly entertaining nonsense.  Although the hitler stuff is borderline offensive.  Halfway through series three now, though I may slow down my consumption as mrsb is back from a week away.


I found it a real struggle at first, especially after the comic. I thought they must have decided to stay in one place to save on money. I remember thinking it got it's act together in season 2, however they do keep forgetting about the road trip. 
It doesn't feel quite finished, but there were some things I liked more than the comic, such as the toned down macho bullshit and misogyny. 
As time went on I also found I didn't hate the casting of Custer as much as I did when it started (and I really hated him at the start).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2021)

. . .  . . The family and I have just started the third evangelion film. Blimey. Shifts up a gear. Then they play piano for hours . . . We are doing only half a film a day so we can all watch it together (I have to finish work first and by half way through daughter has to go to bed).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked it. Thought it would be some horrible CGI lotr style trash, but far from it. 
Probably (almost certainly in fact) the best 'Amazon Original' film I have seen. Most thoughtfully put together and very nicely done. 
More of this sort of thing please.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2021)

After seven episodes of Kevin can fuck himself, I think it’s actually one of the best things I’ve seen. It transcends mere storytelling. It uses the very cultural assumptions about how television works to create an emotional resonance beyond mere script and acting. It creates a character portrait of emotional control and the desperation of being in a controlling relationship by adapting the whole environment — visible, auditory, colour palette, speech patterns, scenery — around the nature of that control. It took about five episodes to really get just how dark and bleak it really is. The way they very gradually unfold the nature of its interrelationships is genius.  It’s definitely not for everyone but if it’s for you, it’s _really_ for you.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> After seven episodes of Kevin can fuck himself, I think it’s actually one of the best things I’ve seen. It transcends mere storytelling. It uses the very cultural assumptions about how television works to create an emotional resonance beyond mere script and acting. It creates a character portrait of emotional control and the desperation of being in a controlling relationship by adapting the whole environment — visible, auditory, colour palette, speech patterns, scenery — around the nature of that control. It took about five episodes to really get just how dark and bleak it really is. The way they very gradually unfold the nature of its interrelationships is genius.  It’s definitely not for everyone but if it’s for you, it’s _really_ for you.



Yeah, I fucking love it. Not an easy watch, but it is so, so good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2021)

I liked it a lot, but I sort of wish the stakes in the non sitcom world were a bit lower. Not murder.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2021)

Do you get more used to the sitcom bits as the series progresses? I totally get it’s not meant to be funny and is part of the basic premise, but after two episodes I still found it extremely annoying.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> Do you get more used to the sitcom bits as the series progresses? I totally get it’s not meant to be funny and is part of the basic premise, but after two episodes I still found it extremely annoying.


I think the sitcom world is designed to be abrasive and jarring… like nails on a blackboard.  This makes us, the audience, experience for ourselves her feelings of torment and increasingly brittle tolerance. 

So no, I don’t think you do get used to it.  It’s relentlessly awful - and it needs to be.


----------



## T & P (Nov 3, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I think the sitcom world is designed to be abrasive and jarring… like nails on a blackboard.  This makes us, the audience, experience for ourselves her feelings of torment and increasingly brittle tolerance.
> 
> So no, I don’t think you do get used to it.  It’s relentlessly awful - and it needs to be.


Starting ep 3 in view of the positive reviews. I am sure I can live with the sitcom bits, and credit where it’s due for its original format.

I also like the main lead woman, and love the fact she was down to her last couple of hundred dollars and literally about to quit acting due to the lack of offers, and on that week she was offered the Shitt’s Creek role


----------



## kabbes (Nov 3, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I think the sitcom world is designed to be abrasive and jarring… like nails on a blackboard.  This makes us, the audience, experience for ourselves her feelings of torment and increasingly brittle tolerance.
> 
> So no, I don’t think you do get used to it.  It’s relentlessly awful - and it needs to be.


Completely this.

Plus, as you start to see Kevin for what he really is, the sitcom world recreates for us the feeling that _she_ has — everybody else just thinks he’s this sweet, funny, friendly guy, whereas actually he’s manipulative and controlling. She is helpless precisely because others can’t see it.  The very point is that the portrayal of him on screen is the _opposite_ of a monster — and he almost certainly just thinks of himself as a bumbling fun guy — but his actions nevertheless are still what they are. The consequences are there, no matter how light-hearted he comes across.  His uncaring thoughtlessness doesn’t disappear by being wrapped in a sitcom act. It’s a hyperreality that somehow makes him more sinister, not less.


----------



## chimpfive (Nov 14, 2021)

Warrior 2019 pretty good
Startup (2016) great binge, 3 seasons, underrated show.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 19, 2021)

Just watched the wheel of time, only meant to watch one episode as i was dubious ended up watching the next two as well but they seem to have made an effort with this and I will keep watching  i like it so far, not exactly like the books but  worth a glance if you are a fan.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Completely this.
> 
> Plus, as you start to see Kevin for what he really is, the sitcom world recreates for us the feeling that _she_ has — everybody else just thinks he’s this sweet, funny, friendly guy, whereas actually he’s manipulative and controlling. She is helpless precisely because others can’t see it.  The very point is that the portrayal of him on screen is the _opposite_ of a monster — and he almost certainly just thinks of himself as a bumbling fun guy — but his actions nevertheless are still what they are. The consequences are there, no matter how light-hearted he comes across.  His uncaring thoughtlessness doesn’t disappear by being wrapped in a sitcom act. It’s a hyperreality that somehow makes him more sinister, not less.



I think it's interesting how it peels it back, it starts off with him losing the savings which is awful but it happens maybe it's a one off, then by the end it turns out he's phoned the police because he's not had dinner, and everything she's ever done for herself has been hampered and you see just why she's finally said fuck it.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 19, 2021)

ginger_syn said:


> Just watched the wheel of time, only meant to watch one episode as i was dubious ended up watching the next two as well but they seem to have made an effort with this and I will keep watching  i like it so far, not exactly like the books but  worth a glance if you are a fan.


Yeah gonna try that tonight after work. Reviews i've seen are not exactly raving about it but will decide for myself later.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Yeah gonna try that tonight after work. Reviews i've seen are not exactly raving about it but will decide for myself later.


The fandom is going into meltdown on the Facebook group I follow over changes from the books 🤣  I'l  watch the first episode with the teen tonight.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 19, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> The fandom is going into meltdown on the Facebook group I follow over changes from the books 🤣  I'l  watch the first episode with the teen tonight.


Book wankers do that with every adaption. I've never read them so new to the story.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Book wankers do that with every adaption. I've never read them so new to the story.


Been a fan of the books since the 80s i was worried I'd be one  but did enjoy it ,there are differances but not enough to bother me, yet. Hopefully never. Though I'm going for a re-read at the end of this series. After the awful adaption of the shannara books and whatever the hell they did to the Watch books ,this was a relief and was watchable, and to be fair  theres 14 chunky books to adapt, they are going to leave some stuff out and combine others for the sake of visual storytelling  ,


----------



## moochedit (Nov 19, 2021)

No time to die (new bond film) is now available on uk amazon prime although unfortunately not included in your subscription and costs £15.99 to watch. I did see a pirate copy at a mates last weekend but i was a bit pissed so i wouldn't mind watching it again sober!

Anyway will do wheel of time first.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> No time to die (new bond film) is now available on uk amazon prime although unfortunately not included in your subscription and costs £15.99 to watch. I did see a pirate copy at a mates last weekend but i was a bit pissed so i wouldn't mind watching it again sober!
> 
> Anyway will do wheel of time first.



So Amazon want more to watch at home than it costs to see it in a cinema with plush seats, 4K laser projection and super-fancy sound?
I hope a load of people nick it from them.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> So Amazon want more to watch at home than it costs to see it in a cinema with plush seats, 4K laser projection and super-fancy sound?
> I hope a load of people nick it from them.


Personally i'm not risking cinemas just yet (despite being double jabbed). It is a bit pricey for a stream though. It was on usa streaming last weekend so i think quite a few pirates are up now if you are into the torrent thing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2021)

ginger_syn said:


> Just watched the wheel of time, only meant to watch one episode as i was dubious ended up watching the next two as well but they seem to have made an effort with this and I will keep watching  i like it so far, not exactly like the books but  worth a glance if you are a fan.



Watching the first now.

So far its like a bland tasteless Lord of the Rings so its a good fit for the book.

Stylistically the casting is really going to fucking upset the usual crowd, its ok though. Only really negative casting so far is Padan who isn't in his snazzy coat and Rosamund Pike is playing Rosamund Pike as usual, while Lan being the stereotypical quiet Asian samurai type is just rather unfortunate compared to his book style Aragorn vibe..


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 19, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Watching the first now.
> 
> So far its like a bland tasteless Lord of the Rings so its a good fit for the book.
> 
> Stylistically the casting is really going to fucking upset the usual crowd, its ok though. Only really negative casting so far is Padan who isn't in his snazzy coat and Rosamund Pike is playing Rosamund Pike as usual, while Lan being the stereotypical quiet Asian samurai type is just rather unfortunate compared to his book style Aragorn vibe..


Its small stuff that i can live with so far,


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> So Amazon want more to watch at home than it costs to see it in a cinema with plush seats, 4K laser projection and super-fancy sound?
> I hope a load of people nick it from them.


Tbf, this kind of COVID inspired premium streaming price, assumes at least one other person will be watching.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2021)

I have never read the books so have nothing to compare it with. But never mind a poor man’s GoT, so far the first episode feels like a poor man’s The Witcher, which is not much of an endorsement. Still, very early days of course.

It doesn’t bode well for me that one of the young men fin this episode, who looks like is going to turn out to be one of the main male characters if not the main protagonist, keeps reminding me of Anakin Skywalker at his most Attack of the Clones detestable, but to be fair to the series that’s entirely on me


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Tbf, this kind of COVID inspired premium streaming price, assumes at least one other person will be watching.



Fair, but still poor value for money if less than 4 people imo.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> I have never read the books so have nothing to compare it with. But never mind a poor man’s GoT, so far the first episode feels like a poor man’s The Witcher, which is not much of an endorsement. Still, very early days of course.
> 
> It doesn’t bode well for me that one of the young men fin this episode, who looks like is going to turn out to be one of the main male characters if not the main protagonist, keeps reminding me of Anakin Skywalker at his most Attack of the Clones detestable, but to be fair to the series that’s entirely on me



Are you talking about Wheel Of Time? 
I might give it a look in a bit.
That and the Green Knight..


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> Are you talking about Wheel Of Time?
> I might give it a look in a bit.
> That and the Green Knight..


Yes. As episode one ends, it’s not particularly worse than similar fantasy series to be fair.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yes. As episode one ends, it’s not particularly worse than similar fantasy series to be fair.



Glowing praise.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 19, 2021)

Watched the 3 available episodes of wheel of time. I'd say it is closer to lord of the rings than game of thrones. It's watchable enough so far, not great but i will watch next episode next week. Never read books so can't compare it to them.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> So Amazon want more to watch at home than it costs to see it in a cinema with plush seats, 4K laser projection and super-fancy sound?
> I hope a load of people nick it from them.



You can fill the living room with people though


----------



## miss direct (Nov 23, 2021)

Modern Love. 
Really need some recommendations as I'll download some things to watch on my flight.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 23, 2021)

They now want £20 per series or Animals of Farthing Wood.

Bastards.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 23, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> They now want £20 per series or Animals of Farthing Wood.
> 
> Bastards.


Three seasons and the Special on Stremio  








						Watch videos, movies, TV series and TV channels instantly.
					

Watch your favorite videos, movies and TV series.




					www.stremio.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 23, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Three seasons and the Special on Stremio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yarr matey


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yarr matey



Wut?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 24, 2021)

_Dave Made a Maze_ manages to be both absolutely brilliant yet deserving of a much better script and actors all at the same time.

I think I love it but damn it's odd.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> _Dave Made a Maze_ manages to be both absolutely brilliant yet deserving of a much better script and actors all at the same time.
> 
> I think I love it but damn it's odd.


I had a similar thought, although it was good to see Warren from Buffy crop up in something.

In the final analysis, I think I _didn’t_ love it but at least it was original. It felt like they wanted to construct a big metaphor for something but then didn’t know what they wanted to actually make a metaphor for, so just made something that felt like it _should_ be a metaphor and hoped the audience would fill in the gaps.

Brilliant set design though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 24, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I had a similar thought, although it was good to see Warren from Buffy crop up in something.
> 
> In the final analysis, I think I _didn’t_ love it but at least it was original. It felt like they wanted to construct a big metaphor for something but then didn’t know what they wanted to actually make a metaphor for, so just made something that felt like it _should_ be a metaphor and hoped the audience would fill in the gaps.
> 
> Brilliant set design though.



I think it's the originality and the idea I love, it's delightfully playful but it just doesn't go anywhere to exciting or deep enough to be a classic.

I could imagine playing it as an RPG one shot and that makes me happy


----------



## kabbes (Nov 24, 2021)

Are we also bothering to mention the mediocre? I watched the 2019 movie Escape Room (not the 2017 one of the same name).  It’s fine. Cube meets Saw and now you know it without even needing to watch it. The set design is done well, the acting isn’t shit, the storyline is nonexistent and the characters are irritating archetypes. 7/10 as a genre film if you’re looking for that sort of thing. 5/10 as a general film in its own right.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 24, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Are we also bothering to mention the mediocre? I watched the 2019 movie Escape Room (not the 2017 one of the same name).  It’s fine. Cube meets Saw and now you know it without even needing to watch it. The set design is done well, the acting isn’t shit, the storyline is nonexistent and the characters are irritating archetypes. 7/10 as a genre film if you’re looking for that sort of things. 5/10 as a general film in its own right.



Good to mention the mediocre. Sometimes when my brain is fried I really enjoy a mediocre film.

Guns Akimbo - reassuringly mediocre fun.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> _Dave Made a Maze_ manages to be both absolutely brilliant yet deserving of a much better script and actors all at the same time.
> 
> I think I love it but damn it's odd.


I agree. . . Except I wouldn't say it was brilliant.  It misses the mark because some of the actors are terrible, (most notably Dave himself), the script isn't tight enough, and some of the direction and shots are really lacking. Great idea though, and I love so many aspects of it. So much more could be forgiven with a tighter shooting script, or better/quirkyer/more thoughtful/fleshed our acting performances.
I also think there is a far better film in there somewhere that could be found with better editing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2021)

8ball said:


> Good to mention the mediocre. Sometimes when my brain is fried I really enjoy a mediocre film.
> 
> Guns Akimbo - reassuringly mediocre fun.



Guns akimbo is well below mediocre. Without Harry Potter it wouldn't even be a half decent 80s straight to video flick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2021)

Enjoying baron noir atm, French political drama


----------



## kabbes (Nov 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Guns akimbo is well below mediocre. Without Harry Potter it wouldn't even be a half decent 80s straight to video flick.


It does have Harry Potter, though. Somehow. And he does elevate it a bit.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 25, 2021)

I feel that people who are interested in films beyond them being just bubblegum entertainment should actually watch _Dave Made a Maze_.  They should do so prewarned that the acting and script are both poor (which would normally be reasons to well avoid something!). But it is interesting enough in concept to make you dream of how it could be so much better.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I feel that people who are interested in films beyond them being just bubblegum entertainment should actually watch _Dave Made a Maze_.  They should do so prewarned that the acting and script are both poor (which would normally be reasons to well avoid something!). But it is interesting enough in concept to make you dream of how it could be so much better.


Indeed. I am not sad I watched it, just sad that it could have been so so so much more.


kabbes said:


> I had a similar thought, although it was good to see Warren from Buffy crop up in something.
> 
> In the final analysis, I think I _didn’t_ love it but at least it was original. It felt like they wanted to construct a big metaphor for something but then didn’t know what they wanted to actually make a metaphor for, so just made something that felt like it _should_ be a metaphor and hoped the audience would fill in the gaps.
> 
> Brilliant set design though.


. . . . and sorry, I didn't see this post. I basically say the same thing but at least wanted to and was perhaps less eloquent.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 26, 2021)

Back into Prime, so Green Knight and Saint Maud over the weekend.

Just noticed there's a film based on the Amanda Knox case on there, from the director of Cannibal Holocaust.


----------



## stolinski (Nov 26, 2021)

'jean claude van johnson' was right up my alley, weird meta comedy in which JCVD is actually an undercover agent

now im on 'the boys' which is about bent superheroes ... finished season1 and the bit with the dolphin and slowmo spice girls was fooking ace ... worried season 2 will go downhill though


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 26, 2021)

stolinski said:


> 'jean claude van johnson' was right up my alley, weird meta comedy in which JCVD is actually an undercover agent
> 
> now im on 'the boys' which is about bent superheroes ... finished season1 and the bit with the dolphin and slowmo spice girls was fooking ace ... worried season 2 will go downhill though



Don't worry, S2 of The Boys is all good.  Can we have S3 already?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 26, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> They now want £20 per series or Animals of Farthing Wood.
> 
> Bastards.








						Search Torrent/Magnet Links & Download Software, Movies, Games, TV, Music & More - TorrentQuest
					

Find your download by searching thousands of torrent links using our search engine. View our help downloading section for more information.



					torrentquest.com


----------



## stolinski (Nov 26, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Don't worry, S2 of The Boys is all good.  Can we have S3 already?


cool to hear, was a bit worried it would do a jessica jones


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Interesting. I gave it a swerve because it had such bad reviews.


What ? The Green Knight was one of the best reviewed films of the year and it is my second favourite film of the year so far.









						The Green Knight
					

The Green Knight movie reviews & Metacritic score: An epic fantasy adventure based on the timeless Arthurian legend, The Green Knight tells the story of Sir Gawain (Dev Patel), King Arthur's reckless and headstr...




					www.metacritic.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2021)

Reno said:


> What ? The Green Knight was one of the best reviewed films of the year and it is my second favourite film of the year so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, then (a bit further down the thread) I ignored those reviews and watched it. It was great.

To be fair I think I had been looking at reviews from all the wrong places, starting with amazon, which tends to rate dross way too high, so in the case of this, it perhaps also rates decent films that are not all out bang bang pow pow, too low. I had assumed as an 'amazon original'  it was a shitty dungeons and dragons style CGI bore. 
That'll teach me. It was awesome.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 27, 2021)

8ball said:


> Fair, but still poor value for money if less than 4 people imo.


A bit shit for singletons. 😭


----------



## Chz (Nov 28, 2021)

Reno said:


> What ? The Green Knight was one of the best reviewed films of the year and it is my second favourite film of the year so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite liked it, but it does suffer quite a bit from the "how dark can we make this and still let people see what's on the screen" thing that's been popular the last 7-8 years. Does my fucking head in. I know the Dark Ages were a bit Dark, but I would like to see what's going on!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> I quite liked it, but it does suffer quite a bit from the "how dark can we make this and still let people see what's on the screen" thing that's been popular the last 7-8 years. Does my fucking head in. I know the Dark Ages were a bit Dark, but I would like to see what's going on!


Might be your TV settings


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> I quite liked it, but it does suffer quite a bit from the "how dark can we make this and still let people see what's on the screen" thing that's been popular the last 7-8 years. Does my fucking head in. I know the Dark Ages were a bit Dark, but I would like to see what's going on!


I had no problems seeing anything, as OU said. Wouldn't have worked looking all bright and shiny, at times it feels like a horror film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 28, 2021)

Me three.


----------



## Chz (Nov 29, 2021)

I think it's HDR being overzealous. I turned it off and it looks better, which sort of defeats the point of the technology. I was looking for something to show off the fancy brand new telly and instead this said "why did you bother?" to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2021)

Chz said:


> I think it's HDR being overzealous. I turned it off and it looks better, which sort of defeats the point of the technology. I was looking for something to show off the fancy brand new telly and instead this said "why did you bother?" to me.


 You probably need to change the settings then. I changed mine when they had that really dark episode of Game Of Thrones


----------



## Chz (Nov 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You probably need to change the settings then. I changed mine when they had that really dark episode of Game Of Thrones


It's definitely not just me, based on the complaints in AVForums. HDR seems a bit of a crapshoot as to whether it gets implemented well. The latest Bond, for instance, looks _amazing_.


----------



## T & P (Dec 3, 2021)

*Spiral*, which appears to be a Saw sequel/ spinoff, has just dropped. Judging by the trailer it seems to be more of a psychological crime thriller than the gory escape room horror films the Saw franchise were. Haven’t seen it yet so could be completely wrong there though.

Chris Rock and Samuel L Jackson star in it among others so worth checking out imo, seeing as it’s free.


----------



## T & P (Dec 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Spiral*, which appears to be a Saw sequel/ spinoff, has just dropped. Judging by the trailer it seems to be more of a psychological crime thriller than the gory escape room horror films the Saw franchise were. Haven’t seen it yet so could be completely wrong there though.
> 
> Chris Rock and Samuel L Jackson star in it among others so worth checking out imo, seeing as it’s free.


Well two thirds in and I was quite wrong about the traps potentially being less vicious than in the Saw films, so I’d advise anyone not into that kind of stuff to give this one a miss.

As to the quality of film, maybe there’s going to be an amazing ending/ twist that’s going to save it, but so far it’s very formulaic and clichéd. Chris Rock going by the numbers in his role and completely failing to convey any emotions, for me at least.

ETA: Turns out I also totally guessed who the villain was.


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well two thirds in and I was quite wrong about the traps potentially being less vicious than in the Saw films, so I’d advise anyone not into that kind of stuff to give this one a miss.
> 
> As to the quality of film, maybe there’s going to be an amazing ending/ twist that’s going to save it, but so far it’s very formulaic and clichéd. Chris Rock going by the numbers in his role and completely failing to convey any emotions, for me at least.
> 
> ETA: Turns out I also totally guessed who the villain was.


Chris Rock cannot act for love nor money


----------



## Reno (Dec 4, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Chris Rock cannot act for love nor money


He was really bad in this.

For me the main pleasure of the Saw sequels was, that how instead of a franchise like Friday the 13th, where every film is basically the same, Saw became this insanely intricate gore-soap opera with a recurring cast of characters to keep track of and some genuinely clever plot twists. You had to watch one after the other to make sense of the plot. As such Spiral wasn't that interesting to me. Because it featured a couple of movie stars, it looked more glossy and had a higher budget than the previous films, but it completely ignored the elaborate mythology. Some of the traps were still squirm inducing though.


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 4, 2021)

There's normally a breakout role for movie stars who've transitioned from another entertainment realm that gives them some leeway on subsequent dodgy performances. I can't point to one with Chris Rock. He was terrible in the latest Fargo too both in performance and presence.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 4, 2021)

I watched The Green Knight last night.  I kind of liked it, but a lot of it went over my head...  I'm guessing to get the most from it, you need to be familiar with the poem it's based on or have watched it at least a couple of times.


----------



## Reno (Dec 4, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I watched The Green Knight last night.  I kind of liked it, but a lot of it went over my head...  I'm guessing to get the most from it, you need to be familiar with the poem it's based on or have watched it at least a couple of times.


Wikipedia research on the poem helped making things clearer for me and it made me appreciate what changes the film made, to make the story work for a modern audience.

This essay is quite interesting:









						The Green Knight Unmakes a Classic—to Unsettling and Glorious Effect
					

I first encountered Sir Gawain in a college course on the quest narrative. The class fulfilled the English major’s pre-1800 literature course requirement, but it also met at 8 am. It is primarily a…




					lithub.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2021)

Reno said:


> Wikipedia research on the poem helped making things clearer for me and it made me appreciate what changes the film made, to make the story work for a modern audience.
> 
> This essay is quite interesting:
> 
> ...


An interesting essay indeed, especially as she knows the source material yet her impression of the film seems very similar to my own. 

I don't think there's anything I really disagree with. It is "stupendously gorgeous...the visual experience of this film...is consistently spectacular"; and it does feel "radical—and sometimes transcendent—in the current landscape of easy-to-watch entertainment and obvious moral play-by-plays".


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 4, 2021)

I watched Xtro tonight.  Hadn't seen it before.  In many ways a terrible and nonsensical film, yet there are some amazing effects/horror scenes.  I had the urge to stop it five minutes in, but I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 5, 2021)

This looks great, Dec 10th.









						Encounter review – Riz Ahmed shines in sophisticated alien-invasion thriller
					

Family road movie and sci-fi conspiracy merge in this subtle psychological drama from Beast director Michael Pearce




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I watched The Green Knight last night.  I kind of liked it, but a lot of it went over my head...  I'm guessing to get the most from it, you need to be familiar with the poem it's based on or have watched it at least a couple of times.


Read the Simon Armitage version. Incredible piece of work.




__





						Sir Gawain and the Green Knight » Simon Armitage | The Official Website
					






					www.simonarmitage.com


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 6, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Chris Rock cannot act for love nor money


Ruined that last season of Fargo for me.  And I like him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 6, 2021)

I watched The Green Knight last night and adored it. I am only vaguely familiar with the source material but I don't think that spoilt my enjoyment.
It looks absolutely beautiful. I like the "chapter" headings. I like that in the film. The giants....oh my! I thought it was all just so beautifully mysterious and magical and nonsensical and just rather wonderful.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 6, 2021)

I watched the first third of Green Knight and I like it so far.  Like 90% of modern films, it’s way too long and needs some decent editing, but I don’t single it out for that problem.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I watched the first third of Green Knight and I like it so far.  Like 90% of modern films, it’s way too long and needs some decent editing, but I don’t single it out for that problem.


For me, this is an instance where I think the pace is right. It felt right that it was long. I can't really explain myself but the fact that it was a bit drawn out seemed right for the story.
The time absolutely flew for me anyway as I was so absorbed in it.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

Its not new but its quietly fucking brilliant, documentary film called The Street.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> Its not new but its quietly fucking brilliant, documentary film called The Street.


Is that the one about Hackney? I missed that a couple of years ago at a film festival and missed out cos I thought I’d find it too hard to watch in a pandemic


----------



## nagapie (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> Its not new but its quietly fucking brilliant, documentary film called The Street.


Thanks. I will definitely watch this.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> Its not new but its quietly fucking brilliant, documentary film called The Street.



Aye, this is brilliant.


----------



## T & P (Dec 10, 2021)

As a teenage-oriented spy thriller series goes, S2 of Alex Rider is actually pretty watchable, even if you’re a grown up. Far, far better than the film from a few years ago anyway- and much better than S1.

Main villain is former Bond villain Toby Stephens, and the main character himself is somewhat unlikeable and moody, rather than the typical charming poster boy you would have expected the studio to cast to attract a bigger teenage audience. 

(Seeing as I’ve already stated this is a teenage-targeting show, do not blame me if  you watch this with your full-grown-up cap on and think it’s poor; though I myself am finding it more entertaining than a few of grown up shows of the genre)


----------



## stolinski (Dec 10, 2021)

just started inside edge, it looks just my kind of awful


----------



## stolinski (Dec 10, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Aye, this is brilliant.


agreed, sad but worth a watch for sure


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> Its not new but its quietly fucking brilliant, documentary film called The Street.



That's the Hoxton one right?

Even in the five or six years I've been visiting that road there's been so many changes


----------



## stolinski (Dec 10, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> That's the Hoxton one right?
> 
> Even in the five or six years I've been visiting that road there's been so many changes


yup


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 10, 2021)

Encounter is worth a watch.


----------



## T & P (Dec 10, 2021)

At the time of posting at least, I just watched my first ever 0% Rotten Tomatoes-rated film  : Killers Anonymous

I’m not going to vouch for its quality let alone recommend it because it’s laughably bad. But there are unquestionably far worse films out there with a RT score in the 20s and 30s % range. In any case it passed the time and was an adequate lowest common denominator fodder if one is prepared to watch that stuff in the first place.

Far more disturbing than the film’s quality is the question of what was Gary Oldman doing appearing in this film, and shortly after his Oscar-winning acclaimed performance In Darkest Hour to boot.


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2021)

Its because he's a hack who'll take whatever job they pay him to do


----------



## nagapie (Dec 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> Its not new but its quietly fucking brilliant, documentary film called The Street.


It was excellent, surprised I didn't know about it so thanks. Then watched New Town Utopia, which popped up in the related titles and which I think I've seen before but also excellent and worth a watch again.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 11, 2021)

New Stath movie up. Might give it a go tonight. Need something mindless and entertaining after a heavy night. 

Will report back. 

Also binged final series of Hanna last week. Very good.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 11, 2021)

I noticed Prime now has a Czech comedy by Milos Forman called 'The Firemen's Ball' which is one of my mum's favourites - I've never seen it, but think I will try to give it a watch.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> It was excellent, surprised I didn't know about it so thanks. Then watched New Town Utopia, which popped up in the related titles and which I think I've seen before but also excellent and worth a watch again.


Think I'll look at both of these - of personal and professional interest!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> New Stath movie up. Might give it a go tonight. Need something mindless and entertaining after a heavy night.


Is that the remake of French flick _Le Conyoyeur_? If so the original's great.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Is that the remake of French flick _Le Conyoyeur_? If so the original's great.



I don’t know tbh. Will have a look later when at laptop. Sounds promising though.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 11, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I noticed Prime now has a Czech comedy by Milos Forman called 'The Firemen's Ball' which is one of my mum's favourites - I've never seen it, but think I will try to give it a watch.


That’s brilliant news.  It’s his first film.  Then he went to the states (post Prague spring), made an absolute turkey (Taking Off) and then made Cuckoo’s Nest - one of the greatest films of all time.  But it all starts with Fireman’s Ball.


----------



## bananaquit (Dec 13, 2021)

I've just watched a film called A Bucket of Blood on amazon prime. Not well acquainted with Roger Corman kult klassics which it seems this one is, but it was much more enjoyable and well made than I expected. A 1959 satire/drama (?) about Beatniks.  I was laughing all the way through but I wasn't sure whether I was laughing at the things Corman would have wanted me to laugh at.

Edit: Just realised this is a colourised version of a black and white film. I wondered why the colours were so rich.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 13, 2021)

bimble said:


> Its not new but its quietly fucking brilliant, documentary film called The Street.


Thanks for recommendation - just watched. Brilliant and very sad.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

I unexpectedly enjoyed this gentle movie about a woman who does jigsaw puzzles. 

Plus  Kelly Macdonald  is a brilliant actress.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 18, 2021)

editor said:


> I unexpectedly enjoyed this gentle movie about a woman who does jigsaw puzzles.
> 
> Plus  Kelly Macdonald  is a brilliant actress.



Recommend this too, inoffensive and relaxing but still entertaining, ...enjoyed it.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Recommend this too, inoffensive and relaxing but still entertaining, ...enjoyed it.



We're watching it now (it's on pause for Strictly). Nice film.


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2021)

I just watched the latest Guy Ritchie film, *Wrath of Man*, which I guess Amazon has exclusive release rights for. It’s a crime heist action film starring Jason Statham, and for the first third it feels like your average by-the-numbers action film.

But then it does improve; the the storyline becomes non-linear, and there’s an effort to make the characters a bit more three dimensional. Also, suddenly it’s not all about Statham even if he remains the main protagonist. 

Still, regardless of whether you like him or hate him, you would usually expect a degree of flair and character richness from any Guy Ritchie movie. This is a very formulaic and dry effort from him, and ultimately it felt like a poor man’s Heat, but as a free new release film, you could do worse if you’re looking for mindless action drivel. Not terrible by any means imo.


----------



## Chz (Dec 19, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Recommend this too, inoffensive and relaxing but still entertaining, ...enjoyed it.


Another one of those films where no one ever turns on the lights in their house. I'm giving it a try, but finding Kelly's character annoying instead of endearing.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2021)

The Wailing (2016) - IMDb
					

The Wailing: Directed by Na Hong-jin. With Kwak Do-won, Jung-min Hwang, Jun Kunimura, Woo-hee Chun. Soon after a stranger arrives in a little village, a mysterious sickness starts spreading. A policeman, drawn into the incident, is forced to solve the mystery in order to save his daughter.




					www.imdb.com
				




The Wailing - Korean film by director I didn't know.

Starts off with two incompetent cops in a village trying investigate a series of murders. As film goes on it gets darker and darker. Some genuine scary moments. Particularly liked the way the first section of film leads one to think this is going to be comedy horror. But it goes down another path. 

Well shot in the Korean countryside and well acted. 

Not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2021)

Saint Maud (2019) - IMDb
					

Saint Maud: Directed by Rose Glass. With Morfydd Clark, Caoilfhionn Dunne, Jennifer Ehle, Marcus Hutton. A pious nurse becomes dangerously obsessed with saving the soul of her dying patient.




					www.imdb.com
				




Saint Maud - British horror film. Came out recently. Nurse gets a job caring for an ex ballet dancer who is now disabled and dying. 

Two great performances kept me gripped. Quite a surreal film. Some of it harking back to good old fashioned ghost story films. But still the film felt fresh and new. Not just tired old film cliches. 

Its more psychological than violent. The nurse becomes obsessed by God and some of film is seeing things from her point of view. So it's got a surreal edge to it. 

Its also a story of two needy people who are facing a crisis. One psychological one because they are nearing death.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2021)

Hyena (2014) - IMDb
					

Hyena: Directed by Gerard Johnson. With Peter Ferdinando, Stephen Graham, Neil Maskell, Elisa Lasowski. Good policing doesn't necessarily mean doing everything by the book. But as the business of crime in London turns to favour the Albanians and Turks, how does a "good" policeman survive?




					www.imdb.com
				




Hyena- violent British crime film. Really enjoyed this. Set in London showing the seedy side of London with great soundtrack. Well shot.

Corrupt cop life starts to unravel. Him and his team are supposed to be in the drugs squad. They spend most of their time getting off their faces and doing deals with local organised crime.

Then the Albanians turn up. Who don't play by the unwritten rules. Along with his team being investigated for corruption.

No good guys or redemption in this film. Goes along at hundred miles an hour. 

The cop spends next days trying to avert disaster.

Extremely violent and plenty of bad language. Great Brit thriller.

By end of film I almost felt sorry for him.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 20, 2021)

Well, I've done a search on this thread and I simply cannot believe that there's NO mention of the "coming soon" Amazon Original "Jack FUCKING REACHER" series

So far there's one trailer for it, and whilst I really like Tom Cruise in the films there's no getting away from the fact that I'm 1cm taller than Cruise (170 Vs 171cm) and I'm not a giant amongst men

The chap in the Amazon series definitely seem to fit the bill height wise and the trailer was lookin' good


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 20, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Well, I've done a search on this thread and I simply cannot believe that there's NO mention of the "coming soon" Amazon Original "Jack FUCKING REACHER" series
> 
> So far there's one trailer for it, and whilst I really like Tom Cruise in the films there's no getting away from the fact that I'm 1cm taller than Cruise (170 Vs 171cm) and I'm not a giant amongst men
> 
> The chap in the Amazon series definitely seem to fit the bill height wise and the trailer was lookin' good



Was given a few Jack Reacher books recently. Are they a decent series?


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2021)

Unless it’s a reboot, I’m sure I remember seeing and indeed giving a try to S1 on Amazon a couple of years ago. Seems to have good ratings but we didn’t really get into it within the first couple of episodes, and abandoned it. Wasn’t bad but still felt a bit slow and not gripping enough to let us craving for the next episode.


----------



## Ranu (Dec 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> Unless it’s a reboot, I’m sure I remember seeing and indeed giving a try to S1 on Amazon a couple of years ago. Seems to have good ratings but we didn’t really get into it within the first couple of episodes, and abandoned it. Wasn’t bad but still felt a bit slow and not gripping enough to let us craving for the next episode.



Reacher isn't a reboot and hasn't been released yet.  You might be thinking of Jack Ryan, also on Amazon.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2021)

Jack Ryan had two series too. I actually liked series one. Series two wasn’t as good


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Was given a few Jack Reacher books recently. Are they a decent series?


I love them. They are undemanding, formulaic, OK'ly written, good guy wins - bad guy looses, tat. Exactly what I want from a book. YMMV


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2021)

Brand new film *Being the Ricardos* has just dropped. A biographical drama about _I Love Lucy_ stars Lucille Ball and her screen & real life husband.

Not fantastic or particularly riveting, but still decent and certainly watchable imo. A very solid cast indeed as well.

My biggest bug with it wasn’t anything to do with the plot, production, or acting, but with the makeup/ prosthetics they slapped on Nicole Kidman’s face. A very weird, porcelain doll-like doll that feels as OTT as unconvincing. Certainly when she’s playing her off screen. Much more natural and convincing look when she’s recreating the show’s scenes.

Anyway, not bad enough to spoil it. 6/10 overall for me, certainly made more attractive by the fact that it came out in the cinemas just ten days ago and you feel you’re getting a bargain by being able to watch it so soon after. I wouldn’t have wanted to spend money to watch it at a cinema though.


----------



## Iona56 (Dec 21, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Well, I've done a search on this thread and I simply cannot believe that there's NO mention of the "coming soon" Amazon Original "Jack FUCKING REACHER" series
> 
> So far there's one trailer for it, and whilst I really like Tom Cruise in the films there's no getting away from the fact that I'm 1cm taller than Cruise (170 Vs 171cm) and I'm not a giant amongst men
> 
> The chap in the Amazon series definitely seem to fit the bill height wise and the trailer was lookin' good


Is this a new one or the original? Tom cruise was a quite crap jack reacher. But the series was ok and while it isn't like the books and Tom cruise just isn't reacher, it's watchable


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Brand new film *Being the Ricardos* has just dropped. A biographical drama about _I Love Lucy_ stars Lucille Ball and her screen & real life husband.
> 
> Not fantastic or particularly riveting, but still decent and certainly watchable imo. A very solid cast indeed as well.
> 
> ...


Like many female Hollywood stars of her era, Lucille Ball basically had her face painted on when in character as "Lucille Ball" and she looked very different without make-up, so that's accurate.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 22, 2021)

Iona56 said:


> Is this a new one or the original? Tom cruise was a quite crap jack reacher. But the series was ok and while it isn't like the books and Tom cruise just isn't reacher, it's watchable


As far as I'm aware this a brand new series, not to be mistaken with the, also on Amazon, Jack Ryan which is now in its second series I believe and the two Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher films


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Brand new film *Being the Ricardos* has just dropped. A biographical drama about _I Love Lucy_ stars Lucille Ball and her screen & real life husband.
> 
> Not fantastic or particularly riveting, but still decent and certainly watchable imo. A very solid cast indeed as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting story, though I would far far far rather see a good documentary about it than a film adaptation. 
I reckon it could have lent itself to an American splendour style film. . . . Or maybe I think I would have liked to see in character Kidman talking Lucy style to the camera, narrating parts of her own bio pic.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 23, 2021)

That LCD Soundsystem Holiday Special is up.  Will watch later.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 23, 2021)

bimble said:


> Its not new but its quietly fucking brilliant, documentary film called The Street.


Just watching this now, definitely worth a viewing.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 23, 2021)

Wouldn’t call this a recommendation, but I watched the 2016 version of Suicide Squad last night, and while clearly no masterpiece, and while a lot of things make no sense, it’s fairly enjoyable dumb fun.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Wouldn’t call this a recommendation, but I watched the 2016 version of Suicide Squad last night, and while clearly no masterpiece, and while a lot of things make no sense, it’s fairly enjoyable dumb fun.


If it had a completely different plot that meant the last 30 minutes didn’t involve the need to stop generic blue lasers going into the sky, it might even have been quite good.  The characterisations were fun and Harley‘s bombastic OTT-ness was spot on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2021)

kabbes said:


> If it had a completely different plot that meant the last 30 minutes didn’t involve the need to stop generic blue lasers going into the sky, it might even have been quite good.  The characterisations were fun and Harley‘s bombastic OTT-ness was spot on.


The end is a snooze fest, but the beginning is a mess. Some almost fun bits in the middle, but they really needed to not have the script being a complete load of nonsense from the ground up. The only good idea in it is 'quirky expendable villains get sent in a situation they will probably not survive in exchange for a reduction in their sentence'.  Just slap a plot around that, with some wacky dialogue and a few set pieces. I really don't know how they screwed it up so badly.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Dec 23, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Hyena (2014) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Hyena: Directed by Gerard Johnson. With Peter Ferdinando, Stephen Graham, Neil Maskell, Elisa Lasowski. Good policing doesn't necessarily mean doing everything by the book. But as the business of crime in London turns to favour the Albanians and Turks, how does a "good" policeman survive?
> ...


Enjoyed this a lot, was well done and didn’t go cheesy London gangster. Good acting and nicely convincing seedy London.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The end is a snooze fest, but the beginning is a mess. Some almost fun bits in the middle, but they really needed to not have the script being a complete load of nonsense from the ground up. The only good idea in it is 'quirky expendable villains get sent in a situation they will probably not survive in exchange for a reduction in their sentence'.  Just slap a plot around that, with some wacky dialogue and a few set pieces. I really don't know how they screwed it up so badly.



I think it helps if you go into it expecting something really bad.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The end is a snooze fest, but the beginning is a mess. Some almost fun bits in the middle, but they really needed to not have the script being a complete load of nonsense from the ground up. The only good idea in it is 'quirky expendable villains get sent in a situation they will probably not survive in exchange for a reduction in their sentence'.  Just slap a plot around that, with some wacky dialogue and a few set pieces. I really don't know how they screwed it up so badly.


I wonder if it failed because they didn’t try hard enough to make it an ensemble piece, though - rather than focus too heavily on Will Smith’s sob story character and Harley’s charmIng persona and Joker thing.  

I’d’ve liked to see more of some of the others.  And actually, the whole thing would probably have done very well as a 10 episode series.


----------



## Reno (Dec 23, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I wonder if it failed because they didn’t try hard enough to make it an ensemble piece, though - rather than focus too heavily on Will Smith’s sob story character and Harley’s charmIng persona and Joker thing.
> 
> I’d’ve liked to see more of some of the others.  And actually, the whole thing would probably have done very well as a 10 episode series.


It worked very well this year as *The* Suicide Squad. All it needed was a good director and a decent script.


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2021)

Reno said:


> It worked very well this year as *The* Suicide Squad. All it needed was a good director and a decent script.


The Suicide Squad is not only much better and funnier than the 2016 effort, is a great and highly enjoyable film, period. Will watch  again the moment it becomes available on Sky Cinema.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 27, 2021)

Encounter is very good.

(Make sure you watch the right one: there are other films called Encounter and The Encounter.)

"A decorated marine goes on a rescue mission to save his two you sons from an unhuman threat. As their journey takes them in increasingly dangerous directions, the boys will need to leave their childhoods behind."

Riz Ahmed is very good as the father of the two boys, and the young lads who play his sons are very good too.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 27, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Saint Maud (2019) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Saint Maud: Directed by Rose Glass. With Morfydd Clark, Caoilfhionn Dunne, Jennifer Ehle, Marcus Hutton. A pious nurse becomes dangerously obsessed with saving the soul of her dying patient.
> ...


Brilliant film that


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 29, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We watched _Parasite _at the weekend. It's an acclaimed Korean black comedy/thriller about a poor family who insinuate themselves into the lives of a rich family. Very funny in places and quite entertaining but gets very dark in the second half. I read the reviews afterwards and they're all about the film being metaphorical and meaningful, which is probably a bit too highbrow for me as far as films are concerned, but it's a good watch.



Yep agree. Watched this last night. Well worth a watch. Is this 'a thing' with Korean stuff? Comedic then dark? Have just seen the first episode of Squid Game and that was...comedic then dark.

Anyway, recommended, though it's been out 2 years so you've probably all seen it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Yep agree. Watched this last night. Well worth a watch. Is this 'a thing' with Korean stuff? Comedic then dark? Have just seen the first episode of Squid Game and that was...comedic then dark.
> 
> Anyway, recommended, though it's been out 2 years so you've probably all seen it.


It's a great film. Pretty twisted. Liked the way it showed the differences between class and the use of the elevation to show this. Good film.


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Yep agree. Watched this last night. Well worth a watch. Is this 'a thing' with Korean stuff? Comedic then dark? Have just seen the first episode of Squid Game and that was...comedic then dark.
> 
> Anyway, recommended, though it's been out 2 years so you've probably all seen it.


More than comedic then dark for the sake of it, they are more of a commentary on the significant socioeconomic inequality that exists in South Korea. Or so everyone says anyway.

Apparently that was also the case for the immensely popular Gangnam Style song. Which most non-Koreans took as just a meaningless catchy pop song, but being a fierce denouncement of middle class consumerism in South Korea to those who speak the language.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Yep agree. Watched this last night. Well worth a watch. Is this 'a thing' with Korean stuff? Comedic then dark? Have just seen the first episode of Squid Game and that was...comedic then dark.
> 
> Anyway, recommended, though it's been out 2 years so you've probably all seen it.



Not seen it because no English subtitles on it yet.

It's not really a thing but the tone can change in some films like Welcome to Dongmakgol, or remain dark in OldBoy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Yep agree. Watched this last night. Well worth a watch. Is this 'a thing' with Korean stuff? Comedic then dark? Have just seen the first episode of Squid Game and that was...comedic then dark.
> 
> Anyway, recommended, though it's been out 2 years so you've probably all seen it.


If you like comedic, tragic, dark and Korean then I can recommend . . . 

3 Iron - Kim Ki Duk
Sympathy for Mr Vengeance - Park Chan Wook

Actually Kim Ki Duk and Park Chan Wook both have many many films under their belt that are Parasite level good.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 2, 2022)

The American Friend (1977) - IMDb
					

The American Friend: Directed by Wim Wenders. With Dennis Hopper, Bruno Ganz, Lisa Kreuzer, Gérard Blain. Tom Ripley, who deals in forged art, suggests a picture framer he knows would make a good hit man.




					www.imdb.com
				




The American Friend.

Found this on Prime. Wim Wenders film I've never seen.

Features a young Dennis Hopper and Bruno Ganz.

This is Wenders take on Ripley novel. I've never read the novels. Feel I should read one. Which is best?

This is off beat laid back take. Its quite odd in a way I liked. Didn't feel that violent. Whilst there was a lot of talking a lot of it was the settings people were placed in. In a way it was a gentle film. Despite the subject matter.

I particularly liked the way it felt surreal. The settings appeared normal but it didn't feel like it. Not sure how Wenders did this. I've never warmed to Wenders but everytime I see one of his films I like them. I was glad I gave this film a chance.

I found Hopper quite restrained in this film. It was excellent performance by him as Ripley.

Its well worth a look. Searching around and its possible to find some good films on Prime.


----------



## Reno (Jan 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> The American Friend (1977) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The American Friend: Directed by Wim Wenders. With Dennis Hopper, Bruno Ganz, Lisa Kreuzer, Gérard Blain. Tom Ripley, who deals in forged art, suggests a picture framer he knows would make a good hit man.
> ...



My favourite Wender's film together with Kings of the Road. I think he went downhill from there.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> This is Wenders take on Ripley novel. I've never read the novels. Feel I should read one. Which is best?



The Talented Mr Ripley, according to Mrs S.


----------



## belboid (Jan 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> The American Friend (1977) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The American Friend: Directed by Wim Wenders. With Dennis Hopper, Bruno Ganz, Lisa Kreuzer, Gérard Blain. Tom Ripley, who deals in forged art, suggests a picture framer he knows would make a good hit man.
> ...


Read the novels in order, Talented is definitely the best but they’re all decent.  I think there are a few more PH adaptions on prime, a marvellously filmic writer


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

Has anyone watched anything on IMDb yet? The ‘with ads’ caveat has put me off so far.
I imagine they’re like every ten minutes or so


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone watched anything on IMDb yet? The ‘with ads’ caveat has put me off so far.
> I imagine they’re like every ten minutes or so



I always watch through the PS4 and I’m not sure they’ve updated it to make it work with it yet.  I also had a few concerns about ad frequency, especially seeing what has happened to YouTube.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone watched anything on IMDb yet? The ‘with ads’ caveat has put me off so far.
> I imagine they’re like every ten minutes or so


It's basically like watching a film on ITV, it's fine for what it is, plenty of familiar fare 👍


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's basically like watching a film on ITV, it's fine for what it is, plenty of familiar fare 👍


The itv4 of streaming platforms?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's basically like watching a film on ITV, it's fine for what it is, plenty of familiar fare 👍



Nice, I just checked and the PS4 supports it now.

Edit:  also, on spec it looks nothing like free Spotify- looks like no more than the ads you might get on ITV.  There’s a chunk of almost an hour with no ads.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> The itv4 of streaming platforms?


Well, I've watched Old Faithfuls on there, but also more left field stuff like Alice Lowe's _Prevenge_, so there is a breadth of stuff there.

Some of it is stuff that was previously on the main Prime list, or Netflix, but I'd say overall the general quality is better than main Prime (where there are vast seams of batshit loony conspiracy theorist docs and terrible no-name actioners).

On your phone it functions like one of the add-on channels, only without additional payment, on your telly there's a separate app.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

Why do I never see batshit conspiracy theorists docs? I just get the big hitters pushed at me, or ones that they think i might like.
It’s almost as if someone is trying to prevent me from watching them….


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do I never see batshit conspiracy theorists docs? I just get the big hitters pushed at me, or ones that they think i might like.
> It’s almost as if someone is trying to prevent me from watching them….


I have scrolled a long way, but they are there - particularly if you go through war movies until you hit the 'swastika background' tranche of stuff


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

I see a lot of those kinds of things on Netflix - esp food ‘documentaries’ with blatant agendas


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do I never see batshit conspiracy theorists docs? I just get the big hitters pushed at me, or ones that they think i might like.
> It’s almost as if someone is trying to prevent me from watching them….



They’re onto you, man.
Choose your dentist carefully.


----------



## Chz (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone watched anything on IMDb yet? The ‘with ads’ caveat has put me off so far.
> I imagine they’re like every ten minutes or so


I was halfway through watching _Dark Matter_, which was already available on Amazon ad-free. Then they changed it to IMDb-TV and now I get to watch the same thing, but with ads.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 7, 2022)

Watched Jabberwocky ( 1977) .I am particularly susceptible to Pythonesque comedy so i adored it but can honestly say there were so many long dead comedians in it I lost count.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 12, 2022)

The Vast of Night.

Low budget sci fi, great cinematography, score and relatively unknown cast.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 14, 2022)

The Toll.

Didn't know I wanted to see Tyres hanging out in Wales but loved it


----------



## dessiato (Jan 14, 2022)

Anyone watched Legends? Is it as good as it looks in the trailers?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2022)

Jonny Depp in 'The Professor' 
Total shite.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Jonny Depp in 'The Professor'
> Total shite.


I find it impossible to even look at Johnny Depp these days never mind watch a whole film with him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I find it impossible to even look at Johnny Depp these days never mind watch a whole film with him.


In this film he shows himself to be an utterly terrible actor. At the very least, an actor who couldn't pick a decent script. This film looks like it was written to give a drunk a job with a plausible reason for him to turn up drunk everyday. Even when (I think?) He's not supposed to be drunk, he clearly is.
The end is so flipping lame, it's like a 15 year emos poetry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> In this film he shows himself to be an utterly terrible actor. At the very least, an actor who couldn't pick a decent script. This film looks like it was written to give a drunk a job with a plausible reason for him to turn up drunk everyday. Even when (I think?) He's not supposed to be drunk, he clearly is.
> The end is so flipping lame, it's like a 15 year emos poetry.


It's a long time since this eh?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I find it impossible to even look at Johnny Depp these days never mind watch a whole film with him.


Same. Nothing but contempt for him now. That bloody Sauvage advert is hideously embarassing for him too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 15, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Same. Nothing but contempt for him now. That bloody Sauvage advert is hideously embarassing for him too.


It's absolutely awful isn't it?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's absolutely awful isn't it?


Aye. Can't believe he seems to be so into that image. Absolute wanker.


----------



## Chz (Jan 16, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Same. Nothing but contempt for him now. That bloody Sauvage advert is hideously embarassing for him too.


Nah, I love it because we all just giggle and yell "Sausage!" at the screen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2022)

I recommend you don't watch. . . . 
Hotel Transformainia. 

Yes I know it's a kids film, but it doesn't have to be this bad, other kids films prove that. 
I'm not a flimmaking expert, so when I can see multiple fundamental plot problems from the ground up that could have easily been addressed, I just can't understand how so many people, making such an expensive film didn't just sort it out. It's infuriating because it's just so lazy.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2022)

Chz said:


> Nah, I love it because we all just giggle and yell "Sausage!" at the screen.


I am totally gonna do that next time I see it


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 17, 2022)

Hero.

The story of Ulric Cross, the RAF's most decorated black flyer of WW2, who became a successful lawyer and High Court Judge after the war.

Brilliant.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 17, 2022)

Watched *The Tender Bar* last night with our Narnia. It was gushy but quite good and alright for a Sunday night, Mrs really liked it.


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2022)

What I want to know is, when the fuck will S3 of The Boys finally air?_ _


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> What I want to know is, when the fuck will S3 of The Boys finally air?__


June 3


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2022)

I care a lot. 

Good, and interesting too. Takes your sympathies on a journey and you wonder who in hell you are actually rooting for. I wasn't 100% on board with the montage end but I am not sure what I would have done instead. There were a couple of moments when I was watching where I thought it would just be fun to end abruptly rather than take the usual route. 

But yes, recommended. Something different from the usual trash.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2022)

Seven Stages to Achieve Eternal Bliss by Passing Through the Gateway Chosen by the Holy Storsh​








						Seven Stages to Achieve Eternal Bliss by Passing Through the Gateway Chosen by the Holy Storsh (2018) - IMDb
					

Seven Stages to Achieve Eternal Bliss by Passing Through the Gateway Chosen by the Holy Storsh: Directed by Vivieno Caldinelli. With Taika Waititi, Rhea Seehorn, Kate Micucci, Matt Jones. A small-town couple finds the perfect apartment in the big city, except there's one catch: the apartment is...




					www.imdb.com
				



Something different, and though not 'amazing' it was entertaining enough. 
Loads of cameos including Maria Blanford and Taika Waititi.


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 23, 2022)

We‘ve been watching “Fernando”, which follows racing driver Fernando Alonso as he competes in the Le Mans 24 hour race, Indy 500, Paris Dakar rally and then in series 2 returns to formula one with the Renault team.

Might not interest anyone who’s not into motorsports, but it’s a good behind the scenes look at the challenges he sets himself. Just don’t watch it with dubbed English soundtrack.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2022)

Watched 

Joker - 
Basically a 30 minute character piece stretched out to the length of a film. Would have been alright maybe if the reason for him appearing on the telly had been more logical or at least a smoother transition. Took me three false starts to actually sit all the way through it. 

The Night Before  - 
Same old Seth Rogen buddy comedy bollocks by numbers. Just about watchable, but I'm bored of this shite now. 

Jexi - 
So bad I couldn't finish it. How did they get so many of the bigger names to cameo? 

Timer - 
Even worse. Didn't get as far as I did with Jexi. Another sci-fi romance thing with flawed internal logic and vapid characters. 

The Protege - 
I like Maggie Q, but after a fairly decent, but rather run of the mill action flick set up, it just became a bore. Couldn't finish it. 

Coma - 
Fucking stupid premise that could have been good with some tweaks.  Unwatchable trash. Didn't finish it. 

Life of Pi
Enjoyable


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Coma -
> Fucking stupid premise that could have been good with some tweaks.  Unwatchable trash. Didn't finish it.



1978, 2012 or 2019?


----------



## Reno (Jan 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> 1978, 2012 or 2019?


Love the 1978 one !


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2022)

Reno said:


> Love the 1978 one !


Yes, a proper 70s corporate conspiracy/medical horror thriller 👍


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched
> 
> Joker -
> Basically a 30 minute character piece stretched out to the length of a film. Would have been alright maybe if the reason for him appearing on the telly had been more logical or at least a smoother transition. Took me three false starts to actually sit all the way through it.
> ...


I thought Joker was nothing less than very good indeed. The kind of arthouse film you really appreciate but have no particular desire to ever watch again, but certainly not bad because of it, anymore than plenty of other similar acclaimed films I liked but will never watch again.

I wouldn’t give it anything lower than 7/10 myself from a cinematography value standpoint. Extra points awarded due to it being a big budget superhero genre film that dared to be as different from the mainstream films of the genre as imaginable, in fact.

I can imagine a teenager hooked on Marvel
and DC fodder going to the cinema and finding this utterly disappointing, but then this is a superhero film only in name.


----------



## Reno (Jan 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> I thought Joker was nothing less than very good indeed. The kind of arthouse film you really appreciate but have no particular desire to ever watch again, but certainly not bad because of it, anymore than plenty of other similar acclaimed films I liked but will never watch again.
> 
> I wouldn’t give it anything lower than 7/10 myself from a cinematography value standpoint. Extra points awarded due to it being a big budget superhero genre film that dared to be as different from the mainstream films of the genre as imaginable, in fact.
> 
> ...


arthouse film ?


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2022)

Reno said:


> arthouse film ?


Well, within the remit of superhero genre films anyway, if you get my drift.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> I thought Joker was nothing less than very good indeed. The kind of arthouse film you really appreciate but have no particular desire to ever watch again, but certainly not bad because of it, anymore than plenty of other similar acclaimed films I liked but will never watch again.
> 
> I wouldn’t give it anything lower than 7/10 myself from a cinematography value standpoint. Extra points awarded due to it being a big budget superhero genre film that dared to be as different from the mainstream films of the genre as imaginable, in fact.
> 
> ...


I think you are right about it being a good thing that it was daring to be different. I think it was well filmed and had good performances. I preferred it (by a long way) to ALL the DC films I have seen, and probably most marvel. It had an arthouse look, but it wasn't art house, it was just pretend. 
One of the biggest problems was that the story wasn't actually all that good. All it's power still hung on you knowing what batman is and who the joker is, and that it was a joker origin story. The 'king of comedy' style flip didn't work well at all, and I didn't believe or feel involved in the 'clown' movement in the city. 
Yes it was a daring take on the superhero genre (which should be encouraged/praised) with a great performance, but beyond that it's not a great film at all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2022)

Reno said:


> Love the 1978 one !
> 
> View attachment 307155


Ooh, that already looks good!
I saw some modern CGI battle one. Seemed like it had a interesting set up, but just became a battle quest film with a shite premise for the films 'magical world'.


----------



## T & P (Jan 28, 2022)

*The Legend of Vox Machina.* An adult animation action fantasy series. First episode is fucking brilliant and very funny.
(ETA there’s also drama and death and violence though)

Massive reviews so far as well. Recommended


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> *The Legend of Vox Machina.* An adult animation action fantasy series. First episode is fucking brilliant and very funny.
> (ETA there’s also drama and death and violence though)
> 
> Massive reviews so far as well. Recommended


----------



## T & P (Jan 28, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


>



I’d that what this is based on? I don’t know the first thing about D&D so wouldn’t know. 

The first two episodes probably have more ‘fucks’ than Pulp Fiction, so a kiddies or nerdy teenage show this ain’t…


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’d that what this is based on? I don’t know the first thing about D&D so wouldn’t know.
> 
> The first two episodes probably have more ‘fucks’ than Pulp Fiction, so a kiddies or nerdy teenage show this ain’t…


Sorry, I meant to add some words to that post .
 "Reminds me of this" or somesuch.

I have to say that swearing in cartoons like this is a bugbear of mine. It looks and sounds really forced and out of place. Maybe it's an overhang of me being against the 80s/90s anime dubs being crammed full of swearing that doesn't appear in the original, just so they would get 18 ratings and appear to be 'adult animation'. 

I flipped through a bit of the above and wasn't mad impressed, but I'll give it a proper go later when I'm washing up. I didn't like invincible.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 28, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sorry, I meant to add some words to that post .
> "Reminds me of this" or somesuch.
> 
> I have to say that swearing in cartoons like this is a bugbear of mine. It looks and sounds really forced and out of place. Maybe it's an overhang of me being against the 80s/90s anime dubs being crammed full of swearing that doesn't appear in the original, just so they would get 18 ratings and appear to be 'adult animation'.
> ...



Does swearing upset you? Invincible was fucking excellent, btw


----------



## T & P (Jan 28, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sorry, I meant to add some words to that post .
> "Reminds me of this" or somesuch.
> 
> I have to say that swearing in cartoons like this is a bugbear of mine. It looks and sounds really forced and out of place. Maybe it's an overhang of me being against the 80s/90s anime dubs being crammed full of swearing that doesn't appear in the original, just so they would get 18 ratings and appear to be 'adult animation'.
> ...


Think a fucked up version of Guardians of the Galaxy set in a D&D fantasy world. This is a bunch of antiheroes never far from debauchery, drinking, sex, violence, and gallows humour- I’d say a lack of swearing would have been more objectionable, or at least against type. It doesn’t get in the way of the story anyway.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> Think a fucked up version of Guardians of the Galaxy set in a D&D fantasy world. This is a bunch of antiheroes never far from debauchery, drinking, sex, violence, and gallows humour- I’d say a lack of swearing would have been more objectionable, or at least against type. It doesn’t get in the way of the story anyway.



Sometimes it works, sometimes not. The swearing. Not Anime, obvs, but something likeTorchwood, for example. Supposedly adult content just meant shagging and lots of effing and blinding. It didn't offend, just came across as a bit silly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2022)

T & P said:


> Think a fucked up version of Guardians of the Galaxy set in a D&D fantasy world. This is a bunch of antiheroes never far from debauchery, drinking, sex, violence, and gallows humour- I’d say a lack of swearing would have been more objectionable, or at least against type. It doesn’t get in the way of the story anyway.


I don't remember the guardians of the galaxy having to swear. It always sounds like a desperate attempt to 'adult up' a show. I understand it in things like solar opposites where it comes across as unessential but at least  more natural and fitting. From the bits I've seen in this show it is forced, unnecessary, and cringeworthy.
I should probably watch a whole episode before taking a dump on it though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Think a fucked up version of Guardians of the Galaxy set in a D&D fantasy world. This is a bunch of antiheroes never far from debauchery, drinking, sex, violence, and gallows humour- I’d say a lack of swearing would have been more objectionable, or at least against type. It doesn’t get in the way of the story anyway.



OK I watched a whole episode this morning instead of just flipping through. 
As a kids show it's not 'terrible' but it's clearly not aimed at kids because of the violence and swearing. There is absolutely nothing in in the story that elevates it above a MOR children's hero quest show. The D&D I posted above is not far off a good example (except it's only the shield guy that ever makes the quips). Reminds me of early 90s anime aimed at a 12-14 audience but with forced swears and gore. All the swearing could be lost with zero detriment  to the feel/plot, in fact i'd argue that it's inclusion is more childish. The more graphic violence serves a purpose, but could easily be curbed without too much effort to make this a PG affair. 
My biggest problem is the story, it's not set up in any grown up way, it's all there, all at once, like a saturday morning kids cartoon (or the opening of the D&D cartoon I posted). Development and mystery over three episodes might have been the more adult approach.  
In short. I don't think I like it, but I don't think kids will like it either.


----------



## Anju (Jan 30, 2022)

Just finished My Heroic Husband. It's a Chinese comedy drama along the lines of A Connecticut Yankee In King Arthur's Court / Black Knight. Great for a hangover day binge or if you just fancy something nice to watch. A bit of comedy, light intrigue and A-Team level violence. Never seen so many people in a sword battle get knocked out rather than slashed and stabbed to death. Unfortunately subtitles are rubbish, though I think it's available on YouTube with better version of subtitles. Takes half the first episode to get going.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2022)

Doctor Sleep.

At 2.5 hours, and based on a Stephen King novel, I was initially reluctant, thinking it would be loads of filler, but no - it was actually quite good. I wasn't bored at any time, no filler at all, and a really engaging sequel to The Shining.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2022)

Freaks

1932 classic about a power imbalance between circus performers. Apparently, irl, the actors who played the performers were segregated from other actors and film crew.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Freaks
> 
> 1932 classic about a power imbalance between circus performers. Apparently, irl, the actors who played the performers were segregated from other actors and film crew.


Watch this instead of the recent Nightmare Alley


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 2, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Doctor Sleep.
> 
> At 2.5 hours, and based on a Stephen King novel, I was initially reluctant, thinking it would be loads of filler, but no - it was actually quite good. I wasn't bored at any time, no filler at all, and a really engaging sequel to The Shining.


I have one more day of prime and started this today (had to stop for work). It is far far better than I imagined. It is a different beast and treated as such. 
Did you watch the theatrical one or the directors cut (I'm doing the directors cut).


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have one more day of prime and started this today (had to stop for work). It is far far better than I imagined. It is a different beast and treated as such.
> Did you watch the theatrical one or the directors cut (I'm doing the directors cut).


Yeh, it's well decent innit? I didn't watch the director's cut I'm afraid, just the 'normal' one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 2, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, it's well decent innit? I didn't watch the director's cut I'm afraid, just the 'normal' one.


I've not finished.
It's certainly a LOT better than anything else I've seen on prime recently.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 2, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, it's well decent innit? I didn't watch the director's cut I'm afraid, just the 'normal' one.


Finished. 
Just checked, the directors cut is 30 minutes longer. Didn't seem crazy long at all. I wonder what was different. 
Steven king didn't like the original, and watching this (I've not read the book but) I think I can see why. 

Not amazing but not at all terrible. I didn't like the baddies. Seemed like they were in a different film (near dark probably).


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2022)

I liked it too. There are some differences with the book regarding events and the eventual fate of a few characters, but that doesn’t spoil things for those who have read the novel.


----------



## Reno (Feb 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> I liked it too. There are some differences with the book regarding events and the eventual fate of a few characters, but that doesn’t spoil things for those who have read the novel.


That's because the film of Doctor Sleep brings events in-line with Kubrick's adaptation of The Shining, which changed the fates of characters and The Overlook


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Finished.
> Just checked, the directors cut is 30 minutes longer. Didn't seem crazy long at all. I wonder what was different.
> Steven king didn't like the original, and watching this (I've not read the book but) I think I can see why.
> 
> Not amazing but not at all terrible. I didn't like the baddies. Seemed like they were in a different film (near dark probably).


For me the silly villains are why the plot of Doctor Sleep doesn't really work, unlike the primal horror of a father turning against his family, I didn't care about "shining vampires". King may not have liked what Kubrick did with The Shining but Doctor Sleep felt to me like King reclaiming his intellectual property, while not having that interesting a continuation up his sleeve. The film Doctor Sleep is as good an adaptation as could have been made of an unnecessary novel and the most interesting moments of the film are where it lines up with Kubrick's The Shining.

Fun fact, in Germany they retitled this Doctor Sleeps, probably being under the impression that it's about a snoozing health care professional.


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2022)

Reno said:


> That's because the film of Doct or Sleep brings events in-line with Kubrick's adaptation of The Shining, which changed the fates of characters and The Overlook
> 
> For me the silly villains are why the plot of Doctor Sleep doesn't really work, unlike the primal horror of a father turning against his family, I didn't care about "shining vampires". King may not have liked what Kubrick did with The Shining but Doctor Sleep felt to me like King reclaiming his intellectual property, while not having that interesting a continuation up his sleeve. The film Doctor Sleep is as good an adaptation as could have been made of an unnecessary novel and the most interesting moments of the film are where it lines up with Kubrick's The Shining.
> 
> Fun fact, in Germany they retitled this Doctor Sleeps, probably being under the impression that it's about a snoozing health care professional.


Whereas I can understand King’s profound dislike of Kubrick’s film adaptation, I reckon he’s probably less hostile towards it today than four decades ago- or at least acknowledges what a great film it is regardless of the lack of faithfulness to some fundamental aspects of the book. 

I wouldn’t mind seeing a well written and cast remake of The Shining that follows the book as King intended, though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 3, 2022)

T & P said:


> Whereas I can understand King’s profound dislike of Kubrick’s film adaptation, I reckon he’s probably less hostile towards it today than four decades ago- or at least acknowledges what a great film it is regardless of the lack of faithfulness to some fundamental aspects of the book.
> 
> I wouldn’t mind seeing a well written and cast remake of The Shining that follows the book as King intended, though.



There was a mini-series in the 90s, iirc


----------



## Reno (Feb 3, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> There was a mini-series in the 90s, iirc


It was pretty bad because it was directed by the spectacularly untalented Mick Garris, a chum of Stephen King's who made several terrible films and mini series based on his work. It sticks closer to the novel than the film but isn't as faithful as King claimed due to restrictions posed by 90s network television and it shies away from the most scary and violent elements.

I'd be up for a new and more faithful adaptation of the novel, which I still think is the best thing Stephen King has written. A new Salem's Lot is coming out this year, hopefully it will turn out better than recent remakes of Pet Sematary and The Stand.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2022)

Reno said:


> That's because the film of Doctor Sleep brings events in-line with Kubrick's adaptation of The Shining, which changed the fates of characters and The Overlook
> 
> For me the silly villains are why the plot of Doctor Sleep doesn't really work, unlike the primal horror of a father turning against his family, I didn't care about "shining vampires". King may not have liked what Kubrick did with The Shining but Doctor Sleep felt to me like King reclaiming his intellectual property, while not having that interesting a continuation up his sleeve. The film Doctor Sleep is as good an adaptation as could have been made of an unnecessary novel and the most interesting moments of the film are where it lines up with Kubrick's The Shining.
> 
> Fun fact, in Germany they retitled this Doctor Sleeps, probably being under the impression that it's about a snoozing health care professional.


Yes well put.
Even though I knew it was an adaptation I for some reason blamed the film for the shine vamps. I wonder if anything else could have been done. Seeing them less? Knowing less about them? At the beginning they are a bit creepy when you only see them appealing in the distance "don't worry about them, they are with me". They look like normal people. They could be anyone anywhere, body snatchers scary. Then you see them on the road and the magic is lost. They are not untouchable mysterious evil. 
Why does the 15 year old who seeks revenge on pedophiles so easily and eagerly switch to a hateful child murderer?
It was a good jaunt, and as usual, I'm only mad at it for missing the mark.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Finished.
> Just checked, the directors cut is 30 minutes longer. Didn't seem crazy long at all. I wonder what was different.
> Steven king didn't like the original, and watching this (I've not read the book but) I think I can see why.
> 
> Not amazing but not at all terrible. I didn't like the baddies. Seemed like they were in a different film (near dark probably).


Here's an article I read yesterday about the differences:









						Doctor Sleep Director's Cut: 9 Key Differences From The Theatrical Cut
					

What makes the Doctor Sleep Director’s Cut superior? If you’re asking yourself those questions, particularly while considering which version to watch on HBO Max, you’re in luck




					www.cinemablend.com
				




Given at least one of them, I'm kinda glad I watched the theatrical one tbh.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2022)

I've never read the book of The Shining, so just bought it.  Hadn't realised Kubrick had changed the ending.


----------



## Chz (Feb 3, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK I watched a whole episode this morning instead of just flipping through.
> As a kids show it's not 'terrible' but it's clearly not aimed at kids because of the violence and swearing. There is absolutely nothing in in the story that elevates it above a MOR children's hero quest show. The D&D I posted above is not far off a good example (except it's only the shield guy that ever makes the quips). Reminds me of early 90s anime aimed at a 12-14 audience but with forced swears and gore. All the swearing could be lost with zero detriment  to the feel/plot, in fact i'd argue that it's inclusion is more childish. The more graphic violence serves a purpose, but could easily be curbed without too much effort to make this a PG affair.
> My biggest problem is the story, it's not set up in any grown up way, it's all there, all at once, like a saturday morning kids cartoon (or the opening of the D&D cartoon I posted). Development and mystery over three episodes might have been the more adult approach.
> In short. I don't think I like it, but I don't think kids will like it either.


It makes a bit more sense once you understand the context. It doesn't make it _better_, but at least it makes sense.

Basically a bunch of pen and paper RPG dweebs (I mean that in a loving way) decided to webcast their latest D&D 5th Edition campaign a few years ago. The rest of the world's PnPRPG dweebs lapped it up and thought it was brilliant. So they crowdfunded an animated version of it. It's been fully funded via Kickstarter, it's just Amazon decided to pick it up as well.

I thought it was... good. Given the context. I know when I used to play, things would get _exceedingly_ silly and childish so I wouldn't hold that against them. I still think they should have filled in the back stories a bit better instead of assuming you'd seen the webcasts, but then it does allow it to jump straight in to the narrative. AIUI, the first two episodes were an introductory bonus for smashing their Kickstarter goals and the _real_ campaign starts from Ep.3.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2022)

Chz said:


> It makes a bit more sense once you understand the context. It doesn't make it _better_, but at least it makes sense.
> 
> Basically a bunch of pen and paper RPG dweebs (I mean that in a loving way) decided to webcast their latest D&D 5th Edition campaign a few years ago. The rest of the world's PnPRPG dweebs lapped it up and thought it was brilliant. So they crowdfunded an animated version of it. It's been fully funded via Kickstarter, it's just Amazon decided to pick it up as well.
> 
> I thought it was... good. Given the context. I know when I used to play, things would get _exceedingly_ silly and childish so I wouldn't hold that against them. I still think they should have filled in the back stories a bit better instead of assuming you'd seen the webcasts, but then it does allow it to jump straight in to the narrative. AIUI, the first two episodes were an introductory bonus for smashing their Kickstarter goals and the _real_ campaign starts from Ep.3.


That is indeed interesting. 
I wonder if I should give episode three a blast. . . . though if it is much like the first episode, how ever interesting the context of it's creation may be, it's just a kids cartoon with swearing.


----------



## spudulike (Feb 4, 2022)

Well, Reacher episode 1 was fun. Along the lines of "The Punisher". Give it a try if you like heroes indestructible.


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2022)

spudulike said:


> Well, Reacher episode 1 was fun. Along the lines of "The Punisher". Give it a try if you like heroes indestructible.


Really enjoyed it myself. Hopefully the rest of it will be as good. Firm recommendation from me so far.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 5, 2022)

The Monopoloy of Violence on bfi player. 

French police don’t fuck about. Otherwise it’s a lot of talking heads discussing protest and rights of man along with some of the more recent protestors from the yellow jackets who’ve been on wrong end of baton


----------



## MrCurry (Feb 5, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> The Monopoloy of Violence on bfi player.
> 
> French police don’t fuck about. Otherwise it’s a lot of talking heads discussing protest and rights of man along with some of the more recent protestors from the yellow jackets who’ve been on wrong end of baton


What’s bfi player?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> What’s bfi player?


One of the better streaming channels for films.
You can access it via Prime if you have that, but you don’t need Prime - it has it’s own player too








						Greatest global cinema on BFI Player
					

The greatest global cinema on demand. Rent the latest releases, subscribe to classics and explore the best from the BFI, national and regional archives.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## nagapie (Feb 5, 2022)

Watched As We See It, a show about three autistic adults sharing a flat and supported by an aide. Very good. Does have some of the American feel good gloss but also shows some of the really hard stuff for the young adults and their families too.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2022)

So the wait (for me   ) was finally over, and watched the first Reacher episode - I've read/audiobooked all the novels as the narrators voice sends me to sleep, so I'm a reluctant (they are, at best  a very guilty pleasure  ) fan....But watched ep1 last night, and right chuffed with the casting of Reacher  

Tom Cruise (in the films) was slammed as a 'Reacher' because of his height, but I thought he was excellent - you need an implausibly self assured attitude (to handle the implausible plots) and few people can carry them off than TC, especially when he has executive director credit iirc...But I digress...The TV series Reacher will please the fans more perhaps. Basically Harvey Spector from Suits but 6ft 5 and 250 of muscle.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 7, 2022)

The Falling

A 2014 film looking at psychogenic illness, specifically mass hysteria/fainting in schoolgirls. Very good. It felt a little uncomfortable at times in terms of the flesh on display, and I did think it was gratuitous in places, so it having a female writer and director puzzles me.


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 7, 2022)

I got Prime when the pandemic was looming in early 2020, reasoning that I might end up having to get a lot of things delivered in the months ahead.

Two years on, I haven't got that excuse any more, I'm sick of giving Bezos money, but there's still a lot of things I haven't gotten around to watching - is it easy enough to illegally download Prime material or have Amazon got their lawyers all over it?


----------



## Reno (Feb 7, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> I got Prime when the pandemic was looming in early 2020, reasoning that I might end up having to get a lot of things delivered in the months ahead.
> 
> Two years on, I haven't got that excuse any more, I'm sick of giving Bezos money, but there's still a lot of things I haven't gotten around to watching - is it easy enough to illegally download Prime material or have Amazon got their lawyers all over it?


It's easy enough to illegaly download anything and as for the laywers, get a decent VPN.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 9, 2022)

Cosmos - three nerds park up in the countryside to do some stargazing/radio astronomy, hear some strange signals. 

Tagline: They were searching for the truth, but the truth found them.

It is overlong at around two hours, could've done with judicious editing of dialogue and footage and cropped at least 20-30 minutes off, and there's some clunky exposition where radio astronomer is explaining stuff to engineer who would've known that stuff, and 'You know what this means, don't you?' [teaches grandma to suck eggs for the the benefit of the audience, many of whom probably don't know how to suck eggs]. 

But overall, it's fairly decent, for what it is, ie considering it's a low budget production. Actually, just looked it up, and there was no budget, so it's good, when taking that into consideration.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2022)

I got the 7 day free BFI player offer on Amazon, so have watched and can recommend:

Embrace of the Serpent
Dreams of a Life

Got loads more lined up too.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 10, 2022)

We watched the first episode of Reacher, following its mention in this thread. The kabbess was willing to give it a go despite it not really being her kind of thing because of the credibility of it being based on an actual series of books rather than something TV writers make up as they go along.

I can report that although  the kabbes declared it “all a bit teenage boy” and silly, she found Reacher himself an excellent character and the story interesting enough to want to continue watching it. I liked it, of course, but that is because I like TV made for teenage boys.


----------



## Chz (Feb 10, 2022)

The missus here also proclaims it to be "a good bit of fluff"


----------



## Meyertop (Feb 12, 2022)

spudulike said:


> Well, Reacher episode 1 was fun. Along the lines of "The Punisher". Give it a try if you like heroes indestructible.



I thought it was decent enough to binge it in a couple days. Definitely entertaining if you like the tough guy superhero action type of shows, even if it was kind of heavy handed at times. It's not remarkable by any means, but I'll be watching the next season when it comes out.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 14, 2022)

Is Wheel of Time worth watching at all, or is it just a low-budget GoT?


----------



## Chz (Feb 14, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is Wheel of Time worth watching at all, or is it just a low-budget GoT?


I expect if you're into the novels it's interesting. But for me it came off as a lower (not low) budget GoT. I did give it a fair shot, and it was meh. Not bad. Just meh.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 14, 2022)

Chz said:


> I expect if you're into the novels it's interesting. But for me it came off as a lower (not low) budget GoT. I did give it a fair shot, and it was meh. Not bad. Just meh.


I read the first novel, which is basically a complete LotR rip-off even down to the character names. Wondered if the TV show might inspire me to actually pick up the next book.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 14, 2022)

I do love a cheesy disaster movie. Spotted Super Eruption on Prime. Not sure if I've seen it before but it's off to a promising start. Syfy. Light aircraft flying over rivers of lava. Cheap vfx. Man parachutes into ash cloud (ash doesn't burn holes in his chute) and he lands with precision next to a crashed plane containing two people whose names he calls out. Wife? Child?

That's all in the first minute.

I'm getting the feeling this film is definitely going to rate higher than a mild mass produced processed cheddar on the cheese scale. 😁


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2022)

On the BFIplayer free sub

After Love.  

Excruciating at times, beautifully honest, will definitely have you asking questions afterwards.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 15, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I do love a cheesy disaster movie. Spotted Super Eruption on Prime. Not sure if I've seen it before but it's off to a promising start. Syfy. Light aircraft flying over rivers of lava. Cheap vfx. Man parachutes into ash cloud (ash doesn't burn holes in his chute) and he lands with precision next to a crashed plane containing two people whose names he calls out. Wife? Child?
> 
> That's all in the first minute.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling this film is definitely going to rate higher than a mild mass produced processed cheddar on the cheese scale. 😁





AnnO'Neemus said:


> I do love a cheesy disaster movie. Spotted Super Eruption on Prime. Not sure if I've seen it before but it's off to a promising start. Syfy. Light aircraft flying over rivers of lava. Cheap vfx. Man parachutes into ash cloud (ash doesn't burn holes in his chute) and he lands with precision next to a crashed plane containing two people whose names he calls out. Wife? Child?
> 
> That's all in the first minute.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling this film is definitely going to rate higher than a mild mass produced processed cheddar on the cheese scale. 😁





Spoiler: What happened was...



a bit of a weird twist, there was something to do with * raises eyebrows * the space time continuum that meant future vulcanologist told present vulcanologist how to fix the problem. 🤣



Mature cheddar on the cheese scale. Lots of cheap vfx, the kind of movie that probably would've gone straight to video in years gone by, or before streaming would've been a Sunday afternoon terrestrial television film, rather than prime time. 🤣


----------



## Reno (Feb 15, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I do love a cheesy disaster movie. *Spotted Super Eruption* on Prime. Not sure if I've seen it before but it's off to a promising start. Syfy. Light aircraft flying over rivers of lava. Cheap vfx. Man parachutes into ash cloud (ash doesn't burn holes in his chute) and he lands with precision next to a crashed plane containing two people whose names he calls out. Wife? Child?
> 
> That's all in the first minute.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling this film is definitely going to rate higher than a mild mass produced processed cheddar on the cheese scale. 😁


Is that what comes out of a Spotted Dick when it gets excited ?


----------



## miss direct (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm enjoying As we see it. In fact, I've almost got through the entire season in under a week!


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 16, 2022)

Probably not U75 approved material, but I'm really enjoying _The Men Who Built America_.

It's beautifully made and historically appealing, and for me, puts the timeline of industrial, scientific, and financial progress, in good order. 

Not for everyone, but worth a go if you're into recent history.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Probably not U75 approved material, but I'm really enjoying _The Men Who Built America_.
> 
> It's beautifully made and historically appealing, and for me, puts the timeline of industrial, scientific, and financial progress, in good order.
> 
> Not for everyone, but worth a go if you're into recent history.



You should possibly include a footnote.


Contains capitalist oppression,.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2022)

Force Majeure on BFI Player. Way better than I thought it would be, loved the fixed camera angles, some excruciating scenes, excellent analysis of human behaviour. I've extended the sub for a month, paid for, cos there's so many really good films I wanna watch on there.

It was directed by Ruben Östlund, who also directed the brilliantly thought-provoking The Square.  I've got a free MUBI sub to watch another of his now too.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 17, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Force Majeure on BFI Player. Way better than I thought it would be, loved the fixed camera angles, some excruciating scenes, excellent analysis of human behaviour. I've extended the sub for a month, paid for, cos there's so many really good films I wanna watch on there.
> 
> It was directed by Ruben Östlund, who also directed the brilliantly thought-provoking The Square.  I've got a free MUBI sub to watch another of his now too.


Great film; the opening scenes of arriving in a resort are absolutely spot on. There's a (apparently) shit US remake.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 18, 2022)

Season 4 of Marvellous Mrs Maisel is out today.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2022)

Another belter directed by Ruben Östlund, on MUBI (free trial) - Involuntary. I love it when you happen across an actor or director who is consistently engaging.


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2022)

Finished Reacher. I thought it was fucking brilliant- everything any action series can hope to be.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2022)

Paterson. I absolutely loved this film, so so much. It was like being behind my own eyes, all the things noticed. Sumptuous.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2022)

Wasp. 30 minuter, felt like a play turned into a film. Like a Ken Loach mini, almost.

Also has a young Danny Dyer, in probably the best thing he's ever been in


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Wasp. 30 minuter, felt like a play turned into a film. Like a Ken Loach mini, almost.
> 
> Also has a young Danny Dyer, in probably the best thing he's ever been in


Have you seen Arnold's other films? Red Road and Fish Tank are brill


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you seen Arnold's other films? Red Road and Fish Tank are brill


Just watched Cow. Illuminating. That's us on oat milk from now on. 

Will check those out, ta.


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2022)

Non-recommendation for new crime action comedy The Misfits. A very poor man’s hybrid of Ocean Eleven meets The Italian Job. I guess at least it’s free to watch if you’re already subscribed to Prime so you will only waste 90 minutes of your life. 

Don’t know what Tim Roth is doing in it. I guess it’s easy money…


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Just watched Cow. Illuminating. That's us on oat milk from now on.
> 
> Will check those out, ta.


Get the right oat milk and it's far better than milk milk anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> Non-recommendation for new crime action comedy The Misfits. A very poor man’s hybrid of Ocean Eleven meets The Italian Job. I guess at least it’s free to watch if you’re already subscribed to Prime so you will only waste 90 minutes of your life.
> 
> Don’t know what Tim Roth is doing in it. I guess it’s easy money…


There are a lot of those straight to video style films on prime. Tim Roth has popped up a couple of times. There was something I saw called 'the hitman's apprentice' (I think) which was just about passable.


----------



## T & P (Feb 26, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There are a lot of those straight to video style films on prime. Tim Roth has popped up a couple of times. There was something I saw called 'the hitman's apprentice' (I think) which was just about passable.


This one might have never been intended for cinema release, but its budget must have been closer to one than to a straight to video job, at least in the traditional sense, before  the age of the streaming services. Much of it is filmed on location in Abu Dhabi and it boasts plenty of expensive cars and whatnot. Then again Amazon aren’t exactly broke, and the Abu Dhabi tourism board might have well forked out towards it as well.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Get the right oat milk and it's far better than milk milk anyway.


I've got tesco's own for now cos it's a quid for a litre carton.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 26, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I've got tesco's own for now cos it's a quid for a litre carton.





sojourner said:


> I've got tesco's own for now cos it's a quid for a litre carton.


I have not tried Tesco's, but I don't shop there, their own brand stuff is almost universally not to my liking. 
I do think it's important to get the right one though, the tastes vary a lot. I thought I hated oat milk but it turns out I only hate some oat milks. My current favourites are minor figures, and the co-op one. Oatly barista tastes ok, but is corporate Blackstone wank. Alpro is no no no.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2022)

I'll look out for the co op one, but our local shop only tends to stock Oatly.


----------



## Reno (Feb 26, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I'll look out for the co op one, but our local shop only tends to stock Oatly.


Spoiler !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 26, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I'll look out for the co op one, but our local shop only tends to stock Oatly.


Round my way only the big co-ops carry it. It's only 80p but one of the best on the market. If it has to be oatly get the barista one.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 26, 2022)

T & P said:


> Finished Reacher. I thought it was fucking brilliant- everything any action series can hope to be.


I just finished it. Good fun. have you watched the film Copshop? It's on Prime as well. Another acton fun fest about rotten bacon.


----------



## T & P (Feb 26, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> I just finished it. Good fun. have you watched the film Copshop? It's on Prime as well. Another acton fun fest about rotten bacon.


Just watched Copshop on your recommendation. Thanks for that! Very enjoyable Saturday evening action film


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 27, 2022)

T & P said:


> Just watched Copshop on your recommendation. Thanks for that! Very enjoyable Saturday evening action film


Cool, well thank you for Reacher. I reckoned if you like one you would like the other. Maybe bent cops in shitty little towns will become a sub-genre.


----------



## T & P (Mar 5, 2022)

First episode is S2 of *Picard* has now dropped 

ETA It certainly takes a long time to take off, but the business end of the episode is pretty good


----------



## sojourner (Mar 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> First episode is S2 of *Picard* has now dropped
> 
> ETA It certainly takes a long time to take off, but the business end of the episode is pretty good


We enjoyed it.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 8, 2022)

Watched 'Shoah' about Treblinka and other camps, over 2 nights cos it's 4.5 hours long. Eye-opening. Answered some questions I'd long wondered about, emphatically so in some cases. Would recommend 100%.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Watched 'Shoah' about Treblinka and other camps, over 2 nights cos it's 4.5 hours long. Eye-opening. Answered some questions I'd long wondered about, emphatically so in some cases. Would recommend 100%.


The original is over 9 hours long. I didn’t make it all the way.


----------



## Reno (Mar 8, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Watched 'Shoah' about Treblinka and other camps, over 2 nights cos it's 4.5 hours long. Eye-opening. Answered some questions I'd long wondered about, emphatically so in some cases. Would recommend 100%.


You've got 5 more hours to go:






						Watch Shoah (Second Era) | Prime Video
					

Claude Lanzmann's monumental chronicle of the Holocaust has been acclaimed by many as the greatest documentary ever made.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Mar 8, 2022)

Reno said:


> You've got 5 more hours to go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey. Ta. Will have to watch that then.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2022)

Started it last night, cheers Reno  and Orang Utan ! Breaking this one down into 3 nights. It's so much to take in, that level of cold callous brutality, almost unbearable to watch.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2022)

I thought I had read somewhere that *Upload* had been cancelled. So I was pleasantly surprised to see today that S2 is now available.

For those unfamiliar with it, if you liked The Good Place you’re likely to like this.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2022)

Watched County Lines y/day, it's on the BFI Player.
Really grim and powerful, great acting, small glimpse into that world, how kids get sucked in, how it affects the family, how brutal that world is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> I thought I had read somewhere that *Upload* had been cancelled. So I was pleasantly surprised to see today that S2 is now available.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with it, if you liked The Good Place you’re likely to like this.


Excellent, I wasn't sure if we would ever see any more. I never saw anyone ever talking about it.
I'll check it out when I next have prime. 
It's a weird one. On one level it's a cheesy situation drama filled with vacuous Hollywood faces, but it transcends that slightly (and even highlights it) with its darkly comic premise. Even though it stays within the boundaries of MOR feel good bouncy TV comedy, it pushes the boundaries a little and doesn't shy away from highlighting, capitalism, consumerism, class and religion. 

It's one of the more interesting programs on prime that puts a mild twist on regular comedy or drama (like Kevin can fuck himself or undone).


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Excellent, I wasn't sure if we would ever see any more. I never saw anyone ever talking about it.
> I'll check it out when I next have prime.
> It's a weird one. On one level it's a cheesy situation drama filled with vacuous Hollywood faces, but it transcends that slightly (and even highlights it) with its darkly comic premise. Even though it stays within the boundaries of MOR feel good bouncy TV comedy, it pushes the boundaries a little and doesn't shy away from highlighting, capitalism, consumerism, class and religion.
> 
> It's one of the more interesting programs on prime that puts a mild twist on regular comedy or drama (like Kevin can fuck himself or undone).


I really enjoyed Undone but again I've never heard anyoine else mention it.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> I really enjoyed Undone but again I've never heard anyoine else mention it.


I've plugged Undone multiple times on these boards over the years but I don't remember many (if any) other people saying they've watched it too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> I've plugged Undone multiple times on these boards over the years but I don't remember many (if any) other people saying they've watched it too.


I'm pretty sure I would have done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2022)

Are we talking about *Undone* or *Upload*? Two very different series, both on Prime. I know there’s a new series of Upload but perhaps Undone too?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Are we talking about *Undone* or *Upload*? Two very different series, both on Prime. I know there’s a new series of Upload but perhaps Undone too?


We are talking about both. I think it's all quite clear if you read the thread. 
New series of Upload. 
We also all seem to approve of Undone. 
Two different series, but both on prime, both good, and both offering something a little different.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2022)

I did read the thread! It’s not clear at all


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2022)

Weird. Everybody else in the conversation seemed to get it. I read through again and can't see the confusion at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2022)

It flipped suddenly to Undone - I thought PursuedByBears had mistaken Upload for Undone


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It flipped suddenly to Undone - I thought PursuedByBears had mistaken Upload for Undone



It didn't suddenly flip at all. I mentioned Undone in the last bit of the post PursuedByBears quoted.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 13, 2022)

Second season of Upload not a patch on the first.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2022)

Disappointing review. I'll wait before priming again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2022)

Disappointing review. I'll wait before priming again.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 13, 2022)

The Courier is quite a good watch — the true story of a Soviet source that is credited with providing the information that defused the Cuban Missile Crisis, and his ordinary-businessman British contact.


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2022)

kabbes said:


> The Courier is quite a good watch — the true story of a Soviet source that is credited with providing the information that defused the Cuban Missile Crisis, and his ordinary-businessmen British contact.


Saw that the other night.  An old fashioned _solid_ film, good story pretty well told.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2022)

Last of the BFI player films before I cancel the sub - Red Road. If I wasn't already in absolute love with Andrea Arnold, I am now.

She captures the grind and desperation of poverty even better than Ken Loach. Well you do don't you, if you've lived it? And if you have the guts to create searingly honest art about it. Takes my breath away, this and Wasp. 



Spoiler



I've been to so many parties like that, have known so many lads like that. And jfc, that sex scene - gruelling to watch yet no way you can turn away. AA unfurls the story so perfectly. Inch by inch, with mangled dialect and show-not-tell scenes.  Empathy overload here. 

Also, 'Cow' has turned me onto oat milk in a big way. Feel too much of a cunt to do otherwise.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Last of the BFI player films before I cancel the sub - Red Road. If I wasn't already in absolute love with Andrea Arnold, I am now.
> 
> She captures the grind and desperation of poverty even better than Ken Loach. Well you do don't you, if you've lived it? And if you have the guts to create searingly honest art about it. Takes my breath away, this and Wasp.
> 
> ...


Have you seen American Honey? It’s the only one I ain’t seen of hers yet


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you seen American Honey? It’s the only one I ain’t seen of hers yet


Nope not yet


----------



## T & P (Mar 24, 2022)

I’m reasonably enjoying *Shining Vale*- a horror comedy series starring Courtney Cox and Greg Kinnear about a dysfunctional family moving to a house that turns out to be haunted. Not sure if free to all Prime subscribers or if it might be behind one of the add-on channels though.


----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2022)

Just watched the first episode of *Hacks*, a new comedy drama series about a stand up comedian trying to reverse her failing career. Very promising, and massive reviews by critics and audiences alike, so a recommendation on the evidence so far.









						Hacks
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2022)

Nearly finished Hacks and it’s actually pretty damn good, highly recommended.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2022)

Prime has Jean-Claude Van Johnson up now. It's hilarious if you like that kind of thing. JCVD's whole film career being a cover for his black ops work.


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2022)

Chz said:


> Prime has Jean-Claude Van Johnson up now. It's hilarious if you like that kind of thing. JCVD's whole film career being a cover for his black ops work.


Unless you’re talking about Van Damme and decided to change his name for some reason,  I’ve never heard of him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2022)

T & P said:


> Unless you’re talking about Van Damme and decided to change his name for some reason,  I’ve never heard of him.


The programme name is Jean-Claude Van Johnson. In it Jean-Claude Van Damme was actually an assassin called Jean Claude Van Johnson using his Van Damme action films as a cover for being in various locations. 



Chz said:


> Prime has Jean-Claude Van Johnson up now. It's hilarious if you like that kind of thing. JCVD's whole film career being a cover for his black ops work.


It's been up for years hasn't it? 
We have different tastes. I liked the idea and was hopeful but found the show itself utterly shite. To be fair I only managed one episode, maybe  it becomes hilarious later.


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The programme name is Jean-Claude Van Johnson. In it Jean-Claude Van Damme was actually an assassin called Jean Claude Van Johnson using his Van Damme action films as a cover for being in various locations.
> 
> 
> It's been up for years hasn't it?
> We have different tastes. I liked the idea and was hopeful but found the show itself utterly shite. To be fair I only managed one episode, maybe  it becomes hilarious later.


Ah okay. This actually reminds me of an ad for a new film I saw in the side of a bus. I am actually unsure of its title as there was so much text and main leads featured, but the one phrase that confused me was ‘Nicolas Cage is Nick Cage’


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's been up for years hasn't it?
> We have different tastes. I liked the idea and was hopeful but found the show itself utterly shite. To be fair I only managed one episode, maybe  it becomes hilarious later.


I've been watching too much serious stuff of late and have been pursuing... for lack of a better word, fluff. I thought it was good fluff. Better than Hoff the Record.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 5, 2022)

T & P said:


> Ah okay. This actually reminds me of an ad for a new film I saw in the side of a bus. I am actually unsure of its title as there was so much text and main leads featured, but the one phrase that confused me was ‘Nicolas Cage is Nick Cage’


I saw the trailer for that in the cinema, looks silly and entertaining.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 22, 2022)

Eaten by Lions.

Really heartwarming, understated little film that I'm not sure anyone outside of Britain would really find funny. Loses its way a little bit in the 3rd quarter, but finishes well.

Half brothers go on a little quest to find one brother's dad. 

My favourite review "A delightfully, and distinctively, British comedy, complete with outdated guesthouses, 2p arcade machines and awkward humour"

Excellent.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> Ah okay. This actually reminds me of an ad for a new film I saw in the side of a bus. I am actually unsure of its title as there was so much text and main leads featured, but the one phrase that confused me was ‘Nicolas Cage is Nick Cage’



The unbearable weight of massive talent.

Looks brilliant. Getting good reviews.


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2022)

He looks good in the posters too. Almost as if his recent well received films have given his career a new lease of life and it has rubbed off on his personal wellbeing


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> He looks good in the posters too. Almost as if his recent well received films have given his career a new lease of life and it has rubbed off on his personal wellbeing



Well, that and being absolutely loaded with access to good makeup and wigs


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Well, that and being absolutely loaded with access to good makeup and wigs


I am choosing to believe it’s all down to his glorious resurgence and you can’t convince me otherwise.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2022)

Hey, he's not even 60 yet.


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2022)

Try as I might, I’m finding S2 of Picard all over the place. S1 might not have been vintage but at least it was watchable with a reasonably coherent plot. The whole Picard psychoanalysis theme, wtf?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> Try as I might, I’m finding S2 of Picard all over the place. S1 might not have been vintage but at least it was watchable with a reasonably coherent plot. The whole Picard psychoanalysis theme, wtf?


Are you up to date with it?  I just watched today’s episode and it maintains the sense that every episode has been written by a different person, and none of them have been allowed to read what any of the others have written.


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Are you up to date with it?  I just watched today’s episode and it maintains the sense that every episode has been written by a different person, and none of them have been allowed to read what any of the others have written.


No today’s m, about to start. But last week was fucking shite and something that seemed completely unnecessary to Picard’s life story in the entire ST universe.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> No today’s m, about to start. But last week was fucking shite and something that seemed completely unnecessary to Picard’s life story in the entire ST universe.


Well, you can look forward to another random 40 minutes or whatever it is of stuff that seemingly has no relevance to anything else.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> Nearly finished Hacks and it’s actually pretty damn good, highly recommended.



Hacks is bloody fantastic, loved it.
Brilliant bunch of characters, great watching their relationships develop, lots of toe-curlingly nasty situations, lots of heart. Superb.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2022)

Re Picard, we watch the catch up from the previous episode, and don't remember half of it! Stupidly convoluted.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 25, 2022)

Just seen that a second series of Undone is coming soon apparently.


----------



## Chz (Apr 25, 2022)

Even though it's got quite silly and trite, the Technicolor world of Mrs. Maisel still cheers me up. It's so pretty.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 28, 2022)

Not a recommendation, but a question. How do I enable subtitles on Amazon Prime when watching on a laptop. I was getting a bit fed up of Amazon being rubbish and not having subtitles available and wondered why, so I Googled. And I came across something about instructions for people to enable them when watching with a Roku firestick. So now I'm wondering if what I want to watch does have subtitles after all, I just need to do something to enable them? I'm just streaming online with my laptop, no firestick or Chrome thingymajig or whatever. Any suggestions?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Not a recommendation, but a question. How do I enable subtitles on Amazon Prime when watching on a laptop. I was getting a bit fed up of Amazon being rubbish and not having subtitles available and wondered why, so I Googled. And I came across something about instructions for people to enable them when watching with a Roku firestick. So now I'm wondering if what I want to watch does have subtitles after all, I just need to do something to enable them? I'm just streaming online with my laptop, no firestick or Chrome thingymajig or whatever. Any suggestions?


Go into the cogwheel, click settings, and then subtitles menu. I've just tried it on the laptop and it doesn't suggest it's not available.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 29, 2022)

And to think that this series of Picard started so promisingly.


----------



## T & P (Apr 29, 2022)

kabbes said:


> And to think that this series of Picard started so promisingly.


I certainly can’t see it making it to a third season, and rightly so frankly.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 29, 2022)

If you care for this sort of thing, Mike and Rich really nail the problems with the series in this and the subsequent videos. From the major things line a failure of tone to the smaller things like: why would Q single out _this_ random bunch of people who actually _barely know each other_ to be the ones that remember their parallel universe lives?



If you don’t care for this sort of thing then I wouldn’t bother.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2022)

_Eastern_ (AKA _Ruthless_) on FreeVee (ex-IMDbTV)

Impressive little Polish fable, set in a modern day-adjacent world with highly ritualised, bureaucratised blood feuds as a mechanism for social control. Two young daughters caught up in one such vendetta try to go off piste.









						Eastern review – Polish 'western' of male humiliation and revenge
					

A blood feud takes on a tragic dimension in this thriller of ritualised killing and vendettas between two families in the suburbs




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> I certainly can’t see it making it to a third season, and rightly so


they are already in production


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 30, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just seen that a second series of Undone is coming soon apparently.


Now available on Amazon. Probably will be a while until we have time to watch it though.


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2022)

Has anyone watched Outer Range? We saw it featured in the top of screen banner but ignored it because we find the Western genre deeply unappealing, but I’ve just seen the synopsis online and it appears to be much more of a sci-fi thriller than a Western…


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Has anyone watched Outer Range? We saw it featured in the top of screen banner but ignored it because we find the Western genre deeply unappealing, but I’ve just seen the synopsis online and it appears to be much more of a sci-fi thriller than a Western…


I saw the first two. It’s… slow. Lots of ideas but lacks the charisma of something like Twin Peaks or S1 of True Detective (which are what it seems to be aiming at). 

Not sure I’ll bother with the rest.


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I saw the first two. It’s… slow. Lots of ideas but lacks the charisma of something like Twin Peaks or S1 of True Detective (which are what it seems to be aiming at).
> 
> Not sure I’ll bother with the rest.


Mmm… I can get into that kind of slow burning series if the premise or genre is appealing enough, but what you describe sounds like the kind of thing my OH will lose interest in before it gets good enough.

Still, we’re up to date with everything we’ve been watching on every platform/ channel, and nothing appeals so might give it a go.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 30, 2022)

I watched Ten Percent - the remake of Call My Agent! - which despite apparently being good never made it to the top of my list. 

Amusing, very “middle class luvvies”, but that’s a pretty recognisable world.  Some of the star turns were good.  David Harewood and Dominic West had fun stories. 

Written by the same guy who wrote Twenty-twelve and W1A, which I could tell from the first meeting scene.  It’s a very stylised “right, yes”, “yes, but actually no, because… no” dialogue pattern that is almost how people speak but isn’t really. And pretty much all the characters speak like it, just as they did in the previous two shows.


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I watched Ten Percent - the remake of Call My Agent! - which despite apparently being good never made it to the top of my list.
> 
> Amusing, very “middle class luvvies”, but that’s a pretty recognisable world.  Some of the star turns were good.  David Harewood and Dominic West had fun stories.
> 
> Written by the same guy who wrote Twenty-twelve and W1A, which I could tell from the first meeting scene.  It’s a very stylised “right, yes”, “yes, but actually no, because… no” dialogue pattern that is almost how people speak but isn’t really. And pretty much all the characters speak like it, just as they did in the previous two shows.


I started to watch it and it was just about watchable, but then I paused after fifteen minutes and saw the first episode was an hour+ long, and quit it. Such comedy series are best served in 20-30 minute instalments even if great, and this thing felt too mediocre to merit running for over an hour an episode.


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I saw the first two. It’s… slow. Lots of ideas but lacks the charisma of something like Twin Peaks or S1 of True Detective (which are what it seems to be aiming at).
> 
> Not sure I’ll bother with the rest.


Actually both my OH and I enjoying this and not finding the pace too slow to be bothersome.


----------



## Chz (May 1, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I watched Ten Percent - the remake of Call My Agent! - which despite apparently being good never made it to the top of my list.
> 
> Amusing, very “middle class luvvies”, but that’s a pretty recognisable world.  Some of the star turns were good.  David Harewood and Dominic West had fun stories.
> 
> Written by the same guy who wrote Twenty-twelve and W1A, which I could tell from the first meeting scene.  It’s a very stylised “right, yes”, “yes, but actually no, because… no” dialogue pattern that is almost how people speak but isn’t really. And pretty much all the characters speak like it, just as they did in the previous two shows.


I just read the reviews, which said the plotlines are recycled from the French original so there's really no point if you've already seen that. I enjoyed the original, but it does sometimes drag the melodrama out a bit. I'm a bit disappointed, because the British film industry is really nothing like the French one so I was hoping for something... new.


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2022)

Bad Day for the Cut









						Bad Day for the Cut (2017) - IMDb
					

Bad Day for the Cut: Directed by Chris Baugh. With Nigel O'Neill, Susan Lynch, Józef Pawlowski, Stuart Graham. A middle-aged Irish farmer, who still lives at home with his mother, sets off on a mission of revenge when his mother is murdered.




					www.imdb.com
				




Irish film. Farmer lives a lonely single life with his elderly mother. A quiet unassuming man who tinkers with cars and runs the farm. His mother is murdered.

Lesson - don't mess with Irish Farmers. Out comes the shotgun and he goes on blood soaked road trip to find who killed his Ma and why. On the way teaming up with a young Polish migrant worker looking for his sister.

It's an Irish Western.

Starts out as black comedy. The black humour runs through the film. It's a film also with a serious side. How  the cycle of violence continues. Despite those involved starting out with the best intentions. Its a comment on the "Troubles"

He's at home at the farm and increasingly out of place as his trip takes him to the urban town.

I thought this film made in Northern Ireland was an original take on the revenge/ crime thriller genre.

Great performances all round.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 6, 2022)

If anyone hasn't already seen Hunt For The Wilder People it deals with some serious issues and still manages to be very funny indeed.I really liked it.In fact i think i said as much some time ago when Netflix streamed it.


----------



## T & P (May 7, 2022)

Just watched the brand new drama action thriller The Contractor. Just about watchable. Not particularly bad but you will have seen it all before.

The first act feels like a gritty denunciation drama about the treatment of US ex-servicemen back home. Then the action arrives in second act and it’s such a copycat of the Bourne franchise I thought I was watching a remake. Even down to the European city where the action takes place, the physical look of the main character and even the limp he picks up and walks about town with after being injured in the mission. Final act feels rushed and still rather Bourne like in its set up.

5/10 I’d say.


----------



## T & P (May 7, 2022)

In other Amazon news, season two of *The Wilds* has just dropped.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 15, 2022)

Watched episode 1 of Barry Jenkins’ the Underground Railroad’ yesterday. As you can imagine, it’s excellent but also a gruelling watch. I think I’ll stick to one episode a week.


----------



## Yossarian (May 15, 2022)

Been watching Todd and the Book of Pure Evil - a cruder, funnier, more heavy metal Buffy.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> If anyone hasn't already seen Hunt For The Wilder People it deals with some serious issues and still manages to be very funny indeed.I really liked it.In fact i think i said as much some time ago when Netflix streamed it.



Yes! Watched this last weekend and it was wonderful


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> If anyone hasn't already seen Hunt For The Wilder People it deals with some serious issues and still manages to be very funny indeed.I really liked it.In fact i think i said as much some time ago when Netflix streamed it.


Just watched that, really enjoyed it. Thanks for the tip


----------



## spitfire (May 15, 2022)

I'm hooked on Hell on Wheels. Love it.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 15, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I watched Ten Percent - the remake of Call My Agent! - which despite apparently being good never made it to the top of my list.
> 
> Amusing, very “middle class luvvies”, but that’s a pretty recognisable world.  Some of the star turns were good.  David Harewood and Dominic West had fun stories.
> 
> Written by the same guy who wrote Twenty-twelve and W1A, which I could tell from the first meeting scene.  It’s a very stylised “right, yes”, “yes, but actually no, because… no” dialogue pattern that is almost how people speak but isn’t really. And pretty much all the characters speak like it, just as they did in the previous two shows.


I've watched both. Ten percent, the UK remake was better than I expected.

Jack Davenport was kind of smarmy and sleazy enough for the role that's Mathieu in the original. (I liked how they called the dog Mathieu in this remake.)

Maggie Steed is okay as Stella, the matriarch of the agency. Although I think someone like Miriam Margolyes would have been magnificent. Liliane Rovère played Arlette in the original and when you know her backstory, it needs someone who's kind of nonchalant and knowing, who's kind of lived a bit, seen it all, with a twinkle in her eye.

The younger male agent, Dan, played by Prasanna Puwanarajah, I think nailed the right blend of puppy dog eagerness and creepy stalkerish behaviour from the original. Endearably likeable one moment and wtf are you doing the next.

And the receptionist, Zoe character, didn't seem to have the same kind of chemistry as the original French characters.

The secretary, I don't think the English one was sexy enough, sorry. She had the mousiness/subservience nailed, and the jealousy/anxiety/monitoring was there, but the French one was a more believable secret sexpot and also more funnily unhinged, I think Laure Calamy is a much better comedic actor as Noémie.

The gay male agent's assistant was pretty much a like for like, except I think the French version had a bit more hauteur, (a bit more BCBG), but they both were campy gossips.

I thought Misha was a good like for like as Camille in the original. Well played.

Was a bit disappointed by Lydia Leonard as Rebecca. But Camille Cottin as Andréa Martel was superb, an impossible act to follow. Brave of her to take on the role, but sometimes it felt more like she was playing someone playing someone else, like a photocopy of a photocopy, ie trying to play Camille Cottin playing Andréa Martel, iyswim? I mean, I think she was the star of the show in the original (even though the story ostensibly revolved round Camille (Misha in the remake).).

The Simon character (not in the original) was sweet albeit tragic to start off with, but became more and more annoying. Not sure what purpose he's supposed to serve.

Kirsten character (not in the original), seemed a bit like the injection of an Emily in Paris vibe, throw an American into the mix, for... not quite sure what reason.

The cameos, yes, David Harewood was good, although in the original, the actor who went native in a role had played an outdoorsman/hermit, and I think that was arguably funnier. The Dominic West one was good too, as was the Phoebe Dynevor episode.

The Clémence Poésy épisode echoed one from the original, I think, a commentary about women working in the film industry, expectations and how they combine family and filming, a bit farcical but making an important point.

Overall, it's not a line for line remake, it is slightly different, so worth watching, better than I expected, 8/10, will watch season two, if it happens.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 16, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I saw the first two. It’s… slow. Lots of ideas but lacks the charisma of something like Twin Peaks or S1 of True Detective (which are what it seems to be aiming at).
> 
> Not sure I’ll bother with the rest.


Saw the whole series and they layered on the mystery with each episode with nothing explained - presumably so they can keep people watching (a fault in a lot of these mega series) - but its really annoying and you get the sense that they are making it up as they go along.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 16, 2022)

another recommend for undone - just finished watching. philosophical, thought provoking exploration of  time travel, mental illness and family  all done with that colour overlay type thing they did in "a scanner darkly".


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2022)

Got a trial for Britbox.

Really enjoying Misadventures of Romesh Ranganathan - the Arctic one is an absolute joy.


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2022)

Also got a trial for Britbox!  I found Band of Gold on there, all 3 seasons, so battering that. The fella's never seen it before.


----------



## T & P (May 20, 2022)

Started the brand new series Night Sky. It’s a part drama part sci-fi story set in the present day in small US town.









						Sissy Spacek and J.K. Simmons Praise Night Sky’s Intimate Sci-Fi
					

The veteran actors talk about their characters' charming relationship in the science fiction series grounded in human interaction — with each other and the unknown.




					editorial.rottentomatoes.com
				




The premise is intriguing and the two main leads great actors, but the first episode is excruciatingly slow, certainly if you’re expecting a mystery sci-fi tale from the off. 

However it is still a pretty decent starter as a character-driven drama. And the sci-fi bit starts to kick in properly at the end of the first episode. Second one looking more engaging from the off, so an early series recommendation. I don’t think it’s going to end up much better than a 7/10 overall, but the premise is interesting enough to give it the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2022)

T & P said:


> In other Amazon news, season two of *The Wilds* has just dropped.


Have you finished it?  I may have to rewatch ep7 as I was three quarters of a way through a bottle of Talisker at the time.  The boys are more annoying than the girls were, but it still worked pretty well.  The bits with the singer whose name always confused me and the red jelly baby or blue jelly baby were funny.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2022)

belboid said:


> Have you finished it?  I may have to rewatch ep7 as I was three quarters of a way through a bottle of Talisker at the time.  The boys are more annoying than the girls were, but it still worked pretty well.  The bits with the singer whose name always confused me and the red jelly baby or blue jelly baby were funny.


No, we somehow parked it after two episodes to concentrate on other series, but will definitely continue it at some point. It sounds as if S2 is similarly watchable


----------



## 8ball (May 21, 2022)

Am sure I’m late to the party here but just stumbled across a show called Nathan For You, which is giving me quite a few giggles.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> ...the two main leads great actors...



It's my main reason for watching it tbh, I love them both and am just excited about watching them together, regardless of the premise.

I like slow, character driven things anyway and I'm _really_ enjoying it. Pretty unflinching in its portrayal of the realities of getting older too, but sympathetic. Really interesting.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 22, 2022)

Watched Bicycle Thieves on the BFI extension.what a great film that is really.The BBC used to give it regular outings at Christmas but it's been neglected for quite a while.


----------



## chandlerp (May 23, 2022)

I binged Night Sky at the weekend and absolutely loved it.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2022)

Looking through the Westerns on Prime and found this little gem.

Spaghetti Western on Prime called " Django Kill, If you live shoot."









						Django Kill! (1967) - IMDb
					

Django Kill!: Directed by Giulio Questi. With Tomas Milian, Marilù Tolo, Piero Lulli, Milo Quesada. Various factions, including a half-breed bandit, a gang of homosexual cowboys, and a priest, feud over stolen gold in a surreal town.




					www.imdb.com
				




Looked up the director and found this review.






						The Unique Worldview of Giulio Questi – Part 1 - The Spaghetti Western Database
					






					www.spaghetti-western.net
				




Guilio Questi was the post war generation of directors from a leftist background. Agree with the review the film is allegory on Fascist Italy. At time it was heavily cut due to its violence and homosexual overtones. This I think is the full version.

Directors like Questi used popular form to talk about politics.

It reminded slightly of Clint Eastwood High Plain Drifter. With more social critique.

The "stranger" is double crossed in a robbery. Killed he comes back to life aided by two Indians. They tell him the stolen gold is in the town they call "The Unhappy Place". And it is well and truly unhappy.

The obvious reference to Fascism is the local landlord Sorrow/ Zorro and his gang of identically clad in black cowboys. Film partly in Villa Mussolini.

The Stranger is part Christ like figure part observer of the decadent violent society that this town is. The gold leads to all major figures in the town falling out. The petty self righteous bourgeois in the town and the thuggish Zorro.

What makes the film is the surreal side to it. The way a lot of it is shot makes it cut above the average run of the mill Spaghetti western.

Its overall a grim view of "civilised" society. Where the law abiding are as bad a the criminals.

The stranger is the last remnant of civilised decency in the end. 

BTW Django had nothing to do with it. This was put in title to get people interested as Django had been very popular.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2022)

Also on C4 Sea Fever









						Sea Fever (2019) - IMDb
					

Sea Fever: Directed by Neasa Hardiman. With Hermione Corfield, Dag Malmberg, Jack Hickey, Olwen Fouéré. The crew of a West of Ireland trawler, marooned at sea, struggle for their lives against a growing parasite in their water supply.




					www.imdb.com
				




Highly effective and topical horror film. Irish film.

Scientist joins a trawler as part of academic studies. The captain takes the trawler into an exclusion zone in desparate attempt to catch fish. Not a good idea.

What they find endangers the whole crew. This is very good film. All takes place on small ship. Uses the limited location well. Manages to straddle more cerabral with action.

The crew have to decide whether to go back onshore with risk of contaminating the population.

Cranks up the tension. Genuinely scary at times. In best way. Not showing but drawing one into how those on board react. 

Interesting subtext in that nature isn't cruel it just wants to survive. In some ways its also beautiful.


----------



## twistedAM (May 30, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> If anyone hasn't already seen Hunt For The Wilder People it deals with some serious issues and still manages to be very funny indeed.I really liked it.In fact i think i said as much some time ago when Netflix streamed it.


Thanks. It would have never occurred to me to watch it without your recommendation. Very funny.


----------



## T & P (Jun 3, 2022)

Outrageous scene in the first fifteen minutes of The Boys’ first episode. You’ll know which one when you see it


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2022)

T & P said:


> Outrageous scene in the first fifteen minutes of The Boys’ first episode. You’ll know which one when you see it



Ooh!  It's out?


----------



## T & P (Jun 3, 2022)

8ball said:


> Ooh!  It's out?


Yes, first three episodes


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 5, 2022)

realised my one week trial of prime also gives me access to amazon prime videos. Just finished the third episode. Love this show.


----------



## Anju (Jun 5, 2022)

Nice to see this on prime. Fun comedy drama with good performances all round.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2022)

On Britbox: The Selfish Giant. Proper authentic Northern  working class film, banging young actor in the lead. Thoroughly recommend.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2022)

Slightly confused (as ever); are the C4 and Britbox films supposed to be on Amazon?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 11, 2022)

_Pros and Cons. _A Danish 10 parter about a married couple of long-retired con artists who go back for one last job to rip off a pharma company.

3 episodes in and it's a jolly good fun romp so far. Don't be put off by the first, slightly dull, episode. It really takes off after that.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 11, 2022)

Nice 4th episode of The Boys.



Spoiler: A Train



it was obvious to me A-Train was going to give the game away to Homelander.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Slightly confused (as ever); are the C4 and Britbox films supposed to be on Amazon?


I got a free trial via Amazon then kept it on for 3 months at a discount


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Nice 4th episode of The Boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn’t for me, but one of several interesting twists.

So far I’m enjoying this season as much as S1, and more than S2.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 11, 2022)

So is it one episode every Friday from here?


----------



## tommers (Jun 11, 2022)

8ball said:


> So is it one episode every Friday from here?


Yes.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 11, 2022)

tommers said:


> Yes.



Cheers. 

Wish I hadn’t binged the first 3 now.


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2022)

8ball said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Wish I hadn’t binged the first 3 now.


Four is out too. 😉


----------



## 8ball (Jun 12, 2022)

tommers said:


> Four is out too. 😉



Yeah, gonna have to go a bit slower.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 12, 2022)

S2 of Hacks is bloody brilliant, even better than the first


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 13, 2022)

Season 4 of Da Boys already given the greenlight. Hope they make at least 5 seasons.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 13, 2022)

After having it on my watchlist for a couple of years I finally got round to starting Horace & Pete. That's one depressing dive bar but I'm kinda hooked.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2022)

Lodge49 season1is on Amazon Prime in the U.K.. if you like the sound of an intriguing comedy drama mystery about a surfer who was bit by a snake mourning his father , a fraternal lodge with a mysterious bent in alchemy and a devastating critique of post industrial labour  then its right up your street


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2022)

Caught in Time (2020) - IMDb
					

Caught in Time: Directed by Ho-Leung Lau. With Qianyuan Wang, Daniel Wu, Jessie Li, Michelle Wai. A detective tracks down a gang of criminals ten years after they initially evaded arrest.




					www.imdb.com
				




Bit of a search around and watched this Chinese crime movie last night.

It got rather sniffy reviews. I think it deserves better.

Low key in part documentary style of ( supposedly) of true story of armed robber gang who eluded police for years.

Set in 1990s China when it was starting to move towards more capitalist economy.

Its quite odd film. Made by Hong Kong but plot is clearly done in way to get the Chinese Market. And get pass mainland censors.  The dogged Chinese detective is the morally upright citizen fighting those who are anti social elements.

On other hand the film slyly is critique of 1990s China. The highly intelligent armed gang aren't portrayed as just thugs. They have a moral code look out for one another. As the leader says if we were not robbing banks we would be working in factory for decades to earn this money.

I thought this was well shot underestimated film.

Great set pieces. As this is China getting arrested isn't a great idea. As end of film shows. So the level of violence of the gang is that they know if they lose the consequences are grim.

One review says there is no character to feel for. I thin they miss the point. It's a portrayed of a changing society. And the violence it brings.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 18, 2022)

Can't wait for the Soldier Boy and Homelander clash. 

Hopefully we see the end of the boring Kimiko and Frenchie characters.


----------



## MBV (Jun 22, 2022)

Just came to recommend Hacks but I see it's already been mentioned. Surprisingly touching at the end of s1. Looking forward to starting the second season soon.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 23, 2022)

The main problem with Hacks is that the 'jokes' she tells on stage are desperately unfunny, even the ones that are supposed to be good. She wouldn't have achieved that level of success with shit like that.

As an aside, has anyone noticed the several Frasier connections?


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2022)

Great ending to season 3 of The Boys



Spoiler: Da Boys



So glad Homelander survived. He was winning. Upgrade indeed. Look forward to Season 4


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Great ending to season 3 of The Boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t clicked on your reveal as I haven’t watched this week’s episode, but all previous seasons of this series were eight episodes. Is this one just five then?

If so you might want to spoil that fact, actually. I am not that bothered myself but I can imagine others might…


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 24, 2022)

Yeah, there's 2 more episodes to go yet, we're up to ep 6 now.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 24, 2022)

How many episodes total?
Seems like a short season..


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> Yeah, there's 2 more episodes to go yet, we're up to ep 6 now.


So that surely means all the remaining episodes have been made available at once? Because I’m sure last week we were up to date with everything available and it was only up to ep 4…


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> I haven’t clicked on your reveal as I haven’t watched this week’s episode, but all previous seasons of this series were eight episodes. Is this one just five then?
> 
> If so you might want to spoil that fact, actually. I am not that bothered myself but I can imagine others might…



My mistake. It isn't the last episode.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> So that surely means all the remaining episodes have been made available at once? Because I’m sure last week we were up to date with everything available and it was only up to ep 4…


I dunno if something odd has happened, but as I understand it the first 3 eps were put up at the same time, then it was weekly on Fridays.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2022)

I done messed up. it wasn't the last episode. lets all calm down, here now.


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> I done messed up. it wasn't the last episode. lets all calm down, here now.


Dunno, clarification or not, this is unforgivable permaban material if you ask me


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 25, 2022)

Spoiler: Blue Hawk



I did really like how A-Train killed Blue Hawk by dragging him across the road. Clear nod to murders of African-Americans.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2022)

I think The Boys might actually have replaced Buffy as my favourite TV series of all time.  Every moment of it is perfect in its execution and there’s not a minute of screen time wasted — every part is saying something.  It’s social commentary and it’s just a fantastic story too.  Plus the characters are fascinating in their layering and Anthony Starr must surely play the best bad guy ever put on screen.


----------



## Chz (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm not sure we needed Good Barry/Bad Barry in the mirror. Starr conveys Homelander's internal turmoil perfectly well on his own.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 27, 2022)

Indeed, Starr does it so well that I looked up what else he had been in, sure I would find the career of some quietly feted actor from a series of worthy independent films.  Nope.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Indeed, Starr does it so well that I looked up what else he had been in, sure I would find the career of some quietly feted actor from a series of worthy independent films.  Nope.


At first I thought it was the dude from _Saved By The Bell_ but somehow with well-developed acting chops


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Indeed, Starr does it so well that I looked up what else he had been in, sure I would find the career of some quietly feted actor from a series of worthy independent films.  Nope.


He is fucking great in Banshee too, a brillaint yet relatively little known action thriller series that ran to four seasons. Highly recommended.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 27, 2022)

Banshee is all kinds of awesome.  so fucking violent too.


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Banshee is all kinds of awesome.  so fucking violent too.


The amount of fucking and nudity is insane too. But ultimately it is a very gripping, fast paced action thriller, and is hard to believe he is the same guy who plays Homelander.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> The amount of fucking and nudity is insane too. But ultimately it is a very gripping, fast paced action thriller, and is hard to believe he is the same guy who plays Homelander.



Yeah the fucking and nudity gets a bit tiresome.  It's like "I get it, it's an adult show" but it's literally at least twice an episode and adds absolutely nothing to the story.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 29, 2022)

Banshee was great


----------



## 8ball (Jul 2, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I think The Boys might actually have replaced Buffy as my favourite TV series of all time.  Every moment of it is perfect in its execution and there’s not a minute of screen time wasted — every part is saying something.  It’s social commentary and it’s just a fantastic story too.  Plus the characters are fascinating in their layering and Anthony Starr must surely play the best bad guy ever put on screen.



Just caught up.  Utterly brilliant last 3 episodes.  Some of the political stuff in the last couple has been a bit clumsier than I would have liked but still great.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 3, 2022)

Loving The Boys. This series much better than the last. Only one thing and it's nothing to do with the series but OH MY DEAR FUCKING CHRIST WHY IS PRIME SUCH A MASSIVE FUCKING BALLACHE TO NAVIGATE? ONE FALSE FUCKING MOVE AND YOU'RE BACK TO THE START AND IT NEVER FUCKING REMEMBERS WHERE YOU ARE AND THE FFWD/REWIND IS EITHER GLACIALLY SLOW OR LIGHTNING FAST AND YOU CAN'T FUCKING SEE IT ANYWAY. FUCK ME, HOW HARD CAN IT BE TO COPY NETFLIX? FUCKSAKE, DRIVES ME UP THE FUCKING WALL.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 3, 2022)

I thought series 2 was also excellent, by the way


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 3, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Loving The Boys. This series much better than the last. Only one thing and it's nothing to do with the series but OH MY DEAR FUCKING CHRIST WHY IS PRIME SUCH A MASSIVE FUCKING BALLACHE TO NAVIGATE? ONE FALSE FUCKING MOVE AND YOU'RE BACK TO THE START AND IT NEVER FUCKING REMEMBERS WHERE YOU ARE AND THE FFWD/REWIND IS EITHER GLACIALLY SLOW OR LIGHTNING FAST AND YOU CAN'T FUCKING SEE IT ANYWAY. FUCK ME, HOW HARD CAN IT BE TO COPY NETFLIX? FUCKSAKE, DRIVES ME UP THE FUCKING WALL.
> 
> View attachment 330243


I wish Prime would have the playback speed option. Sometimes when it's late at night but I want to watch a movie to chill out and relax (and to distract me from thinking about stressful stuff), I watch a movie on Netflix on 1.25 or 1.5 speed, because I don't want to spend 1.5 or two hours watching a movie, want to get through it quicker so I can go to sleep.


----------



## Chz (Jul 4, 2022)

I've always been of the opinion that the Netflix interface is _marginally_ better than Prime's, but I would happily give it up for X-Ray on Netflix to stop the constant "Oh, where do I remember them from? Whasser name?"


----------



## bcuster (Jul 4, 2022)

“Terminal Limits” just started streaming on Prime. I’ve watched the first two episodes and quite enjoyed them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2022)

Chz said:


> I've always been of the opinion that the Netflix interface is _marginally_ better than Prime's, but I would happily give it up for X-Ray on Netflix to stop the constant "Oh, where do I remember them from? Whasser name?"


You just need this on your phone:








						IMDb: Ratings, Reviews, and Where to Watch the Best Movies & TV Shows
					

IMDb is the world's most popular and authoritative source for movie, TV and celebrity content. Find ratings and reviews for the newest movie and TV shows. Get personalized recommendations, and learn where to watch across hundreds of streaming providers.




					m.imdb.com


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> You just need this on your phone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tend to just grab my phone and Google stuff while I'm watching something on my laptop or telly.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

Just watched the last one.  The political stuff kept its ham-fisted tone (forgivable, but also reasonable to expect better with something of this quality, and aside from…



Spoiler



Maeve surviving, which feels like a tacked on focus-grouped option given the self-sacrificial tone with the associated foreshadowing


 …yeah, totally excellent.

What are we looking at now - 2023 for more?


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 9, 2022)

Season 4 of The Boys is out next August


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Season 4 of The Boys is out next August



I forgot it was 2022 already - meant to say 2024 above.  

Good that it’s not too long a wait.


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2022)

Chz said:


> I've always been of the opinion that the Netflix interface is _marginally_ better than Prime's, but I would happily give it up for X-Ray on Netflix to stop the constant "Oh, where do I remember them from? Whasser name?"


The rewind and fast forward available speeds on Amazon are fucking shit, it has to be said. First one is not much better than x2 and takes too long for most purposes, and the next one takes you 6-8 minutes away before you have had time to to do anything about it.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> The rewind and fast forward available speeds on Amazon are fucking shit, it has to be said. First one is not much better than x2 and takes too long for most purposes, and the next one takes you 6-8 minutes away before you have had time to to do anything about it.



Yes, this is annoying.


----------



## Supine (Jul 9, 2022)

I watched The Vault so you don’t need to. Watch the first series of Money Heist instead. 

I enjoyed Clarkon’s Farm. A mixture of Countryfile vs Top Gear that strangely works.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

Supine said:


> I watched The Vault so you don’t need to. Watch the first series of Money Heist instead.
> 
> I enjoyed Clarkon’s Farm. A mixture of Countryfile vs Top Gear that strangely works.



Going to assume you watched “The Boys”.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 10, 2022)

I was disappointed with the last two episodes of The Boys. They were fine but not brilliant.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 10, 2022)

Yeah, for a show that hardly puts a foot wrong ever, the last two episodes had maybe the bulk of the weak points on reflection.



Spoiler



I like Maeve, but I think they fluffed her arc especially, and I think Noir deserved a better end.  And the heart transplant thing was silly.  Felt like it was being written while they were deciding whose contract would be renewed.  Putting Soldier Boy back on ice wasn’t satisfying either.  And Ryan’s foreshadowed arc isn’t doing it for me either.



Still one of the best things on telly, mind.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 10, 2022)

I think they just created too many plot threads that they couldn’t tie up nicely in the series. So we were just left with unsatisfying hurried conclusions .


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2022)

And God said to Cain Review - The Spaghetti Western Database
					






					www.spaghetti-western.net
				




And God said to Cain another little gem of an Italian Spaghetti Western I've found. 

Intrigued as it has Klaus Kinski in leading role.










						And God Said to Cain (1970) - IMDb
					

And God Said to Cain: Directed by Antonio Margheriti. With Klaus Kinski, Peter Carsten, Marcella Michelangeli, Antonio Cantafora. A man takes his revenge on the family responsible for his wrongful sentence to ten years of hard labor.




					www.imdb.com
				




The review at the top says the dark look of this film influenced Clint Eastwood Unforgiven. I'd also say it might of influenced High Plains Drifter.

Film starts with Klaus on chain gang. He is released and goes back to his town to seek revenge on those who stitched him up. He being an innocent upright man.

The scene in the quarry where the prisoners are breaking rocks says that he is a political prisoner. Reminds me other the other Italian western I reviewed here that there are reference to the Fascist period.

Like the previous film the town is run by strongman and his cowboys. 

As in High Plains Drifter there is surreal element to this film. The director also did horror. It could be interpreted that Klaus is the dead coming back to revenge the wrongs done by the corrupt. Those who try to hide how they got to power. The son of the strongman has no inkling of the basis of his families power. 

Klaus is well cast as the unkillable avenging angel of death. Great shots at beginning of film as he rides into town. Framed by the sunset he appears to disappear. Coming back to life in the old Indian underground graveyard. 

Its almost the return of the repressed seeking vengence for untold wrongs. 

The action takes place in a hurricane which makes the whole film even more surreal. 

The director purportedly said this is more Sicialian than Western. Mafia and importance of family ties. 

I really like these old Italian anti hero Westerns.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 16, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Lodge49 season1is on Amazon Prime in the U.K.. if you like the sound of an intriguing comedy drama mystery about a surfer who was bit by a snake mourning his father , a fraternal lodge with a mysterious bent in alchemy and a devastating critique of post industrial labour  then its right up your street


Really enjoying this show. Great recommendation.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2022)

That does sound interesting - will add to watch list.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 16, 2022)

I do like a silly disaster movie, but Force of Nature isn't so bad that it's good, it's just so bad that it's bad.

Unfortunately, I'm only about halfway through and I have a terrible 'I've started so I'll finish' habit.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I do like a silly disaster movie, but Force of Nature isn't so bad that it's good, it's just so bad that it's bad.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm only about halfway through and I have a terrible 'I've started so I'll finish' habit.



Have you seen “Don’t Look Up?”.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> Have you seen “Don’t Look Up?”.


Yes. Loved it.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yes. Loved it.



I hated it.  Was about to warn you off it. 

Horses for courses, I guess…

Although there were a few great performances.  Cate Blanchett especially.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 20, 2022)

I’ve got Prime for a month, thanks to Prime Day and Amazon’s never ending optimism that if they just offer me one more free trial, I’ll somehow change my mind and become a regular prime subscriber when I haven’t done that in the past ten years they’ve been plugging it. Well, God loves a tryer I suppose.

So, any good movies not to be missed in my free month?  I can’t be getting into series as I doubt I’ll finish them.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 20, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> I’ve got Prime for a month, thanks to Prime Day and Amazon’s never ending optimism that if they just offer me one more free trial, I’ll somehow change my mind and become a regular prime subscriber when I haven’t done that in the past ten years they’ve been plugging it. Well, God loves a tryer I suppose.
> 
> So, any good movies not to be missed in my free month?  I can’t be getting into series as I doubt I’ll finish them.



Have you seen Parasite?


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> Have you seen Parasite?


No, I’ll check it out


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 20, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> I’ve got Prime for a month, thanks to Prime Day and Amazon’s never ending optimism that if they just offer me one more free trial, I’ll somehow change my mind and become a regular prime subscriber when I haven’t done that in the past ten years they’ve been plugging it. Well, God loves a tryer I suppose.
> 
> So, any good movies not to be missed in my free month?  I can’t be getting into series as I doubt I’ll finish them.


We know you are a F1 fan.
The excellent _Senna _documentary is available .
No doubt you have seen this already..


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 20, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> We know you are a F1 fan.
> The excellent _Senna _documentary is available .
> No doubt you have seen this already..


Thanks, but yes, have seen it lots and have it on BluRay.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 21, 2022)

Has anyone watched the James May series “Oh Cook!”? Worth bothering with?


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 21, 2022)

It's ok, a nice change to the ever-so-perfect shows you usually get on cooking


----------



## Scaggs (Aug 1, 2022)

Going to watch this later.


----------



## T & P (Aug 2, 2022)

Scaggs said:


> Going to watch this later.



I only decided to check this out because I saw your post a couple of days ago- at the end of the day, 'Paper Girls' is not exactly a title that promises great things. 

But it turns out it is pretty much an all-female Stranger Things meets Back to the Future. So a lot more interesting premise than its name would suggest, and pretty intriguing so far. Certainly once you get past the first two thirds of the first episode. 

So recommended to fans of Stranger Things-style sci-fi series


----------



## Scaggs (Aug 2, 2022)

Only watched the first series of 'Stranger things' and wasn't too impressed considering all the hype. Enjoying 'Paper Girls' so far though. It makes a nice change from the Marvel type stuff that seems dominant at the moment.


----------



## belboid (Aug 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> I only decided to check this out because I saw your post a couple of days ago- at the end of the day, 'Paper Girls' is not exactly a title that promises great things.
> 
> But it turns out it is pretty much an all-female Stranger Things meets Back to the Future. So a lot more interesting premise than its name would suggest, and pretty intriguing so far. Certainly once you get past the first two thirds of the first episode.
> 
> So recommended to fans of Stranger Things-style sci-fi series


Other than a brief eighties setting and teen (or in this case, preteen) casting, it isn't really Stranger Things, more Dark crossed with Blake's Seven.  But not (mostly) the good bits of Blake's Seven.

I only stuck with the first three episodes cos I was stoned and cba to go to bed. Both the weird goodies and baddies looked just like they were straight from B7. The original version, not some high production remake. ie, shit. Eventually it has got sufficiently silly and enjoyable (I still have the last episode to watch).  Although there is an element in episode 6 for which I cannot forgive them. It risks undermining the entire series (unless there is a clever bit later on where the plot hinges on XX rectifying their mistake).  I must forward delicate readers, for it is shocking



Spoiler: Big Wrongness



They skip _Barry Lyndon_. Barry muckle flugging Lyndon. They could sit through 2001, a movie which fails all three aspects of the Bechdel Test, but not Barry Lyndon? They're fucking philistines.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

Never heard of paper girls. trailer looks interesting so downloading it now


----------



## 8ball (Aug 4, 2022)

My sister was one when she was 12.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 5, 2022)

Paper Girls is great.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 5, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Paper Girls is great.



Think I’ll add it to the watchlist.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 6, 2022)

Another vote for Paper Girls here, completely binged that, which is something I don't often do. Great stuff.


----------



## T & P (Aug 6, 2022)

*Thirteen Lives.* New Ron Howard film about the Thai boys who got trapped in a flooded cave.

It is actually bloody good! Much better than I’d anticipated it to be. The only weak link is the underdeveloped characters and wooden dialogue of the two British divers who went there to help, with a bizarre performance by a miscast Colin Farrell, but don’t let that out you off. This film isn’t really about them, and Howard is wise enough to make this film mainly about the boys, their families and the local community, as well as the technical challenges the rescue team faced.

A gripping and enjoyable film, and a firm recommendation from me.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2022)

I am watching and enjoying I love Dick. Quirky American comedy with a feminist vibe.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 8, 2022)

I've been watching _The Blacklist_ recently, which is absolute nonsense, but really good fun. 

James Spader pretty much plays his Alan Shore character from Boston Legal (who's one of my favourite TV characters) but a very dark and sinister version, prone to a bit of torture and murder. The premise is totally bonkers but it's well made and romps along nicely after the first few episodes. Also, bad guys die horribly in most episodes which makes it rather satisfying.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2022)

I also watched Harlem which is like a black Sex in the City similarly centred around a band of four professional women including a lead who is a writer who delivers an inane narration at the start of every episode. 
But it is actually much better than Sex in the City as it explores lots of the complexities of being a black woman including sexual orientation and one really good episode where one of the main characters gets poor medical treatment because of her race and the dismissiveness of the medical community towards women's medical issues in general.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I also watched Harlem which is like a black Sex in the City similarly centred around a band of four professional women including a lead who is a writer who delivers an inane narration at the start of every episode.
> But it is actually much better than Sex in the City as it explores lots of the complexities of being a black woman including sexual orientation and one really good episode where one of the main characters gets poor medical treatment because of her race and the dismissiveness of the medical community towards women's medical issues in general.


There is also some stuff on gentrification which was timely considering the issues of gentrification in Brixton and the recent Harlem festival here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

nagapie said:


> There is also some stuff on gentrification which was timely considering the issues of gentrification in Brixton and the recent Harlem festival here.


Did you see Summer Of Soul? You’d love it


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Did you see Summer Of Soul? You’d love it.


No, don't think I've heard of it but will take a look


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> *Thirteen Lives.* New Ron Howard film about the Thai boys who got trapped in a flooded cave.
> 
> It is actually bloody good! Much better than I’d anticipated it to be. The only weak link is the underdeveloped characters and wooden dialogue of the two British divers who went there to help, with a bizarre performance by a miscast Colin Farrell, but don’t let that out you off. This film isn’t really about them, and Howard is wise enough to make this film mainly about the boys, their families and the local community, as well as the technical challenges the rescue team faced.
> 
> A gripping and enjoyable film, and a firm recommendation from me.


It’s good, but I thought everything was underdeveloped.  Every character, the rainwater/local govt/Myanmar subplots… it touches on lots but never at any depth.  Despite all of that it’s compelling and moving and doesn’t feel overlong (though it’s almost 2hr 30.)

Mortesson was excellent, I thought.  And Howard resists any temptation to melodrama. It’s all very understated.  Should probably have been a three-parter.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 10, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I am watching and enjoying I love Dick. Quirky American comedy with a feminist vibe.


Loved the end.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> *Thirteen Lives.* New Ron Howard film about the Thai boys who got trapped in a flooded cave.
> 
> It is actually bloody good! Much better than I’d anticipated it to be. The only weak link is the underdeveloped characters and wooden dialogue of the two British divers who went there to help, with a bizarre performance by a miscast Colin Farrell, but don’t let that out you off. This film isn’t really about them, and Howard is wise enough to make this film mainly about the boys, their families and the local community, as well as the technical challenges the rescue team faced.
> 
> A gripping and enjoyable film, and a firm recommendation from me.


Deliberate choice not to make it a 'white saviour' film.









						Going underground: inside Ron Howard’s explosive movie about the Thai cave rescue
					

Viggo Mortensen plays a heroic firefighter in new movie Thirteen Lives, based on the dramatic 2018 rescue of 12 boys and their coach in Thailand. But the film isn’t simply a white-saviour narrative, as its director explains




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I've been watching _The Blacklist_ recently, which is absolute nonsense, but really good fun.
> 
> James Spader pretty much plays his Alan Shore character from Boston Legal (who's one of my favourite TV characters) but a very dark and sinister version, prone to a bit of torture and murder. The premise is totally bonkers but it's well made and romps along nicely after the first few episodes. Also, bad guys die horribly in most episodes which makes it rather satisfying.


Yes, I like The Blacklist too. James Spader is brilliant in it, as the central complex character who's neither completely bad or good, but more nuanced. It's another good example of the type of show that has a strong story per episode, but then other story arcs crossing multiple episodes, or the whole season, and then the overall multi-season story arc. Good ensemble cast too.


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Deliberate choice not to make it a 'white saviour' film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on him. It would have been an embarrassing travesty if anyone had tried to make that kind of film here.

It is absolutely incredible that they pulled it off. If the film hadn’t been based on a true story, one would go ‘Oh, fuck off!’ at it. I was also surprised at how much politics was at play at a local level from day 1.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 13, 2022)

Loved Paper Girls, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2022)

*How It Ends* is a likeable and entertaining offbeat independent comedy. Sinopsis and review on the ‘what dvd did you watch last night’ thread. Ignore the lukewarm ratings, I’d say. Perfectly watchable at the least.


----------



## Supine (Aug 15, 2022)

Enjoyed Lodge 49 but it looks like S2 isn’t on Prime. Hopefully it will turn up at some point.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2022)

Anyone watched the A League Of Their Own series? Been getting great reviews.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 18, 2022)

Supine said:


> Enjoyed Lodge 49 but it looks like S2 isn’t on Prime. Hopefully it will turn up at some point.



I hate it when they do that shit.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 18, 2022)

Is The Green Knight good?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Is The Green Knight good?



It's on my watch list.

Seemed two out of three people on here really liked it.
Possibly a bit marmite.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> *How It Ends* is a likeable and entertaining offbeat independent comedy. Sinopsis and review on the ‘what dvd did you watch last night’ thread. Ignore the lukewarm ratings, I’d say. Perfectly watchable at the least.


I found it quite disappointing. (And I'm generally easily pleased, will watch lots of cheesy disaster stuff.) I was left thinking 'Meh, is that it?'


----------



## kabbes (Aug 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Is The Green Knight good?


It’s both good and a bit turgid at the same time. As a whole, it comes together and is quite satisfying. Well acted and well shot too. But like so many films, it’s too long and indulges the director’s and cinematographer’s  personal fancies too much, at the expense of tightness. I ended up watching it in two or three chunks because I was getting bored.


----------



## Chz (Aug 18, 2022)

And shot in a studio without lights, seemingly at times.  (personal bugbear)

That said, someone had told me there's a fight scene in _The Batman_ that was almost entirely in the dark. I braced myself to hate it on principle, but it was actually well done and I liked it.
I also think some of _The Green Knight_'s issues are Amazon fucking up the HDR, so if you don't have that feature it may look less dark.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 20, 2022)

Right, here's a question for all you hep cats of the switched on generation

Whilst I'm not, exactly, "popular beat combo, m'lud" when it comes to 'puters 'n' stuff, I am acutely away of how "one" can be easily trapped into trying something and then not being able to get out of an agreement

Rightly or wrongly Mrs Voltz has an Amazon Prime account, and I'm piggy backing on that, thus saving a subscription

We also have a Netflix account - which appears that it can be switched off and on, on a month by month basis, quiet easily

What I want to know is, how easy would it be, say, to have a Disney+ account on AP for . . . a month, then switch it off and try another streaming supplier, on AP and the switch that one off after a month

*AND IF THAT'S POSSIBLE, HOW DO YOU SWITCH STUFF OFF ON AMAZON - ONLY, I'VE HAD A ROOT AROUND AND IT SEEMS FAR FROM STRAIGHTFORWARD*


----------



## Chz (Aug 20, 2022)

I would just get Disney on its own for ~£20 for the year: (and in fact, that's what I did on a previous deal for £18)


			https://www.kinguin.net/category/127196/disney-subscription-12-months-subscription-card-uk-valid-till-october-2022?cjdata=MXxZfDB8WXww&cjevent=5f40219820af11ed821c7df20a18050f&r=25778&utm_campaign=digidip&utm_medium=7988612&utm_source=cj
		


They're re-selling unused codes from Samsung tellys and phones that come with a free year. Disney doesn't seem bothered on the assumption that you'll re-sub next year.


----------



## Supine (Aug 20, 2022)

Chz said:


> I would just get Disney on its own for ~£20 for the year: (and in fact, that's what I did on a previous deal for £18)
> 
> 
> https://www.kinguin.net/category/127196/disney-subscription-12-months-subscription-card-uk-valid-till-october-2022?cjdata=MXxZfDB8WXww&cjevent=5f40219820af11ed821c7df20a18050f&r=25778&utm_campaign=digidip&utm_medium=7988612&utm_source=cj
> ...



Good to know. This membership expires in October though so twenty quid for a few months.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Is The Green Knight good?


I liked it and I've the highest standards of anyone on this thread


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I liked it and I've the highest standards of anyone on this thread


I hear you and ATOMIC SUPLEX met up to see a movie together recently


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Is The Green Knight good?











						The Green Knight
					

Admittedly its only the teaser trailer, but it looks a bit decent:




					www.urban75.net


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 20, 2022)

Supine said:


> Enjoyed Lodge 49 but it looks like S2 isn’t on Prime. Hopefully it will turn up at some point.



It's a real shame that series 2 isn't on either Netflix or Amazon especially as Paul Giamatti enters the fray.   There isn't even a DVD release of the series. Apparently, it's on AMC channel on Sky and Virgin in the UK. Its on some torrent sites and some film movie apps and its on Hulu in the states but you'd need a good VPN.  I've watched both seasons and am halfway through watching season 1 again. 

The writer says that if funding is available he could try and use what the team had for series 3/4 into  into a one off film like special but doesn't hold much hope out. Its got a small cult following so....

There's also an interesting video essay on the series (which  has some clips from season 2 so spoiler alert)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> *How It Ends* is a likeable and entertaining offbeat independent comedy. Sinopsis and review on the ‘what dvd did you watch last night’ thread. Ignore the lukewarm ratings, I’d say. Perfectly watchable at the least.


Isn't this a Netflix Original film?
Not a comedy either. Are there two 'How it Ends'?

EDIT - I see that there are. Phew. I was about to sit down and watch some shite netflix thriller.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 23, 2022)

I have started watching The Show on Prime. 
It's one of the those ones that's 'free with ads' so anyone can watch it. 

It's an Alan Moore production and it really shows. It really is like reading one of of his more recent graphic novels. 
Great stuff. 
It oddly looks cheap, a bit 'TV', but when you analyse the shots, they have obviously been chosen with care and are actually very good. It might even just be down to not getting a nice grade, or even the decision not to give it a 'filmic' grade. 
Anyway, sadly I have been working long hours and I keep falling asleep watching it. Give it a shot. 

I missed the opportunity to buy Show Pieces, also by Moore and also in the same universe (I think). Hopefully that will make it's way onto a streaming site. 
I am really kicking myself for not buying that when I had the opportunity. I thought it looked cheap and silly and wasn't interested in Moores adventures in video.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Is The Green Knight good?


We loved it.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2022)

Tried Paper Girls. Wanted to like it, but the story was all over the shop, didn't hang together as well as I'd like, so gave up on it.

We watched Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane last night. 1977 Jodie Foster film, which she was amazing in, but

omfg! That kind of gratuitous nudity of such a young girl was shocking. I read later that her 21 year old sister stood in as a body double, but it is still absolutely unnecessary to the story, and screams predator


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Tried Paper Girls. Wanted to like it, but the story was all over the shop, didn't hang together as well as I'd like, so gave up on it.


That's a shame, the comic book is supposed to be great.


----------



## Chz (Aug 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's a shame, the comic book is supposed to be great.


Eh, I enjoyed it. It wasn't art, but I thought it was a bit of fun. Admittedly, I did watch it while on holiday at the beach so my standards were definitely reduced.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 24, 2022)

sojourner said:


> We loved it.


I've watched it now and thought it was v good.

But why does he die when he gets tied up in the forest and then he's not dead?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I've watched it now and thought it was v good.
> 
> But why does he die when he gets tied up in the forest and then he's not dead?


Because he really does die then and all the rest of the story is a what if... possibly going through his mind as he dies

I loved it too and think it could be a film that bears multiple viewings


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I've watched it now and thought it was v good.
> 
> But why does he die when he gets tied up in the forest and then he's not dead?


I can't remember  I only remember basic outlines, sorry.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 24, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Because he really does die then and all the rest of the story is a what if... possibly going through his mind as he dies


Not sure that works, because there is a "what if" reverie segment at the end, so it would mean a what if within a what if. If that's not illegal, it should be.

OTOH, perhaps the death itself is a what if. That seems like it could work.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Not sure that works, because there is a "what if" reverie segment at the end, so it would mean a what if within a what if. If that's not illegal, it should be.
> 
> OTOH, perhaps the death itself is a what if. That seems like it could work.


I DO remember that it got me thinking all the things, if that helps. Not sure I came to a firm conclusion myself, but I kinda like that.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's a shame, the comic book is supposed to be great.


As a comic book, I can see it working, but I don't think it translates to film very well.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> it could be a film that bears multiple viewings


Definitely. Made me want to watch it again now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Not sure that works, because there is a "what if" reverie segment at the end, so it would mean a what if within a what if. If that's not illegal, it should be.
> 
> OTOH, perhaps the death itself is a what if. That seems like it could work.


Perhaps he just feels dreadful; he feels really dreadful?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Not sure that works, because there is a "what if" reverie segment at the end, so it would mean a what if within a what if. If that's not illegal, it should be.
> 
> OTOH, perhaps the death itself is a what if. That seems like it could work.


Iv only peeped at the source material but I think that also has a large element of ambiguity to it, for me the lack of clarity was an attraction


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2022)

Have a long explanation, mostly from the director, about the ending/whole damn thing:









						The Green Knight’s Ending, Explained
					

Director David Lowery tackles your most burning questions.




					www.vanityfair.com
				




(Tldr version: it’s messy)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Not sure that works, because there is a "what if" reverie segment at the end, so it would mean a what if within a what if. If that's not illegal, it should be.
> 
> OTOH, perhaps the death itself is a what if. That seems like it could work.


You should watch RRE on Netflix,  that's got a flashback in a flashback in a flashback.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 24, 2022)

RRR?


----------



## Raheem (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> RRR?


Sorry. I had my phone on silent.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> RRR?


Oh yeah RRR. I got it mixed up with RRE (a record album)


----------



## T & P (Aug 26, 2022)

A mild recommendation rather than a firm endorsement, but despite being flawed I reasonably enjoyed *Samaritan*. A gritty superhero film starring Sylvester Stallone.

Somewhat hit and miss overall but not bad either. The performance from the kid is great too.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 27, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I'm hooked on Hell on Wheels. Love it.



Started this a few weeks ago on your rec and am now half way through S3. Excellent.

Just when you start thinking The Swede might have reformed ...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 30, 2022)

Watched a 3 part adaptation of Evelyn Waugh's "Decline and Fall" from 2017 and if you like that sort of thing, it is an excellent watch. I really enjoyed it.
Cracking all-star cast as well.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 30, 2022)

The premiership games that are on prime in October: anyone know if you just need a Prime subscription or whether you need that plus an additional subscription?


----------



## Mattym (Aug 30, 2022)

Raheem said:


> The premiership games that are on prime in October: anyone know if you just need a Prime subscription or whether you need that plus an additional subscription?


Should be through just your normal subscription.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 30, 2022)

No extra subscription required


----------



## T & P (Aug 30, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Anyone watched the A League Of Their Own series? Been getting great reviews.


Just finished the first episode. Very good indeed, and a strong recommendation based on it 

*ETA: Everyone please note this has nothing to do with James Corden’s stupid panel show!*

ETA 2: Like most right-thinking folk I find baseball excruciatingly boring, but don’t let that put you off trying this out. Baseball is just the background premise gelling the story and characters together








						A League of Their Own
					

Synopsis:Following the journey of the WWII All-American professional women's baseball league players as they travel across a rapidly changing U.S.




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Reno (Aug 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Just finished the first episode. Very good indeed, and a strong recommendation based on it
> 
> *ETA: Everyone please note this has nothing to do with James Corden’s stupid panel show!*
> 
> ...


It's based on the hugely successful 90s movie.









						A League of Their Own - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2022)

I don't think I have seen it since it came out, but I seem to remember it being a decent enough film despite being about baseball. 
I seem to recall Madonna in it? Tom Hanks? and Gena Davis.


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't think I have seen it since it came out, but I seem to remember it being a decent enough film despite being about baseball.
> I seem to recall Madonna in it? Tom Hanks? and Gena Davis.


Madonna had a relatively small supporting role and for once wasn't terrible, Davis and Hanks were the leads. I'm not a huge fan of the film, apart from Davis and Hanks every character is a stereotype and it's a little too corny for my taste. I could imagine the new TV series being better.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2022)

Reno said:


> Madonna had a relatively small supporting role and for once wasn't terrible, Davis and Hanks were the leads. I'm not a huge fan of the film, apart from Davis and Hanks every character is a stereotype and it's a little too corny for my taste. I could imagine the new TV series being better.


Ah yes, I seem to remember it being hung more on Madonna for press reasons, (all EPK clips etc) and being surprised she only has a small part when I actually saw it. I saw it once when I was 19, so I am surprised I remember anything about it. I am already imagining GLOW vibes from a TV series.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 4, 2022)

_Breaking my infamous posting go-slow of the streaming threads in the (so far) one-man protest of them all not appearing in 1 thread...._

...To give a strong recommendation for The Outfit Watch The Outfit (2022) | Prime Video The Outfit (2022) - IMDb

It's all shot in 1 location, a tailors shop, and deals with the aftermath from a night of gangland crime - despite a lot of key characters having nothing to do with the criminality (and it's all pretty softly handled). Full of clever twists, and moves at a rapid pace, and your attention is suitably rewarded. One of those films whereby when the credits roll, you have a real sense of contentment that your time has been well spent and you've been entertained. 

Predictably, Mark Rylance steals the show (playing... Mark Rylance*) and ensures it's not just a cold plot-twist-guessathon.

*Not actually Mark Rylance ofc, but I'm guessing another role playing the _slightly ditzy, and unassuming, but endlessly kind and moral old man_ didn't require months of method acting (not that I'm complaining tbf)


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 4, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> _Breaking my infamous posting go-slow of the streaming threads in the (so far) one-man protest of them all not appearing in 1 thread...._
> 
> ...To give a strong recommendation for The Outfit Watch The Outfit (2022) | Prime Video The Outfit (2022) - IMDb
> 
> ...


That gets a thumbs up from me too


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 6, 2022)

Three episodes into Paper Girls and it actually seems quite good.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 11, 2022)

Gringo: The Dangerous Life of John McAfee is a large slice of wtf, interspersed with bizarre wtf moments. 

I followed his story at the time but this 2016 doc gives all/most of the unpleasant details. Holing up in Belize; hiring murderers as security, taking over a small town, keeping a group of suspiciously young looking local women at his beck and call, paying off the entire police force, owning a million guns, organising murders - he was a massive and deeply unlikeable bastard.

(As I was searching for the trailer, I realised there's a Netflix doc called Running with the Devil: The Wild World of John McAfee which probably supersedes this one as it was made in 2022)


----------



## Nivag (Sep 11, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Gringo: The Dangerous Life of John McAfee is a large slice of wtf, interspersed with bizarre wtf moments.
> 
> I followed his story at the time but this 2016 doc gives all/most of the unpleasant details. Holing up in Belize; hiring murderers as security, taking over a small town, keeping a group of suspiciously young looking local women at his beck and call, paying off the entire police force, owning a million guns, organising murders - he was a massive and deeply unlikeable bastard.
> 
> (As I was searching for the trailer, I realised there's a Netflix doc called Running with the Devil: The Wild World of John McAfee which probably supersedes this one as it was made in 2022)



I watched the Netflix one after I saw you mention it. 
He's an absolute fruit case!!


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 13, 2022)

Nivag said:


> I watched the Netflix one after I saw you mention it.
> He's an absolute fruit case!!





Spoiler



Does the netflix doc mention the shiteating? 🤮


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2022)

Oooh… strong first-episode recommendation for *Sprung*, a new offbeat crime comedy series that has just become available on one of Amazon Prime’s add-on channels, Freevee- which should be free to all Prime subscribers, as it’s advertisement-funded.

Bunch of low-level non violent misfits doing time in an US get released early and suddenly at the beginning of the pandemic, and find themselves having to share accommodation due to the lockdown. Which invariably leads to things.

Very watchable and promising first episode, and massive reviews by critics and public alike. Do check it out









						Sprung
					

Synopsis:An unlikely group of formerly incarcerated people band together to use their criminal expertise for good.




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Nivag (Sep 14, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Does the netflix doc mention the shiteating? 🤮


Pretty sure it did. I watched while "working"


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2022)

Nearly finished Sprung, and a firm recommendation for anyone looking for an easy-watch entertaining  short comedy series. Broadly similar in tone and feel (not the premise though) to My Name is Earl. Martha Plimpton of The Goonies fame is fucking brilliant in it.


----------



## izz (Sep 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> Nearly finished Sprung, and a firm recommendation for anyone looking for an easy-watch entertaining  short comedy series. Broadly similar in tone and feel (not the premise though) to My Name is Earl. Martha Plimpton of The Goonies fame is fucking brilliant in it.


Just watched the first episode, quite promising and thanks for the recommendation 😊


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2022)

Enjoying Sprung. Thanks for the recommendation. 

Silly but fun.


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2022)

I somehow had never heard of Leverage, an action crime comedy drama series that ran for five seasons between 2008-12, apparently to positive reviews from critics and punters alike. That’s not available for free, but its recent reboot series, *Leverage: Redemption*, is.

Revolves about a team of grifters helping individuals who have been wronged by the rich and powerful. A bit like the A Team but with MacGyver skills. Quite silly at places and requiring a similar degree of suspension of disbelief, but ultimately fairly watchable if you’re in need of fast paced undemanding entertainment. 6/10 if you don’t expect anything glossy.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm going to watch the original on that recommendation


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> I'm going to watch the original on that recommendation


You’d have to pay for the original series on Amazon, but it’s available for free on the STV player, which comes as a free app on NowTV, on the Virgin service and presumably on Sky and smart TVs: or you can watch online as well.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 23, 2022)

I watched it using "other means"

_taps nose_


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 26, 2022)

Goodnight Mommy - seemed to get some bad reviews due to the usual "remake but not as good as the orginal" moaners. However not having seen the original Austrian version yet I was able to enjoy it on its own merits. It's a kindof mystery/thriller/horror sort of thing, but easily spoilered so just watch it. Great acting and direction.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> _Breaking my infamous posting go-slow of the streaming threads in the (so far) one-man protest of them all not appearing in 1 thread...._
> 
> ...To give a strong recommendation for The Outfit Watch The Outfit (2022) | Prime Video The Outfit (2022) - IMDb
> 
> ...



glad you posted. was after this but couldn't remember the title or who starred in it.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Three episodes into Paper Girls and it actually seems quite good.


 
I gave up during the second episode. might go back to it if I can't anything else to watch


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 5, 2022)

_The Outfit_. New Mark Rylance film. 

An English tailor gets involved with Irish mobsters in 1950s Chicago. A twisty turny mystery thriller all filmed inside his tailors shop. 

Brilliant.


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> _The Outfit_. New Mark Rylance film.
> 
> An English tailor gets involved with Irish mobsters in 1950s Chicago. A twisty turny mystery thriller all filmed inside his tailors shop.
> 
> Brilliant.


Really? I was meaning to ramble on about this (and a similarly two-dimensional film) but haven’t got round to it.  

I watched it with a friend who is a film costumier and who almost worked on this.  We all agreed she had a lucky escape.  It’s not bad, but it’s distinctly set bound (we were amazed that it didn’t use to be a stage play) and has some distinctly  wooden acting. Which is a shame because it was basically sound, just needed some crisping up at the edges.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> Really? I was meaning to ramble on about this (and a similarly two-dimensional film) but haven’t got round to it.
> 
> I watched it with a friend who is a film costumier and who almost worked on this.  We all agreed she had a lucky escape.  It’s not bad, but it’s distinctly set bound (we were amazed that it didn’t use to be a stage play) and has some distinctly  wooden acting. Which is a shame because it was basically sound, just needed some crisping up at the edges.



The fact that it’s filmed in the one set is much of the point of it, and it will almost certainly become a stage play. Disagree about the acting, esp MRs. It starts slowly but once the hoods come in, it bounces along and the way they mix in the suit-making is inspired. We’re gonna watch it again at the weekend. Not many films make me put my laptop down.


----------



## Winot (Oct 6, 2022)

All of the Bond films are free on Prime if anyone fancies some entertaining tosh. Watched Dr No last night (it was released 60 years ago). Very dated. More interesting for the design/fashion than the plot. Very schlonky acting from Connery/Andrews.


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2022)

Winot said:


> All of the Bond films are free on Prime if anyone fancies some entertaining tosh. Watched Dr No last night (it was released 60 years ago). Very dated. More interesting for the design/fashion than the plot. Very schlonky acting from Connery/Andrews.


Ursula Andress ? She wasn't much of an actress and she got dubbed, but what's wrong with Connery ?


----------



## Winot (Oct 6, 2022)

Reno said:


> Ursula Andress ? She wasn't much of an actress and she got dubbed, but what's wrong with Connery ?


Yes sorry Andress.

Connery had a slightly too aggressive unnuanced response that he used too often throughout the film. In later films he relaxed a bit I guess and became a bit more urbane.


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2022)

I bought this book the last time I was in London, which discusses every Bond movie. I will embark on a rewatch of all the films over the winter, parallel with the chapters of the book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2022)

Reno said:


> I bought this book the last time I was in London, which discusses every Bond movie. I will embark on a rewatch of all the films over the winter, parallel with the chapters of the book.
> 
> View attachment 345990


I’m reading his Explodobook right now as it happens. His Smersh Podcast is very funny but also informative


----------



## kabbes (Oct 9, 2022)

Anybody seen Everything Everywhere All at Once, which is now on Prime?  If you haven’t, do. I can’t recommend it highly enough. It’s a rare attempt in film to use the tropes of sci-fi to really explore philosophical themes — loss, existential angst, unfulfilled dreams, the role of kindness in an unkind universe and, perhaps most of all, the mental chaos of trying to grow up in a multicultural world. Science fiction _books_ address these kind of themes all the time, of course. But films, not so much.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 10, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Anybody seen Everything Everywhere All at Once, which is now on Prime?  If you haven’t, do. I can’t recommend it highly enough. It’s a rare attempt in film to use the tropes of sci-fi to really explore philosophical themes — loss, existential angst, unfulfilled dreams, the role of kindness in an unkind universe and, perhaps most of all, the mental chaos of trying to grow up in a multicultural world. Science fiction _books_ address these kind of themes all the time, of course. But films, not so much.


LOVED IT. I accidentally had caps lock on, but haven't deleted, because I felt like shouting from the rooftops 'Watch this movie, it's brilliant'. I missed it at the cinema, so was glad to see it on Prime, and while I would love to see it on the big screen at some point, I was so glad of the ability to rewind certain sections and rewatch. There's so much happening in some scenes. All so well done though. As well as all the sci-fi multiverse and existential stuff, I also thought it was something of a love story at its core, not in a cheesy or twee romcom kind of way, but subtle and tender, very underplayed and not in-yer-face.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2022)

The Bill & Ted as 50-somethings film is on prime.  It’s ok.  Not awful.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 15, 2022)

Started watching Jungle last night. Its a drill musical set in the near future where for some reason they are driving classic cars. It's visualy stunning as well, HDR turned up to max. Slightly reminded me of playing Cyberpunk.


----------



## Chz (Oct 15, 2022)

_Dog_
'Tis enjoyable fluff to put on in the background on a Saturday afternoon. No better and no worse than that.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 17, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> The Bill & Ted as 50-somethings film is on prime.  It’s ok.  Not awful.


Spot on review.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 17, 2022)

Reno said:


> I bought this book the last time I was in London, which discusses every Bond movie. I will embark on a rewatch of all the films over the winter, parallel with the chapters of the book.
> 
> View attachment 345990


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 17, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> _The Outfit_. New Mark Rylance film.
> 
> An English tailor gets involved with Irish mobsters in 1950s Chicago. A twisty turny mystery thriller all filmed inside his tailors shop.
> 
> Brilliant.


Yeah I liked that. Great stuff.


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2022)

*The Peripheral*. A new near-future sci-fi thriller series by the creators of Westworld about a young woman and her brother who agree to test play a new hi tech VR game, with unfortunate consequences.

Really enjoyed the first episode  Recommended.






						The Peripheral review - Westworld creators’ new sci-fi is brilliant  … if you can actually understand it | Television | The Guardian
					

Chloë Grace Moretz stars in this bravura adaptation of a William Gibson novel, which is still immensely satisfying even if you have no idea what’s going on




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Nivag (Oct 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> *The Peripheral*. A new near-future sci-fi thriller series by the creators of Westworld about a young woman and her brother who agree to test play a new hi tech VR game, with unfortunate consequences.
> 
> Really enjoyed the first episode  Recommended.
> 
> ...


I really liked the first 2 episodes, good mixture of tech/nerdiness with action/suspense.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> *The Peripheral*. A new near-future sci-fi thriller series by the creators of Westworld about a young woman and her brother who agree to test play a new hi tech VR game, with unfortunate consequences.
> 
> Really enjoyed the first episode  Recommended.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, looks interesting


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 25, 2022)

The book is currently 99p on Kindle and sufficiently removed from the TV show to not ruin it.


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> The book is currently 99p on Kindle and sufficiently removed from the TV show to not ruin it.


Did you like the book? Might check it out as well if it’s decent…


----------



## marshall (Oct 25, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Animal kingdom is back on T N T. Any idea how long this takes to get to amazon prime?


Three years later, seasons 4/5/6 finally drop. Love it


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 25, 2022)

marshall said:


> Three years later, seasons 4/5/6 finally drop. Love it



Excellent news! Thank you.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> *The Peripheral*. A new near-future sci-fi thriller series by the creators of Westworld about a young woman and her brother who agree to test play a new hi tech VR game, with unfortunate consequences.
> 
> Really enjoyed the first episode  Recommended.
> 
> ...


Based on the book by William Gibson which I read quite a long time ago. Watched the first and second episodes last night. Really enjoyed.









						The Peripheral - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 26, 2022)

Yeah the book was really good.  Took me a while to get into the style.


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2022)

Strong recommendation to supernatural thriller/ drama-horror fans, based on its promising first episode, for *The Devil’s Hour*. Featuring the always excellent Peter Capaldi, and Jessica Raine among others. Very encouraging reviews too

The Devil’s Hour review – proof that Peter Capaldi is the world’s most terrifying actor | Television | The Guardian


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2022)

Finished watching Jungle last night. Beautifully filmed, but the last one especially was not happy watching.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2022)

Just finished *The Devil’s Hour*. Fucking brilliant and highly recommended 

Feels like a Christopher Nolan production, packing as it does a fair amount of head-scratching time mindfucks. It will likely make you wondering wtf is going on at a couple of places, but ultimately it’s a clever and enjoyable ride. As a bonus, Capaldi is superlative in it.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 3, 2022)

Did it get better after episode 1, which, to be honest, I found boring?  Please tell me it doesn’t all turn out to just be ghosties.


----------



## T & P (Nov 3, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Did it get better after episode 1, which, to be honest, I found boring?  Please tell me it doesn’t all turn out to just be ghosties.


It's much more clever than that.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2022)

Watch Bank Robbers: The Last Great Heist | Netflix Official Site
					

Through candid interviews, the perpetrators of Argentina's most notorious bank heist detail how — and why — they carried out the radical 2006 operation.




					www.netflix.com
				




Watched this larger than life documentary on a famous bank robbery in Argentina.

Its a you couldn't make this up true story of a bank robbery planned as a work of art. Meticulously planned and executed they robbed a bank and ( for a while) outwitted the police.

A likeable bunch of characters interviewed who took part in this robbery. Most of whom were not hardened criminals. It was to be the "one last job" to set themselves up.

The "mechanic" for example who was a genius at designing the equipment to open up the safe boxes in the bank. It was the challenge of doing it that was half of it. Not just the money. 

Remarkably they even planned for the event of them being arrested. As you will see if you watch this. Getting off with light sentences.

Its a well put together doc that looks good. Its not just talking heads.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Watch Bank Robbers: The Last Great Heist | Netflix Official Site
> 
> 
> Through candid interviews, the perpetrators of Argentina's most notorious bank heist detail how — and why — they carried out the radical 2006 operation.
> ...


Yes, it was an enjoyable doc about an intriguing story 👍

Also: don't mix high value crime & personal relationships! 🤦


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2022)

Ive been watching the Peripheral and enjoying it. Good to see a story based on William Gibson on screen. I haven't read that book but read some of his other work. So the world the series inhabits isn't unusual for me. 

The series tries to bridge action and romance with more hard edged stylistic Sci Fi. 

Its a series of two halves. One set in US which is more conventional. ( Brother sister relationship, her crush on the local cop, american small town life, the local gangster. etc etc ) The other half is set in a future London. Where not all is what it seems. This is the most Gibson side of the series. And it looks and works well. 

So the way the series is put together is trying to balance the off the wall sci fi element ( my favourite bit) with more conventional story lines. I can see the sense of this in trying to make sci fi more appealing to general audience. 

So far its kind of working for me. But whilst watching the US bits I'm finding I'm wanting the story to get back to London. 

Im starting to feel their is a more surreal Cronenberg version of this story starting to try to burst out of this adaption. 

Be that as it may I think this is one of Amazon Primes more intelligent efforts. And worth supporting.


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Ive been watching the Peripheral and enjoying it. Good to see a story based on William Gibson on screen. I haven't read that book but read some of his other work. So the world the series inhabits isn't unusual for me.
> 
> The series tries to bridge action and romance with more hard edged stylistic Sci Fi.
> 
> ...


Yeah, really enjoying it as well.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 4, 2022)

It's on my list


----------



## moochedit (Nov 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> Finished Carnival Row. It gets better as the series progresses and while it's not great it's certainly watchable, even if certainly not original and borrowing from various fantasy genre themes/ universes.


S2 of carnival row is out in feb 17th 2023 (amazon just announced). Will be final season though so no s3. I can't remember it very well now (although i remember i liked it). Need to rewatch s1 i think to refresh my memory.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> Strong recommendation to supernatural thriller/ drama-horror fans, based on its promising first episode, for *The Devil’s Hour*. Featuring the always excellent Peter Capaldi, and Jessica Raine among others. Very encouraging reviews too
> 
> The Devil’s Hour review – proof that Peter Capaldi is the world’s most terrifying actor | Television | The Guardian


I'm two episodes in and I am GRIPPED! Jessica Rains is fantastic, as is the child.


----------



## Reno (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm two episodes into The Devil's Hour and I'm not sure what you guys see in this, it feels like a below average crime show with tepid supernatural trimmings. And as T&P has basically given away that this is about time travel no need to watch the rest.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2022)

Reno said:


> I'm two episodes into The Devil's Hour and I'm not sure what you guys see in this, it feels like a below average crime show with tepid supernatural trimmings. And as T&P has basically given away that this is about time travel no need to watch the rest.



Binned it before the first episode had ended.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Binned it before the first episode had ended.


Yeah, in the end, I never made it to the end of the first episode either.


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2022)

Reno said:


> And as T&P has basically given away that this is about time travel no need to watch the rest.


it isn’t. 

Which doesn’t make it great, the actual ‘thing’ is at least as silly, possibly sillier.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2022)

Yeah, I'm also not taken by The Devils Hour. Can't be bothered to watch it to the end to find out the mandatory twist in the tale


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2022)

I enjoyed the Devils Hour right up to the explanation which I thought took a neat idea and made it all too complicated. Still pretty good tho. Thought Jessica Raine was great.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> *The Peripheral*. A new near-future sci-fi thriller series by the creators of Westworld about a young woman and her brother who agree to test play a new hi tech VR game, with unfortunate consequences.
> 
> Really enjoyed the first episode  Recommended.
> 
> ...


this is proper Gibson


----------



## T & P (Nov 15, 2022)

Urban 75's favourite James Corden stars in new comedy-drama miniseries *Mammals*. I am rather enjoying it one-third in. Well written and some good twists. And what's more, Corden is pretty good in it too. Put that in your pipe and smoke it, everyone 









						James Corden might be a muppet, but 'Mammals' is great TV
					

On Prime Video now




					www.nme.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Ive been watching the Peripheral and enjoying it. Good to see a story based on William Gibson on screen. I haven't read that book but read some of his other work. So the world the series inhabits isn't unusual for me.
> 
> The series tries to bridge action and romance with more hard edged stylistic Sci Fi.
> 
> ...


Yes, The Peripheral is very good, just done the last 6 in a week. Good to have something good to watch.


----------



## Chz (Nov 27, 2022)

I was originally hesitant to recommend it, because both of the main characters aren't likable. And in the first series, it's hard to get past that even though I enjoyed it muchly. But the second series is so damned good, I'm going to recommend *Hacks *anyway. A car crash, but quite enjoyable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 27, 2022)

Chz said:


> I was originally hesitant to recommend it, because both of the main characters aren't likable. And in the first series, it's hard to get past that even though I enjoyed it muchly. But the second series is so damned good, I'm going to recommend *Hacks *anyway. A car crash, but quite enjoyable.


I don't know, the wiki makes it all sound precariously close to something where characters <spits> _learn valuable life lessons_.... 



> ...the two slowly bond...pushes her new boss to take more risks...helps [her] start to work through her personal problems...


----------



## spitfire (Nov 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I don't know, the wiki makes it all sound precariously close to something where characters <spits> _learn valuable life lessons_....



There is a sprinkling of that but it is very funny.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 28, 2022)

I‘m back on Prime for a month, thanks to Amazon’s bonkers policy of not only giving free trials to people who’ve had them oodles of times before, but even bribing you at the Amazon checkout by telling you your order will be £X cheaper if you join prime.

So this time a month a prime is costing me -£8 🕺

First up has been the Grand Tour Scandi flick, and 



Spoiler



I had no idea this bit was going to happen. I always assume they have ways of making their exploits merely look dangerous, while taking suitable precautions, but apparently they did drive full speed at a stone wall in the dark and left it to each driver’s skill and judgement when to brake



I’ll read the thread and see what else I should be freeloading during my month.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 28, 2022)

Peripheral keeps geeing better. Loved the scene with the sheriff and his deputy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Ive been watching the Peripheral and enjoying it. Good to see a story based on William Gibson on screen. I haven't read that book but read some of his other work. So the world the series inhabits isn't unusual for me.
> 
> The series tries to bridge action and romance with more hard edged stylistic Sci Fi.
> 
> ...


 even the 'closer to our time' bits are pretty gibsonesque to me. Her brother and his mates all being wetwired/cyborged as a former military unit, seeing through drone eyes and so on. The Pharmajon thats a printing service for all sorts of meds, if you can afford them.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 28, 2022)

I've just finished watching Baron Noir. Slow start and not really tailored to an international audience, but worth sticking with. Very well-written.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 30, 2022)

I’m only partway thru “Everything and Nothing”, but loving it. I am a sucker for popular science shows which explain things in layman’s terms, and this one covering astronomy and the history of our growth in understanding the universe is ticking all the right boxes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 30, 2022)

There's a superb Kendrick Lamar live show worth watching.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 1, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> I’m only partway thru “Everything and Nothing”, but loving it. I am a sucker for popular science shows which explain things in layman’s terms, and this one covering astronomy and the history of our growth in understanding the universe is ticking all the right boxes.
> 
> View attachment 353570


It was only yesterday I mentioned this one, so a bit soon to be plugging it again, but now I’ve finished it my opinion of it has only improved. If you like science shows which tell you about how the universe came into being,  you’ll love it. Best thing I’ve seen on tv all year.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2022)

Colombo is on the freevee channel thing and honestly it really is fab


----------



## Ming (Dec 25, 2022)

SAS: Rogue Heroes is on it now. Same team as Peaky Blinders. Loads of fun. Lots of AC/DC to soundtrack things.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 25, 2022)

Ming said:


> SAS: Rogue Heroes is on it now. Same team as Peaky Blinders. Loads of fun. Lots of AC/DC to soundtrack things.



Yes, enjoyed this one!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 25, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Colombo is on the freevee channel thing and honestly it really is fab
> 
> 
> 
> Columbo is ace. I haven't watched it for ages but it really is very good indeed. Especially the early ones.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 27, 2022)

Couple of decent forrin war movies at the moment:


_*El Alamein: La Linea Del Fuoco*_* AKA *_*El Alamein: Bond Of Honour* _- solid old school type war movie about the Second Battle of El Alamein from an Italian point of view, all the familiar old tropes, even an Abigail Mead-esque score. With Pierfrancesco Favino (familiar from _ACAB, Suburra, Romanzo Criminale_)
_*Persischstunden *_*AKA*_* Persian Lessons*_ - Jewish man in a concentration camp pretends to be half-Persian (for reasons) to avoid immediate death. With faces familiar from _Deutschland 83, Babylon Berlin_ etc.
Bonus:

*Talvisota AKA The Winter War* - classic Finnish war flick about the bloody cost of resisting Soviet invasion  
For Spymaster


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Couple of decent forrin war movies at the moment:
> 
> 
> _*El Alamein: La Linea Del Fuoco*_* AKA *_*El Alamein: Bond Of Honour* _- solid old school type war movie about the Second Battle of El Alamein from an Italian point of view, all the familiar old tropes, even an Abigail Mead-esque score. With Pierfrancesco Favino (familiar from _ACAB, Suburra, Romanzo Criminale_)
> ...



Cheers for these


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm probably way behind the times but Fargo season 4 is on Prime now. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 28, 2022)

Found that really disappointing.  Moving it away from Minnesota ruined the whole vibe for me.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 3, 2023)

killer b said:


> I enjoyed the Devils Hour right up to the explanation which I thought took a neat idea and made it all too complicated. Still pretty good tho. Thought Jessica Raine was great.


I enjoyed it until the point I realised they would string it out for another series (Google says two!) rather than write a pleasing conclusion.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 7, 2023)

I'm watching The Rig and really enjoying it so far


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 7, 2023)

felixthecat said:


> I'm watching The Rig and really enjoying it so far


Actually scrap that. First episode was great, storyline went tits up in the 2nd . Typical.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 7, 2023)

felixthecat said:


> Actually scrap that. First episode was great, storyline went tits up in the 2nd . Typical.


Don't say that, I watched the 1st and liked it but haven't watched the 2nd yet lol


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 7, 2023)

Hit the Road. Captivating, emotional and funny Iranian road trip drama.


----------



## 8ball (Tuesday at 12:47 PM)

pbsmooth said:


> Hit the Road. Captivating, emotional and funny Iranian road trip drama.



The only Iranian films I've seen have been cripplingly depressing, so I think I should give this one a look to give things some balance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 12:51 PM)

8ball said:


> The only Iranian films I've seen have been cripplingly depressing, so I think I should give this one a look to give things some balance.


Hate to disappoint you,  but….


----------



## pbsmooth (Tuesday at 2:42 PM)

I mean... yes and no.


----------



## nagapie (Tuesday at 7:16 PM)

Will watch it, cripplingly depressing is my favourite film.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Yesterday at 9:10 AM)

Nivag said:


> Don't say that, I watched the 1st and liked it but haven't watched the 2nd yet lol


I've binge-watched five episodes of The Rig, loving it so far.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Yesterday at 9:12 AM)

Reminder: Everything Everywhere All At Once is on Prime (the film that Michelle Yeoh won best actress for at the Golden Globes). Brilliant film, well-worth watching.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Yesterday at 10:00 AM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've binge-watched five episodes of The Rig, loving it so far.


Planning to start this tonight


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 12:50 PM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Reminder: Everything Everywhere All At Once is on Prime (the film that Michelle Yeoh won best actress for at the Golden Globes). Brilliant film, well-worth watching.


not forgetting Ke Huy Quan, who also won best supporting actor - both their acceptance speeches are good value if you want to check them out on YouTube - Quan’s made me well up


----------



## RedRedRose (Yesterday at 1:25 PM)

kabbes said:


> I was disappointed with the last two episodes of The Boys. They were fine but not brilliant.


They had reached their climax with the Herogasm episode.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Today at 2:44 AM)

PursuedByBears said:


> Planning to start this tonight


No spoilers, don't worry, but really good, and with an intriguing ending that nicely sets things up for season two.


----------

